# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > ИН-КУ-батор для новичков при поддержке модератора Ольгии (Фокиной Ольги) >  Дорогой новичок!Только тебя нам и не хватало!!! ( часть 2)

## Курица

Уважаемый новичок!
Здравствовать Вам в нашем Доме. :Oj: 

Давненько Вас так не называли, наверное? Новичком-то? 
Со школьных времен, возможно... 
Но до сих пор - не правда ли!? - у  Вас в памяти те чувства, которые испытывают люди, впервые куда-то "вливающиеся": _это робость, желание понравиться,даже некий страх не то сказать, не так ответить, чем, возможно, вызовешь недовольство и/или недопонимание со стороны старожилов._
Вот и сейчас, читая эти строки. Вы, возможно, киваете... :Yes4: 

Но...
Не надо робеть! Войдя первый раз на страницы Форума, Вы можете задержаться на какое-то время у нас в Ин-кубаторе,  Вас готова взять под крылышко я, *Татьяна-Курица* (в форумском обиходе- Курочка).

Итак, уважаемые ВПЕРВЫЕ зашедшие...

Вот она - ПРИХОЖАЯ, а, может быть, и гостиная Форума Ин-Ку...Короче, раз мы на Ин-ку, то пусть это будет *ИНКУ*батор...

Здесь вас встретят-приветят,
расспросят-ответят, 
на путь истинный наставят,
общаться научат, и, возможно, заставят...

и даже, может быть, пошлют...
то есть -  куда вам нужно, направят...

Смело задавайте вопросы, даже самые, на Ваш взгляд, наивные. 

*Поверьте:
только вас нам и не хватало!* :Meeting:

----------

алла9 (04.09.2017)

----------


## PAN

С очередным новосельем... :Yes4:

----------


## Ольчик Умница

> Здесь вас встретят-приветят,
> расспросят-ответят, 
> на путь истинный наставят,
> общаться научат, и, возможно, заставят...


Ох, а мне  инкубатор как-то изначально не попался :Tu: ... И тыкалась я как слепой котенок, и терялась в темах поначалу, как в дремучем лесу :Blink: 

Новички!!!! Не повторяйте таких глупых ошибок!!! :Derisive:

----------


## PAN

> Ох, а мне инкубатор как-то изначально не попался


А теперь он на видном месте... :Ok:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Здесь вас встретят-приветят,
> расспросят-ответят, 
> на путь истинный наставят,
> общаться научат, и, возможно, заставят...


не бойтесь, друзья!)))

----------


## Nafica

Ой, наконец-то у меня получается отправить сообщение! Сколько дней я в душе говорила Вам Всем добрые слова. Всё получилось так нечаянно, но теперь не знаю: "Как я жила без Ва???!" Ещё раз Здравствуйте! и пожалуйста "ВОЗЬМИТЕ МЕНЯ К СЕБЕ!" Многого не могу ,, я не ведущая, но безумно нравится в узком кругу , среди родственников. среди друзей,подарить им улыбки и смех! За свои 53 года, много видела Ведущих.организаторов- слюнки текли , так" вкусно" всегда проходило.Очень хочу быть с Вами, я тоже думаю,что Вам пригожусь. На днях у мужа Юбилей-50 лет. волнуюсь.Кое-что у девочек позаимствовала,потом Всем скажу отдельное "СПАСИБО"!ОЙ, как я рада, что могу"побыть возле Вас!",погреться Вашим теплом! Будьте Все счастливы и здоровы!

----------


## PAN

> Ой, наконец-то


Значит не зря мы вынесли подраздел на видное место... :Ok:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Ещё раз Здравствуйте! и пожалуйста "ВОЗЬМИТЕ МЕНЯ К СЕБЕ!


Ты уже с нами  :Yes4: 





> Будьте Все счастливы и здоровы!


Взаимно!




> Значит не зря мы вынесли подраздел на видное место...


Это точно!!!!!

----------


## kollibri

Здравствуйте всем!!! Я еще совсем на пороге этого искусства (а дарить радость людям - это именно искусство), но очень надеюсь, что под вашим руководством и благодаря вашему опыту добьюсь каких-либо успехов в этой стезе, потому что делаю это пока, только исключительно, ради удовольствия и для близких и любимых людей :Blush2:

----------


## PAN

> РХ


Долго ломал голову, потом тупо пробил по айпишнику - оказалось все просто - это *Р*еспублика *Х*акасия...

----------


## ПАРИЖАНКА

ну вот, я сначала везде погуляла, а теперь только открыла эту тему для себя!!!:))) а вопросы можно любые задавать? и пожаловаться можно?:)

----------


## Курица

> я сначала везде погуляла, а теперь только открыла эту тему для себя!!!:)))


поздравляю с Открытием ))) (как Колумб-Америку :Derisive: )





> а вопросы можно любые задавать?


вопросы по Форуму -в соседней темке, она так и называется:
А КАК? Или часто задаваемые на форуме вопросы. Почитай там (с конца)-с начала-там дата открытия-древняя-еще на другом сервере мы были и был форум другого вида...поэтому-читай с 2012 года-возможно. уже до  тебя кто-то об этом не раз спросил и ему не раз ответили :Aga: 



> и пожаловаться можно?:)


а что- уже обидели? :Grin: 
Или- на жизнь? :Vah:

----------


## эльфийка70

Приветики, наконец-то получилось ступить на территорию ин-ку! Хочу разобраться как заливать ифу... я так понимаю, что все дашь на дашь... хочется как-то поделиться и может со мной поделятся... времени по долгу сидеть на сайте нет просветите плизззз! С уважением! :Smile3:

----------


## Курица

> наконец-то получилось ступить на территорию ин-ку!


приветствую тебя на этой благословенной территории, о Эльфийка.
Долго же ты , однако, не решалась сделать этот шаг - с лета раскачивалась по ту сторону монитора, и ничего нам не писала (это я сужу по дате регистрации у тебя под авой:02.06.2012)




> Хочу разобраться как заливать ифу...


вообще -на этом форуме любую информацию можно выставить ссылкой на файлообменник- фото-лучше через савепик http://*********ru/ (копируя вторую ссылку) 
или через http://********info/index.php 
муз.файлы -через Народ на Яндексе http://narod.yandex.ru/ 
или Файлы.Майл.Ру на Майле http://files.mail.ru/ 
*А вообще обо всём, о чём уже спросили до тебя, читай в темке А КАК? Часто задаваемые на форуме вопросы*, это тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028 Правда, читай с 2012 года, раньше был другой сервер и другие нюансы.
 :Blink: 



> я так понимаю, что все дашь на дашь...


с какого перепугу(как говорят мои воспитанники :Derisive: ) ты сделала такой вывод,дорогая? :Vah: 



> хочется как-то поделиться и может со мной поделятся...


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135322 в этой темке (это темка отчётов о проведенных праздниках)-расскажи. как и что ты проводила и получилось или не очень
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137134   тут расскажи. каков твой багаж (в прямом смысле-что носишь/возишь с собой намероприятие)
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136288  здесь выложить можешь СОБСТВЕННЫЙ сценарий/игру/фишку и т.п. (не повторяй ошибку идущих впереди тебя новичков и не выставляй туда что-то , пропахшее нафталином. из инета из серии ОБЩЕЕ народное творчество-просто пройди мимо этой темки, если пока нечего туда выставить) :Aga: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133783  здесь можешь поведать свои секреты о первой встрече с заказчиком
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136716   здесь можешь даже выставить кусочек видео о своей работе, если пожелаешь.

И - написав на форуме *30 результативных постов* ( это значит, не оставив то там, то тут ничего не значащие фразы со смайликами,   типа "Вау!" , "Мне понравилось!", "Вы молодцы", и "Я возьму это себе на вооружение", тебе откроется дверь во многоие из темок Форума, где идет обсуждение  коллективное(похожее на метод мозгового штурма) этапов и элементов Праздника(в каждой из тем-своего, это и свадьбы, и юбилеи. и корпоративы, и детские). И там, в процессе общения, ты будешь давать безвозмездно и так же безвозмездно получать взамен.

если же тебя интересует способ получения материала за денежку, такое у нас тоже есть-то это можно сделать прямо сейчас в темках Города Мастеров
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=402 
как пользоваться этим разделом, прочти у Админа Марины вот здесь
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135347 




> времени по долгу сидеть на сайте нет


у меня в сутках тоже 24 часа. Но я постаралась максимально чётко и сжато ответить на все твои вопросы.
 надеюсь, Елена, что после этого ты сможешь влиться в наш коллектив и стать его полноправным членом.

----------


## PAN

> а вопросы можно любые задавать? и пожаловаться можно?:)


Нужно... :Grin: 

Тока у меня тоже вопрос - почему все время КРИЧИШЬ???... :Blink:

----------


## ПАРИЖАНКА

а что- уже обидели? :Grin: 
Или- на жизнь? :Vah: [/QUOTE]
Танечка! на заказчиков!!!!:)))) я тут уже все перерыла, всех растормошила, сценарий написала- а они  сначала на встречу не приехали, а на следующий день оказалось, что других нашли:((( эх, я ведь я впервые готовилась к юбилею!!!! волновалась, ночами не спала:))))

Тока у меня тоже вопрос - почему все время КРИЧИШЬ???... :Blink: [/QUOTE]



*PAN*,  как это???? я вроде бы мелко пишу:))) или я не о том?:)

----------


## Курица

Совет: чтобы *правильно* процитировать, не мудрствуй лукаво, Лен: просто выдели тот кусок текста, на кот.хочешь отреагировать в своем посте. Тут же, как гиперссылка, выплывет слово *Цитировать*.  Просто жми на него, и выделенный тобой текст ТУТ ЖЕ САМ вскочит в твой былстрый ответ. И всё :Aga: 




> Танечка! на заказчиков!!!!:)))) я тут уже все перерыла, всех растормошила, сценарий написала- а они  сначала на встречу не приехали, а на следующий день оказалось, что других нашли:((( эх, я ведь я впервые готовилась к юбилею!!!! волновалась, ночами не спала:))))


Почитай вот эту темку-может быть, что-то и найдёшь для себя полезного:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133783 




> я вроде бы мелко пишу:))) или я не о том?:)


Елена, Паша имеет в виду набранный тобой НИК и АВТОПОДПИСЬ)))))))))
Обратил он  внимание именно на это :Derisive:  :Meeting:

----------

asiarsad (17.09.2018)

----------


## ПАРИЖАНКА

Танечка, спасибо, Вам за советы.

----------


## kollibri

> Долго ломал голову, потом тупо пробил по айпишнику - оказалось все просто - это *Р*еспублика *Х*акасия...


Если бы я знала, что вас это так озадачит - то расшифровала бы изначально :Smile3: 

*Курица,*
спасибо, что уделяете нам новичкам столько внимания  :flower: , с вашими советами мне, незнающей, жить на этом сайте становиться легче :Smile3:

----------


## Курица

> с вашими советами мне, незнающей, жить на этом сайте становиться легче


 :Blush2:  да с моими советами, птичечка. и по жизни - случается- легче порхать...так что..."спрашивайте-отвечаем!" :Ok: 
Просьбу выполни, пожалуйста!
Уж если мы с Пашиной помощью поняли, откуда ты, и расшифровали аббревиатуру с "непростой" :Grin:  буквой "Х", то ты хоть имя в автоподпись пропиши, а?
Уж открыть личико и вообще попросить страшно. :Vah: Потому что на аве мало что-картинка. да ещё и та - в полумаске :Aga: 
Видимо, ты ОЧЕНЬ тайный агент *РХ* :Taunt: находящейся в *РФ* ,  на юге *ЦС*. 
А что? Вполне вероятно, п.ч.Хакасско-Минусинская котловина является одним из древнейших очагов человеческой цивилизации на севере азиатского континента. :Aga:  Правильно?

И ещё - не желаешь ли ты получить ПОДАРОК на НГ?
 :Vishenka 36: 
Если ответ положительный, то иди по ссылке:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137111

----------


## kollibri

*Курица,*
замечания приняты - спешу исправляться :Smile3:

----------


## Панночка

Добрый всем день!!!Решилась Вам написать.
Меня замучил вот какой вопрос.Как корректно "послать" пьяного гостя,который пристает???
обычно за свадьбу таких бывает 2-3...я их делю по группам:
1.Кто просто хочет поговорить
2.Кто весь вечер хочет со мной потанцевать 
3.кто хочет БОЛЬШЕ чем потанцевать.
С 1 и 2 группой все понято.А вот как быть с 3 группой??
Простите если вопрос повторился :Blush2:

----------


## орбит

:Grin: 


> 1.Кто просто хочет поговорить
> 2.Кто весь вечер хочет со мной потанцевать 
> 3.кто хочет БОЛЬШЕ чем потанцевать.
> С 1 и 2 группой все понято.А вот как быть с 3 группой??


у меня встречный вопрос, а вы с какой группой готовы общаться и чего Вы хотите?
пока я была в том возрасте, что могла музыканта "выдавать" за своего мужа всё нормально! а вот сейчас,.... я и хотела бы... но больше пристаю сам, чем гости! :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Oklenok

Как новичок представляюсь-отмечаюсь в этой теме. Я - Елена из Донецка. Рада, что наконец-то приобщила себя к форуму. Провожу мероприятия 5 лет и понимаю, что уже давно нужно было общаться здесь. Приветствую всех!!! Здоровья всем, удачи и конечно же, по-больше праздников в нашей жизни!!! :Ok:

----------


## Курица

> Как новичок представляюсь-отмечаюсь в этой теме


Спасибо за отметку)
Елена Прекрасная, Елена Премудрая -которая из Елен тебе ближе, а? :Derisive: 



> Провожу мероприятия 5 лет


А, да ты -Мастер!



> понимаю, что уже давно нужно было общаться здесь


а пообщавшись, поднимешься на ступень выше-вот увидишь. :Ok: 
Только правда-общайся...Не сиди в геологах...Иначе-зачем? :Blink: 
ЗЫ.Геологи-это тайнокопатели пластов сокровищ форума :Meeting: 

Лена, прочти пост 14 на 1 стр. этой темы-я там даю ссылки на открытые темки. Это пригодится тебе для того, чтобы за месяц высказаться в некоторых из них и набрать вожделенные 30 результативных постов. чтоб открылась тебе дорога во МНОГИЕ из полезных тем.

----------


## Oklenok

Спасибо Вам, за совет и наставления. Учту и буду стараться! А вот насчет Елены, так давно уже думаю над псевдонимом. У меня есть конкурс "Оригинальное представление". Так вот, что бы гости правильно поняли как нужно оригинально представиться под новым сценическим псевдонимом, я им показываю как и при этом представляюсь - "Елена Троянская"))))

----------


## Курица

> "Елена Троянская"))))


то есть из-за твоих прекрасных глаз и ума достойного немало копий было сломано??? 
А многие ли из твоих гостей (только честно! :Blush2: ) знают,что Елена Троянская была самой  красивой и самой умной  женщиной в греческой мифологии, потому что её матерью была простая смертная Леда, а отцом — бог Зевс?Или таким образом ты расширяешь их кругозор,Лен? :Derisive:

----------


## Ганина Галина

Всем привет из древнего Суздаля! Случайно забрела на ваш сайт и решила здесь поселиться! Курятник уютный, хозяева заботливые, даже вон - инкубатор есть! Значит будет возможность для того, чтобы как следует опериться, а там, глядишь, и крылья вырастут! Тем более, что и по гороскопу я курица, и по жизни - наседка.
Занимаюсь проведением мероприятий больше 6 лет. (Это если не считать, что с детства всё время что-то организовываю и провожу). Так, что могу и поделиться опытом, если кому надо будет. Но и реально понимаю, что до маститых ведущих мне, как до звезды, ну, может, чуть ближе! Поэтому ещё раз - спасибо за этот сайт и за приют, да ласку! Обещаю, что буду хорошей и покладистой ученицей!

----------


## Курица

> Поэтому ещё раз - спасибо за этот сайт и за приют, да ласку! Обещаю, что буду хорошей и покладистой ученицей!


приветствую коллегу на нашем форуме!!!
Надеюсь, вот это-



> реально понимаю, что до маститых ведущих мне, как до звезды, ну, может, чуть ближе!


уж очень преувеличено...Думаю, раз 



> Занимаюсь проведением мероприятий больше 6 лет. (Это если не считать, что с детства всё время что-то организовываю и провожу)


то гораааааааааааааааааааздо ближе.
Тем более что готова делиться:




> могу и поделиться опытом, *если кому надо будет*


надо. И всем надо,Галя. П.ч. ты-новая. свежая струя в нашем, как ты пишешь :Grin: , курятнике!
Пока делись здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=276 
а через месяц, глядишь, и все двери перед тобой откроются!
Чтобы познакомиться с форумом-прочти темки тут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=12 

Удачи! :Aga:

----------


## Ганина Галина

Ещё раз спасибо! Убила целый день за просмотром форума! Не жалею ни капли! В голове куча идей и полная... душа радости!!!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Убила целый день за просмотром форума!


Не поверишь, и года не хватит всё увидеть))))





> Не жалею ни капли! В голове куча идей и полная... душа радости!!!


Это здорово!

----------


## Ганина Галина

> Не поверишь, и года не хватит всё увидеть))))


Верю!!! Поэтому и говорю - ПРОПИСЫВАЙТЕ МЕНЯ В ЭТОМ КУРЯТНИКЕ!!!

----------


## Курица

> ПРОПИСЫВАЙТЕ МЕНЯ В ЭТОМ КУРЯТНИКЕ!!!


но-но-но-пАпрАшу в оскорбительном тоне о новейшем, по последнему слову техники оборудованном Инкубаторе не отзываться :Nono:  :Taunt: 
А хочешь прописку на форуме-добро пожаловать  за визой на ПМЖ в республику Флудористан.
Тут тебя и встретят, и приветят, и заметят. и на вопросы ответят! :Aga:  :Ok: 

Это тут, иди по ссылочке,Галин!
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137169 

Видишь-наш кошак флудористанский гостей намывает?
[IMG]http://*********ru/3306142.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Анастасия Зайцева

Ой, как же ваш котик на моего Василия похож )))) прямо одна морда))! Всех приветствую! Читаю вас, учусь помаленьку! Очень рада, что есть такой форум! Я из Красноярского края, ведущая с 2000 года )) Как раз одно из первых мероприятий было под новый год ))! Обязательно пройду по всем приведенным выше ссылкам, чтобы воросы лишний раз не дублировать )), здесь хоть и инкубатор, для нас цеплят не разумных)) но самообразование по мере возможного думаю тоже хорошо)))! ну а если чего не пойму спрашивать буду если можно конечно :Smile3:  Еще раз всем привет и доброго времени суток!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> ну а если чего не пойму спрашивать буду если можно конечно


Конечно можно, для этого мы есть  :Yes4:

----------


## Анастасия Зайцева

> Конечно можно, для этого мы есть


Как приятно когда люди с позитивом к тебе настроены :Smile3: , спасибо Руслан!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Как приятно когда люди с позитивом к тебе настроены


А мы почти все такие  :Grin:

----------


## Анастасия Зайцева

Кстати сказать, мне тут один "старичек" написал, что ссылки на социальные сети в подписи - дурной тон, так ли это?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> так ли это?


наверно)))))))))) тут я не авторитетен  :Grin:

----------


## Курица

*Анастасия Зайцева*, привет,Настя, рады видеть тебя у нас...Тем более что наш кот и твой Васька-братья.  :Grin: А мы с тобой. вполне возможно, сёстры (по разуму и по наркотической зависимости от проведения праздников) :Taunt: 



> здесь хоть и инкубатор, для нас ц*е*плят не разумных)


описочка -то -по Фрейду, дорогая моя!!!
 Так что-если что-ЦЕПляйся к нам с Русланом с вопросами-ответим. Пиши или тут, или в личку-без разницы.
И-приходи во Флудористан, пообщаемся поближе. :Aga:

----------


## Анастасия Зайцева

[QUOTE=Курица;4514846]*Анастасия Зайцева*, привет,Настя, рады видеть тебя у нас...Тем более что наш кот и твой Васька-братья.  :Grin: А мы с тобой. вполне возможно, сёстры (по разуму и по наркотической зависимости от проведения праздников) :Taunt: 

описочка -то -по Фрейду, дорогая моя!!!
 Так что-если что-ЦЕПляйся к нам с Русланом с вопросами-ответим. Пиши или тут, или в личку-без разницы.
И-приходи во Флудористан, пообщаемся поближе. :Aga: [/QUOTE

Это точно  :Grin:  мы все новички цЕплята, главное правильно зацепиться, думаю я верно зацепила ниточку))) спасибочки за крыло помощи ))а в волшебную страну  Флудористан, обязательно загляну, думаю там без визы пустят теперь :Smile3:

----------


## Oklenok

"Елена Троянская была самой красивой и самой умной женщиной в греческой мифологии, потому что её матерью была простая смертная Леда, а отцом — бог Зевс" :Ok:  :Smile3:  Честно, говорю, что однажду на каком-то мероприятии один из гостей так меня назвал, так вот я сама это к себе и "приклеила"))) Но это только для конкурса;))

----------


## white_liliya_

Панночка, я бы сначала попросила не мешать работать (в вежливой, но твердой форме, может быть даже резкой), затем начала теряться на территории, т.е. просто видим, что идет: подхватилась и понеслась поближе к молодым и их родителям (обычно не решаться приставать при них, либо же молодые сами попросят гостя не мучать ведущую). В третьем случае, убираю в себе женщину и начинаю себя  вести как рубаха-парень (всегда срабатывает, еще со времен, когда я бегала на дискотеки и отваживала нежелательных ухажеров), либо ищем мне альтернативную замену среди женщин гостей (в таком духе, ой, а посмотрите какая великолепная дама скучает). Но хотелось бы еще послушать варианты поведения нашего в таких случаях + случаи, когда во время конкурса пьяный гость пытается выдрать микрофон из рук, чтобы что-то вещать)?

----------


## Oklenok

Моя позиция в такой ситуации (пьяный гость): мысленно одеваю на себя "панцирь-кокон" и просто улыбаюсь (как дуреха). Т.е. не реагирую. Однажды был вариант, когда пьяный гость откровенно начал хамить. Я попросила помощи у близкого родственника молодых. Он все решил. А если микрофон все-таки умудрились забрать - я бы посоветовала бы сразу его выключать. 
А если гость просто "вредина" - говорю, что весь сценарий и все моменты оговорены с молодыми - и его советы не могут быть полезны именно на этом празднике. Но вежливо обещаю - все взять во внимание для себя на будущее. Им становиться приятно - т.о. можно от них хоть на чуть-чуть избавиться. 
У меня на таких свое прозвище, простите за откровение, "свадебный козлик", а если вооооообще вредина - то "свадебный козел". Это так, для себя - обзываю их не вслух - улыбка - и пошла работать!

----------


## Alex Gray

Всем доброго времени суток! Во первых сразу хочу выразить свое удивление тем что оказывается так долго существует такой полезный форум для ведущих!!
Как я понял(по беглому просмотру сообщений форума), здесь располагается информация полезная для ведущих и аниматоров и просто творческих и креативных личностей рассказанная доброжелательными(тоже из этих сообщений)))) профессионалами своего дела, то есть здесь можно набраться опытом или поделиться им(чем смогу). Ну что, все правильно я понял? Можно к вам обратиться за помощью или просто поделиться интересными новостями с творческого фронта и не только)))?
P.S. Случайно написал это же сообщение сперва в ветке "собственные наработки", не судите строго...

----------


## Oksanakiss

Доброго времени суток ВАМ! Наконец я постигла непостижимое, догадалась, ка можно ответ написать. Я за последние несколько дней просто утонула в море полезной, интересной, а главное креативной информации. Огромное спасибо авторам и всем участникам. ВЫ, просто, СУПЕР! Буду учится теперь навигации по сайту.

----------


## Viktorinochka

> приветствую тебя на этой благословенной территории, о Эльфийка.


Как всегда! Супер!!! Улыбаюсь совершенно непроизвольно, когда читаю посты нашей Мамы - Курочки:-))) Татьяна, вы просто Солнышко, лучики которого греют даже через монитор!!!!

----------


## Viktorinochka

> 3.кто хочет БОЛЬШЕ чем потанцевать.


После тщательного анализа своего поведения (не без помощи нашего форума) у меня таких больше нет:-))) Боятся, наверное:-))) Вообще у меня кардинально поменялась клиентура (бывают, конечно, исключения, единичные). Так что я сделала вывод, что дело было во мне. Спасибо Ин-ку, наши мастера научили меня простой истине - подобное притягивает подобное. 



> 1.Кто просто хочет поговорить


Это проблема почти любого ведущего, люди хотят выговориться незнакомому человеку, к которому почувствовали расположение. Это как попутчик в поезде... Потом ведь не будет мучать вопрос : "Может, лишнего чего сказал..." Да и вообще, алкоголь способствует общению - я как выпью шампанского, так муж готовится долго слушать.... Не жалуется, просто молча слушает, пока я выговорюсь:-)))

----------


## Любушка - голубушка

> а мне инкубатор как-то изначально не попался... И тыкалась я как слепой котенок, и терялась в темах поначалу, как в дремучем лесу


Вот-вот, и я так же тыкаюсь - мыкаюсь, и не знаю куда дальше шагнуть!!! Помогите!!! Я работаю в сельском клубе, своих наработок много, но у нас один сценарий несколько раз не покажешь - народу-то - кот наплакал, а память у всех отменная, так что детскую елку, например, можно показать только лет через пять, иначе никто ходить не станет - все однообразно, поэтому стараемся найти каждый раз что-то новое. Конечно лучше всего проходят сценарии свои собственного "сочинения". Но вот иногда клинит - и сдвинуться не можешь! Вот тут-то и необходимы маленькие подсказочки - толчок так сказать. А этих самых елок у нас - не меньше пяти - и везде нужен разный сценарий!!! (Мама работает, к примеру, в школе, а папа - на щебёночном заводе - вот ребеночек и придет на две профсоюзные елки, а что же он всё тоже самое смотреть будет? Вот то-то же...) А сценарии эти не только составить нужно, но еще и выучить - хоть плачь!!! 
   Так куда же сначала надо пойти, что сделать?

----------


## Любушка - голубушка

> вопросы по Форуму -в соседней темке, она так и называется:
> А КАК?


Но как, КАК найти-то ее - эту "другую темку"????

----------


## Любушка - голубушка

> А вообще обо всём, о чём уже спросили до тебя, читай в темке А КАК? Часто задаваемые на форуме вопросы, это тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028 Правда, читай с 2012 года, раньше был другой сервер и другие нюансы.


   УРА, нашла!!! А я, оказывается - тормозок! Нет бы сначала почитать, что Люди пишут! А то сразу в панику - как, где...
СПАСИБО!!! Но если чего не пойму - всё - равно спрошу, хорошо?

----------


## Курица

> СПАСИБО!!! Но если чего не пойму - всё - равно спрошу, хорошо?


хорошо-хорошо,Люба-Голуба, спрашивай! :Aga:

----------


## Панночка

*white_liliya_*, 
*Oklenok*, 
*Viktorinochka*  :Ok: 
Спасибо вам.
Я тоже сначала улыбаюсь,потом убегаю,а в конце прошу помощи у родственников . :Ok:

----------


## любавушка

Здравствуйте,курочка! Возьмите меня под свое крылышко, пожалуйста.Скажите, а можно ли найти на этом сайте сценарии бесплатные, если можно то где они находятся.

----------


## Курица

> а можно ли найти на этом сайте сценарии бесплатные, если можно то где они находятся.


Здравствуйте, девушка из Севастополя!
Какого рода сценарии вас интересуют? К НГ, скорее всего?
 :Blush2: 
Боюсь, что с бесплатными будет туго...разве что почитать-попросеивать вот эту тему, под Крылышком у Курочки, "пожить " тут пять деньков безвылазно, написать не менее 5 результативных (то есть-САМОЙ БЕСПЛАТНО что-то из сценариев своих-отдать...Сюда выложить, к примеру:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135322 
или сюда:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136288 
А потом уже и ТЫ сможешь попасть в тему 
*Новый год*
Вот что Админом в анонсе этой темки написано: 
Здесь вы можете обсудить, как как его организовать, подготовить и провести. 
В разделе собраны новогодние конкурсы, сценарии и всё. что может пригодиться для проведения новогоднего вечера...

Почему-спросишь-я пять дней на Форуме торчать рекомендую? Потому что  :Grin:  в темку-то Новогоднюю, как дальше пишет Админ, вход *только  для пользователей, у которых есть 5 сообщений и регистрация не менее 5 дней*.

----------


## Oklenok

[quote="Любушка - голубушка;4518846"]ребеночек и придет на две профсоюзные елки, а что же он всё тоже самое смотреть будет[/quote Как говорят, количество ухудшает качество. Поэтому я бы сделал проще: "Костяк" праздника одинаковый, а герои разные (за исключением Деда Мороза и Снегурочки),конкурсы: самые "топовые" оставить - ,например, дети с удовольствием побросают еще раз снежки, а остальные конкурса разнообразить.

----------


## Svetlanik

Здравствуйте,дорогая Танечка!Привет всем с Украины!!!Я Светлана, из древнего Луцка ,прилетела к вам,под ваше легкое,пушистое крылышко.На данный момент нахожусь в Италии,но очень хочу домой,заниматься организаторской деятельностью,мне нравится радовать,веселить,петь для своих родных и друзей.Надеюсь на вашу поддержку и понимание...Спасибо всем и вам,Таня,за уют и ценнейшие подсказки и направления!Удачи!

----------


## Курица

> Спасибо всем и вам,Таня,за уют и ценнейшие подсказки и направления!Удачи!


Свет, возвращайся скорей домой и будем нести людям радость с помощью этого уникального форума!!! :Ok:

----------


## Svetlanik

Ой,спасибки,Курочка,дорогушечка...оччень хочу,слишком я задержалась тут!Была дома в октябре,собрала вместе с Валеркой-одноклассником(Швейцария) наших одноклассников-отпраздновали 30 лет!!!Какое оболденное настроение,поверьте,все рассказывали о себе,шутили,смотрели фотки...а я даже пела...на итальянском!Я также плясала на свадьбе у сына в том году!!!Классно  у нас...умеем отдыхать!

----------


## Vasilina71

Доброго времени суток всем! Я на этом форуме не новичок, давно вас почитывала, но написать всё никак не решалась! Теперь решилась и очень рада!!! Надеюсь, примете в свой ИНКУбатор! :)
Осталось только освоить все функции, попрошу сына, чтоб помог :))

----------


## Курица

> Я на этом форуме не новичок, давно вас почитывала, но написать всё никак не решалась!


*Vasilina71*, привет! Молодец, что уже решилась. Обещанного три года ждут, а тебе и года хватило!!!
Вливайся!

----------


## барбося

Здравствуйте я с Вами , спасибо! Научите пожалуйста пользоваться сайтом!!!

----------


## Курица

> Научите пожалуйста пользоваться сайтом!!!


*барбося*, Александрина, здравствуйте.
Место в сети, где ты сейчас находишься, это, собственно, не сам САЙТ , а ответвление от сайта *Инку* -ФОРУМ. 
А форум предполагает общение. 
Поэтому- учить тут нечему, могу только посоветовать: читай, копируй то, что пригодится (советую не забывать указывать, КТО именно ЭТО, понравившееся, выкладывал на стр. форума-ПОТОМ поймёшь, ЗАЧЕМ тебе это нужно), да и самой писать...
Но, как я вижу, у тебя уже неплохо получается,  сужу об этом потому, что ты уже нашла что-то, что привлекло твоё внимание:
*Текущая активность -  Смотрит тему Конкурсы на "разогрев", создаём веселье.*

----------


## Maruska

Добрый вечер!Приветствую всех жителей этой весёлой планеты,как аксакалов,так и новичков.Была в гостях давненько,ещё в декретном отпуске,да как-то отвлекли дела-заботы.А теперь,видимо,пришло  время-и я в кругу людей,которые,надеюсь,не обидят.поймут,оценят.Праздниками занимаюсь лет 20,профессионально-после окончания Института культуры(режиссёр и менеджер социо-культурной деятельности),трудилась педагогом-организатором 12 лет,тренировала команду КВН.Сейчас -"свободный художник",а потому простора для творчества -это плюс,и "фриланс" расслабляет-это минус!Начинаю активно вникать в быт и нравы "местного населения",вносить посильный вклад,делиться идеями,"штурмовать".Надеюсь,всё-получится. :Ok:

----------


## Курица

> Добрый вечер!





> Надеюсь,всё-получится.


уже получилось,*Maruska* :Aga:

----------


## tat.pe2009

Здравствуйте на форуме давно, правда пока только училась  у вас мастеров праздников, сама ведущей бываю редко только на работе, если надо вечер  провести. Спасибо вам за талант дорогие жители форума!!!!!!!!

----------


## PAN

*Maruska*, велкам... :Grin:

----------


## TanyaSTYLE

А что такое *ЧРГ*?

----------


## ludmila_zub

> А что такое ЧРГ?


помогу нашей Курочке-Танюше.
  это журнал "Чем развлечь гостей". На нашем форуме есть авторы которые выставляют свои работы в этом журнале.

----------


## TanyaSTYLE

> помогу нашей Курочке-Танюше.
>   это журнал "Чем развлечь гостей". На нашем форуме есть авторы которые выставляют свои работы в этом журнале.


Спасибо

----------


## Елена Синицына

Здравствуйте все жители этого замечательного форума. Время от времени мне нужны идеи для корпоратива на работе, хотя моя основная работа - бухгалтер. И своих сценариев конечно нет. И у меня вопрос, если я не могу подеоится сценариями, то на Новый год мне вход закрыт?

----------


## Курица

> И своих сценариев конечно нет. И у меня вопрос, если я не могу подеоится сценариями, то на Новый год мне вход закрыт?


Елена, вот что написано перед разделом НОВЫЙ ГОД:
Здесь вы можете обсудить, как как его организовать, подготовить и провести. В разделе собраны новогодние конкурсы, сценарии и всё. что может пригодиться для проведения новогоднего вечера. *Вход для пользователей, у которых есть 5 сообщений и регистрация не менее 5 дней*.
Значит............
Если вы нас почитаете ещё 4 дня и напишите еще 4 сообщения тут, в Инкубаторе. в любой из понравившихся вам ОБЩЕГО ПЛАНА темках, то вход в НГ темки вам будет открыт :Meeting:

----------


## Юозовна

Приветствую хозяюшку Татьяну и всех жителей этого форума!
Меня зовут Елена, а Юозовна – это моё настоящее отчество, чтобы не выдумывать оригинальный ник. Правда, по отчеству меня зовут очень редко, все по-простому Лена, видимо, пока возраст не тот. Форум нашла давно, было время, когда была ведущей на праздниках. После рождения дочки (третьей!) взяла трехлетний «отпуск», но, поскольку муж занимается видеосъёмкой, от темы далеко и не уходила. 
Долго изучала форум  без регистрации, поняла, что можно до бесконечности бродить, что называется, в потёмках, поэтому, если буду задавать глупые вопросы, или повторяться, пожалуйста, мудрые и знающие коллеги, пошлИте меня в правильном направлении.

----------


## Курица

> если буду задавать глупые вопросы, или повторяться, пожалуйста, мудрые и знающие коллеги, пошлИте меня в правильном направлении.


за нами не заржавеет,Лена, не переживай!))))))))
Молодец. что "вышла из сумерек"!!! Особенно здорово, чтоты еще и многодетная мама!

----------


## потеряшка

Привет всем форумчанам! Я Анна. Сайт тоже нашла давно, готовились на работе к празднику дошкольных работников, и только недавно я решилась зарегистрироваться. Было страшновато, но очень интересно! И вот я здесь, надеюсь у меня получится найти друзей! Спасибо большое всем, кто трудится на сайте, выкладывая много нужного материала!

----------


## Марина Апрельская

Доброго времени суток всем форумчанам. Я у вас новенькая. О вашем замечательном форуме узнала на ВКМ, там очень хорошо отзываются о всех здешних обитателях, много добрых слов и я не удержалась... Надеюсь, примите меня в свою дружную семью...

----------


## Елена Синицына

Ура! Я все поняла. Спасибо.

----------


## Курица

> Привет всем форумчанам! Я Анна. Сайт тоже нашла давно, готовились на работе к празднику дошкольных работников, и только недавно я решилась зарегистрироваться.


Анна, не следуй своему нику, не теряйся))) :Nono:

----------


## Курица

> Я у вас новенькая. О вашем замечательном форуме узнала на ВКМ, там очень хорошо отзываются о всех здешних обитателях


Добро пожаловать!!!

----------


## ksuh

Долго бродила по разным темам, много чего интересного для себя почерпнула, и вот сегодня нашла знакомые лица! Всем привет! :Grin:

----------


## Юльяна

100 лет на форуме не была... А тут все также тепло и уютно :)

----------


## Курица

> 100 лет на форуме не была...


молодец хоть перед Концом Света заглянула, Юль! :Taunt:  :Yes4: 



> А тут все также тепло и уютно


конечно, а что с нами сделается-то? ну, чуть чуть потолстели. чуть чуть постарели...Но если нас в тёмном углу прислонить к тёплой стенке, то мы ещё-о-го-гооооооооооооо!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> и вот сегодня нашла знакомые лица!


Интересно - а *чьи* знакомые лица?  :Grin:

----------


## PAN

> Интересно - а чьи знакомые лица?


Руслан, а можно мы угадаем.. с трех раз... :Grin:

----------


## Фишка 1

Всем добрый день! Я недавно на форуме. Мне все очень нравиться. Столько интересного! Супер!

----------


## Курица

> Я недавно на форуме. Мне все очень нравиться


*Фишка 1*, Леночка, я а из-за тебя даже расширила свой кругозор, п.ч. тут же полезда в Википедию узнать, Где же этот самый город с интересным названием находится...и узнала, что город Агрыз расположен на крайнем северо-востоке Татарстана, на границе с Удмуртией...
а у нас есть форумчане и из татарии, и из Удмуртии...так что-вливайся!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Интересно - а чьи знакомые лица?
> Руслан, а можно мы угадаем.. с трех раз...

----------


## просто Маруся

Всем желаю здравствовать!Танечке-хозяюшке ИНКУбатора кланяюсь в пояс.Примете к себе в семью еще одну Марину?

----------


## Курица

> Всем желаю здравствовать!


и Вам -не хворать!



> Танечке-хозяюшке ИНКУбатора кланяюсь в пояс.


ой, как приятно! Ответный поклон, Мария!.. какие у Вас в стольном граде, Москве-матушке, люди уважительные!!! :Tender: 



> Примете к себе в семью еще одну Марину?


запросто. Мы новому народу завсегда рады. Не пропадай, отметившись. Пиши и общайся. Помни, что тут-не сайт (хотя и таковой имеется, и оооочень интересный), а Форум -он общение предполагает.
Если что-вопросы твои тут, в темке, без ответа не останутся :Ok:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Примете к себе в семью еще одну Марину?


Мариночек много не бывает))))))))))))))))
Как и Оксаночек, Юличек и всех, всех хороших людей - будь как дома  :flower:

----------


## просто Маруся

> ой, как приятно! Ответный поклон, Мария!.. какие у Вас в стольном граде, Москве-матушке, люди уважительные!!!


А мне-то как приятно,Танечка!!!Не ожидала ответа такого быстрого и теплого....Уважительные это да)))идет от вас тепло,прям через монитор чувствую!!!А просветите меня,географически неподкованную рысь необузданную-Солнечный-Скоба где это? 



> Мариночек много не бывает))))))))))))))))
> Как и Оксаночек, Юличек и всех, всех хороших людей - будь как дома


и вам,Руслан спасибо за теплый прием,да еще и с цветами))))Брянск....МММММ-ностальгия...у вас на Брянщине такие голоса!!!Певала я когда-то песни Брянской области,певала с превеликим удовольствием!!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> )Брянск....МММММ-ностальгия...у вас на Брянщине такие голоса!!!Певала я когда-то песни Брянской области,певала с превеликим удовольствием!!


Заинтриговала (я фольклорист) - когда и как и где пела?  :Vah:

----------


## просто Маруся

> Заинтриговала (я фольклорист) - когда и как и где пела?


Ух ты!!!Руслан!!!!Фольклорист!!!!!А я в институте культуры,в Московском МГУКИ обучалась,там и пела песни Брянщины)))я народница,корни мои северные-из Архангельской губернии я ))).10 лет отпела-отплясала в Государственном Академическом Северном русском народном хоре,еще при ныне покойной Нине Константиновне Мешко,светлая ей память.
Уволилась с должности поющего хормейстера,уехала в стольный град Московский...Как это не грустно-все упирается в деньги....
Очень рада Руслан тому что вы(или можно на ты?)фольклорист-это звучит гордо!!!!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*просто Маруся*, так значить много наших общих знакомых у нас есть  :Yahoo: 
Я учился в Орле, но в ваш универ приезжал не однократно!




> или можно на ты?


Нужно! :Vishenka 13:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> там и пела песни Брянщины)))


Брянская певческая традиция очень яркая, не даром Брянская область находится по соседству с Украиной и Белоруссией.
Особенно календарные песни - как правило в высокой тесситуре, на основе бурдона.
Пол Брянска объездил с фолькэкспедициями - столько всего теперь у меня.
Брянским студентам, которые там у вас учились давал свой материал.




> Уволилась с должности поющего хормейстера,уехала в стольный град Московский...Как это не грустно-все упирается в деньги....


И я бы хотел так же поступать - жена не желала переезжать (а предлагали быть и хормейстером, и солистом коллективов, и инструменталистом).
Теперь холост, а предложений больше нет))))))))))))
Живу как есть))))))

----------


## просто Маруся

> Живу как есть))))))


Никогда,никогда ни о чем не жалейте........
Я думаю,у каждого своя судьба.Зато ты в другом теперь востребован-делать праздники людям,творить для них и ПРО них-это ведь дар.Не каждому это дано.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> не жалейте........


Давай на ТЫ  :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> А просветите меня,географически неподкованную рысь необузданную-Солнечный-Скоба где это?


 :Grin: многие спрашивают...непонятно из-за того, что, когда на новый движок переезжали, слова длинные "самосократились"-отрубило у них окончание, если попросту. 
А если скажу-Скобаристан -ЭТО рыси что-то даст?  :Blush2:  Или-полностью зАвесу приоткрывать? Тогда интриги не будет)))

----------


## просто Маруся

> Давай на ТЫ


 КАНЕШНА на ты)мы ж с тобой родственные души практически!!!
это я просто Дементьева стих вспомнила-


Никогда ни о чем не жалейте вдогонку,
Если то, что случилось нельзя изменить.
Как записку из прошлого, грусть свою скомкав,
С этим прошлым порвите непрочную нить.

Никогда не жалейте о том, что случилось,
Иль о том, что случиться не может уже.
Лишь бы озеро вашей души не мутилось,
Да надежды, как птицы, парили в душе.

Не жалейте своей доброты и участья,
Если даже за все вам - усмешка в ответ.
Кто-то в гении выбился, кто-то в начальство...
Не жалейте,что вам не досталось их бед.

Никогда, никогда ни о чем не жалейте,
Поздно начали или рано ушли.
Кто-то пусть гениально играет на флейте,
Но ведь песни берет он из вашей души.

Никогда, никогда ни о чем не жалейте,
Ни потерянных дней, ни сгоревшей любви.
Пусть другой гениально играет на флейте,
Но еще гениальнее слушали вы.



> А если скажу-Скобаристан -ЭТО рыси что-то даст?


Танюша!!!Это ж Псковщина!!!!!!!!Какой у вас кремль там шикарный-Беленькой такой,я там на гастролях месяц на набережной в гостинице жила,прям напротив кремля,за речкой.

----------


## Сенова Оксана

> .10 лет отпела-отплясала в Государственном Академическом Северном русском народном хор


yх ты..а y меня мyж танцевал в Северном хоре. Сергей Сенов :Grin:

----------


## просто Маруся

> yх ты..а y меня мyж танцевал в Северном хоре. Сергей Сенов


Красивый мальчик!Он жениха играл,если мне память не изменяет.

----------


## Курица

> Танюша!!!Это ж Псковщина!!!!!!!!Какой у вас кремль там шикарный-Беленькой такой,я там на гастролях месяц на набережной в гостинице жила,прям напротив кремля,за речкой.


Ну, если на гастролях в пскове была, то и к нам в городок на экскурсию заезживала. 100%. Я про Печорский монастырь говорю,Марусь)))Слышала про такой?

 :Tender: надо же-ты только появилась, а у тебя уже 3(три) родственника почти  что -на форуме_брянский рус, псковская я и Ксюха Сенова с Магнитки!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

> !Он жениха играл,


да .Он  самый.  :Grin:

----------


## просто Маруся

> Ну, если на гастролях в пскове была, то и к нам в городок на экскурсию заезживала. 100%. Я про Печорский монастырь говорю,Марусь)))


Была-была!!!!впечатлений до сих пор куча-в октябре там розы цвели пышным цветом!!!!Хотя уже больше 10 лет прошло  с тех пор...





> брянский рус, псковская я и Ксюха Сенова с Магнитки!!!


-рада новым родственничкам я,РАДА :Yahoo:

----------


## Татьяна Веселая

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане! Очень рада, что посчастливилось забрести к вам на огонек!!! действительно, очень полезный, насыщенный всевозможной важной и интересной информацией форум!!!! надеюсь, подружимся)))) как освоюсь - начну делиться своими идеями и наработками...

----------


## Курица

> как освоюсь - начну делиться своими идеями и наработками...


тёзка, пишешь- как освоюсь... :Grin: 
Когда освоются - это все могут...а ты начни делиться не  идеями и НАРАБОТКАМИ, а МЫСЛЯМИ по разным поводам сразу...не обживаясь...
вон- как моя "родственница" просто Маруся... :Aga: 
Напиример, раз ты по нику у нас Весёлая, расскажи веселую историю, с собой связанную...

*просто Маруся*, 



> -рада новым родственничкам я,РАДА


как родня, приглашаю тебя на ПМЖ в республику Флудористан (это тут) http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...41#post4529841

----------


## потеряшка

> Анна, не следуй своему нику, не теряйся)))


Хорошо Татьяна, не буду! :Grin:

----------


## Галина Летягина

Доброго дня Всем Форумчанам! Я на данном форуме сравнительно недавно. Можно сказать только родилась - пару часов от роду.)))
Искала в поисках аппаратуру для ведущих, а нашла Вас!
Хотелось бы влиться в Вашу большую и дружную семью! :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> Я на данном форуме сравнительно недавно. Можно сказать только родилась - пару часов от роду.)))


Галина, замечательно!!! Ты появилась у нас в счастливый день-день возрождения форума после дерзкой попытки хакерской атаки, это знаменательный день, и здорово. что ты с нами. Только тебя нам и не хватало, такой творческой и "нашей" по крови(это я уже прочла твои посты во Флудористане).
Прошу прощения за мой вид (ава имеет антихакеровскую направленность :Girl Blum2: ), на самом деле я совсем не страшная, а очень даже мягкая и пушистая :Aga: 
Общайся, пиши отом, что тебя волнует. в тех темах, которые для тебя открыты, и через месяц , имея 30 результативных сообщений, для тебя будут открыты двери во все темы (ну, почти во все)))
Ты же понимаешь, что это-не сам сайт, а форум сайта,поэтому тут надо О_Б_Щ_А_Т_Ь_С_Я!!!

----------


## PAN

> ава имеет антихакеровскую направленность


Таня, уморила... :Vah: 

Вертайся в норму, принимай пополнение...))) А хакеров пущай Коля пугает... :Grin:

----------


## Галина Летягина

Татьяна, большое спасибо за гостеприимство!  :Yes4: 
На данный момент меня интересует вопрос, на какй аппаратуре работают ведущие, но пока данной ветки я не встречала. Может поможете советом, куда смотреть подслеповатой Гале :Blush2:  :Grin:

----------


## Галина Летягина

Папандр, пока нет доступа :No2:

----------


## PAN

> пока нет доступа


Тут ключевое слово - ПОКА... :Grin: 
В конце января будешь шнырять по форуму запросто...

----------


## Галина Летягина

> Тут ключевое слово - ПОКА...
> В конце января будешь шнырять по форуму запросто...


 :Taunt:

----------


## nata66

Ой. как приятно!!!!! А то не знаешь с чего начать.Никогда не учавствовала ни в каких форумах!!!!! Даже не поняла как забрела на ваш.....Но ,как говорится " это жжжж ..не спроста". Для чего то же я сюда попала?!!! Спасибо Танюша за тёплый,дружеский приём.Вроде как кому то нужен.....Я работаю в муз.школе.Пою в церкви,работаю тамадой.Может и мой опыт кому то пригодится и я смогу найти на этом форуме,что то полезное для себя. Вот как то так... :Blush2:

----------


## Галина Летягина

Привет Ната, я тоже новенькая.

----------


## Аннушка Ж.

Здравствуйте. Я тоже новичок, хотя зарегистрировалась давно. С мужем уже 10 лет занимаемся проведениями праздников. В этом вроде не новичок, но с компьютером на "вы и шёпотом". Многое не умею и поэтому как- то страшно. Будем учиться, потому что страшно интересно тут у вас.

----------


## fis-moll

Подскажите, пожалуйста, может ли инсценировка песни интересной и нескучной? Как вообще можно инсценировать песню в которой исключительно радость по поводу нового года?
дали задание, а я совсем не представляю, с какого боку подступиться...

----------


## Юльяна

> но с компьютером на "вы и шёпотом". Многое не умею и поэтому как- то страшно. Будем учиться, потому что страшно интересно тут у вас.


Привет! Насчет компьютера - не переживайте! Главное ЗАХОТЕТЬ - и все обязательно получится! Ну а если будут проблемы - обращайтесь к старожилам форума. Они очень отзывчивые, всегда помогут! Правда, Танюш?

----------


## PAN

Конечно помогут... :Yes4: 

К слову - Таня уехала на променад в Вену...

Но ничего страшного - натанцуется и приедет...)))

А мы с Русланом пока присмотрим за инкубатором...

----------


## Мечтатель

Всем добрый день!
А новичков-непрофессионалов берете?)
Я организую и провожу праздники только для своих- семьи, друзей, в школе у сына.
Просто для души.Так здорово, когда у людей хорошее настроение.
Люблю проводить праздничные занятия и по своей основной работе- я преподаватель)
Благодаря вашему форуму я всегда в курсе самых последних тенденций)
Спасибо за ваше творчество и готовность делиться!
По возможности буду вносить свою скромную лепту)
Берете?))

----------


## PAN

> Берете?))


Да проходи уже...)))

Как зовут, где есть фото лица???

----------


## Мечтатель

> Да проходи уже...)))
> 
> Как зовут, где есть фото лица???


Ох, спасибо)

Так вот же

Фото будет чуть позже)

----------


## PAN

> Так вот же


В профиле идет инфа:
http://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?u=342326



> О *Мечтатель*
> Ф.И.О:
> Петров Олег
> Местоположение:
> СПб


В ссылке, сообщением выше, идет :



> 1. Татьяна
> 2. преподаватель ВУЗа
> 3. высшее
> 4. нет, к сожалению
> 5. ну я на сцене каждый день) преподаваеть- это как театр одного актера, только зрители не меняеются долгое время, и удивлять их нужно каждый день!


Кто ты, Мечтатель... :Blink: 

Давай уточняться... :Nono:  Да и фото в таком случае точно не помешало бы... :Grin:

----------


## Холява Лариса

Дорогие новички - вы сразу пишите свои имена в подписи. Так намного легче общаться. Например Владимир - и сразу понятно, что перед нами мужчина владеющий миром !!!!! :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Nafica

Ой,Я же Вас всех потеряла. слава Богу: нашлись!Мне без Вас плохо!Сами знаете. под крылышком "легче расти".Я ведь тогда "убежала" мужу юбилей проводить."Спасибо форуму" от наших гостей-так они ещё не веселились, (хоть я и пользовалась  раньше материалами журнала ЧРГ,но разве это сравнимо? Напомню, чтоя не практически ничего не умею, я просто люблю дарить праздники, улыбки и просто хорошее настроение.На крупное-не решаюсь, но мне уже кажется(может кажется, что кажется), что у меня пёрышки полезли.
Сегодня по-серьёзному всё прочитала,завтра и фото поставлю и остальному буду учиться.Спасибо, что Вы есть!!!

----------


## PAN

> у меня пёрышки полезли.


Перышки - это есть гуд... :Grin:

----------


## Nafica

Спасибо Вам !

----------


## nafan

Здесь вас встретят-приветят,
расспросят-ответят, 
на путь истинный наставят,
общаться научат, и, возможно, заставят...

и даже, может быть, пошлют...
то есть -  куда вам нужно, направят...

Смело задавайте вопросы, даже самые, на Ваш взгляд, наивные. 

*Поверьте:
только вас нам и не хватало!* :Meeting: [/QUOTE]


СПАСИБО за гостеприимство. Хоть кругом добрые люди и вторят друг другу, что ты профи, то попадая к вам немного теряешься: есть вон какие крутые. Но с таким приемом - смелеешь!

----------


## Курица

> СПАСИБО за гостеприимство.


и вам спасибо на добром слове! :Aga: 



> Хоть кругом добрые люди и вторят друг другу, что ты профи


вау, :Victory: это круто!!!Правда, замечательно, что так говорят, значит, есть отдача от твоего труда!




> то попадая к вам немного теряешься: есть вон какие крутые


 :Taunt:  "крутые"??? Хм...да круче нас только яйца, уоторые полчаса варились в кипятке!!! :Grin: 



> Но с таким приемом - смелеешь!


*nafan*, ты-Нафан? То есть Нафаня, но...большой? Взрослый? Ты мужчина или ...Дама?
Как там у Пушкина? 
"Коль ты старый человек, Дядей будешь нам навек. Коли парень ты румяный, Братец будешь нам названый. Коль старушка, будь нам мать, Так и станем величать. Коли красная девица, Будь нам милая сестрица..."
Открывай уж личико, пообщаемся!!! :Derisive:

----------


## Юля Рыж

Здравствуйте я новичок!!Сижу разбираюсь на этом сайте,но пока разбираюсь уже нравится здесь!!=))
Я вообще совсем совсем новичок,и так хочется побыстрее и всего всего и много много научится,поэтому рада что я здесь!!!=))))

----------


## Курица

> Я вообще совсем совсем новичок,и так хочется побыстрее и всего всего и много много научится


Юлия, мы рады, что тебе у нас нравится!

----------


## снежинская

Здравствуйте всем! Совершенно случайно обнаружила ваш форум, надеюсь прижиться. Аватар поставлю позже, пока не разобралась как это делать.

----------


## Курица

> Совершенно случайно обнаружила ваш форум


 :Nono:  новерь-ничего случайного нет, всё закономерно!!!!!! :Yes4: 



> надеюсь прижиться


Приживёшься-было бы желание!




> Аватар поставлю позже, пока не разобралась как это делать.


Это делается в Твоём кабинете. Просто. Только фото ужать надо до 25 кб или чуть менбше...А вообще-будет полезно вот что!
почитай темку А КАК?...http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028 
только посты за 2012 -ый год, потому чо ранее,а темка создана в 2008-у нас был другой движок и некоторые иные тонкости в обращении с форумом.

----------


## Каратик

Здравствуйте, я инструктор по физкультуре в детском саду, ищу хорошую музыку для проведения занятий и разминок. отправьте меня куда мне надо))))

----------


## Курица

> я инструктор по физкультуре в детском саду, ищу хорошую музыку для проведения занятий и разминок. отправьте меня куда мне надо))))


*Каратик*, тебе СЮДА:http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=327 
Там раздел для таких же, как ты, инструкторов по физ-ре. :Aga:

----------


## bpgf

Всем добрый день! Изучила предыдущие записи и поняла, что здесь действительно всем рады и готовы помочь. А это как раз то, что нужно новичкам. Попала на форум и сразу растерялась, а теперь чувствую себя увереннее. Спасибо за поддержку. Надеюсь, что смогу потихоньку влиться в ваш коллектив.

----------


## PAN

> Каждый человек встречает на своем пути того, кого должен встретить.


Ну вот и считай что встретила уже...))) Проходи, не стесняйся... велкам...)))

Марина, кошечка на аватарке конечно красивая, но не информативная...))) Да и ник нечитаемый...
Ты хоть в автоподписи имя напиши, а то мне пришлось перерыть форум чтобы выяснить что перед нами девочка по имени Марина...)))
А лучше и реальную фотку на аву... :Ok:  К слову - если однажды придешь к выводу (а такое у нас часто бывает), что ник нужно сменить на что-нибудь конкретное - помни, что это делается довольно просто и быстро, стОит только захотеть... :Grin:  
Поверь - общение сразу станет плодотворнее, ибо пользователи будут видеть не персонаж, а живого человека - и, соответственно, с большей охотой помогать... :Yes4:

----------


## bpgf

Спасибо за прием! На счет аватарки - я поработаю над этим. Но вот ник менять простите не буду, под этим ником уже 5 лет на разных сайтах - привыкла.

----------


## PAN

*bpgf*, Боже упаси - ни к чему не принуждаем...)))
Вопросы будут - пожалуйста... :Yes4:  

Пока Курочка в разъездах, а Руслан в рабочем загуле - придется мне за инкубатором присматривать...)))

----------


## tanhen

Здравствуйте! Я не тамада, и не начинающий тамада. В поисках поздравлений с днем рождения набрела на ваш форум. Как у вас здорово! Столько интересной информации! Так вот , у мамы юбилей 55, мне нужны красивые (но не "реветельные" ) слова- поздрвления дочери для  мамы(может с юмором). Форум огромен!!!уже не хватает времени. Может подкините что-нибудь, старожилы и " молодые". 
Нужно срочно...пожалуста, помогите! :Tender:

----------


## Курица

> Пока Курочка в разъездах, а Руслан в рабочем загуле - придется мне за инкубатором присматривать...)))


Спасибо,Паш! :Vishenka 18: 




> Попала на форум и сразу растерялась


Марин, если от растерянности не знаешь, куда пойти, стучи в личку, "пошлю"...по адресу... :Ok:  :Aga: 



> Так вот , у мамы юбилей 55, мне нужны красивые (но не "реветельные" ) слова- поздрвления дочери для  мамы(может с юмором)


Смотри личку, гость-не тамада-любящая дочечка... :Aga:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> а Руслан в рабочем загуле - придется мне за инкубатором присматривать...)))


Спасибо Паш, и рабочие авралы и некоторые технические проблемы меня некоторое время отстранило от "дел"))))))))))

----------


## Омела

Всем добрый день!!! Я новичок! Вышла случайно на форум, очень понравился! Столько интересного! Не так часто, как хотелось бы провожу юбилеи, свадьбы, по мимо основной работы. много просматриваю роликов, различные форумы ведущих, и восхищаюсь их талантами! Фантазии, идеи -неиссякаемый  багаж!!! У меня на такое - мозгов не хватает.... Приходится питаться вашими. от всех по чуть чуть, потом корректирую под каждого заказчика и их желания. И это здорово когда есть такие форумы, где можно спросить совета, и учиться самой и делиться информацией. Постараюсь  и всем вам стать полезной!:blush2

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Вышла случайно на форум, очень понравился!


Судьба не случайно на форум вывела))))))





> И это здорово когда есть такие форумы, где можно спросить совета, и учиться самой и делиться информацией. Постараюсь и всем вам стать полезной!:blush2


Это по нашему!

----------


## Хлорка

Здравствуйте, в моих планах на ближайшее будущее есть занятие свадьбами, юбилеями (родственники занимаются) посоветовали зайти на ваш сайт, от него я в восторге, столько материала, на самом деле бесценного, прочитала и столько идей в голове возникло, так хочется уже попробовать себя роли ведущей. Но как-то страшновато, страх не справиться, неумение зажечь толпу, неумение выйти из казусной ситуации, подскажите, как настроиться, с чего начать?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Но как-то страшновато, страх не справиться, неумение зажечь толпу, неумение выйти из казусной ситуации, подскажите, как настроиться, с чего начать?


Юлия - привет!
Если ты жаждешь окунуться в мир ведения праздников - ты по адресу!
А теперь по поводу твоих страхов:
Помни, что все люди на планете впервые что то делают (от первых шагов, до получки первой пенсии и т.д.) - и практически всегда это "первое" для нас не изведанное и страшное, страх естественен и НЕОБХОДИМ, он помогает переживать, думать, действовать.
А с чего начать - возьми первый заказ и отработай! - Сделай первый шаг в этом поприще,* не так страшен чёрт, как его малюют, глаза боятся а руки делают, и у страха глаза велики)))))*
Тем более твои родственники рядом, мы рядом - всем миром поможем!

----------


## Olgaj

Доброго времени суток, дороги форумчане. Прошу принять меня (бессовестную) в свои ряды. Т.к зарегистрировалась я давно, но не хватало времени для того, что бы находиться  здесь с Вами и участвовать в общественной жизни данного форума. От которого я в восторге и черпаю массу информации полезной для себя. Набравшись опыта (на данный момент он уже есть), готова поделится с окружающими меня людьми. Прошу понять меня, и принять в свои ряды. Со своей стороны обязуюсь больше не теряться. :flower: 
У меня есть надежда на общение с Вами? :Blush2:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> У меня есть надежда на общение с Вами?


Ну почему надежда????
Уверенность и факт  :Yes4: 
Только не теряйся!




> зарегистрировалась я давно


По сравнению с тобой - я новичок)))))))  :Grin:

----------


## Olgaj

[QUOTE=Руслан Шумилов;4557532]Ну почему надежда????
Уверенность и факт  :Yes4: 
Только не теряйся!


Обещаю - больше не потеряюсь!!!!!!
 :Ok:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Обещаю - больше не потеряюсь!!!!!!


Скажем - 30 дней с момента регистрации прошло давно))))))))) - осталось набрать посты, тем более, что есть чем поделиться, и наверняка будут вопросы - мы все для этого - для общения!

----------


## Юльяна

*Olgaj*, классная фотка на аватарке!!!

----------


## bpgf

> Марин, если от растерянности не знаешь, куда пойти, стучи в личку, "пошлю"...по адресу...


Спасибо! Прочитав несколько тем, я уже поняла, что новичков на форуме берегут и лелеят. Ну, а пока занимаюсь изучением всего - куда пускают. Если честно, то очень много интересного для себя уже узнала, но для этого нужно перелопатить столько воды. Ну ничего это удел всех новичков. Еще раз спасибо за помощь!

----------


## Позитиффф

> Тем более твои родственники рядом, мы рядом - всем миром поможем!


Вот откуда в вас столько доброты, позитива и терпения....ну где этот святой источник, который даёт вам силы, а главное даёт терпение и желание! Я прихожу на эту страничку что бы ещё раз убедиться - неисчерпаема душа русская, неиссякаем родник добра, бесконечно, но, к сожалению, не всегда оправданно, желание и стремление протянуть руку помощи и отдать кусок своей души! Это моментальное, сиюминутное реагирование мамы - Курочки на все " тупые и многократные " вопросы!!!! И это её не выбешивает....всегда доброжелательна, максимально объективна и внимательна! Руслан,так просто довёл до частичной парализации своим ответом...я его процитировала в начале своего монолога! Понимаете...человек готов, биться головой об стену, с каждым , кто просит помощи...не имея никакой гарантии, что человек не кинет и не сбежит! Ну ЧУДЕСА ,да и только! Я незнаю ВАС, но ОЧЕНЬ УВАЖАЮ, правда! 

Я знаю- город будет, я знаю - саду цвесть....

----------


## Курица

> *Вот откуда в вас столько доброты, позитива и терпения*....ну где этот святой источник, который даёт вам силы, а главное даёт терпение и желание! Я прихожу на эту страничку что бы ещё раз убедиться - неисчерпаема душа русская, неиссякаем родник добра, бесконечно, но, к сожалению, не всегда оправданно, желание и стремление протянуть руку помощи и отдать кусок своей души!


Оль... Можно, я отвечу небольшим рассказом?

Брайан ехал по пустынной дороге, когда он увидел на обочине заглохший Мерседес. В нём он увидел пожилую женщину, которая выглядела совершенно растерянной.
 Он остановился перед ее машиной, вышел из своего старенького Понтиака и направился к отчаявшейся женщине. Дама была очень испугана. Все время, пока она сидела в машине, никто не остановился. А этот молодой человек, не причинит ли он зла?
 «Я вам помогу, Мадам, — сказал он. Пересядьте в мою машину, где вам будет немного теплее, мое имя Брайан Андерсон».
 Он обнаружил, что у машины лопнуло колесо. Но в силу возраста женщина не могла справиться с этим сама. Брайан присел на  корточки, посмотрел под машиной, чтобы определить, куда поместить домкрат, потер руки, чтобы согреть пальцы, и принялся за работу.
 Поменяв колесо, Брайан улыбнулся. Дама спросила, сколько она должна за работу и
 сказала, что цена не имеет значения. Брайан ответил, что она ему ничего  не должна. Он просто помог кому-то в трудную минуту. И только Бог знал,  сколько раз люди помогли ему в прошлом. Он сказал, что если ей  действительно хочется заплатить, то в следующий раз, когда она увидит кого-то в нужде, пусть окажет помощь этому человеку и тогда вспомнит о нем. Через несколько  километров женщина увидела ресторан. Она вошла в него, чтобы обогреться  и перекусить перед дорогой. Девушка, которая обслуживала ее, приветливо  улыбнулась, несмотря на то, что она целый день была на ногах. Дама  видела, что ни работа, ни её беременность, ни усилия не лишили эту  девушку приветливости!
 Когда она закончила свой ужин, она заплатила за него банкнотой в 100 долларов. Девушка пошла за сдачей. Но дама быстро вышла из  ресторана.
 Вернувшись, девушка обнаружила, что женщина исчезла.  Тогда она  заметила на столе записку. Слезы брызнули из ее глаз, когда она  прочитала то, что написала  ей дама : «Вы мне ничего не должны. Я просто прошла мимо. Кто-то  помог мне сегодня, как я это делаю для вас. Если вы хотите  действительно заплатить мне в ответ, вот что нужно сделать: не  позволяйте этой  цепочке любви закончиться на вас». Под салфеткой на  столе лежали еще четыре банкноты по 100 долларов.
 Как могла дама знать о том, как нуждались она и ее муж? Дома  девушка,  прижавшись к мужу, нежно поцеловала его и тихо сказала : »Все будет  хорошо.    Я люблю тебя, Брайан Андерсон».

 Есть старая поговорка: «Добро никогда не потеряно», открытые  руки всегда получают что-то. 
Услышав эту историю, пересказываю ееи вам...

----------


## Позитиффф

> Оль... Можно, я отвечу небольшим рассказом?


Сижу реву....почему то!!!!! Накрывает меня, в вашей теме, каким то медным тазом "любви"!!! Даже если 5 лет на форуме проживу....всё равно в ЭТУ ТЕМУ ПРИХОДИТЬ БУДУ!!!!

----------


## Саморетянка

Здравствуйте, уважаемая ХОЗЯЮШКА! Два дня ходила вокруг, да около, а потом решила зарегистрироваться на этом интересном форуме. Мне все здесь нравится.

----------


## Курица

> Даже если 5 лет на форуме проживу....всё равно в ЭТУ ТЕМУ ПРИХОДИТЬ БУДУ!!!!


Вэлкам, Оль :Aga: 
Я как раз на Форуме ПЯТЬ лет(см.линеечку внизу поста), и тоже-хожу сюда как на работу :Meeting: 
А тебя позволь пригласить в республику Флудористан (это тут): http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137336 
там тебе будут рады. Поверь или...проверь :Derisive: 




> Два дня ходила вокруг, да около, а потом решила зарегистрироваться на этом интересном форуме


Привет! Ты новокузнецкая? расскажи о себе, пожалуйста.
И почему ник такой...ммм...странно-интересный - то ли шутка, то ли две орфографических ошибки в  нём? (Это во мне живёт учитель рус.яз.-он и спрашивает :Grin: , а вот 



> ХОЗЯЮШКА!


Курочка-она толерантна к любым никам и всех принимает, так что - располагайся поудобнее, раз



> все здесь нравится.


да о себе рассказывай. Как тебя зовут, чем занимаешься сейчас, что тебя привлекло в нашем Доме Виртуальном?

----------


## Позитиффф

> Здравствуйте, уважаемая ХОЗЯЮШКА! Два дня ходила вокруг, да около, а потом решила зарегистрироваться на этом интересном форуме. Мне все здесь нравится.


Какая ты молодец, что только два дня ходила...я вот, месяц, как грустный ослик, всё круги наматывала и думала...они так все хорошо тут друг друга знают и зачем им я, такая кила на шее, со своими тупыми вопросами. Вот, конечно, сейчас они всё бросят и прибегут ...обучать меня тёмную и на вопросы мои глупые по 50 раз отвечать! ВОТ НЕ ПОВЕРИШЬ...ПРИБЕГУТ! И разжуют и в горло положат и воды принесут, что бы запить, а если не пошло с первого раза...они опять прибегут и на ошибки , влёгкую так, укажут и поддержат. Они тут с другой планеты, правда. С планеты терпения и любви к ближнему. Я сюда хожу душу греть. Вот в храм хожу один раз в неделю, а сюда каждый день! А мама-Курочка, вообще удивительная!!! Я это поняла, когда она не так давно откуда то приехала, с ног падала( ну это она, своим так написала, ВО ФЛУДИЛКЕ, и с ними разговаривать ,на ночь глядя не стала, а МНЕ ОТВЕТИЛА....Вот не было печали ещё с холода не евши, ссылки кидать " тупоголовикам" куда им сунуться нужно, а она , блин, такая...оказывается! С того момента я очень хочу её увидеть и потрогать...мне интересно, а она , правда что ли, настоящая. Ну т.е обычный ,живой человек,просто какой то другой, удивительный! Вобщем - ТЫ МОЛОДЕЦ, что не ждала, как я целый месяц, что бы проявиться!!!!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Вот откуда в вас столько доброты, позитива и терпения....


В тупик таким вопросом меня загнала)))))))))))
По моему, нормальный человек всегда рад помочь - во всяком случае, мы же одна семья, хоть и необъятная)))))))))





> Услышав эту историю, пересказываю ееи вам...


Чудесная история - унёс в копилку  :Grin: 





> открытые руки всегда получают что-то.


Может оно и так, но мы помогаем только из-за того, что человек в нашей помощи нуждается, и в ответ благодарности не ждём.
Как Юрий Никулин высказал такую мысль - *если мы сделаем счастливым хотя бы одного человека, то все люди в мире будут счастливы.*
Сама мысль интересна, мир мы счастливым может и не сделаем, но чуточку лучше - однозначно))))))))





> Два дня ходила вокруг, да около, а потом решила зарегистрироваться на этом интересном форуме. Мне все здесь нравится.


Вот и славненько - не пропадай, общайся, обращайся за помощью, если понадобиться)))))))))))

----------


## Позитиффф

> По моему, нормальный человек всегда рад помочь - во всяком случае, мы же одна семья, хоть и необъятная)))))))))


Нет, Рус, не так...Нормальный человек, аккумулирует энергию в себе, для того что бы помочь самым близким, так как НЕЛЬЗЯ ПОМОЧЬ ВСЕМ, а ВЫ ПЫТАЕТЕСЬ и у ВАС это получается, понимаешь!!!!

----------


## Позитиффф

> В тупик таким вопросом меня загнала)))))))))))


Никуда я тебя не загоняла, просто СПАСИБО хотела сказать!!! БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!  :Thank You2:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Нормальный человек, аккумулирует энергию в себе, для того что бы помочь самым близким, так как НЕЛЬЗЯ ПОМОЧЬ ВСЕМ,


Скажем - ты же поможешь бабушке перейти дорогу?, дедушке просящему милостыню? и т.д.
Мы так или иначе помогаем, и при этом не просим ни чего в замен.
Да - в основе стараемся для своей семьи и близким, но ни сколько не чураемся помочь тем, кто в этом нуждается.
Надеюсь - ты поняла, что имел ввиду))))))))))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> просто СПАСИБО хотела сказать!!! БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!


Не за что, это обычный человеческий поступок, мы ведь всегда рады помочь. :Yes4:

----------


## ПОСНИЧКА

Всем привет! Случайно забрела на ваш сайт и не могу пока ничего здесь понять, что делать и куда идти! Работаю ведущей уже 7 лет.  Хотелось бы побольше знать у вас интересного ,а самое главное, полезного для себя, для своей работы. Что бы не стыдно было перед заказчиками. Заранее всем благодарна за помощь и поддержку!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*ПОСНИЧКА*, Ольга - привет.
Форум огромен, и действительно трудно новичку (и да же корифеям) ориентироваться.
Для начала предлагаю посетить эти два раздела:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=35040
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672
Далее, поднимись на самый вверх страницы и увидишь шесть воздушных шаров - это основные разделы (быстрый доступ к этим разделам).
А ниже увидишь строчки *Форум* и *Что нового*, чуть ниже вот эту строчку 
*Главная страница форума Новые сообщения Лучшие сообщения Личные сообщения Справка Календарь Сообщество Опции форума Навигация*
Это основные пункты для ориентировки.
Нажимай на *Главная* и перед тобой откроется список разделов нашего форума, где сможешь найти разделы по своей душе.
Некоторые разделы будут *временно* не доступны, так как после регистрации нужно пройти, своего рода, испытательный срок - это 30 дней с момента регистрации, и не менее 30-ти информативный сообщений, их у тебя пока два.
Пиши тут, спрашивай, рассказывай, то есть общайся, набирай эти сообщения в общении с нами.
Будут вопросы спрашивай.
Эта ссылка на часто задаваемые вопросы технического характера:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028
Понадобится помощь в навигации - спрашивай, подскажем и расскажем!

----------


## Саморетянка

Форум огромен, и действительно трудно новичку (и да же корифеям) ориентироваться.

Да, действительно, так. Ходишь, как слепой котенок, тычешься носом то туда, то сюда. Спасибо за подсказку для Ольги, я ей тоже воспользуюсь.

----------


## PAN

> Форум огромен, и действительно трудно


Ничего... Года два-три... и фсе образуется...)))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Года два-три... и фсе образуется...)))


Это точно)))))))))

----------


## Саморетянка

Хотелось бы надеяться.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*Саморетянка*, с тебя фото на аватарке)))))))))))))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*Саморетянка*, Наталья, вот, что про тебя узнал))))): - *Самаритя́не (самаря́не) (ивр. שומרונים‎ — «шомрони́м», כותים — «кутим» (т. е. переселенцы из месопотамского города Кута) — малочисленная этно-религиозная группа, представители которой компактно проживают в квартале Неве-Пинхас израильского города Холон (пригород Тель-Авива) и в деревне Кирьят-Луза (Неве-Кедем) у горы Гризим неподалеку от города Наблус (Шхем) на Западном берегу реки Иордан. Языки: иврит (самаритянская письменность на основе древнееврейского алфавита, близкого к финикийскому), самаритяне Шхема владеют также арабским. Религия — своеобразная версия допрофетического иудаизма. Священные книги — Тора и Книга Иисуса Навина (в отличающихся от канонических вариантов версиях — особенно последняя). Численность — около 720 человек (2008).*
Информация взята с сайта:
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D1%E0%...E8%F2%FF%ED%E5

----------


## PAN

> Саморетянка, Наталья, вот, что про тебя узнал))))):


Руслан... Я, как и многие поволжцы, учился в Самаре...))) Именитый институт культуры, Куйбышевский... ныне - Самарская Государственная Академия Искусств... Факультет театральной режиссуры... Ща там много всякого, а в те годы - тока классика жанра...

К чему я все...

Есть на карте России речка Самара...))) Приток Волги...
У слияния этих рек когда-то возник город... Ставший мне почти родным в студенческие времена...)))

Мож речь о нем???... :Grin:

----------


## Лямурка

Здравствуйте все! 
И ещё одна новенькая пришла  в вашу компанию. :Blush2:  Вроде всё сделала правильно - как зовут написала, лицография вместо аватарки, и сразу,  в прихожей,  здороваюсь  :Tender:  У вас очень уютно  :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> И ещё одна новенькая пришла  в вашу компанию. Вроде всё сделала правильно - как зовут написала, лицография вместо аватарки, и сразу,  в прихожей,  здороваюсь


Молодца,девочка, и правда-сразу всё прааааааааааааавильно сделала(голосом кота Матроскина))))
Теперь обживайся,тем более что. как сама пишешь,



> У вас очень уютно


Белорусами нас Судьба на форуме не особо-то балует, хотя есть среди форумчан замечательные люди из вашей республики!
Ты откуда? Вот у нас есть Ольга *орбит*-она из Бреста, например...

----------


## Лямурка

> Ты откуда?


а я из чудесного города Гродно, хотя родилась в Брестской области (*Орбит*, привет!)

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Мож речь о нем???...


Может)))))))





> лицография вместо аватарки


"Лицография" на тысячу баллов  :Ok:

----------


## Nata_Sher

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Наталия, я из Киева. Город наш большой, но и ведущих.... много, их  количество с каждым годом увеличивается, впрочем как и везде. Так что, приходиться работать над собой, повышать свой профессионализм и усовершенствоваться, для того чтобы быть востребованной  и иметь работу. Я, занимаюсь организацией праздников 13 лет, 9 - из них работаю плодотворно! Мозги иногда закипают от придумывания новых идей, но случайно наткнулась на ваш сайт, и попала на форум ведущих. Какой класс! Мастера своего дела делятся своим опытом! Столько креатива, творчества, и неисчерпаемой энергии! СПАСИБО ВАМ!!!  Какие Вы МОЛОДЦЫ!!! Постараюсь быть так же Вам полезной!

----------


## Irenka-da

Здравствуйте! Может я и не совсем новичок  :Blush2: , но с удовольствием прочитываю темы, даже те, с которыми вряд ли столкнусь, (хотя кто его знает?) Внимательно прочитавши Татьяна (курочка), ваши рекомендации по проведению юбилея, как будто "прозрела" и ПОНЯЛА КАК можно с самого начала быть ВЕДУЩЕЙ это самого юбилея. Я конечно и раньше вела юбилеи и свадьбы и всегда начало вызывало некий дискомфорт. сейчас я поняла: я слишком ударялась в действо открытия события, забывая о самом событии, или как говориться сама себя перемудрила (о сказанула) Итог:  4 дня назад провела юбилей, получила не стресс, а удовольствие (об отзывах гостей не говорю) Спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Tender:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*Nata_Sher*, Наталья, рады тебя видеть!





> Внимательно прочитавши Татьяна (курочка), ваши рекомендации по проведению юбилея, как будто "прозрела" и ПОНЯЛА КАК можно с самого начала быть ВЕДУЩЕЙ это самого юбилея.


Танечка мастер, её мышление и взгляды на те или иные моменты, иной раз, переворачивают сознание)))))))))

----------


## Лямурка

> "Лицография" на тысячу баллов


 :Blush2:  спасибо

----------


## Irenka-da

Танечка мастер, её мышление и взгляды на те или иные моменты, иной раз, переворачивают сознание)))))))))[/QUOTE]

Согласна на все 100%, удивляет одно - где было моё сознание и моё мышление?  :Tu:  Оказывается можно и без наворотов, абсолютно НЕ нужных. Впрочем, просто еще раз спасибо!!!

----------


## Викина мама

Наконец-то я нашла самый хороший форум,я так долго его искала)))

----------


## Курица

> Наконец-то я нашла самый хороший форум,я так долго его искала)))


*Настюшенька-душенька* - *Викина мама*, наконец-то ты с нами :Yahoo: , мы тебя так долго ждали!!!))))

----------


## Лилия Кнорозова

Здравствуйте!
Примите меня под крылышко, пожалуйста...
И, если можно, тыкните меня носом посредством ссылочки, куда мне песенки залить. Пожалуйста!
А то никак не разберусь, нигде не пропускаюсь  :Blush2: 
С Уважением ко всем присутствующим, Л.В.

----------


## Викина мама

К ВАМ ПОПАЛА СЛОВНО В СКАЗКУ
САЙТ ЧУДЕСНЫЙ И ПРЕКРАСНЫЙ
ОТ КОМПА НЕ ОТХОЖУ С ВАМИ 3 ДЕНЬ СИЖУ))))))))

Я ТОЖЕ ХОЧУ РЕКОМЕНДАЦИИ ПО ПРОВЕДЕНИЮ ЮБИЛЕЯ)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))  ГДЕ МОЖНО ПОСМОТРЕТЬ?

----------


## Курица

> Примите меня под крылышко, пожалуйста...


Лилия, Вы и так уже с нами.
Но, судя по Вашим постам, вы-худ.рук в ДК, и, по-видимому, больше общаться будете в клубном разделе, так?
если Вы еще и ведущий праздников, то - и в этом разделе.
Но и там, и тут, выставлять песенки на этом форуме принято в ВИДЕ ССЫЛОК на любой из удобных вам файлообменников. а не в виде вложений. Но это, по-моему, Вам уже объяснили Алла и Александр.

----------


## Курица

> Я ТОЖЕ ХОЧУ РЕКОМЕНДАЦИИ ПО ПРОВЕДЕНИЮ ЮБИЛЕЯ)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))  ГДЕ МОЖНО ПОСМОТРЕТЬ?


пока-там, куда пускают))) В Инкубаторе)))Посмотри эти темки
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136716 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135322

----------


## Лилия Кнорозова

> Лилия, Вы и так уже с нами.
> Но, судя по Вашим постам, вы-худ.рук в ДК, и, по-видимому, больше общаться будете в клубном разделе, так?
> если Вы еще и ведущий праздников, то - и в этом разделе.
> Но и там, и тут, выставлять песенки на этом форуме принято в ВИДЕ ССЫЛОК на любой из удобных вам файлообменников. а не в виде вложений. Но это, по-моему, Вам уже объяснили Алла и Александр.


Татьяна, я не соображу КУДА (в какой раздел) песенки можно выставить.
Спасибо за помощь!!

----------


## Курица

> КУДА (в какой раздел) песенки можно выставить


Лиль, так в зависимости от того, КАКИЕ песенки, для чего они используются...в такой раздел и выставляются. Но песни(если они не авторские)-в большинстве своём тут не оседают, у ведущих. по крайней мере...Могут, конечно, задать вопрос, какую, мол, песню вы на юб. 35 лет мужчине водителю посоветовали бы использовать? И(ну, это я к примеру),и тогда те, у кого в компе есть, как они считают. некий "эксклюзив" на эту тему, дают ссылку...
а так...трудно мне ответить на твой КОНКРЕТНО поставленный вопрос :Meeting: 

Хотя... судя по Copyright © Лилия Кнорозова 2013 -они авторские. Тогда-назови тематику, и я тебя "пошлю", куда надо,Лиль! :Ok: 




> По интернету эта песни почти год идет триумфальным маршем, а поскольку я собираюсь прописаться здесь, то начать свои вложения я решила именно с неё....со своей "Люблюки"...
> "ЛЮБЛЮКА"
> слова и музыка Лилии Кнорозовой
> плюсы в исполнении Юлии Оболенской, Саши Чопенко и Лауры Конголиди.
> Минусы - разные...
> Ну и текст, конечно.


Вижу, что всё уже получилось!!! :Aga:  Спасибо за "Люблюку!!!" :Ok: 
Прошу-тут,в Ин-ку баторе, тоже дай ссылочку!

----------


## Лилия Кнорозова

> Лиль, так в зависимости от того, КАКИЕ песенки, для чего они используются...в такой раздел и выставляются. Но песни(если они не авторские)-в большинстве своём тут не оседают, у ведущих. по крайней мере...Могут, конечно, задать вопрос, какую, мол, песню вы на юб. 35 лет мужчине водителю посоветовали бы использовать? И(ну, это я к примеру),и тогда те, у кого в компе есть, как они считают. некий "эксклюзив" на эту тему, дают ссылку...
> а так...трудно мне ответить на твой КОНКРЕТНО поставленный вопрос
> 
> Хотя... судя по Copyright © Лилия Кнорозова 2013 -они авторские. Тогда-назови тематику, и я тебя "пошлю", куда надо,Лиль!


Татьяна, я вот сюда выставила первое вложение, но не знаю, правильно или нет: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4571385 
Хотелось бы знать точно, куда мне с песнями...(это пока песни, поскольку у меня их море...для знакомства так сказать, а позже и сказки и прочая ерунда...)
 :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

> Татьяна, я вот сюда выставила первое вложение, но не знаю, правильно или нет


 :Tender: наши мысли сошлись!!(См. мой отредактированный пост выше)))))))))




> Хотелось бы знать точно, куда мне с песнями...(это пока песни, поскольку у меня их море...для знакомства так сказать, а позже и сказки и *прочая* ерунда...)


только вот такие вещи "ерундой" я не рекомендовала бы называть :Derisive: 
давай так:
-у нас есть Детский раздел, там ты уже побывала, туда-детские песенки, и лучше бы написать Юлии *Dju*/ она-модератор в детском разделе.
А вот у нас, у ведущих взрослых...думаю, тебе нужно будет самой открыть темку...
Пока тут, в Инкубаторе - с любым названием, чтобы мы ВКУС твоих песен почувствовали...я уже прогуглила, что вы с дочерью "делаете песню" от А до Я...
Бог вас нам послал, не иначе,Лиля!!!
А хочешь-я сама открою темку? Только жду твой вариант ее названия, ведь "как Вы лодку назовете.........."

----------


## Лилия Кнорозова

> наши мысли сошлись!!(См. мой отредактированный пост выше)))))))))
> 
> 
> только вот такие вещи "ерундой" я не рекомендовала бы называть
> давай так:
> -у нас есть Детский раздел, там ты уже побывала, туда-детские песенки, и лучше бы написать Юлии *Dju*/ она-модератор в детском разделе.
> А вот у нас, у ведущих взрослых...думаю, тебе нужно будет самой открыть темку...
> Пока тут, в Инкубаторе - с любым названием, чтобы мы ВКУС твоих песен почувствовали...я уже прогуглила, что вы с дочерью "делаете песню" от А до Я...
> Бог вас нам послал, не иначе,Лиля!!!
> А хочешь-я сама открою темку? Только жду твой вариант ее названия, ведь "как Вы лодку назовете.........."


 :064: 
Ну, конечно же не ерунда. Это для меня все мои работы  - ерунда, поскольку легко даются (пока мозги не высохли.....)
Тему - с удовольствием приму!
Ой, даже и не знаю как назвать....
Может быть.... "Моя провинциальна Россия"?
 :Vishenka 34: 
Татьяна, а где мне Юлю *Dju* найти?

----------


## Mazaykina

> я вот сюда выставила первое вложение, но не знаю, правильно или нет:


Лилечка, все правильно.
Ну а я в свою очередь послушала первую песню и уже ТОЧНО стала твоим слушателем и почитателем таланта.
А тем, в чье творчество влюбляюсь с первого такта, СРАЗУ открываю свои мастерские. Милости прошу, хозяюшка! Уголок творчества* Лилии Кнорозовой*

----------


## solodovka

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Ольга. Я совсем недавно занялась проведением праздников, но привлекало меня это уже давно. Раньше на работе проводила корпоративы на общественных началах. Потом решила попробовать делать то же самое за вознаграждение. К тому же сын стал работать диджеем. Все вроде бы срослось, но одно но...У меня, к сожалению. синдром отличницы- не могу ничего делать наполовину. А когда попала на форум- так совсем пала духом- здесь куда глаз не кинь- талантища. Ну как тут не развиться комплексам. Забросила все домашние дела- сижу допоздна читаю страницу за страницей. Не очень дружу с компом-надеюсь поможете разобраться? Как, например, найти кнопку " спасибо"?

----------


## Курица

> Как, например, найти кнопку " спасибо"?


никак.
Это я не грублю, просто после неприятных моментов СПАСИБОК у нас не стало
Почитать тут:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137251 



> А когда попала на форум- так совсем пала духом- здесь куда глаз не кинь- талантища. Ну как тут не развиться комплексам. Забросила все домашние дела- сижу допоздна читаю страницу за страницей.


и правильно-этот способ-лучший в борьбе с заниженной самооценкой.
Тут-университеты...учись-не хочу))))

----------


## МИЛА11

Добрый вечер!Меня зовут Людмила.Спешу попасть в ваши университеты!Уже многому научилась на этом замечательном форуме,хотя и прочитала ещё совсем мало тем.Просто завидую белой завистью вашей фантазии,талантам и опыту!Пока буду старательно учиться и очень надеюсь что и сама со временем смогу чем-то поделиться с вами.

----------


## Курица

> Меня зовут Людмила


здравствуй, людям милая девушка.



> Уже многому научилась на этом замечательном форуме,хотя и прочитала ещё совсем мало тем.


Здорово, что по истечение месяца после регистрации,Люда, ты уже решилась выйти на поверхность-не каждая решается, замечательно, что ты написала. что тебе у нас нравится.
 Давай, дорогая, продолжай общение, чтобы еще через месяц ты совершенно искренне могла сказать : " А как это я вообще без Ин-ку жила столько лет???! :Meeting:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> и очень надеюсь что и сама со временем смогу чем-то поделиться с вами.


О - наш человек!!!!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## МИЛА11

Курица,спасибо за тёплый приём!Может потому и решилась что атмосфера у вас на форуме особая,домашняя что ли,очень захотелось не просто читать,но и иметь возможность общаться.Было бы в сутках побольше часов я бы вообще от вас не уходила!

Руслан Шумилов,Вы прямо мои мысли читаете :Yes4:  очень очень хочу стать "своим человеком" на этом форуме! :Derisive: Мне бы ещё только разобраться с технической стороной,как отвечать,как фото выставлять...я же ж в этом даже не чайник,а цельный самовар :Blush2:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> я же ж в этом даже не чайник,а цельный самовар


Классно сказано)))))))) улыбнуло))))
Тогда я был полевой кухней с чаем)))))))))
Если потерпишь минутку скину несколько ссылок, и подскажу что да как.
С тебя ряд вопросов, на которые прямо сейчас желаешь получить ответы)))))))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

Минутку.....................

----------


## МИЛА11

Буду терпеть сколько скажете,мастер!!!Как просто ответить разобралась,слава моему не совсем пустому самовару!А вот как с цитатой ответить?Как фото вставлять в сообщение?Попробовала не получилось.Остальному обязуюсь научится самостоятельно,благодаря вашим волшебным ссылочкам,о мудрейший!)))))))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> вот как с цитатой ответить?


Выделяешь мышкой нужную часть тебе текста (как в ворде) и отпускай мышку - потом через мгновение увидишь маленькое окошечко "Цитировать" - нажимай это окошко - и тут же этот текст (по краям его всякие закорючки - их не трогай) будет в твоём сообщении, да же, если ты его и не начинала писать.
На фото чуть погоди........

----------


## МИЛА11

> На фото чуть погоди...


Ура-а-а!!!Спасибо!!!Получилось!!!Жду...жду...

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Как фото вставлять в сообщение?


Вот ссылка на радикал:
http://*********ru/
Поясню что с этим делать:
Открываешь эту ссылку, увидишь страницу - и первое верхнее белое окошко (с права будет написано "Обзор")
нажимай "Обзор" - и выскочит окно с данными твоего компа, в этом окне ищи то фото, которое планируешь нам продемонстрировать.
Нажимай на фото - окно исчезнет а на странице слева от "Обзор" пояятся всякие буквы - это ознаяает, что фото "увидели".
Ниже увидишь значок "Отправить" - нажимай.
Через некоторое время появиться другая страница с уже загруженным фото с лева и справа таблицы разных ссылок на это фото.
Так как я люблю большие фотографии, то и тебе рекомендую скопировать третью ссылку (сверху по номеру).
Как скопировала заходи сюда и взгляни на то сообщение, которое ты пишешь - куча всяких значков и с права на лева, найди цветной квадратик - нажимай его.
Появиться маленькое окошко с небольшим "полем", куда и вставляй эту ссылку
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4046222.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
жми* ok.*
И в твоём сообщении появиться эта ссылка с *[/IMG]* по бокам - пока их не трогай.
И отправляй нам сообщение - репетировать можешь тут)))))))))
А вот и моя фотка))))))

----------


## МИЛА11

> А вот и моя фотка))))))


 Очень обаятельный мужчина)))
[IMG]http://*********ru/4055427.jpg[/IMG] Это один из любимых мной моментов на свадьбе "море нежности"

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Очень обаятельный мужчина)))


Спасибо, я ещё и крестиком вышивать могу  :Blush2: 





> Это один из любимых мной моментов на свадьбе "море нежности"


Невеста симпатична))))))
Ну вот - фото ты можешь выставлять - ссылку радикала себе добавь в закладки и сохрани где нибудь в ворде (у меня спец документ такой - все нужные и полезные ссылки живут там).
Молодец - всё получилось. :Yahoo: 
Вот тебе ссылка на все ответы технического характера:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028
Но и не стесняйся спрашивать))))))))

----------


## МИЛА11

Спасибо,мой гуру!!!Моей благодарности нет предела!!!Невеста на самом деле обаятельная.Фото с последней моей свадьбы.Жаль только что для меня это мероприятие оказалось просто кошмаром.Ну,не может же всё в нашей работе проходить гладко и как мы хотим!Главное что молодые и гости были довольны,а я получила пусть и отрицательный,но всё же опыт.И раз уж я научилась выставлять фото покажу ещё ребят с помощью которых собираю денюжку на малыша
[IMG]http://*********ru/4020610.jpg[/IMG]
и просто себя на открытии городской ёлки
[IMG]http://*********ru/4038021.jpg[/IMG]
Это называется дорвалась до волшебной кнопочки-фотовставлялочки)))))))))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> покажу ещё ребят с помощью которых собираю денюжку на малыша


Ну просто красавцы  :Taunt:   :Ok: 





> Это называется дорвалась до волшебной кнопочки-фотовставлялочки)))))))))


Вот и выставляй себе в удовольствие, нам на радость фотографии.
К стати - по фотографиям полнее представление получаешь о собеседнике!





> и просто себя на открытии городской ёлки


Сколько раз "морозил" на морозе - мы с тобой братья-сёстры по цеху)))))))





> Жаль только что для меня это мероприятие оказалось просто кошмаром.


Если не секрет - а что такого было то :Blink:

----------


## МИЛА11

> Спасибо, я ещё и крестиком вышивать могу


Значит жду технологию этого процесса!!! :Derisive: С таким учителем глядишь и я крестиком завышиваю :Yes4: 




> Если не секрет - а что такого было то


Не секрет конечно!Когда знакомилась с родителями и молодыми казалось всё будет замечательно.Все очень милые люди,жених смешливый такой.Вот он мне в самом начале свадьбы на мою просьбу сказать что любит жену как начал смеяться,там я вывернулась что у него это нервное,мол женщины более устойчивее к стрессам,вообщем невеста всё за него сказала.Дальше конкурс для молодых "просвистим нашу историю любви"он извините,ржёт снова.Всей свадьбой помогаем ему собраться и дунуть в дудку,у невесты уже глаза на мокром месте,но улыбается держится девочка.Думаю ладно,не буду их больше трогать.Перехожу к блоку свидетелей,там та же история свидетель или истерически хихикает или "а чё я!я ничего не умею!"Там с горем по полам выехали на свидетельнице.В это время полупьяная молодёжь рвётся курить.Пытаюсь делать подводку к морю,просыпается мой самый главный кошмар на этой свадьбе ВАЛЕРА.Говорю я-орёт он,я молчу и он молчит...

В общем с помощью родителей его чуть успокоили ко второму столу,но он всем отомстил.Украли невесту и вместо стакана минералки,как было задумано,налил свидетелю стакан водки,больше свидетеля никто не видел))).Я его потом во все конкурсы,во все переодевалки таскала чтобы обезвредить.Но желание выделиться у человека было безграничным.Всё закончилось тем что при очередной попытке поднять меня на руки он просто уронил меня головой вниз.Это было настоящим кошмаром!!!




> Сколько раз "морозил" на морозе - мы с тобой братья-сёстры по цеху)))))))


Да,в этом году нам особенно повезло мороз 25 по цельсию,думали и не придёт никто,но как ни странно и людей было много и мы как мамонты не вымерзли)))))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Это было настоящим кошмаром!!!


Обалдеть  :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink: 
да уж................ это не кошмар - а реалити ужас.........

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Да,в этом году нам особенно повезло мороз 25 по цельсию,думали и не придёт никто,но как ни странно и людей было много и мы как мамонты не вымерзли)))))


И у нас такая же картина была - мороз выше 20-ти градусов, я в костюме Деда Мороза "морозю", и народу (детей со школ в добровольно-принудительном порядке привели) много.
Так хоть борода согревала))))))))

----------


## МИЛА11

Я из за этого реалити так в себе разочаровалась что хотела от следующего заказа отказаться.Но потом взяла свои нервы в руки,нельзя же из за какого-то Валеры бросать то что любишь))))Ведь как бы ни было делать праздник-это самое благодарная работа из всех работ!!!!

----------


## МИЛА11

У нас люди сами идут,городок маленький,уличных мероприятий мало.Так что любое действие на площади-праздник.Сейчас ДК на ремонте,кочуем по чужим залам с мероприятиями,не разгуляешься.Вот народ и отрывался не смотря на мороз!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Ведь как бы ни было делать праздник-это самое благодарная работа из всех работ!!!!


Верно!

Первого февраля вёл выпускной (есть университеты, где по пять с половиной лет учатся).
Всё было хорошо, но один педагог где то в середине праздника подходит и говорит - *мы учителями редко встречаемся в не формальной обстановке, НИ ЧЕГО ПАРУ ЧАСОВ НЕ ДЕЛАЙ, ХОТИМ ДРУГ С ДРУГОМ ПОГОВОРИТЬ.*
От такого заявления, я едва не опешил.
Попытки объяснить ему, что это у вас 38 выпуск а у студентов единственный, и что они будут скучать пару часов, пока вы не наговоритесь, хотя кто вам мешает общаться в течении всего года? И что студенты заплатили большие деньги, что бы снять зал, кухню, нанять ведущего, музыканта............... всё мимо ушей.
Естественно я продолжал работать (по учителям было видно, что им нравится, хотя их не беспокоил, и они сидели вдали от стола студентов) не тревожил педагогов.
В итоге - он в присутствии всех психанул, сказал, что я (он) не виноват что вечер плохой - так как наняли этого ведущего и демонстративно убрался восвояси.
Наступила такая немая пауза (ревизор приехал - отдыхает).
Девочка (которая всё всё организовывала в слёзы), студенты повесили нос и стали напиваться, а педагоги разошлись по домам - вечер закончился.
Все мои попытки хоть как то "сгладить" были тщетны............
Вот из-за такого напившегося придурка (не постесняюсь такого слова) получился кошмар............

----------


## МИЛА11

А вот кому все артисты завидовали в тот вечер,так это аниматору в шкуре медведя)))
[IMG]http://*********ru/4060573.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> А вот кому все артисты завидовали в тот вечер,так это аниматору в шкуре медведя)))


Нууу да)))))) только шея наверно устала такую голову держать))))))))

----------


## МИЛА11

> Вот из-за такого напившегося придурка (не постесняюсь такого слова) получился кошмар....


Да,уж!!!!!Такие люди сами отдыхать не умеют и другим не дают!Радует только то что таких всё-таки мало!Основная масса людей всё-таки предпочитают отдыхать цивилизованно,а не так чтобы до "мордой в салат".Я вот недавно в разговаривала с работниками кафе,они сказали что спиртного на свадьбах стали пить намного меньше чем раньше.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Я вот недавно в разговаривала с работниками кафе,они сказали что спиртного на свадьбах стали пить намного меньше чем раньше.


Это спасибо надо сказать нам всем ведущим - когда идёт интересный процесс на празднике - не тянется рука бесконечно себе наливать.
Слава всем ведущим!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## МИЛА11

> Это спасибо надо сказать нам всем ведущим - когда идёт интересный процесс на празднике - не тянется рука бесконечно себе наливать.
> Слава всем ведущим!!!!!!!!!!!


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Victory:  :Victory:  :Victory:  :Grin:

----------


## Асечка28

Добрый день а может утро или вечер!!! Очень, очень рада что зарегилась у вас на сайте пока...плохо что понимаю...но думаю разберусь с вашей помощью!!! Ведущей работаю именно работаю недавно....до этого в основном вела праздники ради удовольствия, но в итоге решила совместить удовольствие с удовольствием!!! И сразу нелепый вопрос..уж простите...когда вела в своём кругу. конечно именна всех знала....а сейчас соответственно чужие компании, лиди..и мне очень сложно даёться запоминать имена людей в конкурсах...помогите...что делать?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> вела праздники ради удовольствия, но в итоге решила совместить удовольствие с удовольствием!!!


Не плохо сказано))))))





> мне очень сложно даёться запоминать имена людей в конкурсах...помогите...что делать?


Ну ты в этом вопросе не одинока))))))))
Я стараюсь всё таки помнить, но бывает, что вылетает имя с головы, могу обратиться иначе - молодой человек, красавица и т.п.
Иногда через юмор (своего рода прикольную подачу делаю) переспрашиваю имя, мол, не браните я один а вас несколько больше)))))
По ситуации.

Часто мне помогает запомнить имя ассоциации - к примеру - Наталья (у меня сестра есть), Иван - у меня кум и т.д.
Как правило и это помогает)))))))))

----------


## Курица

> Добрый день а может утро или вечер!!! Очень, очень рада что зарегилась у вас на сайте пока...плохо что понимаю...но думаю разберусь с вашей помощью!!!


Конечно, разберёшься, было бы желание! :Aga: 




> И сразу нелепый вопрос..уж простите...когда вела в своём кругу. конечно именна всех знала....а сейчас соответственно чужие компании, лиди..и мне очень сложно даёться запоминать имена людей в конкурсах...помогите...что делать?


существует много приёмов, чтобы развить это умение (мнемотехника-так по-умному называется наука запоминания), но Руслан предлагает один из наиболее простых и выручающих способов, я тоже им пользуюсь: при знакомстве с человеком тут же "нанизывай" его имя на конкретный персонаж, таебе хорошо знакомый.То есть говорят,например, что невесту зовут Людмила (ты тут же её "цепляешь" к Пушкинской Людмиле, которая с русланом. А жених-Александр-ты тут же вспоминаешь, что Александр Пушкин как раз и  написал "Руслана и Людмилу"... :Derisive: Ну, это я так, как филолог, запоминаю. А можно проще-как Руслан пишет ниже:



> Часто мне помогает запомнить имя ассоциации - к примеру - Наталья (у меня сестра есть), Иван - у меня кум и т.д.
> Как правило и это помогает)))))))))

----------


## flag

> Это спасибо надо сказать нам всем ведущим - когда идёт интересный процесс на празднике - не тянется рука бесконечно себе наливать.
> Слава всем ведущим!!!!!!!!!!!


Это, конечно, правда, но ведущие тоже разные бывают. Мы вот, например, приглашали ведущую, так она еще до праздника, пока гости собирались, уже сама начала пить вместе с прибывающими. Вот так-то.  :Nono:

----------


## Курица

> ведущие тоже разные бывают.


Несомненно!!!



> Мы вот, например, приглашали ведущую, так она еще до праздника, пока гости собирались, уже сама начала пить вместе с прибывающими


Вы просто сделали неправильный выбор!!!
...нужно более внимательно и тщательно  подходить к подбору человека, от которого зависит само праздничное действо. :Meeting: 
Англичане говорят:"Если вы не можете иметь то, что вам нравится, то пусть вам нравится то, что вы имеете!" :Derisive:

----------


## Асечка28

Спасибо что сразу откликнулись))))))) я этим конечно тоже пользуюсь...и сахарный мой..сладенький и т.д. , ну конечно виновников торжества сразу запоминаю)))))))))) а вот с ассоциациями надо попробывать))) :Yes4: 

а ещё подскажите как это вы так моё сообщение поделили на фразы..или расскажите ..где прочитать...вообщем научите :Smile3:

----------


## МИЛА11

> а ещё подскажите как это вы так моё сообщение поделили на фразы..или расскажите ..где прочитать...вообщем научите


Здравствуйте,Асечка!Это называется "цитата".Как отвечать с цитированием,мне,чайнику на стр.14 в этой теме,очень понятно объяснил Руслан Шумилов!За что ему огромное спасибо ещё раз!!!

----------


## Курица

> подскажите как это вы так моё сообщение поделили на фразы..или расскажите ..где прочитать...вообщем научите


темка есть такая А КАК? Часто задаваемые на форуме вопросы. Почитайте её. Только не с самого начала-а года так с 2012-а то у нас до этого был другой движок. и кое-что поменялось.
Вот ссылочка: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> например, приглашали ведущую, так она еще до праздника, пока гости собирались, уже сама начала пить вместе с прибывающими.


 :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt: 





> Англичане говорят:"Если вы не можете иметь то, что вам нравится, то пусть вам нравится то, что вы имеете!"


Как из нашей клисики фильмов - "так пусть наши желания совпадают с нашими возможностями" - или "пусть наши возможности совпадают с нашими желаниями" - этот вариант интересней))))))))))





> а вот с ассоциациями надо попробывать)))


Это работает))))))





> За что ему огромное спасибо ещё раз!!!


Всегда пожалуйста)))))))))





> темка есть такая А КАК?


Наиполейзнейшая ссылочка  :Yes4:

----------


## Aphina_pa

Добрый день всем! 

Если честно, я пришла на ваш форум с вопросом, поискала в темах, но безрезультатно.

Может быть сможете подсказать где искать или в каком разделе можно задать вопрос?

В общем ситуация следующая: у меня муж - клавишник, то есть играет сходу любые "подзвучки" (так это правильно называется?), 100% попадает в настроение и происходящую ситуацию.

И нам интересно узнать - насколько большая проблема, когда приглашенный ди-джей, который работает с ведущей-тамадой, не попадает по настроению в момент, включает не ту музыку.

Другими словами, работали ли вы с клавишником-ди-джеем (то есть все "подзвучки" вживую с клавиш, а уже на дискотеку ставится оговоренный плей-лист), в чем особенность такой работы, как это воспринимают гости, ну и так далее. 

То есть - что скажут ваши форумские профессионалы, которые провели уже не первую сотню праздников, на такие "живые клавиши"?

Буду очень признательна за совет,
и большое спасибо за то, что уделили время на чтение моего сообщения!

----------


## Курица

> Добрый день всем!


и вам-доброго дня!



> Если честно, я пришла на ваш форум с вопросом, поискала в темах, но безрезультатно.
> Может быть сможете подсказать где искать или в каком разделе можно задать вопрос?


Что-то вроде как подобная проблема и не поднималась нигде (на моей памяти) :Blush2: 
давайте так. Пока оставим здесь и скопирую в Доску объявлений, а там посмотрим, посоветуемся, может быть, для обсуждения и темку откроем, ок? :Derisive:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> работали ли вы с клавишником-ди-джеем (то есть все "подзвучки" вживую с клавиш, а уже на дискотеку ставится оговоренный плей-лист), в чем особенность такой работы, как это воспринимают гости, ну и так далее.


Работал (да же на дискотеках играл певицам).
Живые клавиши - это фишка *хорошая*, мой диджей с плей листа ставит все заставки вставки и т.д. (и довольно успешно).
С клавишами это интересней, так как гости видят, что человек реагирует на происходящее и музыкально вклинивается в "сюжет".
Это супер и живо.





> насколько большая проблема, когда приглашенный ди-джей, который работает с ведущей-тамадой, не попадает по настроению в момент, включает не ту музыку.


Это проблема *ОГРОМНЕЙШАЯ*, так как зачастую (особенно это касается рестораторских местных певцов-музыкантов) поднимаешь накал настроений, даёшь диджею (певцу) разгорячённую публику, а он сажает темпоритм начисто......
И получается, что пока у тебя микрофон - свадьба бурлит, как только передаёшь "правление" местным музыкантам - полный провал - кто курить кто пить и т.д.
Хотя отмечу - есть исключения свои.
Я как правило, если и работаю с посторонними музыкантами (диджеями), всё равно беру с собой своего даджея (клавиши - было бы супер).
Но есть некоторые пункты:
Договориться заранее, что бы была возможность подключить клавиши (ноутбук) к их микшеру, возможность дополнительного питания (электро сеть) и не менее ГЛАВНОЕ, как можно расположиться  - где поставить стойку с клавишами (с ноутбуком).
В итоге - если все условия есть - то местные муз работники диктуют танц пол, а вы с клавишником (своим диджеем) отвечаете за застолье и его музыкальное оформление.
Надеюсь - понятно изложил
Будут вопросы - задавай , не стесняйся.

----------


## KATASTROFA

Здравствуйте,я новичок,зовут Анита,и пока я сердита,не получается писать сообщения нормально,почему я не могу оставлять свои сообщения,может что то не так делаю???

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> почему я не могу оставлять свои сообщения,может что то не так делаю???


Здравствуй Анита, рады видеть.
Это сообщение то у тебя получилось же, правда ты процитировала целый пост нашей Татьяны-Курочки))))))
Сообщения пишутся просто - в низу страницы с лева нажимаешь *+Ответить в теме*, появляется поле в котором пишешь что надумала написать.
И перед тем как отправить, смотришь внизу своего сообщения *с права* *Отправить сообщение* и нажимаешь на эту "кнопку".
Твоё сообщение появиться через несколько секунд.

----------


## мадам-шоу Юлия

Здравствуйте,мамочка-курочка!хочется к вам-под крылошко!!!!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> хочется к вам-под крылошко!!!!


милости просим))))))))))
Рассказывай о себе - кто ты, от куда, чем занимаешься (мы друг друга немного знаем, твой черёд рассказать о себе)))))))))

----------


## Елена Крымская

Всем здравствуйте! Я из солнечного Крыма, из г. Симферополя!
Чуть больше года открыла свою студия праздника, а с весны прошлого года начала пробовать свои силы в проведении праздничных мероприятий. 
В принципе, мало-мальский опыт а уж тем более потенциал был (есть). Работая еще в школе (2002 г.), писала сценарии к мероприятиям, проводила их... Правда на какое-то время  ушла от этой деятельности и по стечению обстоятельств таки вернулась в праздничную среду)))) Потихонечку все получается, здесь на форуме пока в основном - читатель, изучаю информацию... Вроде бы и написать/поделиться яркими моментами в проведении мероприятия еще и не чем... Но со временем, думаю, найдется чем похвастаться)))))))))))))))

----------


## Татьяна Сидлецкая

Доброе время суток самым талантливым и весёлым!!! 
Примите под своё крылышко ))). На форуме я новичок, но очень надеюсь что своим пребыванием здесь я так же стану Вам полезной, а общение будет интересное )))

----------


## PAN

*Елена Крымская*, 
*Татьяна Сидлецкая*, 

С прибытием... :flower:

----------


## Татьяна Сидлецкая

спасибо )))))))))

----------


## Перлина Анна

Здраствуйте колеги!!!кто-то меня  сдесь и сейчас надеюсь слышит???))))))налеюсь на дружбу -ау!!!!Ну где же вы?) :Tender:

----------


## Славина

> Здраствуйте колеги!!!кто-то меня сдесь и сейчас надеюсь слышит???))))))налеюсь на дружбу -ау!!!!Ну где же вы?)


Я здесь уже!  :Grin: 

Наша Курочка, которая отвечает за этот инкубатор для новичков, приболела. Она очень хороший, добрый и мудрый человечек))) Мы все её просто обожаем )))

Ну а пока её нет, я присмотрю за тобой))) Располагайся, обживайся, походи по интересующим тебя темам))) Мы всем очень рады!!!

----------


## Перлина Анна

спасибки,я уже походила немножко и даже многое нашла интересного-....нашла новую-"семью"-ВАС))))))) :Tender:

----------


## Славина

> и даже многое нашла интересного-....нашла новую-"семью"-ВАС))))


И это самое главное!!! :))) Ты - молодечик!!! Смотри - не потеряйся)))

----------


## PAN

*Перлина Анна*, Аня, с прибытием... :flower: 

Если *Славина* с присмотром не справится - кричи в мою сторону..)))

----------


## Славина

> Перлина Анна, Аня, с прибытием.



Анечка, наш культорганизатор из санатория и вместе с нами принимала участие в выставе, которую вы скоро увидите сами  :Yahoo:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Но со временем, думаю, найдется чем похвастаться)))))))))))))))


Конечно))))))))))





> очень надеюсь что своим пребыванием здесь я так же стану Вам полезной, а общение будет интересное )))


Так оно и должно быть  :Yes4: 




> надеюсь на дружбу -ау!!!!Ну где же вы?)


Мы кто где)))) На дружбу можешь не только наедятся, но и рассчитывать на неё.





> ...нашла новую-"семью"-ВАС)))))))


Вливайся, к нам в общую семью, и как говорит Ириночка - "Не потеряйся")))))))





> Если Славина с присмотром не справится - кричи в мою сторону..)))


 :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4:

----------


## Татьяна Сидлецкая

Читаю и душа радуется! как же здесь все по доброму принимают друг друга! очень редко встретишь такую душевную обстановку! вот только бы времени по больше, что бы здесь со всеми познакомиться. Мои свободные минутки наступают после 11 ночи, когда и муж и ребёнок укладываются спать!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> очень редко встретишь такую душевную обстановку!


За эту обстановку стоит благодарить модераторов, создателей этого форума.
Благодаря им уютная атмосфера.





> Мои свободные минутки наступают после 11 ночи, когда и муж и ребёнок укладываются спать!


В этом ты не одинока  :Grin: 
Многие пользователи общаются здесь примерно в это время.
А так как на форуме присутствуют пользователи с разных уголков нашей планеты (разные часовые пояса), то общение происходит практически круглосуточно))).
По этому - заходи сюда (уже в свою новую, необъятную семью) при любой возможности, хоть на минутку))))))

----------


## Irina Vacilevna

Привет всем! Мне здесь нравится, но жаль что ничего посмотреть нельзя . Я имею ввиду разработки,презентации, технологические карты.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Я имею ввиду разработки,презентации, технологические карты.


Всему своё время)))))))))))

Скажем, когда я попал на этот форум, ни чего не понял - где я, кто здесь, словно Алиса в стране чудес)))))
И да же не знал, что на этом форуме не ко всем темам открыт доступ новичкам (вновь "прибывшим"), не знал, что после регистрации необходим, своего рода "инкубационный" период - 30 дней, и не знал, что опять таки для доступа ко многим темам необходимо написать более 30-ти информативных постов (сообщений).
Просто волей судьбы занесло сюда, где то что то писал, читал, заходил изредка и так длилось практически полтора года.
Активным пользователем стал почти полтора года назад, (как бы "прозрел"  :Taunt: ), к тому времени у меня уже было более 300 сообщений, и много месяцев после регистрации. И были открыты практически все двери почти ко всем темам.
Можно сказать - у меня получился свой "инкубационный" период))))))))))))))
Не поверите, и по сей день (а на форуме зарегистрирован я почти три года) не бывал во многих темах и разделах, значительно большую часть да же не видел, и даже не знаю и не догадываюсь, что на нашем форуме есть  :Grin: 
Смею предположить, что если бы я постучался бы в какую нибудь закрытую дверь от большинства пользователей, наверняка мне бы её открыли, но что бы заработать такую репутацию, я шёл три года))))) Хотя многие достигали такого результата и за месяц.
Всё в ваших руках (и пальчиках, которые неутомимо постукивают по клавиатуре).
И с твоего, Ириночка, разрешения я повторюсь - всему своё время)))))))

Пиши, спрашивай, при удобной возможности не упустим момент ответить, помочь.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

Вижу, что новичков с каждым днём прибавляется, но "проявлять" своё присутствие побаиваются  :Smile3: 

Дорогие новички, вы уже полноценные участники нашей необъятной семьи, и именно *вас нам и не хватало*!  :Yes4: 
Ни кого не бойтесь, если вы прочтёте и будете придерживаться правил, которые написаны для всех нас в этой теме:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672
то ни кто вас не обидит, ни старожилы форума, ни "новенькие",
ни кто над вами смеяться не будет - мы одна семья. На страже домашнего очага у нас потрясающие корифеи-модераторы.
По этому, *смелее* "показывайтесь", *пишите, отвечайте*, то есть *общайтесь*.
Мы уже авансом вас уважаем, любим и лелеем, как правило этот "аванс" многие оправдывают, сами того не подозревая.
Начинать *общение* можно прямо в этой теме.
Всегда спрашивайте, если что то вам не понятно (не стесняйтесь), задавайте вопросы, ответы на которые вы бы хотели бы получить, по возможности отвечайте сами.
И вы увидите, что более домашнего, комфортного форума, чем наша семья - не найдёте.
Вам будет тут уютно, вы найдёте со временем темы и разделы на ваш вкус и профиль.
Вы приобретёте много хороших, настоящих друзей.
И наверняка потом в будущем будете встречаться и собираться очно на тех или иных мероприятиях.
А для этого, вам нужно без стеснений (и боязни быть не пОнятыми другими пользователями) выходить из тени, и жить как полноценный гражданин огромнейшей семьи, то есть, общаться, общаться и ещё раз общаться.
Если боитесь сделать какие нибудь ошибки, то откровенно вам скажу следующее:
Не ошибается только тот - кто ни чего не делает)))))))))))
И так - желаю вам удачи и храбрости - начинайте жить полноценно - пишите))))))))))))))))

----------


## IngaKruza

> Всем привет из древнего Суздаля! Случайно забрела на ваш сайт и решила здесь поселиться! Курятник уютный, хозяева заботливые, даже вон - инкубатор есть! Значит будет возможность для того, чтобы как следует опериться, а там, глядишь, и крылья вырастут! Тем более, что и по гороскопу я курица, и по жизни - наседка.
> Занимаюсь проведением мероприятий больше 6 лет. (Это если не считать, что с детства всё время что-то организовываю и провожу). Так, что могу и поделиться опытом, если кому надо будет. Но и реально понимаю, что до маститых ведущих мне, как до звезды, ну, может, чуть ближе! Поэтому ещё раз - спасибо за этот сайт и за приют, да ласку! Обещаю, что буду хорошей и покладистой ученицей!


Здравствуйте, а мне ваш курятник очень хочетса назвать Гнездышком Птиц счастья!! Я так рада что вас обнаружила, Какие же вы сдесь все молодцы. Вы не просто дарите людям праздник, вы еще и стараетесь сделать его лучше.Огромное спасибо. Как же тут быть геологом, тут почти на каздое сообшение хочется ответить и поблагодарить

----------


## Т@ня

Всем привет, зарегистрирована давно, но вот как то потерялась, извеняюсь))) :Smile3:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*IngaKruza*, осваивайся! Тут столько всего- ого-го!
А ты, тезка, не теряйся ))))   :Yes4:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> тут почти на каждое сообщение хочется ответить и поблагодарить


Так тебе в этом ни кто не мешает)))))))))))))
Пиши.




> зарегистрирована давно, но вот как то потерялась, извеняюсь)))


Скажем - ты не первая, кто теряется (и я так же заблудился когда то  :Yes4: , полтора года то был, то не был  :Grin: ), за то ты сделала важный положительно-хороший шаг: написала первое сообщение, чему не только я, но и многие жители нашего форума очень рады!
Пиши, не пропадай, и как говорить твоя тёзка - Не теряйся!

----------


## Курица

> курятник


 :Taunt: Ин-Ку - б а т о р ,Инн! :Blush2: 
 Ру, спасибо, брат, что всех тут привечаешь и принимаешь, выдавая каждому новичку "кредит доверия". 
И...Некоторые из залётных птенцов потом и правда, вливаются в нашу стаю!



> Вижу, что новичков с каждым днём прибавляется, но "проявлять" своё присутствие побаиваются 
> 
> Дорогие новички, вы уже полноценные участники нашей необъятной семьи, и именно вас нам и не хватало! 
> Ни кого не бойтесь, если вы прочтёте и будете придерживаться правил, которые написаны для всех нас в этой теме:
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672
> то ни кто вас не обидит, ни старожилы форума, ни "новенькие",
> ни кто над вами смеяться не будет - мы одна семья. На страже домашнего очага у нас потрясающие корифеи-модераторы.
> По этому, смелее "показывайтесь", пишите, отвечайте, то есть общайтесь.
> Мы уже авансом вас уважаем, любим и лелеем, как правило этот "аванс" многие оправдывают, сами того не подозревая.
> ...

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Цитата Сообщение от IngaKruza Посмотреть сообщение
> курятник
> Ин-Ку - б а т о р ,Инн!


 :Taunt: 

Даже не вериться - Татьяна с нами!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## YAROVA-NATA

Доброго времени суток, дорогие форумчане. Принимайте новичка!!!

----------


## Курица

> Доброго времени суток, дорогие форумчане. Принимайте новичка!!!


Наталья, считай, что принята!
 :Vishenka 04:  :Vishenka 13: 
И дата хорошая-накануне мужского Дня!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> И дата хорошая-накануне мужского Дня!


 :Yes4:  :Grin:

----------


## Богдана Логоша

Здравствуйте! Принимайте в компанию! Неужели я с Вами)))))))?

----------


## Дамочка-на-каблучках

*Богдана*, привет!!! Заходи, осваивайся!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Принимайте в компанию!


Рады видеть, заметь, твоя землячка Евгения (Дамочка -на-каблучках) тебя первая поприветствовала!

----------


## Дамочка-на-каблучках

*Руслан Шумилов*, я Богдану на форум и пригласила))) И еще несколько ведущих)))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> я Богдану на форум и пригласила)))


Даже в этом не сомневался))))))))))))

----------


## Курица

*Богдана Логоша*, 



> Неужели я с Вами)))))))?


с нами, с нами! Больше скажу: только тебя нам и не хватало!!! :Grin:

----------


## irihka911

Всем привет!принимайте и меня в свои ряды!Первое сообщение страшно до жути. :Tu:

----------


## Славина

> Первое сообщение страшно до жути


С чего это?  :Blink: 

Вроде мы тут не с дубинками встречаем, а ласковыми и приветливыми словами, под белы ручки подхватываем и направляем куда нужно!

Мы совсем не страшные, мы добрые, справедливые и красивые  :Grin: 

Так что не баись нас, Иринка! Проходи и будь, как дома  :Yes4:

----------


## Курица

> принимайте и меня в свои ряды


Принята! 
Товарищи, теперь нам не страшно-с нами 911!!! :Ok: 
Почти каждый знает, что это за номер! 
Служба спасения, о которой сегодня благодаря киносериалам и Голливуду знают почти все, начала работать 16 февраля 1968 года в городе Хейливилле (штат Алабама). 
По единому номеру она принимает все звонки о ЧП, будь то теракт или свалившаяся в вентиляционный люк кошка. Затем Служба спасения сортирует звонки и переправляет сигналы в соответствующие ведомства.

Надеюсь, что и ты,Иринка, прописавшись у нас, будешь приходить на помощь по первому зову наших форумчан!

Признавайся-как, каким образом попала на наш Форум? Случайно? Или -как *Богдану Логоша*, тебя кто-то пригласил? :Derisive:

----------


## Ирина Василинец

ну вот теперь и меня можно наверное принять полностью, отвела я свое первое мероприятие, ЮБИЛЕЙ, только вот компания оказалась неподъемной, даже на танцы не выходили, мои конкурсы пролетели только так, думала хоть таким способом их поднять со стула, а вот с музычкой как-то не очень у меня вышло, но самое главное что клиенту понравилось

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> но самое главное что клиенту понравилось


Это уже радует)))))
Но главный критик - это ты.
Всегда, после любого мероприятия анализирую, что получилось (почему и как) а что не очень (и опять таки почему и как).
Только так, и только так можно в будущем избегать некоторых вещей, к примеру в будущем неподъёмность гостей тебя волновать не будет))))
Молодец - так держать.

----------


## Ирина Василинец

как раз неподъемность меня больше и напугало, может кто подскажет как избежать этого неприятного момента, чтоб небыло скучно таким гостям которые небодъемные,да и минус который я для себя сделала думаю 1 это музыка, 2 это конкурсов побольше и для таких гостей (но вот какие конкурсы есть для "сидячих" гостей

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*Ирина Василинец*, ох.............
Это очень объёмная тема, что двумя словами не скажешь.............
Постараюсь вкратце...............




> как раз неподъемность меня больше и напугало, может кто подскажет как избежать этого неприятного момента,





> (но вот какие конкурсы есть для "сидячих" гостей


Первым делом, давай не о конкурсах поговорим, а о самих гостях.
Наверняка ты минимум за час до начала приезжаешь в банкетный зал.
И к назначенному времени, потихоньку гости собираются - *наблюдай за ними*, по возможности общайся с ними - иди на контакт с ними.
Уже в этот момент можешь визуально понять, кто к тебе расположен, а кто в силу своего темперамента не склонен к "подвигам".
Далее.
Почувствуй всеобщий настрой гостей - их темперамент, открытость, "дружелюбность", что ли, на сколько активно или вяло ведут  себя по отношению к юбиляру, к друг другу - всеобщем* и в их ритме* (ну чуточку ярче) начинай свою работу (если что не понятно - в личке объясню).

Далее - конкурсы - игры.
Настаиваю (даже не рекомендую, а настаиваю  :Grin: ) иметь такой "репертуар игр с конкурсами" *разного направления:*
Активного характера (это когда непосредственно принимаешь активное участие в той или иной игре, где важно присутствие и участие гостя), и пассивного характера (где особого участия не требуется, к примеру угадай мелодию, там, что ещё........ чтение мыслей, загадки и т.д.)
И игры и конкурсы одиночного плана, там парного (несколько или один участник) и массового плана, где задействуешь практически всех.

Что это тебе даст?
Первым делом - за столом я использую пассивные игры, ими я разогреваю публику, и тем самым *располагаю их к себе и к друг другу*.
Именно во время первого застолья "обрабатываешь" гостей. - именно пассивные игры (которые сидя с места можно ответить итому подобное) позволяют *не напрягать публику*.
Вот, когда пришло время к танцам, после первого застолья - почти все гости уже тобою разогреты, расслаблены, "куплены тобою".
Вот тут можно сделать фишку, к примеру, приглашаешь юбиляра на танц пол под аплодисменты гостей, потом ,мол, бла-бла, кто желает нашему юбиляру бесконечного здоровья, счастья и добра (подводку сама придумаешь, или пиши в личку), *того прошу подойти и встать рядом с юбиляром.*
Все гости вышли у тебя на танц пол - вот они уже в твоих руках, а далее, мол, раз вы желаете всего этого ему (ей) то давайте своим настроением устроим всеобщий позитив самым зажигательным танцем - и пошла музыка))))))))

Это так - один из приёмов.

Ну в заключении.
Избегай фразы повелительного характера - идите сюда, похлопайте в ладоши и т.д., говори через "волшебные" слова и фразы:
А теперь, пожалуйста, сделайте это, , пожалуйста, если не трудно, поаплодируйте тому то и т.д.
И, тут ты сама догадалась, *музыкальный материал очень важный фактор, для успешного праздника!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Буду вопросы - пиши, поможем, чем сможем и когда сможем))))))))))))))

----------


## Irina Vacilevna

Руслан Шумилов  
 Авторитет Спасибо Вам! Я набралась терпения! И уже многое открылась. Работать легче стало. Зайдешь сюда и возьмешь что нужно. Особенно психологи радуют. Нам без них никуда! :Grin:

----------


## Olgaj

Доброе утро. Помогите найти тему и записаться к "Курочке" на -Кухня юбилея академия он-лайн. Если это возможно? Я не могу найти в поисковике... Спасибо.

----------


## Курица

> Помогите найти тему и записаться к "Курочке" на -Кухня юбилея академия он-лайн. Если это возможно? Я не могу найти в поисковике...


Вот тут -сама темка - Кухня Юбилея- http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136987 

А вот тут-пост 45- как записаться на вебинары  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136987&page=3

----------


## Olgaj

Спасибо огромное, иду по ссылкам.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Спасибо Вам!


Всегда пожалуйста))))))) - обращайтесь!

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Это проблема ОГРОМНЕЙШАЯ, так как зачастую (особенно это касается рестораторских местных певцов-музыкантов) поднимаешь накал настроений, даёшь диджею (певцу) разгорячённую публику, а он сажает темпоритм начисто......


а еще хлеще, когда на свадьбе для молодоженов играет "голуби над нашей зоною..." или что-то типа этого. ничего, что музыканты практически только такие песни и знают. а в 21.30 гости кричат верните диджея, который нам такую классную музыку включал. такие слова бальзамом на душу. но что с музыкантами делать? не скажешь же им, мы сами. я только в одном кафе в нашем городе знаю музыканта, который говорит, вы тут, пожалуйста, сами регулируйте, как только я понадоблюсь, я спою, что вы скажете. а, в основном, подходят и говорят, у нас своя программа, мы сейчас будем петь, а уж после нас вы. однажды просто заплатила им, чтобы ушли на часок на перерыв.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> однажды просто заплатила им, чтобы ушли на часок на перерыв.


Это круто))))))))))))
Ни чего нам лично с музыкантами делать не надо, но с заказчиками говорю, что бы они при разговоре с этими музыкантами уточнили и репертуар, и тактику общения "В команде" с ведущим.
Как правило срабатывает, когда надо им петь - приглашаю, но опять таки, стараюсь у их не отбирать хлеб, так как им отрабатывать заработок в любом случае нужно))))))))))))

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

извините, я не представилась. меня зовут Зоя. 30 лет проработала в школе, 20 из них замом по воспитательной работе. уже год как на пенсии. в прошлом году моя дочь предложила открыть студию праздника, что мы благополучно и сделали. до этого мы проводили праздники, но как-то одноразово. сегодня разделили с дочерью обязанности: она ведет свадьбы, детские дни рождения, корпоративы, оформляет тканями, цветами, шарами; а я провожу юбилеи и занимаюсь видеосъемкой и монтажом видеофильмов.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> она ведет свадьбы, детские дни рождения, корпоративы, оформляет тканями, цветами, шарами; а я провожу юбилеи и занимаюсь видеосъемкой и монтажом видеофильмов.


Шикарный семейный подряд  :Ok: 
Молодцы))))))))))

----------


## Лариса Антосюк

Здравствуйте , я новичок.Наконец-то попала на Ваш форум  .Так все интересно , как мне это все нравится , как я многого не знала. Поверьте , что у меня за спиной вырастают крылья , когда что-то новое для себя открываю   . Но еще очень во многом не получается разобраться .Но я очень буду стараться .Вот уже делаю первый шаг-пишу сообщение.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Так все интересно


Дальше будет ещё интересней))))))





> у меня за спиной вырастают крылья


Приятно это слышать))))))





> Но еще очень во многом не получается разобраться


А для этого есть мы - подскажем, только не стесняйся спрашивать :Yes4: 





> Вот уже делаю первый шаг-пишу сообщение.


Молодец  :flower: 
Для начала, можно разместить свою фотографию на аватарку.

----------


## Тата Мамаева

Доброй ночи всем не спящим....на форуме зарегистрировалась давно, но для подробного изучения всегда не хватало времени...Сегодня поняла что нужно всё делать по прядку  и правильно - а это значит сказать всем Здравствуйте...меня зовут Татьяна ровно половину своей жизни я провожу праздники. Лёгкая компьютерная безграмотность в наше время уже не украшает   и поэтому спасибо за все разъяснения в этой теме (я её с начала честно всю прочитала).Рада увидеть старых знакомых и всегда радуюсь новым людям в моей жизни.  сегодня целый день думала, а что же интересного я могу предложить людям??? Вроде всё на поверхности и все всё и так знают. Начала анализировать думаю, что чсмогу быть полезной.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> спасибо за все разъяснения в этой теме (я её с начала честно всю прочитала)


Это правильно))))))))





> сегодня целый день думала, а что же интересного я могу предложить людям??? Вроде всё на поверхности и все всё и так знают. Начала анализировать думаю, что чсмогу быть полезной.


И не сомневайся в этом)))))))))))

----------


## Ирина Василинец

спасибо, все обязательно учту, а про музычку сразу поняла что главная фишка в ней, но ведь старалась что-то повеселее, а оказывалось все не их репертуар

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> но ведь старалась что-то повеселее, а оказывалось все не их репертуар


Вот по этому работаю с своим музыкантом - он отвечает за музыкальный материал, и угадывает настроение гостей и их вкусы, иногда я ему подсказываю, а иногда делаем такую фишку:
Мол, можете заказывать (бесплатно) любую песню - путём заказов этих так же ориентируемся - что за вкусы, и то прежде чем что либо поставить, диджей в наушниках это прослушает - примерно пятую часть от просьб не ставим - мура мурой)))))))

----------


## Уль+яна

Здравствуйте, всем...меня зовут Ульяна.

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте, всем...меня зовут Ульяна.


_ Добър ден_, Ульяна!
Очень приятно, что вы к нам заглянули! 
осматривайтесь, читайте, пишите...если что-стучите в личку мне или Руслану.
Поможем! :Derisive:

----------


## Свой парень

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Дмитрий только пришел на ваш сайт, причем попал случайно. Очень много полезной информации, спасибо всем участником. В индустрии проведении праздников недавно, меньше года, и мне очень повезло что судьба занесла к вам. Надеюсь и в будущем смогу чем-то помочь, а пока что нет опыта )))

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Дмитрий


И тебе не хворать, Дим! :Yes4: 



> только пришел на ваш сайт, причем попал случайно


 :Nono: Э, нет, тут ты, парень, не прав-ничего случайного не бывает!!!



> В индустрии проведении праздников недавно, меньше года, и мне очень повезло что судьба занесла к вам


Вот и объяснение- Судьба даёт тебе шанс, пройдя нашу Школу и Университеты, стать ну очень большим Ведущим! :Ok: 




> Надеюсь и в будущем смогу чем-то помочь, а пока что нет опыта )))


напрасно так думаешь-если полгода уже в индустрии праздников-что-то ты уже видел, о чём-то своё мнение имеешь...
Сейчас Руслан придёт-возьмёт тебя под свою опеку. Только не исчезай, пожалуйста, пиши...пиши своё мнение о прочитанном. Потому что вход в закрома Форума откроется новичкам только после месяца на форуме и 30 результативных постов.

----------


## Я&нина

> зовут Дмитрий только пришел на ваш сайт





> Здравствуйте, всем...меня зовут Ульяна.





> Только не исчезай, пожалуйста, пиши...пиши своё мнение о прочитанном. Потому что вход в закрома Форума откроется новичкам только после месяца на форуме и 30 результативных постов.


Да-дада)))) и будет вам счастье!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Здравствуйте, всем...меня зовут Ульяна.


Привет жителям Болгарии  :flower: 





> если что-стучите в личку мне или Руслану.


 :Yes4: 





> причем попал случайно


Судьба, Дмитрий, судьба сюда направила))))))





> очень повезло что судьба занесла к вам


Вот именно - нам *всем* повезло, что мы под одной крышей  :Ok: 





> Сейчас Руслан придёт-возьмёт тебя под свою опеку.


Буду рад быть полезным  :Aga: 





> а пока что нет опыта )))


Вот по этому мы все здесь - у кого есть опыт - тот набирается у корифеев, и наоборот)))))))

----------


## людмила иванова

приветствую всех.кто поистинне является компасом для новичков и не только!приятно иметь дело с профессионалами.многому учиться и прислушиваться к мнениям различного характера!очень полезный форум!!!!!!!!!мне кажется,что я даже слышу ваши голоса!столько доброжелательности,искренности и заботливого отношения!всем успехов и взаимопонимания!здоровья и процветания на форуме!!!

----------


## Курица

> приветствую всех


Здравствуй,Людмила!



> очень полезный форум!!!!!!!!!


спасибо на добром слове!

----------


## Свой парень

> напрасно так думаешь-если полгода уже в индустрии праздников-что-то ты уже видел, о чём-то своё мнение имеешь...
> Сейчас Руслан придёт-возьмёт тебя под свою опеку. Только не исчезай, пожалуйста, пиши...пиши своё мнение о прочитанном. Потому что вход в закрома Форума откроется новичкам только после месяца на форуме и 30 результативных постов.


Все что на данный момент знаю я, уже давно известный, а некоторыми уже и благополучно забытый и неиспользуемый материал. Но непременно буду искать случай чтобы чем-то поделиться, а может и удивить

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> давно известный, а некоторыми уже и благополучно забытый и неиспользуемый материал.


Бывают случаи, когда и бородатый анекдот для кого то самый свежий)))))))

----------


## Aannaa

Добрый вечер, дорогие друзья! Как я поняла, тут все рады дружескому общению и за такое обращение ругаться на меня не станете!  Зовут меня Аня, я из Краснодарского края. Очень рада оказаться на IN-KU. Надеюсь, подружимся!... :Derisive:

----------


## Курица

> Добрый вечер, дорогие друзья! Как я поняла, тут все рады дружескому общению и за такое обращение ругаться на меня не станете!


а мы,Ань, вообще не ругаемся, да-да!!! :Girl Blum2: Не веришь-проверь! Поживи на Форуме столько, сколько я, например :Grin:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Надеюсь, подружимся!...


Анечка, уже подружились, у тебя есть возможность активизировать своё общение (к примеру с нами) - сегодня 15 марта, ты зарегистрирована 25 февраля.
У тебя есть 10 дней, что бы успеть нам написать целых 25 сообщений))))))
Как раз через десять дней у тебя истекает инкубационный период, и если у тебя будет больше 30-ти информативных сообщений, то у тебя будет вход, практически, во все двери нашего форума!
Пиши, Анечка, пиши. Где то по два с половиной сообщения в день))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## лоренчик

Здравствуйте,я новичок и прошу помощи выпускной на носу уже поступил заказ помогите кто может

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте,я новичок и прошу помощи


*лоренчик*, здравствуй. Помощь к тебе придёт, ты только в нужную темку со своим вопросом обратись. Выпускные у нас в Детском разделе обсуждаются!Вот тут http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=374 
Но чтобы туда войти, надо сначала со всеми познакомиться, это тут
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136096 
Этот раздел как раз для новичков, называется песочница. ТУДА тебя с твоим количеством сообщений пропустят. А дальше-как себя покажешь :Meeting: 



> выпускной* на носу*


а что, у вас в Курганской области выпускные разве в марте? :Blink:

----------


## тамада экономка

Доброго времени суток! Меня зовут Олеся! Я новичок. Провожу праздники для всех желающих...праздника. Хочется учиться, расти и реализовывать свои идеи...Очень надеюсь познакомиться и подружиться со всеми...Спасибо.

----------


## Курица

> Доброго времени суток! Меня зовут Олеся! Я новичок. Провожу праздники для всех желающих...праздника. Хочется учиться, расти и реализовывать свои идеи...Очень надеюсь познакомиться и подружиться со всеми...Спасибо.


Привет,Олеся!
*тамада экономка*, ты и впрямь "экономка"- почти за четыре месяца на форуме(я сужу по дате регистрации-начало апреля :Grin: ) ты написала всего 2(ДВА!) поста.
С такими темпами, я думаю, особой дружбы не получится, т.к. общение минимальное...А для того, чтобы учиться и расти, тебе нужно как минимум 30 результативных постов-тогда ты можешь читать ВСЕ темки, а не бегать по форуму и заходить только в ОТКРЫТЫЕ "двери" (но это-только в порядке совета))))

----------


## Тасья

> Доброго времени суток! Меня зовут Олеся! Я новичок. Провожу праздники для всех желающих...праздника. Хочется учиться, расти и реализовывать свои идеи...Очень надеюсь познакомиться и подружиться со всеми...Спасибо.


Говорят, что земля  круглая..... Знакомые все люди!...   Привет, Олеся!!!  Вливайся!!!!!!

----------


## Vrednulya

Здравствуйте, друзья! Очень рада наконец представиться вам, зовут меня Марина. Я живу и работаю  в городе Смоленске, не знаю, обитают ли на форуме еще мои земляки, пока не встречала. 
Немного о себе расскажу: 
Много лет я занималась озвучкой праздников в составе музыкального коллектива, тогда же давно и зарегистрировалась. Но так как организация и проведения праздников для меня тогда были далеки, получилось, что я оставила форум на долгое время. 
Сейчас я постепенно (не сразу) пришла к пониманию того, что мне хочется большего размаха - просто озвучка меня не вдохновляет, хочется трепета в жилах, адреналина  в крови, и это удовольствие доставляет мне именно проведение праздника :) 
НА какой-то свадьбе как-то написала мужу смс, что празднику не хватает темпоритма, зажигалки какой-то, на что он мне ответил - "А, хочешь, чтобы все зависело от тебя?" И вот тогда я впервые ответила что да, действительно хочу.
Поэтому очень рада общению, дорогие коллеги, очень рада стать в стройные ряды ведущих и под флагом (крылышком) Курочки спешить навстречу своему опыту и мастерству, обмену фишками и изюминками.

А еще у меня, я заметила, минус - маленькие посты не получаются)))

----------


## Анна Седых

Так значит я в инкубаторе..... и вспомнился случай из детства!! У нас дома стоял инкубатор, это было так интересно ждать когда же они вылупятся, эти маленькие и пушистенькие комочки,  и вот настал этот долгожданный момент и младший братишка заглядывая в малюсенькое окошечко кричит что есть мочи: "Цыпленка я здесььььь"""!!!! Так вот я еще не вылупилась, меня еще не выпустили  к несметным богатствам форума и к залежам изюма, но лююююди я здесь!!!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте, друзья! Очень рада наконец представиться вам, зовут меня Марина. Я живу и работаю  в городе Смоленске, не знаю, обитают ли на форуме еще мои земляки, пока не встречала.


Обитают, обитают,Марин! Возможно, вы даже на обной улице живете-и такое бывает! :Grin:  Вот, например, одна из землячек...Не встречала такую?
Выставляю ссылку на профиль Люды из Смоленска : http://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?u=295162 



> Много лет я занималась озвучкой праздников в составе музыкального коллектива, тогда же давно и зарегистрировалась. Но так как организация и проведения праздников для меня тогда были далеки, получилось, что я оставила форум на долгое время.


Бывает...хорошо что смогла вспомнить пароль :Derisive:  и войти "в одну и ту же воду" второй раз, но уже в новом качестве-Ведущей (за собой)!



> Поэтому очень рада общению, дорогие коллеги,


А мы-то как рады, Марин!!!Прочти название темки! Ведь только тебя нам и не хватало!!! :Aga: 



> А еще у меня, я заметила, минус - маленькие посты не получаются)))


на мой взгляд-это как раз не минус, а плюс(я сама такая :Girl Blum2: )
Итак, чтобы овладеть сокровищами Форума-ну, ты в курсе, да? Пишем 30 результативных постов...А времени на форуме у тебя проведено(по регистрации)-достаточно, чтобы все двери для тебя открылись. :Victory:

----------


## Курица

> значит я в инкубаторе.....


именно так, Анют, в нём! 
Не в "курятнике" :Grin: , как написала как -то одна из новичков... :Taunt: 



> я еще не вылупилась, меня еще не выпустили  к *несметным богатствам форума и к залежам изюма*, но лююююди я здесь!!!!!!


ты стоишь уже в шести шагах от 



> несметных богатств и залежей изюма


 :Ok:

----------


## galanata

Здравствуйте, ну, вот написала пару сообщений! Вроде со мной ничего страшного не случилось! :Smile3:  Чего боялась - не понятно?! Очень рада попасть под Ваше крылышко, надеюсь из меня вылупиться умная и полезная курочка!
 Очень долго не получалось заходить к вам - в наше цифровое время такие проблемы с интернетом!  Это как раньше с газом в домах- все дровами, дровами...! Иногда трудновато что-то отправить или просто полистать странички - приходится сидеть ночами. Но буду стараться заходить сюда почаще, что бы общаться с вами, дорогие форумчане!!!

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте, ну, вот написала пару сообщений! Вроде со мной ничего страшного не случилось! Чего боялась - не понятно?!


да уж,Галина, и правда-ЧЕГО боялась? :Grin: Но...помню по себе-осознание того, что общаться на форуме ПРОСТО-приходит не сразу. Всё думается:"Что обо мне могут подумать?"
Но когда-то я прочла афоризм, в котором говорилось примерно следующее:
 если бы вы знали, как мало о вас думают окружающие, вы бы были сильно удивлены!,
и для меня всё встало на свои места.
Поэтому-НЕ БОЙСЯ писать. Начинай общаться. Тут действительно много людей, о которых ты потом, прожив на форуме хотя бы полгода, сможешь сказать:"Они со мной одной крови!"(вот вспомнишь эти мои слова к началу осени,Галя!!!! :Aga:  :Ok: 
А пока-получай первое задание: аватар поставить и имя своё в автоподписи написать, чтобы людям в профиль твой не лазать, чтоб узнать его!

----------


## galanata

Немного расскажу о себе. Работаю на данный момент педагогом-организатором в Молодежном центре в небольшом городке Волгоградской области. Организаторские способности до сих пор не поняла, как у меня открылись. (говорят, что они у меня есть) До этого работала просто учителем, потом официанткой. Вести начала с подачи моего директора - очень замечательной женщины! Она вела у нас свадьбы, юбилеи, была очень востребована, но сейчас ушла на пенсию, и перестала работать. Но ее все равно просят иногда что-то провести, так она начала брать меня с собой в помощь, потом потихоньку давала провести блоки, а потом подкинула мне один юбилей и я согласилась только потому, что это был юбилей моего дальнего родственника. Вот в принципе, с этого все началось. Пошла молва по моим родственникам, что я веду торжества, стали иногда обращаться ( да и попутно надеясь, что поменьше возьму - так сказать по знакомству) Я, дунька, по знакомству и брала меньше положенного. Первый блин мой как ни странно, не был комом, комом был блин второй.  После этого сказала, что никогда больше не возьмусь ничего вести! Но не тут-то было! Надо сказать очень люблю сцену. Мне часто приходится вести разного рода праздники городские, районные конкурсы, детские мероприятия, дискотеки молодежные и для разных поколений. Все это мне очень нравится, но торжества - это совсем другое. Это намного труднее и отдаешь очень много эмоций и энергии. А еще я по совместительству, преподаю в школе в начальных классах ритмику.
  Мне  интересно, как остальные начинали, как стали востребованными? Достаточно было "сарафанного" радио или давали объявления?

----------


## Анна Седых

Думаю и что мне так не понравилось, неприятно зашевелилось в груди, а сейчас поняла, не нравится, что ты Татянушка здесь Курица, вот Татьяна Курочка- это да, и ведь все тебя только Курочкой называют:) может переименуешся Курочка так мило!!!

----------


## Курица

> Немного расскажу о себе. Работаю на данный момент педагогом-организатором в Молодежном центре в небольшом городке Волгоградской области.


как именно называется твой "небольшой городок"? У нас много девочек из Волгоградской области! :Aga: 



> работала просто учителем, потом официанткой. Вести начала с подачи моего директора - очень замечательной женщины! Она вела у нас свадьбы, юбилеи, была очень востребована, но сейчас ушла на пенсию, и перестала работать. Но ее все равно просят иногда что-то провести, так она начала брать меня с собой в помощь, потом потихоньку давала провести блоки, а потом подкинула мне один юбилей и я согласилась только потому, что это был юбилей моего дальнего родственника. Вот в принципе, с этого все началось.


Здорово, что ты оказалась в нужное время в нужном месте , да еще и рядом с хорошим "учителем" во всех смыслах. :Ok: 



> Мне  интересно, как остальные начинали, как стали востребованными? Достаточно было "сарафанного" радио или давали объявления?


а об этом предлагаю тебе поговорить в темке, которая называется "Республика Флудористан"(что такое флуд, ты, конечно, знаешь...так вот-ТАМ за него не наказывают, а, наоборот, поощряют. 
Так что бери свои вопросы, и айда в гости-во Флудористан!
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137533&page=44

----------


## galanata

Ой! Извиняюсь! :Blush2:  Я тут еще правда не разобралась с этими вставками - но, попробую...

простите! Поддерживаю! А я тогда перепишусь в индюшку! :Smile3: 

Я из Николаевска! А есть здесь на форуме николаевцы из Волгоградской области?

----------


## Курица

> Думаю и что мне так не понравилось, неприятно зашевелилось в груди, а сейчас поняла, не нравится, что ты Татянушка здесь Курица, вот Татьяна Курочка- это да, и ведь все тебя только Курочкой называют:) может переименуешся Курочка так мило!!!


 :Taunt: Анют, не ты первая, не ты последняя мне это советуешь, но...
ПЕРЕименовываться мне уже поздно(посмотри мою линеечку-сколько лет я тут, на этих страницах!).
Просто тогда я зарегилась так, как мне  подсказывал мой скудный :Taunt:  -на тот момент! :Girl Blum2: - ум:просто англ.слово "ник" я перевела буквально-как "прозвище", и честно вписала своё школьное-7 класса-прозвище Курица(от девичьей фамилии Куренкова :Taunt:  - так я на Одноклассниках зарегистирована, кстати).
А потом уже тут я стала с чьей-то лёгкой руки Курочкой. Этакий "домашний" вариант имени , ну, как, например, я мою Дану,дочку, зову Дашей...
То есть "по паспорту" я Курица, а по факту-Курочка...
Больше скажу-называйте хоть ГОРШКОМ- моё внутреннее Я, моя суЧность от этого не изменится. :Aga:

----------


## славянский

Здравствуйте все уважаемые дорогие. Самые талантливующие этого форума. Зарегался давненько, и забыл про Вас. Вспомнил все пароли и решил зайти. Примите меня уже к себе. Вячеслав из Сибири где сейчас навалило столько снега Ух, красота прям Зима, а не весна.... Вообщем... не ругайте сильно примите. хочется мне у вас пожить))))))))))))))))))))))) Спасибо)

Я не николаевец, но фамилия Николаев))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Анна Седых

Заходи Вячеслав!!!Здесь хорошо!!Курочка тебя под свое крыло быстро возьмет, и вырастет из тебя отличный  п...п...п...профессионал!!!!!! И вкусненького много!! Только ты как воспитанный гость с собой тоже что-нибудь приноси!!Вместе угощаться будем!!!!!

----------


## Dju

> лоренчик, здравствуй. Помощь к тебе придёт, ты только в нужную темку со своим вопросом обратись. Выпускные у нас в Детском разделе обсуждаются!


Лоренчик так до Песочницы и не дошла  :No2:  А мы там уже совочек приготовили!

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Здравствуйте все уважаемые дорогие.


Ну привет Славянский (а почему Славянский?)  Очень рада что и Сибирь присоединяется все больше к форуму!

----------


## Курица

> Ну привет Славянский (а почему Славянский?)


Патамушта он СЛАВА,вот и "славян"-ский :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> Лоренчик так до Песочницы и не дошла


*Dju*, Юль,видит Бог,я ей  все явки и пароли сдала... :Meeting: Видно, поккка в пути, ведь выпускной не так скоро всё-таки :Derisive:

----------


## славянский

> Заходи Вячеслав!!!Здесь хорошо!!Курочка тебя под свое крыло быстро возьмет, и вырастет из тебя отличный  п...п...п...профессионал!!!!!! И вкусненького много!! Только ты как воспитанный гость с собой тоже что-нибудь приноси!!Вместе угощаться будем!!!!!


Спасибо Аня, особенно)))))))))) за п......п..........п......... отличного профессионала)))))))))) постараюсь угощать КУРОЧКУ самым наивкуснейшим лакомством))))

----------


## славянский

> Ну привет Славянский (а почему Славянский?)  Очень рада что и Сибирь присоединяется все больше к форуму!


здравствуйте Наталья ну вообще прям землячка сибирячка))))) вы практически рядом)  почему славянский, да как то вот приелось мне это, друзья зовут так......

----------


## славянский

> Патамушта он СЛАВА,вот и "славян"-ский


Ну вот единственная и неповторимая, которая все карты открыла про меня)))))))))))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

Всем привет!
Наконец таки закончилась масленичная неделя  :Yahoo: 
Теперь есть немного времени быть с вами.
Вижу, новичков прибавляется - это здорово!
Молодцы, что пишете, что фото на аватарку выставили - молодцы.
Теперь не теряться - общаться и общаться!

----------


## Мурашко Иван

Привет, компания! :-)

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Привет, компания! :-)


Привет земляк (ну почти земляк  :Blush2: ) - вливайся в нашу компанию!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> Привет земляк (ну почти земляк ) - вливайся в нашу компанию!!!!!!!!!


Уже вливаюсь!  :br:  :br:

----------


## Ганина Галина

> Уже вливаюсь!


Кому чего! А мужикам лишь бы бокалы сдвинуть! Привет, мил человек! Вливайся по полной!!!

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> Кому чего! А мужикам лишь бы бокалы сдвинуть! Привет, мил человек! Вливайся по полной!!!


Ну дык таки же да! Никто же не говорил, что будет легко :-)

----------


## Ганина Галина

> Ну дык таки же да! Никто же не говорил, что будет легко :-)


Давай работай, посты копи и дуй в темку http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137622! Там таких кадров только и не хватает!

----------


## Анжелика.

Всем ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ! Меня зовут Анжела. На форуме новичок, ну это и так понятно по дате регистрации... Собственно и как ведущая пожалуй ну совсем зелёная... Проводила правда юбилеи и свадьбы, заказчики были довольны и жила-бы я спокойно, если-бы не нашла случайно ваш форум... кхм... я поняла, что вообще нифига не умею  :Blush2:  Читаю и читаю  странички форума и ... потерялася совсем!  :Grin:   Вот откуда у людей столько творческих идей и фантазии... завидую просто( белой завистью конечно) .  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Курица

> Всем ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ! Меня зовут Анжела.


*tere tulemast*, Анжела! *Кus sa elad? Ma olen sinu lähim naaber!* :Derisive: 





> На форуме новичок, ну это и так понятно по дате регистрации...


Вот только тебя нам и не хватало, правда!!! Вливайся. И знай-всегда рада помочь!



> . потерялася совсем!


Если что-пиши тут или стучи в личку.
Курочка

----------


## mel00elena

> Уважаемый новичок!
> Здравствовать Вам в нашем Доме.


Доброго всем дня. Курочка - Вам особенно. Зарегистрировалась давно. даже браля для себя кое-какой материал. Благо на форуме его предостаточно. Но как-то к Вам на страничку не заходила. А зря оказалось. Так как просто брать материал у других - эгоистично, хочется и самой что-то выставлять, может и мои наработки кому сгодятся и будут полезными. Однако не умею этого делать. Вот сообщения писать научилась, а вставлять ссылки и многое другое пока не умею. Но надеюсь с Вашей помощью все получится. И думаю будем дружить!!!

----------


## mel00elena

> Уважаемый новичок!
> Здравствовать Вам в нашем Доме.


А еще хотелось бы рассказать немного о себе. Хочется поделиться своими эмоциями, которые я испытываю, когда работаю. А началось все спонтанно. Находясь в декретном отпуске со вторым ребенокм, я предложила мужу немного подзаработать на новогодних выездах деда Мороза на дом. На что мне последовал категорический отказ. Так прошел год. Но идея заняться проведением праздников для детей меня не покидала. И тогда я уже без мужа, отдав ребенка в садик. Потихоньку, естественно боясь, начала проводить детские праздники. Сначала выходило комовато, со временем втянулась. А теперь, Курочка, праздники для детей проходят просто на ура. Хоть у меня и нет педагогического образования, но я как-то чувствую детей. Я получаю такой заряд эмоций от них, которые не получишь ни на одном взрослом празднике. (Я их иногда тоже провожу). И как приятно слышать от воспитателей и педагогов слова благодарности за свой труд... Это не передаваемо. Сейчас, конечно, не всегда удается поработать, так как снова сижу в декрете. Родила себе еще и девочку. Всего то 4 месяца назад. Но надеюсь к выпускным уже начну работать. Спасибо, что прочитали

----------


## Ганина Галина

> А еще хотелось бы рассказать немного о себе.


Ну прям как у меня почти! Тоже с новогодников всё закружилось! Коллега!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> А мужикам лишь бы бокалы сдвинуть!


 :Taunt: 




> Никто же не говорил, что будет легко :-)


Ага  :Grin:  :br:  :Pivo:  :br:  :Pivo:  :br: 





> я поняла, что вообще нифига не умею


Ты в этом не одинока)))))))))))





> И знай-всегда рада помочь!


 :Yes4:  :Aga: 





> Однако не умею этого делать.


Верно - не так просто, но есть тема с подсказками:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028
Но в любом случае - что не понятно - *спрашивай*, всегда поможем, подскажем!





> Сейчас, конечно, не всегда удается поработать, так как снова сижу в декрете. Родила себе еще и девочку.


Какая же ты умница!!!!!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> Давай работай, посты копи и дуй в темку http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137622! Там таких кадров только и не хватает!


А сколько накопить надо?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> А сколько накопить надо?


Скажем - более 30-ти постов (сообщений), у тебя их уже 15, плюс 30 дней с момента регистрации - ну не много осталось - и почти все темы для тебя будут открыты.
К стати - Ваня, тебе кто то из веских лидеров, поставил благодарку, если заметил, у тебя зелёненькие квадратики по полной шкале (это рейтинг пользователя на нашем форуме - просто наведи курсор на квадратики каждого пользователя - через секунду увидишь рейтинг) - это здорово!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> Скажем - более 30-ти постов (сообщений), у тебя их уже 15, плюс 30 дней с момента регистрации - ну не много осталось - и почти все темы для тебя будут открыты.
> К стати - Ваня, тебе кто то из веских лидеров, поставил благодарку, если заметил, у тебя зелёненькие квадратики по полной шкале (это рейтинг пользователя на нашем форуме - просто наведи курсор на квадратики каждого пользователя - через секунду увидишь рейтинг) - это здорово!!!!!!!!!!!


Иш ты....интересно. А всё таки какие-то темы всё равно закрыты будут? Ну ладно, разберёмся постепенно. 
_Вот откуда у людей столько творческих идей и фантазии... завидую просто( белой завистью конечно)_ .
*Анжелика.*, Не поверишь....сам в шоке)))Бывает случается проводить мероприятия на одном опыте. С любым тамадой такое случается, ну или когда нибудь случится, когда работа буквально с неба сваливается. Что-то вроде звонка в пятницу вечером "Добрый вечер! Спасите помогите! Завтра свадьба (юбилей, крестины ещё что-то), а тамада пропал (заболел, забухал, и т.д.) Вот дали ваш телефон, Вы свободны на завтра? На вас последняя надежда!" И обсудить толком будущее мероприятие не удаётся, не говоря уж о личной встрече. И...нормально. Несколько раз такое было.

----------


## Курица

> Доброго всем дня. Курочка - Вам особенно.


 :Blush2: спасибо за "особенно"!



> ак как просто брать материал у других - эгоистично, хочется и самой что-то выставлять, может и мои наработки кому сгодятся и будут полезными. Однако не умею этого делать.


Это очень просто: копируешь текст какой-нибудь своей разработки сюда, в быстрый ответ-то есть точно так же, как ты пишешь пост.
Начинаешь с того, что ты сейчас выставишь-тема, где и кому может это пригодиться, на каком празднике(свадьба, юбилей, детский ДР) ты это проводила.
Выставить *свои* наработки можно *в этой темке*-пройди по ссылке:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136288&page=38 

*mel00elena*, а как тебя зовут? Из какого ты города?
Умеешь ли выставить свою фотографию в качестве аватарки? А то разговаривать с пустым аватаром как-то непривычно-интересно увидеть глаза человека-пусть даже на фото(сначала), а потом уже форумчане (так часто случается, поверь)_встречаются в реале, и тогда "аватарки оживают"!



> Вот сообщения писать научилась, а вставлять ссылки и многое другое пока не умею. Но надеюсь с Вашей помощью все получится.


 :Grin: Не ты первая, не ты последняя!!!Но выход есть!Проштудируй эту темку, но с 2012 года(раньше были свои тонкости, а темка открыта давно)Она называется *"А КАК? Часто задаваемые вопросы на форуме"*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028

----------


## Анжелика.

> tere tulemast, Анжела! Кus sa elad? Ma olen sinu lähim naaber!


Ооо! Спсибо за тёплое приветствие! Откуда такое познание эстонского? Очень приятно встретить на далёких просторах интернета близкого соседа! Живу в Ида-Вирумаа, в посёлке Азери. 



> Вот только тебя нам и не хватало, правда!!! Вливайся. И знай-всегда рада помочь!


Да, мне точно нужна помощь, хочу учиться, возможно это повлияет на всю мою жизнь, поможет найти новую работу. Правда с вашей академией ещё не разобралась что к чему, сколько чего мне нужно, что-бы попасть на учёбу  :Blush2: 



> Если что-пиши тут или стучи в личку.


Спасибо, я обязательно буду спрашивать, только осмотреться нужно!  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> И...нормально. Несколько раз такое было.


 :Grin: , да, это знакомо))))))))

----------


## Фелиция-77

Добрый день!  :Smile3:  Примите и меня в вашу яркую, творческую компанию! Меня зовут Ольга. Занимаюсь организацией и проведением мероприятий с 2012 года. (Хотя был перерыв на декретный отпуск 2 года). Сразу скажу, я - не сценарист. Умею адаптировать, переделывать материал, который привожу с семинаров или отыскиваю в интернете. Очень хочеться учиться чему-то новому, общаться с коллегами. Узнала об этом сайте в 2012 году, только сейчас пишу своё первое сообщение. (Таковы были обстоятельства, не до чего). Ваш сайт понравился дружеской атмосферой. Если мои наработки кому-то подойдут, буду рада. Пока только вникаю, что и к чему. Думаю, с чего бы начать? Где оставить свой свой первый, робкий след? :Smile3:

----------


## Фелиция-77

Да, подскажите, как вместо ника имя поставить?

----------


## Курица

> Добрый день!


здравствуй,Ольга!



> Примите и меня в вашу яркую, творческую компанию!


С удовольствием, ведь (см. название темки)))-только тебя нам и не хватало! :Aga: 



> Очень хочеться учиться чему-то новому, общаться с коллегами. Узнала об этом сайте в 2012 году, только сейчас пишу своё первое сообщение.


у каждого темпы жизни разные, здорово, что ты сегодня написала этот самый первый пост-дальше всё будет куда проще! По накатанной...




> Если *мои наработки* кому-то подойдут, буду рада. Пока только вникаю, что и к чему. Думаю, с чего бы начать? *Где оставить свой свой первый, робкий след*


если твои, то тут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136288 




> подскажите, как вместо ника имя поставить?


ВМЕСТО,Оль? Или ПОД ником?
Если ВМЕСТО, то это надо к Админу Марине обратиться. Это технический вопрос.
А если для того, чтоб мы идентифицировали твой ник с тобой, т.е. знали, что 
*Фелиция-77* = Ольга, 
то это можно сделать в Твоём Кабинете, пройди в него, и смотри налево:
Мои настройки
 Мой профиль
Редактировать данные
Изменить фотографию
Изменить аватар
*Редактировать подпись*  -вот эта тебе функция нужна. Сюда написать и своё имя можешь, и автоподпись, и эл. почту...

----------


## Фелиция-77

Спасибо! И правда тепло от вашего приёма, даже забыла про метель за окном.  :Smile3:  Рекомендации приняла, буду пробовать.

----------


## Курица

> Рекомендации приняла, буду пробовать.


Если что-стучи в личку.
ЗЫ. Для меня твой город ассоциируется с Аркадием Гайдаром :Aga:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Для меня твой город ассоциируется с Аркадием Гайдаром


 :Aga:  :Yes4:  :Grin:

----------


## Фелиция-77

> Если что-стучи в личку.
> ЗЫ. Для меня твой город ассоциируется с Аркадием Гайдаром


Да, Аркадий Петрович жил в нашем городе.  :Smile3: До сих пор сохранился и домик-музей и литературно-мемориальный музей этого замечательного детского писателя. Я даже там немного работала. Будете у нас, как говориться, можно посетить, милости просим. :Smile3: 
Вы к каждому находите подход! Спасибо!

----------


## Курица

> Вы к каждому находите подход! Спасибо!


 :Blush2:  дык...что же мен остаётся делать? Назвался груздём-полезай в кузов =назвалась Курочкой -помогай цыплятам в Ин-Ку баторе пережить период первого-самого страшного для новичков -месяца! :Meeting:

----------


## ТАМАДА ЛОРА

> дык...что же мен остаётся делать? Назвался груздём-полезай в кузов =назвалась Курочкой -помогай цыплятам в Ин-Ку баторе пережить период первого-самого страшного для новичков -месяца!


Здравствуйте, Татьяна и дорогие формучане!!!! Проштудировала эту тему- больше половины пролистала, не удержалась, решила уже отписаться, что я тоже уже приступила к действию. Благодаря вам,Курочка, открыла вкладки по вашим ссылкам- вот думаю сегодня буду во все по очереди заглядывать- пока муж на работе. А то он у меня нервничает, когда я с головой ухожу в интернетпространство. Ревнует, гы-гы!!! Сейчас правда уже поспокойней стал- понял, что я это по работе, а не просто так для трёпа или новых знакомств. Ну отвелклась. По делу- нашла ваш форум благодаря ВКМ, его нашла случайно - с осени упорно соображала что это такое и с чем это едят. Долго тормозила, злилась- что ни черта не понимаю, уже было отчаялась. Но случилось чудо. Наступило просветление в мозгу - и как-то всё мне стало поддаваться по тихонечку. И вот я уже второй день на ин-ку, уже понимаю- куда идти, что нужно делать! Спасибо Танечке за дельные подсказки пошаговые!  Зовут мея Лариса, я из Иркутска. На праздничном фронте работаю с 1990 года. Опыт уже приличный, мне 41 год. Кризис среднего возраста пережила, стойко- но было туго!!! Сейчас я снова уже как 2 года в адеквате, жутко соскучилась по новым лицам, новым людям. И благодарна судьбе, что меня судьба вынесла на просторы сайтом ВКМ и ИН-КУ!! Вот вы где все от меня прятались! А я рыла носом, но где-то не там. Ну видать всему своё время- буду рада общаться, делиться, совершенствоваться. Меня прямо рвёт на части от радости - что я обретаю столько похожих на себя личностей ( пусть даже и виртуально).     Ураа!!!! :Grin:  :Vah:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> я из Иркутска.


Привет землякам!  :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah:  :Yahoo:

----------


## ТАМАДА ЛОРА

> Привет землякам


Привееет! Интересно, Брянчанин земеля Иркутянке!!!!!!  Думается мне, Руслан, вы родом из наших краёв значит?! А я в Брянске тоже была- прикольный город. Мне там очень понравился музей леса. Я тогда после экскурсии просто рыдала от эмоций, от таких необычных композиций. Пробило, помню сильно! Так же побывала в землянках партизан- тоже здорово. Мы там были во Дворце культуры железнодорожников. Нас там встречали коллеги. Просто семинар проходил  в Москве, а Брянские коллеги нас в гостях принимали. На их базе была конференция директоров домов культуры ОАО "РЖД". Делились опытом так сказать. Давно правда было это, в 2002 году, но всё свежо, как вчера.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Давно правда было это, в 2002 году, но всё свежо, как вчера.


Я похвастаться не могу знанием Иркутска, так как родился там, город Тулун. Мать и отец родом от туда же.
Когда мне было 2 года переехали на много южнее - естественно мало что помню, но Сибирский кедровый зимний лес у меня перед глазами до сих пор - отец водил перед отъездом, помню как он говорил - смотри внимательно, сынок, запоминай.
Вот это я помню)))))))





> Мне там очень понравился музей леса.


Пожалуй - шикарный музей, да и леса Брянские, особенно там, где почти не вступала нога человека - потрясающие, когда попадаешь в такой лес - словно в сказке оказываешься, как будто в другом измерении находишься, останавливается время)))))))))

----------


## ТАМАДА ЛОРА

> Я похвастаться не могу знанием Иркутска, так как родился там, город Тулун. Мать и отец родом от туда же.


Это 7 часов езды от Иркутска. Провинциальный городок, оттуда у меня много приятелей и коллег. Была у вас в гостях в контакте - с караваем прикольно придумали в финале. :Ok:  :Ok:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: 

Ребяяяяяята, вчера пол ночи смотрела видео "Северная тамадея 2012". Так радовалась за всех ребят, которые там бывают. Муж даже занервничал- почувствовал, что я скоро тоже на лыжи встану. Я уж так молчу пока, не хочу его расстраивать. Он очень болезненно реагирует на мои попытки выехать из дома. Давно я никуда не выезжала. Но жуть, как хочу побывать на разных семинарах- это моя стихия. Такие все до боли понятные люди там, прямо, как клоны- все одним духом пропитаны, в одном направлении мыслят!!! Класснооооооооооооооо! Прямо вся обзавидовалась! Так рада, что удалось хоть посмотреть со стороны, как там всем было здорово- крылышки аж прорезались!!!!  Только вот понять не могу, как ездить-то, если работы целый воз. Как от клиентов-то отказаться на этот период? Ладно с мужем- можно разобраться по тихому. А вот с заказчиком прямо и не знаю! Обижаться будут! Хотя Марина Морозова меня предупредила- один раз съездишь, пропадёшь навсегда!!! :Blink:  :Blink:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> Северная тамадея 2012


Хм...прикольно с 16 по 20 января не самое лучшее время, но и не лето. Лучше всего конечно такие мероприятия проводить в Великий Пост.



> А вот с заказчиком прямо и не знаю! Обижаться будут!


А чего им обижаться? А если день уже занят другой свадьбой, юбилеем (ещё чем-то), а тут ещё заказчик на этот день звонит, то как тогда, не обижаются?
Не, ну если набрать работы, а потом на это время сорваться на семинар, вдруг упавший с неба, то тогда да, обидятся)))
У нас в Гомеле раньше была традиция. Тамады с видеооператорами и фотографами собирались раз в год в кафе. Время для этого выбирали...ну что-то в начале декабря, когда активность свадеб сходит на нет, а новогодние корпоративы ещё не начались. Предполагалось, что на встречах будут делиться опытом, что-то обсуждать...ага...щас))) Вокруг же одни жарптицы и звёзды....не, ну гуляли хорошо  :br: -- танцы, конкурсы, Дед Мороз, а что-то обсуждать, хе-хе...уууууу!!!....ну разве что по углам, кулуарно. Так всё и зачахло...

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Вокруг же одни жарптицы и звёзды....не,


 :Taunt: 
Я так случайно оказался на тусовке свадебщиков - звёзды, павлины, жарптицы - улыбнуло)))))))))))





> а что-то обсуждать, хе-хе...уууууу!!!....


Потому, что это гулянка ))))))))))) что то серьёзное трудно в таком формате сделать)))))))))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Давно я никуда не выезжала. Но жуть, как хочу побывать на разных семинарах- это моя стихия.


Берёте отпуск с мужем - заказчикам говорите, что уже заняты - и в путь)))))))))))

----------


## ТАМАДА ЛОРА

> Берёте отпуск с мужем - заказчикам говорите, что уже заняты - и в путь)))))))))))


По ходу дела, если собирусь, то это самый приемлемый вариант для меня будет. Уж очень он ревнивый- не отпустит одну ни за что! :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## ТАМАДА ЛОРА

> Я так случайно оказался на тусовке свадебщиков - звёзды, павлины, жарптицы - улыбнуло)))))))))))


Меня по этому поводу очень повеселил момент на тамадеи - там в начале первого банкета Инна, я так понимаю- она организатор этого мероприятия- такой монолог народу приподнесла классный про короны! Ну там было бла-бла-бла и предложения всем сейчас взять и снять короны, а надеть по возвращении домой ( все ржали так по этому поводу). Попала прямо в самое яблочко- ведь все приехали талантливые, одаренные, самые крутые ведущие из раных городов. По крайней мере, так ведущие обращались к приехавшей делегации. Все мы знаем, что у каждого из нас амбиций хоть отбалвляй, и эти слова про короны были прямо к месту. Я даже этот момент отметила для себя- можно будет прменять где-нибудь на корпоративах для разрядки обстановки. Не знаю,. как там всё было эти 4 дня - думаю, что классно.

----------


## mel00elena

> Ну прям как у меня почти! Тоже с новогодников всё закружилось! Коллега!


Галочка, какое красивое название у Вашего города. Как звучит - СУЗДАЛЬ. Офигеть

Курочка, здравствуй. Подскажи, пжт, Если я задала вопрос на одном из форумов, как я узнаю, ответили мне на него или нет?
Спасибо.

----------


## Курица

> Если я задала вопрос на одном из форумов


??????????????????????  :Blink: а на каком именно Форуме? Не на нашем?  :Meeting: Откуда я узнаю, если я не знаю, на каком Форуме ты его задавала?
Или........... "форумом" ты называешь ТЕМУ на Ин-Ку? :Grin: 
Тогда ответ такой:
если ты в темке написала, то ты на неё автоматически ПОДПИСАНА, и тебе в Твой Кабинет будут приходить уведомления об обновлении темы и о новых постах в ней. Иди туда, в кабинет, и смотри-ответили ли в тех постах, что появились после твоего сообщения, либо это были новые посты на другую тему.

Или я всё же не поняла твоего вопроса :Meeting: 
*mel00elena*, и-просьба-напиши в автоподписи имя, а то как-то неудобно по нику общаться.

----------


## mel00elena

> Или........... "форумом" ты называешь ТЕМУ на Ин-Ку?


Все ты , Татьяна, правильно поняла. Ну конечно же это я не правильно выразилась. Зато наша Курочка на лету все уловила и ответила в точку. А вот как сменить ник, я что-то не поняла. Татьяна, если можно, поподробнее, как это сделать.
Спасибо

----------


## mel00elena

Курочка, еще один вопрос? Что означают квадратики над фотографией?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> как там всё было эти 4 дня - думаю, что классно.


Наверняка))))))))





> Что означают квадратики над фотографией?


Пройдись по ссылке - прочти пост № 569
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...21#post4331821

----------


## mel00elena

> Пройдись по ссылке - прочти пост № 569
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...21#post4331821


За ссылку спасибо. А вот высказывание из той ссылки: "Важно не столько количество сообщений, сколько их информативность (качественность, весомость), так как прочтя такое сообщение участники наверняка нажмут "спасибку" (эта кнопочка находиться вверху справа каждого сообщения (поста) в виде зелёного кулачка обозначающего "ВО", наверняка ты его разглядела)." Руслан, прости не разглядела. Можно ткунть носом, чтобы увидеть. Может не туда гляжууууу
Спасибо, Руслан

----------


## Курица

*mel00elena*, сейчас всё станет тебе ясно! :Ok: 



> из той ссылки: "Важно не столько количество сообщений, сколько их информативность (качественность, весомость), так как прочтя такое сообщение участники наверняка нажмут "спасибку" (эта кнопочка находиться вверху справа каждого сообщения (поста) в виде зелёного кулачка обозначающего "ВО", наверняка ты его разглядела)." Руслан, прости не разглядела. Можно ткунть носом, чтобы увидеть. Может не туда гляжууууу


Цитирую тебе из другой темки, где уже подобный вопрос был задан Лорой:



> А у меня почему-то нет зелёного кулачка.......Может я пока ещё не имею права спасибо говорить?





> Лора, нас "раскулачили"...ВСЕХ!!!Не только тебя! 
> Спасибки-кулачки были до последней мощной хакерской атаки, когда недоброжелатели почти НЕДЕЛЮ держали Форум в осаде, и мы все с содроганием ждали, удастся ли Марине Админовне и Техподдержке отразить последствия этой чудовищной атаки! Удалось...мы все вздохнули с облегчением. Но-потеряли эту опцию-ставить спасибо, нажимая на зел.кулачок. Увы, теперь СПАСИБО можно написать в личку или в Репутацию-Найди под фото(авой) ряд символов, так вот-второй слева-как шестиконечная звездочка-и есть Репутация. Нажми на неё под понравившимся постом-выплывает менюшка, в ней и можешь сказать спасибо.
> Теперь вот так благодарим.

----------


## лоренчик

Здравствуйте,спасибо, что откликнулись.  :Blink: "Блужу" по полной не могу еще  с ориентироваться. :Blush2: Я на счет последнего звонка интерисуюсь.

----------


## Курица

> Я на счет последнего звонка интерисуюсь.


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=124956       вот темка про "Последний звонок".
Попробуй зайти туда по ссылке. Если не получится, значит, вход после испытательного срока:30 сообщений и месяц на Форуме :Meeting:

----------


## Dju

> Если не получится, значит, вход после испытательного срока:30 сообщений и месяц на Форуме


 :Meeting:  не получится. Засов закрыли.

----------


## dy_mila

Всем доброго вечера! Меня зовут Людмила. Я ,так же как и вы все, занимаюсь организацией и проведением различного рода мероприятий и праздников. Родом из Гомеля.Хочется сказать ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО всем, кто не жалеет своих наработок и новых идей. Надеюсь так же стать для кого-нибудь полезной в нашем нелегком деле, а также на позитивное общение с коллегами

----------


## Курица

> Меня зовут Людмила





> Родом из Гомеля


Людмила, замечательно, что ты решила "открыть личико" и написать пару строк...
Ты почти год на Форуме, пользовалась наработками, значит,  раз пишешь



> Хочется сказать ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО всем, кто не жалеет своих наработок и новых идей.





> Надеюсь так же стать для кого-нибудь полезной в нашем нелегком деле


ловлю на слове!)))
Есть такая темка-милости просим показать что-нибудь, чего не жалко :Derisive: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136288 
или здесь
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136716

----------


## денмакс

Добрый вечер. Меня зовут Таня. Работаю психологом по раннему развитию. В рядах ведущих я новичок. Началось всё с праздников для моих сыновей (их у меня двое - Денис и Макс, 7 и 17 лет), а сейчас еще и на работе веселимся. Вот на Масленицу боевое крещение, так сказать, было - провели районный праздник для детей и взрослых, после этого стали приглашать на мероприятия. В общем, принимайте новичка в семью - очень рада знакомству. Надеюсь на долговременное и плодотворное сотрудничество. :Victory:

----------


## Курица

> Добрый вечер. Меня зовут Таня.


А где ты живёшь на Украине,тёзка?

----------


## денмакс

> А где ты живёшь на Украине,тёзка?


Живу в Донецке. А муж у меня родом с Алтайского края, поэтому практически каждый год колесим через всю Россию в отпуск и обратно (около 10 тыс. км за отпуск наматываем автомобилем). Получается семья наша интернациональная.

----------


## денмакс

О, вот я и цитаты научилась вставлять -  :Yahoo:

----------


## Курица

> Живу в Донецке. А муж у меня родом с Алтайского края, поэтому практически каждый год колесим через всю Россию в отпуск и обратно


Быть такими лёгкими на подъём-замечательное качество!!! :Aga: 
Про свою вторую половинку можно рассказать тут (если есть желание)))
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=124436 
так и пообщаешься, и о других почитаешь, и количество сообщений за месяц  :Derisive: приблизится к вожделенным 30, которые открывают двери в потайные комнаты Форума, что сейчас для тебя за семью печатями(под грифом ЛИЧНЫЙ) :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> Живу в Донецке.


Донецк - это хорошо... Донецк - город миллиона роз... Таким его и помню ...

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> Родом из Гомеля


О! Гомельских прибыло! )))

----------


## Курица

> О! Гомельских прибыло! )))


Иван, Людмила на сайте уже почти год, так что "прибыло"-не то слово...))))))))))))
А то, что вы земляки, я сразу мысленно для себя отметила. В реале не знакомы?

----------


## риша-риша

уважаемая Курочка, если я правильно поняла, чтобы написать что-то на форуме (в любом разделе), нужно в низу страницы нажать "ответить в теме". вот как это отправила. Делала так в другом разделе но мое сообщение не нашла потом :(

----------


## PAN

> Делала так в другом разделе но мое сообщение не нашла потом :(


В правом верхнем углу есть командная строка: "Добро пожаловать/ *риша-риша*/уведомления/профиль/кабинет /выход"
Нажимаете на свой ник или на "*Мой профиль*" и попадаете на свою страницу, на коей отражается в т.ч. и активность пользователя... Там и найдется пропажа... :Grin:

----------


## dy_mila

[QUOTE=Курица;4621419]Людмила, замечательно, что ты решила "открыть личико" и написать пару строк...
 Ты почти год на Форуме, пользовалась наработками, значит,  раз пишешь
ловлю на слове!)))

пыталась залить фото, пока не получается.

прежде чем что-то писать свое, нужно хотя бы попытаться просмотреть, не описывалось ли что-то похожее ранее. Это очень сложно, т.к. материала ОЧЕНЬ много. Да и сложны пока для меня все тонкости. Но надеюсь, что смогу научиться не только цитировать вышесказанное, но и фото выставлять . С описанием все-таки намного проще

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> В реале не знакомы?


Конечно знакомы )))

----------


## dy_mila

> В реале не знакомы?


Мы не просто знакомы, мы частенько работаем вместе. Это Ваня и разъяснил мне как общаться на форуме. Спасибо ему за это

----------


## Курица

> прежде чем что-то писать свое, нужно хотя бы попытаться просмотреть, не описывалось ли что-то похожее ранее. Это очень сложно, т.к. материала ОЧЕНЬ много.


КОНЕЧНО, описывалось...и не один раз, но...под иным соусом,Люда.
 :Grin: Ты же согласна, что 
[IMG]http://*********org/3198183m.jpg[/IMG] 

Поэтому-не бойся писать КАК ты проводишь ПОЧТИ то же самое, что и Ваня, или Таня...И всё равно это будет ИНАЯ программа (ну, как борщ или плов по одному рецепту, разными поварами сделанный)





> Но надеюсь, что смогу научиться не только цитировать вышесказанное, но и фото выставлять


об этом читай в темке А КАК.Часто задаваемые на форуме вопросы тут, в Ин-Ку баторе. Но читайне с начала-там был другой движок, а года так с 2012-го...там все ответы на твои вопросы.
Цитировать же проще простого: выделила ту часть моего ответа, на которую отвечаешь, и жди-выплывет слово "цитировать", на него-ЩЁЛК, и цитатка красиво встала в текст. Насколько красиво-увидишь, когда уже нажмешь на Отправить сообщение.

Дерзай. ВСЕ получится.

----------


## Богдана Логоша

> *Богдана Логоша*, 
> 
> с нами, с нами! Больше скажу: только тебя нам и не хватало!!!


ОООО, а мне вас как не хватает )))))) Я пока слепой котенок, но уверенна, что и ко мне придет прозрение!!!! Сейчас поищу инфу как фото выложить....Да, и отдельное спасибо ДАМОЧКЕ НА КАБЛУКАХ за приглашение! Благодарю всех за радушный прием))))

----------


## риша-риша

спасибо PAN, только я не нашла сообщение на форуме, а в личке оно есть. Там и фото есть, а тут не видно! я тот еще "Чайник!"

----------


## Pikusja

Здравствуйте всем!
Хоть я и не новичок , так как зарегистрировалась давно,но всё больше читала,чем общалась,то всё же решила представиться. :Smile3: 
Зовут меня Виктория,я из Риги. Профессия моя с праздниками не связана,но я люблю их устраивать  для семьи ( а семья у меня большая, я мама 4 детишек  :Blush2: ),для друзей и знакомых. В моём багаже есть и несколько свадеб.
 Из форумчан знакома с Асей ещё по Форуму "Мир вечеринок". 
Всем вам большущее спасибо за то,что делитесь своими неиссекаемыми идеями. Надеюсь,что мои скромные идеи будут вам интересны.  :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

> всё же решила представиться.


*Pikusja*, это замечательно!!!!!
Я всегда искренне рада, когда геолог выходит на поверхность...
Мне так жалко. что сидя "за занавеской", человек терят , возможно, настоящих друзей, который из виртуальных становятся реальными.
Поэтому-пиши,Вика, в тех темах, которые тебе по душе, и даже не сомневайся, что орумчанам могут быть интересны 



> мои скромные идеи

----------


## Pikusja

Спасибо за тёплый приём!
Вот ещё фотку научусь вставлять и будете "геолога" знать в лицо  :Grin:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Там и фото есть, а тут не видно!


Правильно, ты ставила фото на свою страницу, а теперь - перейди в свой кабинет, с лева в колонке найди *изменить аватар* - как фото вставлять - ты уже умеешь, и это фото на аватаре будет видно и в твоих сообщениях)))))))))





> Надеюсь,что мои скромные идеи будут вам интересны.


И ещё как, при этом, будем хвалить за твой труд, а если пожелаешь наше мнение - то и этого добра (с разных точек мышления от разного ведущего) ты получишь с вагон и маленькую тележку  :Grin: 





> и будете "геолога" знать в лицо


 :Taunt:  - рано или поздно - геологи выходят на поверхность, и становятся полноправными пользователями - молодец, а это тебе за смелость -  :flower:

----------


## КСЕНИ

> Я всегда искренне рада, когда геолог выходит на поверхность...


 :Blush2: Добрый день уважаемые коллеги, можно и мне на поверхность.....На форуме уже давненько , одним глазиком подглядываю,но так я мамочка троих малышей к сожалению времени писать не всегда находила, и вот теперь я уже не могу больше в себе хранить огромное чувство благодарности  за идеи многих уважаемых мной ведущих и даже немного другой взгляд  иногда очень выручал!!!! и вам уважаемая Курица  конечно отдельное спасибо и за теплоту и тактичный подход к  нам, кто на форуме осваивается и делает первые неуверенные шажочки .Меня зовут Ксения живу в небольшом курортном городке оренбургской области Соль - Илецке, организаций праздников занимаюсь 8 лет.Надеюсь и вам когда - нибудь , чем - нибудь сгожусь!!!!! :Tender:

----------


## dy_mila

> Дерзай. ВСЕ получится.


кажется уже получается

----------


## Loruna

Здравствуйте! Я новичок.Меня зовут Лариса, я работаю Директором Республиканского Дома Культуры Глухих Молдовы.Организовываю различные культурно-массовые мероприятия, тематические вечера.Очень интересно неслышащему зрителю Мюикл.Мы ставили "Снежную королеву" и "Золушку" идею брали из Новогодних телевизионных Мюзиклов.Спасибо Варваре за совет.Очень рада, что зарегестрировалась на вашем форуме.

----------


## ОльгаВладивосток

Добрый день!
Зарегистрировалась и хочу представиться!
Зовут меня Ольга, я из Владивостока.
Провожу праздники только лишь для своих друзей и родственников, чтобы было весело!
В моём багаже только лишь юбилеи - мама, друг семьи - 45 лет, 2 подруги - 35 лет.
Большущее спасибо мастеру "Ольгия" за подсказки, как вести себя на форуме. И за то, что делится своими знаниями и идеями.
В скором будущем и я постараюсь кому-нибудь помочь!

----------


## Курица

*Loruna*, Бине аць  венит, Лариса!!!
Прочитай, пожалуйста, в этой темке пару страниц назад-там мы с Русланом давали разъяснения по поводу некоторый "тонкостей" общения на Форуме.
И- в добрый путь по его страницам!!!!!!



> Очень рада, что зарегестрировалась на вашем форуме.


и мы очень рады. Мулцумеск, ведь только тебя нам и не хватало!!!

*ОльгаВладивосток*, приветствую тебя, Оль!!! Очень приятно, у нас уже есть форумчане из твоего города!



> я из Владивостока.





> Большущее спасибо мастеру "Ольгия" за подсказки, как вести себя на форуме. И за то, что делится своими знаниями и идеями.


У вас получилось по лозунгу(почти):"Ольги всех стран, объединяйтесь!"



> В скором будущем и я постараюсь кому-нибудь помочь!


я уверена. что если ты не перестанешь общаться и не уйдёшь в геологи, так и будет! :Ok:

----------


## Ирина Василинец

Ну вот ребята и второй заказ нагрянул, на подготовку месяц времени

----------


## Курица

> и второй заказ нагрянул, на подготовку месяц времени


Если за этот месяц (ну-лучше б-за неделю) ты написала по 1  посту в день.......................
готовиться к празднику тебе было бы в разы проще- у тебя откроются все двери в закрытые разделы.
 :Derisive:  намёк поняла, Ир? :Grin:

----------


## Ирина Василинец

увы не 2-й за недели а вообще второй 1й был 23.02. да и этот юбилей на май



> Если за этот месяц (ну-лучше б-за неделю) ты написала по 1  посту в день.......................
> готовиться к празднику тебе было бы в разы проще- у тебя откроются все двери в закрытые разделы.
>  намёк поняла, Ир?

----------


## Курица

> увы не 2-й за недели а вообще второй 1й был 23.02. да и этот юбилей на май


Ирина, ты меня не поняла.
Я -то как раз поняла, что ты взяла ВТОРОЙ в жизни юбилей.
Но на форуме ты больше месяца, а постов у тебя еще не 30.
Если будет 30-откроются двери в закрытые разделы, и ты сможешь более качественно подготовиться к этому-в мае-который-юбилею
Поняла теперь, о чем я?
То есть тебе надо написать еще 7 (ну, теперь уже шесть)))-постов.
Дерзай!!!!!!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Ирина Василинец

дорогая Курочка-Танюша все поняла, спасибки тебе огромное что не бросаешь в трудную минуту

----------


## Ирина Василинец

вобщем юбилей оказывается не простым для меня, сейчас выяснилось что заказчица отмечает свою юбилей а также д\р дочек одной 7 другой 1 годик, вот так

----------


## conehko

Привет Всем! Умным, творческим, талантливым! Еще много не прочитала, но хочется сказать Спасибо большое ЛАРИКО, за совет посетить этот сайт  и ТАТЬЯНЕ-Курочке которые все объясняют, рассказывают, отвечают на вопросы новичков.                                                                                                                                                  

Дай   Бог   Вам   повод   улыбаться,
Любить,   смеяться,   песни   петь, 
Рассветам чистым   удивляться, 
С   надеждой   на   закат   смотреть... 
Дай   Бог,   всегда   к   обеду   хлеба, 
Живой   воды  в   своей   реке, 
И  в   звёздах   чистого   Вам   неба, 
Любви,   тепла,   руки   в   руке.

----------


## Tutti1974

Здравствуйте, Танечка и все-все-все! После  долгого 3х-летнего  перерыва пытаюсь вернуться к проведению праздников и прошусь к вам назад. У вас тут так здорово и уютно. А как много нового на форуме! Примите?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Примите?


 :Aga:  :Yes4:  :Yes4:

----------


## conehko

Добрый вечер! Объясните еще раз пожалуйста, где писать свои идеи? здесь?

----------


## PAN

> где писать свои идеи? здесь?


Пройдите по данной ссылке:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...08#post4627008

----------


## conehko

Спасибо, нашла. сейчас попытаюсь отправить. Оказывается я такой "чайник".....

----------


## conehko

> Брайан ехал по пустынной дороге, когда он увидел на обочине заглохший Мерседес. В нём он увидел пожилую женщину, которая выглядела совершенно растерянной.


Я очень люблю притчи и эту тоже с позволения возьму для работы, очень красивая и поучительная.Спасибо.

----------


## Курица

> очется сказать Спасибо большое ЛАРИКО, за совет посетить этот сайт  и ТАТЬЯНЕ-Курочке которые все объясняют, рассказывают, отвечают на вопросы новичков.





> Оказывается я такой "чайник".....


[IMG]http://*********org/3225404.jpg[/IMG] 
Солнышко, а ну-ка прекращай ТАК себя называть, иначе им(чайником) и останешься!Работай над собой, читай тут, в Ин-Ку баторе темку А КАК..., начиная с 2012 года (раньше не надо), и превратишься в милый заварочный чайничек, а потом уже-в человека! Дерзай-поможем! :Aga: 




> Танечка и все-все-все! После  долгого 3х-летнего  перерыва пытаюсь вернуться к проведению праздников и прошусь к вам назад. У вас тут так здорово и уютно. А как много нового на форуме! Примите?


*Žinoma, perlaikyti!* Trejus metus...Ji tiesiog pasakė: "Обещанного три года ждут!" Тем более что еще ранне утро, а ты уже за компом! Теперь-не пропадай, договорились???

----------


## Nadya60

Приветствую всех жителей интернационального дома! Очень рада быть в вашем дружном коллективе. Узнала о вас от Галины-gvs, моей хорошей подруги. Я живу также, как и Галина, в Ненецком автономном округе, в с. Ома. Работаю методистом в доме культуры, организовываю праздники, корпоративы, фестивали. Думаю, что мой опыт будет вам полезен и я подчерпну очень многое у вас для себя. Надеюсь, что вы и меня примете в свою дружную семью  :Smile3:

----------


## лоренчик

Дорогая Курочка,прости меня пожалуйста блужу конечно,ведь всего так много читаю теряюсь.Уже боюсь что-то вставить,а вдруг нетуда. Просьба как аватарку поставить :Blush2: 

Это в личном кабинете нужно?

----------


## Курица

> блужу конечно,ведь всего так много читаю


читать надо не много, а качественно. В этой темке-если ее прочессть с начала, на твой вопрос отвечали уже неоднократно. НЕ ты одна это спрашиваешь.
А если ты только по верхам читаешь, там порхаешь,тут летаешь,  там что-то вставляешь(причём, не по теме)- то такой подход я считаю несерьёзным(ИМХО).
Я советую -чтобы не задавать вопросов в тысячный раз, на которые ответы-на поверхности-прочесть темку *А КАК?Часто задаваемые на форуме вопросы-*хотя бы с января 2012 годаА после её изучения- зайди в личный кабинет и все поймешь.

----------


## Курица

> Приветствую всех жителей интернационального дома!


Надя, и Вам здравствовать! :Aga: 



> Узнала о вас от Галины-gvs, моей хорошей подруги


То, что у вас такая подруга, является ЛУЧШЕЙ рекомендацией для нас. Ваша Галочка-наша палочка-выручалочка по муз. нарезкам и муз. конкурсам!!



> Работаю методистом в доме культуры, организовываю праздники, корпоративы, фестивали.


http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=188  вот тут, по ссылке, специальный _Форум для общения завучей по внеклассной работе, клубных работников и директоров клубов и ДК._
Жумаю, Вам будет там интересно!

----------


## Varvara

И при том, что 


> по верхам читаешь, там порхаешь,тут летаешь, там что-то вставляешь(причём, не по теме)


 *лоренчик* с  *1 месяцем* на форуме и *25 сообщениями* - *ЛИДЕР*. :Tatice 03:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> лоренчик с 1 месяцем на форуме и 25 сообщениями - ЛИДЕР.


 :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah:  :Grin:

----------


## Tutti1974

> Žinoma, perlaikyti! Trejus metus...Ji tiesiog pasakė: "Обещанного три года ждут!" Тем более что еще ранне утро, а ты уже за компом! Теперь-не пропадай, договорились???


Батюшки святы! Государственный (язык) и здесь догнал!!! :Taunt:  Но какое знание языка! Танечка, да вы полиглот!(с уважение снимая шляпу.). Пойду пробегусь по новичковским темам, может где польза какая-никакая от меня буде... А будьте добреньки, оветьте мне, где тут прописаться можно, представиться по имени, чтоб во-первых всё чинно-благородно, а во-вторых, чтоб, если что перд людьми не стыдно было?

----------


## Курица

*Tutti1974*, во-первых, тут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...38#post4626538 

  Ещё важно изучить вот эту темку- http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136284 

и вот эту http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028 
Чтобы не изобретать велосипед и не раздражать старожилов. Но читай с 2012 года-раньше был другой движок и другие правила и тонкости.

А для души я бы начала с этого http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=38329 

Вобщем-вливайся!!!!!!!!!!! :Meeting:

----------


## conehko

> Солнышко, а ну-ка прекращай ТАК себя называть, иначе им(чайником) и останешься!Работай над собой, читай тут, в Ин-Ку баторе темку А КАК..., начиная с 2012 года (раньше не надо), и превратишься в милый заварочный чайничек, а потом уже-в человека! Дерзай-поможем!


Все, все, все мамка Курочка, буду исправляться!!!! Честно, честно!

Я люблю свою работу, Я приду сюда в субботу И конечно в воскресенье. Здесь я встречу день рожденье, Новый год, 8 Марта, Ночевать здесь буду завтра! Если я не заболею, Не сорвусь, не озверею, Здесь я встречу все рассветы, Все закаты и приветы. От работы дохнут кони, Ну а я... бессмертный пони!

----------


## КОМПАНИЯ ПРАЗДНИК

ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ. СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ ЧТО ПРИНЯЛИ МЕНЯ К СЕБЕ. ПОДСКАЖИТЕ ПРАВДА,ЧТО ЕСЛИ НЕ ВЫСТАВЛЯТЬ СВОЙ АВТОРСКИЙ МАТЕРИАЛ В ТЕЧЕНИИ 30 ДНЕЙ, ТО МЕНЯ УДАЛЯТ? ДЕЛО В ТОМ ЧТО Я В ОСНОВНОМ БЕРУ ВЕСЬ МАТЕРИАЛ НА ПРОСТОРАХ ИНТЕРНАТА, ПОДГОНЯЮ ЕГО ПОД СЕБЯ, А ВОТ Я НЕ ПОЭТ И НЕ РЕЖИССЁР, ЧТО Ж МНЕ ДЕЛАТЬ, ЕСЛИ МНЕ ЭТО НЕ ДАНО? Я С БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬЮ ОТНОШУСЬ КО ВСЕМ АВТОРАМ СПАСИБО ИМ БОЛЬШОЕ ЗАВИДУЮ БЕЛОЙ ЗАВИСТЬЮ ЭТИМ ТАЛАНТАМ.ЗАЙКА НАПИСАЛА ЧТО НАДО 30 СООБЩЕНИЙ НАПИСАТЬ И 30 ДНЕЙ НА ФОРУМЕ ПРОБЫТЬ ЭТО КАЖДЫЙ ДЕНЬ В ПОДРЯД? ВОТ ЭТО ЗАЙКА?! С ДЕТСТВА ДУМАЛА ЧТО ЭТО ДОБРЫЙ ГЕРОЙ, ОЧЕНЬ КАК ТО ВСЁ СТРОГО А ЕСЛИ НЕ ПОЛУЧИТЬСЯ 30 ДНЕЙ В ПОДРЯД?

----------


## Курица

> ЗАЙКА НАПИСАЛА ЧТО НАДО 30 СООБЩЕНИЙ НАПИСАТЬ И 30 ДНЕЙ НА ФОРУМЕ ПРОБЫТЬ ЭТО КАЖДЫЙ ДЕНЬ В ПОДРЯД? ВОТ ЭТО ЗАЙКА?! С ДЕТСТВА ДУМАЛА ЧТО ЭТО ДОБРЫЙ ГЕРОЙ, ОЧЕНЬ КАК ТО ВСЁ СТРОГО А ЕСЛИ НЕ ПОЛУЧИТЬСЯ 30 ДНЕЙ В ПОДРЯД?


 :Blink:  это вам какая-то не та Зайка попалась! :Aga: 
Наша Зайка другая :Taunt: 
(для непосвящённых-думаю, *КОМПАНИЯ ПРАЗДНИК* так кричит про нашего Админа :Grin: )
Почему-спросишь-"кричит"??? Отвечу:

*Не принято* на форумах вот так - ПИСАТЬ ЗАГЛАВНЫМИ БУКВАМИ. Особенно, если вам хочется выделить что-нибудь ВАЖНОЕ. Таким образом вы показываете, что ваш читатель - ИДИОТ. И сам не в состоянии отличить главного от ВТОРОСТЕПЕННОГО.
Ещё чего не рекомендуется:
- Писать вывороткой (белым по черному, кремовым по коричневому);
- Писать цветными буквами. Это не радостно и не солнечно. Это два;
- Писать цветными буквами по цветному фону. Это дважды два;
- Писать черными буквами по цветному фону... Ну, вы знаете;
- Писать весь текст курсивом;
- Писать весь текст болдом;
- Писать текст большими буквами;
- Ставить много восклицательных знаков. То есть вы, конечно, можете это делать, но тогда окружающие будут считать вас шизофреником!!!!!!!!!!!!
- Писать без отступов и абзацев;
- Писать красивыми необычными буквами, которые подчеркнут вашу индивидуальность;
- Выравнивать текст по правому краю;
- Или по центру.
_
Ну, в общем вы поняли. Если хотите, чтобы читать вас было легко, приятно и безопасно для чужой психики и глаз - не  нужно писать большими буквами. Это неприлично.._
И...почитайте тут: темка *"Сетевой этикет или правила форума. Прочесть всем внимательно!!!"*  - http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672 
Отметьтесь здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=35040 

Теперь по поводу 



> ЕСЛИ НЕ ВЫСТАВЛЯТЬ СВОЙ АВТОРСКИЙ МАТЕРИАЛ В ТЕЧЕНИИ 30 ДНЕЙ, ТО МЕНЯ УДАЛЯТ?


никто тебя не удалит. Ты можешь даже не писать ни одного поста, кроме уже двух написанных. И все равно ты будешь на форуме жить. Правда,  в "геологах"-это значит-брать можешь, а говорить не говоришь-как немой. те, кто не пишут, правда, не получают доступа в некоторые интересные темки...
Но решать каждому нужно самому, какой путь он выберет.



> АЙКА НАПИСАЛА ЧТО НАДО 30 СООБЩЕНИЙ НАПИСАТЬ И 30 ДНЕЙ НА ФОРУМЕ ПРОБЫТЬ ЭТО КАЖДЫЙ ДЕНЬ В ПОДРЯД? ВОТ ЭТО ЗАЙКА?! С ДЕТСТВА ДУМАЛА ЧТО ЭТО ДОБРЫЙ ГЕРОЙ, ОЧЕНЬ КАК ТО ВСЁ СТРОГО А ЕСЛИ НЕ ПОЛУЧИТЬСЯ 30 ДНЕЙ В ПОДРЯД?


а вот  про нашего уважаемого Админа Марину Зайкину шутить в таком ключе я бы не рекомендовала... :Meeting:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Цитата Сообщение от КОМПАНИЯ ПРАЗДНИК Посмотреть сообщение
> АЙКА НАПИСАЛА ЧТО НАДО 30 СООБЩЕНИЙ НАПИСАТЬ И 30 ДНЕЙ НА ФОРУМЕ ПРОБЫТЬ ЭТО КАЖДЫЙ ДЕНЬ В ПОДРЯД? ВОТ ЭТО ЗАЙКА?! С ДЕТСТВА ДУМАЛА ЧТО ЭТО ДОБРЫЙ ГЕРОЙ, ОЧЕНЬ КАК ТО ВСЁ СТРОГО А ЕСЛИ НЕ ПОЛУЧИТЬСЯ 30 ДНЕЙ В ПОДРЯД?
> а вот про нашего уважаемого Админа Марину Зайкину шутить в таком ключе я бы не рекомендовала...


Новичка понять можно - к примеру - я полтора года не знал, кем на самом деле является *Марина Зайкина*, думал, что она в числе группы администраторов, которые следят за порядком этого дома  :Grin: 
Но когда стал активным пользователем - всё стало на свои места (ну почти всё)  :Grin: 
Надеюсь, что Светлана (это которая "Компания праздник") в будущем будет *аккуратней* в высказываниях по отношению* к каждому жителю нашего форума*, так как она является одним из них))))))))))

----------


## ОльгаСтриж

Здравствуйте, коллеги! Ну наконец-то и я тут)) Многих видела на встречах - Курочка, целую! Со многими общаюсь вконтакте и чате)) И вот теперь планирую пустить корни еще и здесь)) урря)) и скоро на маёвку, ай как я рада))))

----------


## Курица

*ОльгаСтриж*, Ольга, чмок назад!!!! :Tender: 
Классно, что ты тут-только тебя нам и не хватало!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Neja

Всем здравствуйте! А у меня получилось так, что прямиком после регистрации в эту тему попала. Так что я еще ничего совсем не знаю и нигде не была. В "миру" - Надежда, работаю методистом, а еще пою, провожу праздники. На форум привело желание найти единомышленников по интересам. С удовольствием поделюсь и своими наработками и, конечно, надеюсь что-то новенькое почерпнуть

----------


## Курица

> Это как?


Андрэ? что непонятного? Дамы обменялись чмоками! :Taunt: 



> Курочка, целую!





> Ольга, чмок назад!!!





> у меня получилось так, что прямиком после регистрации в эту тему попала. Так что я еще ничего совсем не знаю и нигде не была.


Надюш, как я тебе завидую! У тебя ещё ВСЁ впереди!

----------


## Nadya60

Курочка! Я вообще ничего не могу разобраться! Помогите!!!!!!!!!!!!Скорости нет,,,Времени нет,,,Помогите кто может мне с играми для пожилых,после митинга у них чаепитие с игровой программой,все свои сценарии пересмотрела хочется что-то новенького,,,а как их развлечь если им по 70-75 лет?

----------


## Nadya60

Здравствуй,Надежда! Меня тоже зовут Надежда.Тоже работаю методистом.Мне нужна твоя помощь,помоги с играми для пожилых на 9 мая...После митинга провожу чаепитие с игровой программой..им больше 70 лет...Заранее благодарю

----------


## DianaFast

Здравствуйте! Заранее прошу прощения если пишу не туда, здесь так много разделов, трудно разобраться когда со временем напряг. Хотела поинтересоваться, могу ли я добавлять в закладки или еще куда-нибудь в личную папку сообщения, которые мне понравились, чтобы они были под рукой?

----------


## Курица

> Хотела поинтересоваться, могу ли я добавлять в закладки или еще куда-нибудь в личную папку сообщения, которые мне понравились, чтобы они были под рукой?


*DianaFast*, вопрос не совсем поняла, но отвечу так, как поняла:
НА СВОЕМ компе вы можете создать папку"Материал с форума Ин-Ку" и копировать понравившийся материал на отдельные файлы, не забывая указывать для себя, чей это пост (чтобы потом можно было у автора что-то уточнить и порасспрашивать в личку).
Что касается закладок в браузере(например, в Опере-я ею пользуюсь)-то боюсь, что из страниц



> которые мне понравились


выстроится стопиццот закладок, в которых вам будет трудно потом разобраться.

А вообще - здравствуйте! Только ВАС нам и не хватало. Это темка-знакомство-расскажите чуть -чуть о себе, даже хоть и 



> со временем напряг


Пять сообщений с сентября 2011 года- это почти рекорд...Где вы пропадали всё это время?
(вообще-этот "наезд"-*шутка*, :Aga:  имеете право пролететь мимо и не ответить , всё пойму...Все мы-люди занятые.)
Одной мне делать нечего(практически)-вот и сижу на Форуме :Grin:

----------


## elena-79.08

Уважаемые участники форума, очень рада приветствовать всех- всех-всех!!! Буду очень благодарна если и вы меня возьмёте под своё крылышку в этот уютный, тёплый, богатый уголок...Немного о себе: я из Казахстана, работаю в школе завучем по воспитательной работе, поэтому как воздух очень часто нужна помощь в подготовке к мероприятиям, и как правила очень часто времени на подготовку не хватает ( больше проблема наверно именно во времени...) Два года назад стала проводить корпоративы, свадьбы, юбилеи, практически приобрела вторую себе работу, даже наверно больше, пока =это хобби, очень нравится проводить такие мероприятий, т.к. люблю дарить радость людям, получаю колосальный заряд позитива...........)))Готова общаться, УЧИТЬСЯ, вместе с вами развиваться творчески...

----------


## Курица

> Уважаемые участники форума, очень рада приветствовать всех- всех-всех!!


*elena-79.08*, Лен...Поверь-только тебя нам и не хватало... :Aga: Правда-правда! Свежий взгляд, незамыленный, опыт, желание чему-то научиться.
Тебе у нас понравится, только не исчезай, пиши!

----------


## elena-79.08

Буду стараться не исчезать....было бы времени побольше, совсем бы не убегала ...

----------


## Курица

> .было бы времени побольше, совсем бы не убегала ...


НЕ поверишь- у меня тоже в сутках 24 часа...и еще-мы с тобой "круглые" коллеги (тоже завуч)-но-посмотри у меня в автоподписи линеечку-СКОКО времени я на Форуме??? :Grin:

----------


## DianaFast

*Курица*, да я не совсем корректно вопрос задала:) я имела ввиду закладки не в браузере, а именно на форуме, вот в соц.сетях можно нажать "мне нравится", чтобы пересмотреть потом, или за понравившейся темой следить. 

На счет пяти сообщений с 2011 года:) я в какой-то теме (там тоже все знакомятся) писала почему так долго молчала. Эти 5 сообщений  - достижение последних двух недель:) А до того я зарегестрировалась и не заходила, т.к. сложно было разобраться. И страшновато, что что-нибудь не то сделаю и на меня наорут:)) (какую-то тему с грубостями читала)

Чуть-чуть о себе: в детстве ходила в музыкальную, играю на нескольких инструментах, но в работе пока не очень использую эти навыки, только песни пишу. Еще в изостудию ходила, сейчас портреты рисую на заказ и стены расписываю. В Челябинской академии культуры доучиваюсь на режиссера театрализованных представлений. Еще в Питерской театральной академии год училась на театроведа - не поступила на актерское. А сейчас работаю педагогом организатором в Центре детского творчества, есть у меня детки в театральном коллективе. Провожу детские дни рождения, и хочу решиться вести юбилеи и свадьбы, но все пока не решусь:) Еще пою, но пока тоже безвозмездно.

----------


## Курица

> Курица, да я не совсем корректно вопрос задала:) я имела ввиду закладки не в браузере, а именно на форуме, вот в соц.сетях можно нажать "мне нравится", чтобы пересмотреть потом, или за понравившейся темой следить.


Понятно. Речь идет о "подписке на темы" По идее, если чел. написал в какой-то темке, то в его кабинете автоматически отражаются темки. в которых он "наследил". Попробуй проверить- вверху справа на любой странице-на самой верхней строке есть слово КАБИНЕТ, жми, заходи, и -опять пишу-ПО ИДЕЕ_ там должны быть отражены все темки, в кот. ты писала.
Попробуй.

----------


## Курица

> А до того я зарегестрировалась и не заходила, т.к. сложно было разобраться. И страшновато, что что-нибудь *не то сделаю и на меня наорут*:)) (какую-то тему с грубостями читала)


я всегда отвечаю на такую фразу так:" В лоб-то не ударят! Через монитор-то!" :Grin: 
И вообще-все мы -люди взрослые.Волков бояться-в лес не ходить.

----------


## Алексей41

Добрый день! Сколько раз пытался зарегистрироваться, но почему то не получалось. Наконец, то я с вами. Очень понравился ваш форум, и мне тоже захотелось с вами общаться, учиться и просто делится наболевшим. Я не так давно начал проводить свадьбы и юбилеи, практика моя мала, но зато много вопросов, на которые хотелось бы получить ответы, советы.

----------


## Neja

*Nadya60*, если правильно поняла, то Ваше обращение адресовано мне. Только мне кажется, что это не совсем правильное место для обсуждения заданного вопроса. Все же попытаюсь вкратце ответить (да простят меня мама Курочка и уважаемые модераторы). Если честно, то немного удивлена, что Вы планируете проводить именно игровую программу. Хотя, на вкус, на цвет... Так вот, мне кажется, что было бы уместным во время чаепития провести, к примеру, викторину по фронтовым песням, которые пожилые люди прекрасно знают и с удовольствием напоют. Можно предложить несколько таких песен послушать или исполнить самим участникам чаепития, сопроводив небольшой  информативной справочкой о каждой конкретной песне. Для пожилых людей наиболее ценно общение в непринужденной обстановке, потому важно оставить время и на это тоже.  Ну вот примерно... что на ум пришло. А по поводу именно игр - ну как-то они здесь не совсем  к случаю, по-моему. Но обещаю еще подумать и если что-то в голову придет, то обязательно напишу!

----------


## Елена 555

хочу поприветствовать здесь всех!!! И новичков  и хозяев!!! вот почитала форум и как то на душе так тепло, так уютненько стало, хотя за окном лютует погода ( сильный ветер и бесконечный дождь)...и сразу захотелось влиться в вашу дружескую компанию :Derisive: только вот почему то на форуме не видно и не слышно музыкальных руководителей...где их искать?? может, кто-нибудь знает??? подскажите, плиз :Smile3:

----------


## Курица

> только вот почему то на форуме не видно и не слышно музыкальных руководителей...где их искать?? может, кто-нибудь знает??? подскажите, плиз



*Елена 555*, http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=143 -музрук в детском саду
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=162 учитель музыки в школе

----------


## Маслина

я думала,что не способна сама что-то придумывать.Но атмосфера форума настолько заразительна, что вскакиваю по ночам с новой идейкой ,бегу записывать, чтоб не забыть...

----------


## igr312

> Оль... Можно, я отвечу небольшим рассказом?


  Все в этой жизни возвращается бумерангом-и добро,и зло,и любовь,и ненависть....Рассказ очень поучительный,задуматься заставляет...И ,кстати,я тоже чуть не прослезилась,как и Позитифф

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> писывать, чтоб не забыть...


Ага)))))))) Теперь это надолго  :Yes4:

----------


## Aleshinka

Всем доброго времени суток! Наконец-то  я присоединилась к Вам. Радости нет  предела!!! Где еще встретишь в одном месте столько умных, талантливых, разносторонних людей с огромным профессиональным багажом?!!?!!!?!!  Здесь я новичок, но в профессии уже не первй год и кое-что могу и умею, поэтому может и я чем пригожусь =)   

Расскажу немного о себе - Ксения, 25 лет, г. Кемерово. Работаю ведущей с 16 лет, по специальсти - продюсер-постановщик. Вот уже несколько лет руковожу мастерской праздников. Знаю, как комплексно организовать мероприятие. Сама занимаюсь флористикой и  праздничным декором помещений, поэтому если у кого-то возникнут вопросы как изготовить тот или иной реквизит - могу помочь советом и делом. А коллегам из Кузбасса и ближайших областей могу периодически "подкидывать работу".  Открыта к общению и всегда рада новым знакомствам. В сутках 24 часа, но при желании,  их хватит на все и всех=))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> к общению и всегда рада новым знакомствам.


 :Ok:  :flower: 
Ксения, от твоего сообщения так и прёт позитивная энергия - молодчина!

----------


## Нельсон

Всем  здравствуйте  !!!  Я  -  Неля !  точнее теперь  Нельсон !  Пока  ничего  понять  не  могу ,  только  зарегистрировалась ! Я  тоже  тамадую-2 года . Была  на  семинаре  в  Уфе  - ВДВ - понравилось ! Оттуда  и  попала  сюда !

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> Пока  ничего  понять  не  могу ,  только  зарегистрировалась !


А чего тут понимать?  :Dntknw:  Наливай, да пей!  :br:  За закуской заходи сюда: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137677

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Пока ничего понять не могу , только зарегистрировалась !


Не переживай, я полтора года ничего не понимал  :Taunt: 
Потом как то всё устроилось, главное не пропадай - пиши, будем рады общению.
Спрашивай - подскажем.

----------


## Vjiksy

Здраствуйте всем!!!!Замечательный сайт, а главное очень удобный! Спасибо всем кто вкладывает в него душу!!!Сама я хореограф, как по первому образованию ,так и по призванию души))))))Так сложилось, что попали семьей на Чукотку. Устроилась на работу режиссером массовых мероприятий!!! Сказать, что я новичек - ничего не сказать((((((((((((Но надеюсь, что буду полезна!!!

----------


## mimika172

:Yahoo: 

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Марина,я из Магнитогорска...спасибо Курочке за радушный прием новичков!  :Tender:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*Vjiksy*, 
*mimika172*, рады вас видеть - осваивайтесь, будьте как дома, если что то не понятно спрашивайте - будем рады помочь, подсказать, и, конечно, общаться!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## katrin 86

Добрый день!!!!!!!Я тоже очень хочу влиться в Ваш творческий коллектив!Я уже Вас все люблю, за вашу гениальность  и доброту!Возьмите меня под ваше крыло)))

Подскажите пожал. чайнику, как разместить свое фото?))))

хотела вставить свой сценарий в теме для новичков, но кнопки не активы(((почему?

----------


## вероломная

Всем привет! Очень рада, что оказалась на этом форуме!!!!

----------


## Курица

*katrin 86*, 



> Возьмите меня под ваше крыло)))


 :Grin:  ты уже там...а что-не чувствуешь? Было  у тебя 3(три) сообщения, стало-1(одно)-это я так смодерировала, чтобы мыслям было тесно. а словам просторно! :Aga: 




> Подскажите пожал. чайнику, как разместить свое фото?)


Фото размещается через Твой кабинет. КАК-в темке, которая так и еназывается А КАК-часто задаваемы на форуме вопросы.почитай-там много полезного!!!

Ещё -зайди сюда, http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=296 
прочти,  что такое наш Дом - *Inter- Kultur Haus?*
 Прежде чем зайти в остальные разделы - мы всех новичков приглашаем познакомиться и влиться в наш интернациональный Дом Творчества.
загляни непременно в тему  http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=296 
Особенно изучи вот эту тему - http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672  - не прочитав её, трудно общаться-будешь чувствовать себя слепым котёнком :Aga: 

А про 



> кнопки не активы


думаю, ты что-то путаешь...Попробуй вновь! :Aga: 


*вероломная*, 



> Всем привет!


и тебе привет,Вероломная!!! :Derisive: 



> Очень рада, что оказалась на этом форуме!!!!


только тебя  нам и не хватало!!! :Tender:  :Taunt:

----------


## Ларчик Амурский

Здравствуйте всем, моё имя Лариса, очень рада что случайно обнаружила ваш форум, я из Амурской области, город Благовещенск, пока тут всё читаю, очень интересно, спасибо за то что вы есть, надеюсь подружиться с вами :)

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> надеюсь подружиться с вами :)


Уже подружились))))))
Осваивайся, будут вопросы ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО спрашивай  :Yes4:

----------


## Юля Чёрная

*ИН-КУ* - огромная страна,
Чудесных тайн она полна!
С пути там просто сбиться,
И чтоб не заблудиться,
Ты не ходи туда одна!

[IMG]http://*********org/3425973m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

> С пути там просто сбиться,
> И чтоб не заблудиться,
> Ты не ходи туда одна!


ты не ходи туда одна-
в поводыри Я ВАМ дана,
и Курицей пусть названа,
но-право слово- я нужна
чтобы самый первый сделать шаг...
Порой -без помощи -никак...
Но только встанешь на крыло - 
Лети!!!
И - в жизни чтоб везло! :Aga:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> И - в жизни чтоб везло!


И в жизни чтоб везло,
Удача что бы любила,
И всем чертям на зло - 
ИН-КУ ты не забыла))))))))))))))

----------


## Курица

*Руслан Шумилов*, молодец, брат! :Victory:

----------


## Юля Чёрная

> И в жизни чтоб везло,
> Удача что бы любила,
> И всем чертям на зло - 
> ИН-КУ ты не забыла))))))))))))))



- ИН-КУ ты не забыла?-
  Мне мама говорила, 
- Пускай стремитесь в Голливуд,
  Здесь тоже любят вас и ждут!

----------


## Klubnica

Здравствуйте!
Меня зовут Наталья. Сегодня я впервые попала на ваш форум - и сразу потеряла дар речи: "КАК ЖЕ Я ЖИЛА БЕЗ НЕГО РАНЬШЕ" - подумала я. Буду очень рада, если вы примете меня в вашу дружную семью. Праздниками я занимаюсь не очень давно - всего около 5 лет. Сначала это было просто увлечение, а теперь стало моей жизнью, страстью и большой любовью) Как здорово, что есть такие замечательные места - где делятся опытом большие профессионалы и дают нам, новичкам, учится у них.

----------


## Саблегубик

> "КАК ЖЕ Я ЖИЛА БЕЗ НЕГО РАНЬШЕ"


Действительно!  :Ok:  Присоединяйтесь к общению. Не теряйтесь- здесь очень хорошо!

----------


## gavrilyuk

ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ, ВОТ И Я ХОЧУ ПРИСОЕДИНИТЬСЯ К ОБЩЕНИЮ! ЗАНИМАЮСЬ КУЛЬТ-МАССОВОЙ РАБОТОЙ 2 ГОДА, ТАК КАК РАБОТАЮ ЗАВЕДУЮЩЕЙ КЛУБОМ В ВОЙСКОВОЙ ЧАСТИ, КОГДА ПОПАДАЕТСЯ "ХАЛТУРКА" С УДОВОЛЬСТВИЕМ СОГЛАШАЮСЬ, НЕМНОГО ПОЮ, НЕМНОГО ПИШУ, НЕМНОГО ШЬЮ, В ОБЩЕМ С МИРУ ПО НИТКЕ! бЕЗУМНО НРАВИТЬСЯ ЭТОТ САЙТ И ВСЕ, ЧТО ЗДЕСЬ ПРОИСХОДИТ! БУДУ РАДА ОБЩЕНИЮ СО ВСЕМИ! ВСЕГО НАИЛУЧШЕГО!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*Klubnica*, 
*gavrilyuk*, милости просим, осваивайтесь, а для начала рекомендую прочесть эту тему:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672

----------


## Андрей_Крылов

Здравствуйте!Я из Украины городок Мелитополь!уже на форуме не знаю сколько времени но
 никак не могу разобраться!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> уже на форуме не знаю сколько времени но
> никак не могу разобраться!


Я почти полтора года вникал))))))
Но только потому, что особо не ставил цель.
Андрей, спрашивай, что не понятно, думаю, что корифеи разъяснят.

----------


## Ирина Василинец

добрый всем вечер, провела свой второй юбилей, все прошло на УРА! сейчас позвонили на завтра пригласили на юбилей 50 лет, как встретить юбиляра отмечает дома у себя

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> добрый всем вечер, провела свой второй юбилей, все прошло на УРА!


Молодец  :Ok: 





> как встретить юбиляра отмечает дома у себя


А когда юбилей?

----------


## Ирина Василинец

> Молодец 
> 
> 
> 
> А когда юбилей?


завтра, вернее уже сегодня если посмотреть на часы

----------


## Ирина Василинец

помогите с застолочками

----------


## Алексей41

Добрый день! Люди добрые, помогите, юбилей девушке всего то - 30, сама не знает, что хочет,но нужна темка юбилея. Голову сломал, но ничего не придумал стоящего. Может кто-то имел дело с молодостью.

----------


## Андрей_Крылов

*Алексей41*, 
Попробуйте в стиле Франции!!!вино и т.далее1

----------


## тихоняИ

Здравствуйте, уважаемые местные жители! Очень хочется стать "своей" у вас! Может, не слишком знающим и умеющим коллегой, но хотя бы "активным зрителем"! Я не профессионал, опыт у меня минимальный. Но так получилось, что несколько раз мне удалось провести юбилеи. Конечно, все получилось только благодаря интернету и простому везению. Поделиться мне пока нечем, к сожалению, своего материала, нет. Но эмоции и впечатления - есть! Буду учиться у вас!

----------


## тихоняИ

*Алексей41*, мы делали тридцатилетний юбилей подруге в виде церемонии вручения Оскара. Конечно же, идея взята нами из интернета, но тем не менее, все получилось очень неплохо. Например :"В номинации любимая сестренка Маши Ивановой представлена наша Оксана!" И слово сестренке, и каки-либо номера и конкурсы. Затем следущая номинация, например: "Лучший продавец", и номинируется в ней Оксана Александровна! И т.п.

----------


## Алексей41

Андрей! А можно подробнее?

----------


## miledi-1107

здравствуйте,Татьяна!замечательный сайт,очень бы хотелось к вам,примите?пока еще разбираюсь,как и что....а как участвовать в беседах...пока только изучаю....

----------


## Курица

*Алексей41*, 
*Андрей_Крылов*, 
*тихоняИ*, 
*miledi-1107*, 
добро пожаловать на наш Форум!!!




> а как участвовать в беседах...пока только изучаю....


Главное-внимательно ЧИТАТЬ всё, что написано до вас... :Yes4: И потихоньку-полегоньку вставлять по паре фраз!

----------


## Мурамарина

Здравствуйте! От души приветствую всех обитателей инкубатора! Где только не приходилось мне бывать за свою жизнь, а вот в инкубаторе впервые! Прикольно! Всех так радушно встречают - привечают, да и название "Только тебя нам и не хватало!" даёт ощущение, что это обращение адресовано только тебе. Давно наслышана про форум "Ин - ку", много знакомых у меня здесь, с некоторыми уже и в реали встречались, подружились. А вот зайти не было стимула. Но, видимо, судьба. Поскольку я  - человек откровенный, сразу напишу правду - у меня корыстные цели. Услышала от знакомых восторженные отзывы о тамадеях в Новосибирске, которые организуются от "Ин - ку", захотелось поучаствовать. Но, говорят, не всех берут, только своих. Вот и решила стать "своей" и, может быть, когда - нибудь попасть на эти встречи. Простите, что с первого раза и так откровенно. По - другому не могу. Я - ведущая из Перми. Зовут меня просто Марина, а Мурой муж называет. Увидела, что здесь уже обитают 2 человека из Перми. Пока изучала страницы этой темы, одну землячку увидела (Татьяна Весёлая) Очень хотелось бы пересечься, пообщаться. К сожалению, у нас в городе ведущие не очень - то дружат друг с другом. Это моя основная работа, уже 6 лет. Хотя увлекаюсь проведением праздников всю свою сознательную жизнь. Истоки - детский сад, я по образованию педагог - дошкольник. Нигде пока не бродила, сразу зашла в эту тему, поэтому пока ещё не знаю, где и чем я смогу поделиться. Но сегодня только первый день. Надеюсь, освоюсь, тем более, что здесь такие приветливые хозяева.

----------


## Курица

*Мурамарина*, вэлкам!!! :Aga:

----------


## Андрей_Крылов

*Алексей41*, 
Я постараюсь найти набросочки!
Я не проводил в этом стиле!а был гостем на этом юбилее!

----------


## Svetulya1980

Доброго времени суток всем!!! Я - новичек, говорю об этом с гордостью! На сайте первый день. Веду мероприятия третий год, учусь, так сказать. Очень надеюсь на теплый прием и на то, что обрету здесь много хороших друзей. Спасибо, что вы есть!

----------


## gavrilyuk

> *Klubnica*, 
> *gavrilyuk*, милости просим, осваивайтесь, а для начала рекомендую прочесть эту тему:
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672


Руслан, спасибо за такт!

----------


## Януська

С ума сойти сколько народу ежедневно регистрируется на нашем форуме...Тань, ты там в цыплятах то еще не запуталась?))))))) Аватарка у тебя что надо) Красавишна ты моя русская!!)

----------


## Курица

> Тань, ты там в цыплятах то еще не запуталась?)))))))


Ты что, Янусь, они все такие разные!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/3529086.jpg[/IMG] 




> Аватарка у тебя что надо) Красавишна ты моя русская!!)


Ага, сама себе нравлюсь...Смотрю-только березку-то я тонковатую выбрала для антуража... С моей фигурочкой можно бы и с кедром рядом...и с баобабом))))
Это 11.05.13 на мини-Тамадее снимок сделан, я только из Суздаля вернулась!!!!

----------


## Януська

Аааааа, то то я смотрю Иришка-ветерок тоже вся в сарафане да кокошнике...я сразу заподозрила, что девицы где-то тусили!)))

----------


## Курица

> то то я смотрю Иришка-ветерок тоже вся в сарафане да кокошнике...я сразу заподозрила, что девицы где-то тусили!)))


в славном Суздаль-граде был Флуд -Бояр, собирались как раз почти одни новички Форума в количестве 22 безбашенных чела :Grin: . причем -некоторые-с мужьями, совместили приятное(встречу в реале с полезным-знакомство с Россией-Матушкой. с её красотами)...

[IMG]http://*********net/3638860.jpg[/IMG] 
[IMG]http://*********org/3482753.jpg[/IMG] 
Новички, вы понимаете, о чем я? Пи-ши-те, общайтесь, не будьте геологами, когда по 1 сообщению в 3 месяца...это никакого кайфа, поверьте!!!

----------


## galanata

Здравствуйте! Уважаемые! очень редко выпадает возможность из-за моего"быстрого" интернета с вами пообщаться!(из-за этого и инкубационный период закончился, и,наверное, уже многое потеряла) Могу иногда только (если успею попасть в скорость) войти на сайт и чего-нибудь почитать((( так хочется иногда вклиниться в Ваши разговоры, но или срок сообщений уже прошел, или не хватает опыта работы, потому как юбилеи и свадьбы веду редко.  Сейчас на работе установили интернет, так что уделяю минутку свободного времени, что бы пообщаться. Скоро буду вести юбилей у замечательной женщины - добрейшей души человека и так хочется, что бы все прошло хорошо! Но благодаря Вам, думаю, что все будет отлично! (как проведу - отчитаюсь, если можно) А еще недавно возили семью на областной конкурс. Тема была - "Вредным привычкам - семейный заслон!" Показали отличные результаты. Есть материал, да не знаю нужен ли он здесь на сайте (если кому-то нужен - могу с удовольствием поделиться!)

----------


## PETROVICH-15

Добрый день! Когда нашла этот раздел, очень обрадовалась что могу пообщаться с профессионалами, спросить совета и т.д. Меня очень часто стали приглашать на праздники, говорят что очень хорошо получается привлечь внимание гостей и все что я не делаю проходит весело и душевно. Но у меня проблема, я не умею придумывать сама и чаще всего приходится довольствоваться тем, что нахожу в инете. В этот раз получила предложение провести юбилей у девушки (25 лет) она хочет что нибудь в сказочном стиле с народными элементами. Я ума не приложу что можно сделать... В голове только одна идея провести какой нибудь шуточный обряд (девушка не замужем), а дальше не знаю... Подскажите

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> (из-за этого и инкубационный период закончился, и,наверное, уже многое потеряла)


Галина, не переживай, старайся, конечно, чаще писать - как только у тебя будет более 30-ти сообщений, будет доступ ко многим темам.





> В голове только одна идея провести какой нибудь шуточный обряд (девушка не замужем), а дальше не знаю... Подскажите


У нас Татьяна Курочка мастер юбилеев)))))
И по поводу твоей просьбы..............
Почему всего лишь обряд?
Можно провести весь юбилей в стиле русской народной сказки, от начала до конца, вот тебе и сказка вот тебе и народное))))))))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Руслан, спасибо за такт!


 :Grin:  :flower: 
я такой не один  :Blush2: 


*Курица*, аватарка супер  :Ok:

----------


## PETROVICH-15

> Можно провести весь юбилей в стиле русской народной сказки, от начала до конца, вот тебе и сказка вот тебе и народное)


Спасибо Руслан за ответ! Я так и предполагаю провести все в сказочно-народном стиле. Проблема в том, что не умею сама сочинять. Короче, как собака, все понимаю, а сказать не могу... Вот и приходится бороздить просторы инета в поисках какой нибудь идеи. Стыдно признаться, но это так.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Стыдно признаться, но это так.


Ты не одинока, кому то везёт на идеи, кому то на их воплощение, кому то и то и другое, а кому то не то и не другое - так, что радуйся, что не в последней мы категории)))))))))))))

----------


## ssellesta

Добрый день, дорогие Форумчане!!! Ну наконец то и я разобралась что здесь да как, а то раньше только по страничкам бродила.  Как у вас здесь хорошо, тоже хочу в вашу дружную семью. Праздниками занимаюсь совсем недавно, это в основном юбилеи, свадьбы редко получается проводить, как то я их побаиваюсь, видимо у меня еще опыта маловато. Видеоотчеты  со свадеб и юбилеев посмотрела, даже завидно стало, вот ведь умеют люди работать, а мне еще учиться и учиться. но я думаю с такими профессионалами как вы у меня это получится гораздо быстрее.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Как у вас здесь хорошо, тоже хочу в вашу дружную семью.


Присоединяйся - рады видеть  :Yes4: 





> а мне еще учиться и учиться.


Век живи - век учись, мы все всё время чему то учимся, это нормальное явление.





> свадьбы редко получается проводить, как то я их побаиваюсь, видимо у меня еще опыта маловато.


Всё верно - дело практики.
У меня по началу было наоборот - свадьбы проще проводить, нежели юбилеи)))))))
А теперь и свадьбы, и юбилеи, и корпоративы, вечеринки, детские праздники да всё что угодно)))))))
И помни - не боится лишь глупец, у нормального человека чувство неуверенности, тревоги, сомнения - в порядке вещей. Хотя и тут есть исключения.

----------


## ИВЛАДА

Здравствуйте, друзья, я новичок, вот , брожу по темам, знакомлюсь. Предлагаю вам свою переделочку песенки "Бывайте здоровы , живите богато" авт. текста - переделки Холодная И.
«Бывайте здоровы, живите богато…»

1. Поздравить  хотим Вас мы все с днем рожденья,
И песенкой этой поднять настроенье!
Припев: Желаем Вам счастья, желаем удачи!
Здоровья побольше, а как же иначе?
2. Пусть день начинаться Ваш будет с улыбки,
Пусть будут забыты обиды, ошибки!
 Припев: Пусть Вам улыбается ласково солнце,
И лучиком ярким стучится в оконце!
3.  Пусть муж вечно дарит Вам нежную ласку,
И жизнь в доме будет похожа на сказку!
Припев :На сказку, на старое доброе чудо,
Когда окружают вниманьем повсюду!
4.Так будьте здоровы, живите богато,
На сколько позволит Вам ваша зарплата,
Припев: А если зарплаты , порой не хватает,
На это есть спонсор – пусть он  помогает!
5. Еще пожелать вам хотим, и не мало –
Всегда в холодильнике было что б сало!
Припев: Пусть Ваше авто обновит свою марку,
Его нам обмыть поднесете Вы чарку!
Желаем Вам счастья, желаем удачи,
Здоровья побольше, а как же иначе!

Буду рада, если кому-нибудь пригодится, Удачи!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Буду рада, если кому-нибудь пригодится, Удачи!


И тебе удачи - пиши, общайся, не пропадай))

----------


## tamada_zp2378

> Добрый всем день!!!Решилась Вам написать.
> Меня замучил вот какой вопрос.Как корректно "послать" пьяного гостя,который пристает???
> обычно за свадьбу таких бывает 2-3...я их делю по группам:
> 1.Кто просто хочет поговорить
> 2.Кто весь вечер хочет со мной потанцевать 
> 3.кто хочет БОЛЬШЕ чем потанцевать.
> С 1 и 2 группой все понято.А вот как быть с 3 группой??
> Простите если вопрос повторился


Приветик всем, только узнала о вашей группе, сразу регистрация и вот я с вами. с вами я новичок, а вот в этом деле в этом году будет юбилей 10лет!!! хочу попробовать ответом помочь на вопрос по поводу пьяных гостей. если начинают приставать, так я в микрофон, громко и при всех: - Дорогой мой, у меня муж и трое детей, придется обеспечивать всех!!! и всегда когда пристают шутку в микрофон, сразу пыл уходит в неизвестном направлении! они в тихую - герои!!! а как огласка. так и геройство закончилось :Tu: , тем более они обычно при женах бывают... Кстати, я уже дошутилась, у меня действительно муж и трое деток!!! самому маленькому вот только пять месяцев исполнилось! :Grin:

----------


## Курица

*tamada_zp2378*, добро пожаловать к нашему огоньку, только тебя нам и не хватало!!!



> у меня действительно муж и трое деток!!! самому маленькому вот только пять месяцев исполнилось!


это заслуживает большого человеческого уважения! :Aga: 



> я новичок, а вот в этом деле в этом году будет юбилей 10лет!!!


а это заслуживает уважения ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНОГО! :Ok: 
Размещайся, читай.
Особенно *эту темку всю перелопАть*, чтоб не задавать тех же вопросов, что уже были заданы, ок?

----------


## Андрей_Крылов

Здравствуйте всем!
Предложили провести детский праздник посвященный ко дню защиты детей!
А я больше как то по свадьбам да по свадьбам!
С чего начать?
Голова разрываеться!
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## BESElka

> Ты что, Янусь, они все такие разные!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


[IMG]http://*********org/3529086.jpg[/IMG] 
Танюша, ты их к Пасхе покрасила?)) :Grin: 

 :Tender: 
А аватарка у тебя, действительно, классная!!! Каждый раз любуюсь на твои фотки!

----------


## Курица

> Предложили провести детский праздник посвященный ко дню защиты детей!
> А я больше как то по свадьбам да по свадьбам!
> С чего начать?


Андрей, тут тебе точно помогут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136096 
Это ПЕСОЧНИЦА (площадка для новичков)- в детском разделе :Aga:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Кстати, я уже дошутилась, у меня действительно муж и трое деток!!!


Молодец  :flower:

----------


## gavrilyuk

А у меня через неделю "выливание полковника из коллектива", вот я и задумалась, какие конкурсы провести и что можно спеть?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> "выливание полковника из коллектива"


А что это?)))

----------


## gavrilyuk

> А что это?)))


Руслан, проще сказать, по-граждански, переводится на др. место службы, либо, в моем случае, уходит на пенсию, когда в/сл приезжает на новое место службы он "вливается в коллектив".

----------


## Каверина

Уважаемые коллеги! Хэлп ми, пожалуйста! Очень нужен детский вариант Песенки для тех, у кого нет слуха (Ля-ля-ля). Прямо очень нужен. Знаю, что есть, но не знаю, как найти... Помогите, пожалуйста...

----------


## annuschka

> "выливание полковника из коллектива"


Сразу прям вспомнилось по одноименному слову "выливание", вот что ... 
У нас в Германии к Новому году продается такой спецальный "жидкий свинец" для новогоднего гадания, который разогревается в ложке и потом выливается в блюдце с холодной водой. По той фигуре, что образовалась, прибегая к собственной фантазии, кто-что увидит можно погадать, что ждет впереди. Можно взять конечно и обычный воск или кофейную гущу и погадать. Коллеги выливают ему фигурки и  фантазируют под коменты ведущего :Vah:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Очень нужен детский вариант Песенки для тех, у кого нет слуха (Ля-ля-ля).


Прямо озадачила))))
Если нет слуха, то можно прочесть рэп, было бы чувство ритма, но детская песня для "глухих", на ум ничего не приходит..........





> вот я и задумалась, какие конкурсы провести и что можно спеть?


Конкурсы любые, песни тоже.
Хотя - в каких войсках он служил - может есть возможность привязать и игры к его специализации, а песен про военных (красивых здоровенных) достаточно.
К примеру, в ресторане работал музыкантом - часто эти военные просили песню группы "Любэ" (слова  "Там за туманами"), да многие песни этой группы, и часто пели им с кинофильма "В бой идут одни старики", песня называется "Офицеры (начинается со слов - "От героев былых времён").
Но можно узнать и его предпочтения (может есть любимая его песня).

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*Каверина*, 



> Сообщение от Руслан Шумилов
> 
> 
> Прямо озадачила))))
> Если нет слуха, то можно прочесть рэп, было бы чувство ритма, но детская песня для "глухих", на ум ничего не приходит..........
> 
> 
> Рус,  девочка имеет в виду конкретную "фишку", вот эту:
> 
> ...

----------


## Курица

*Руслан Шумилов*,  :Taunt:  Руслан, девочка тоже в курсе! :Ok:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Руслан, девочка тоже в курсе!


Здорово)))))))))))))) и снова я впросак  :Taunt:

----------


## Маська

Здравствуйте! Я только что зарегитстрировалась....и очень бы хотела воспользоваться Вашей помощью....потому что мне кажется что я заблудилась....не пойму...где начало...где конец! Я провожу детские праздники и хотела бы найти тут коллег  и единомышленников....научиться чему-то новому и поделиться своим опытом...

----------


## Курица

> Я только что зарегитстрировалась....и очень бы хотела воспользоваться Вашей помощью....потому что мне кажется что я заблудилась....не пойму...где начало...где конец! Я провожу детские праздники и хотела бы найти тут коллег  и единомышленников


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136096  - тебе сюда, дорогой новичок!!! :Aga:

----------


## tamada_zp2378

Всем доброго времени суток!!! Пишу наверное больше для того, чтобы душу излить!!! сегодня у меня был самый худший заказ в жизни!!!! заказали детский выпускной на пять часов вечера!!! ну это вроде ладно, но перед этим у детей с восьми утра утренник. насыщенная программа в детском саду, потом в кафе 2-х часовая программа ковбойской вечеринки, час прогулки в кафе (предоставлены сами себе) и потом Я - доброе утро страна!!! родители в ауте, зал огромный, детей, вместо 23 28 человек, и им фиолетово что я пришла!!! музыка орет, еле диджея нашла. у меня в руках были шарики шдм. так они меня чуть не порвали!!! начинаю проводить, а им вообще все равно. в разные стороны бегут. человек пять возле меня прыгают. начинаю проводить эстафету, мальчишки дерутся, невозможно остановить. короче намучилась. так они заказывали на 3 час, а я еле 2 часа отпрыгала, благо выручила машина с мыльными пузырями, вот возле нее стояли как солдатики. короче,я расстроена до ужаса. а завтра еще один выпускной, только в одиннадцатых классах и после завтра то же. и как с таким настроем??? да еще самое обидное, что большая часть родителей мои знакомые, представляю после этого сколько слов в мой адрес. короче я в ШОКЕ!!!

----------


## Сенова Оксана

Оксана,не расстраивайся, сработал принцип ..хотели как лyчше полyчилась.как всегда.Я так поняла детки детсадовские?.родители явно перестарались  :Blink: столько часов развлечений .детская психика явно не выдержит,отсюда и "бешеные детки" занятия ТО разрешены по 20-25 мин.если праздник ,то час .полтора.А они бедолаги весь денЬ колбасились.
Не зная нюансов советовать сложно..
а вообще.не раскисай :Derisive: . 
даю yстановкy в 11 кл -пойдет все замечательно

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*tamada_zp2378*, Оксаночка - не переживай ты так.
Конечно не твоя вина, что для деток такого возраста родители перестарались в насыщенности выпускного дня.
Что могла, ты сделала.
А по поводу настроя..........
Давным давно, лет так 12 назад, вёл свадьбу, на улице жара, в помещении (свадьба была в кафе, но тогда там не было кондиционеров) ещё жарче.
И что бы я не старался сделать, как гости с молодожёнами выходили на улицу, дольше 10 минут в помещении ни кто не находился, так вся свадьба прошла в сплошном перекуре на свежем воздухе.
В итоге, когда собирал свою аппаратуру, повара того кафе собирали со столов, практически не тронутые блюда, и ляпнули мне, что мол, у нас похороны веселее проходят, нежели ваша свадьба))))))))))
От таких "комплиментов", я был в депрессии, что не мог работать ни одно мероприятие, пришлось передать заказы своим коллегам, и не тамадил с пол года.
Стартовал заново, после свадьбы, своих друзей - уговорили им провести (за что спасибо))))))
Но самое интересное то - что спустя лет пять, после той свадьбы, я случайно встретился с теми молодожёнами, и так азартно вспоминали свою свадьбу, мол, и то прикольное было и это, и побывали в качестве гостей у других на свадьбах, что, мол, веселее своей свадьбы чем их, они не видели.
Так, что, думаю, что родители были довольны твоей работой, это только тебе понятно, что прошло это мероприятие не так как ты бы хотела.
Не парься, лови настроение с других выпускных, и всё будет хорошо.
Удачи.

----------


## tamada_zp2378

спасибо за теплые слова!!!

----------


## tamada_zp2378

спасибо за позитив, за поддержку!!!! да это действительно выпускники детского сада. так они за мной два часа ходили только призы спрашивали, видимо родители им пообещали, а меня об этом забыли предупредить! и еще дам совет начинающим, лучше с детьми работать небольшое время и в небольшом помещении. там где можно удержать их внимание.

----------


## tamada_zp2378

дорогие мои, у меня к вам вопрос. Сегодня работаю в кафе в котором табу - огонь, мыльные пузыри, шарики (если только в малом количестве), трогать стулья, брать что-то со стола, хлопушки. так вот как сделать кульминацию выпускного. и еще какие песни можно спеть для выпускников??? в большей части пою песни Ваенги, немного Успенской. ну в смысле больше шансон. может подкините пару идей!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> в большей части пою песни Ваенги, немного Успенской. ну в смысле больше шансон. может подкините пару идей!


Им клубную музыку подавать бы стоило.......................

----------


## Маська

> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136096  - тебе сюда, дорогой новичок!!!


Ой.. спасибочки.. я побывала везде куда пустили.. как зашла.. и выходить не хочется!!! Чувствую себя как дома! Море позитива.. новых эмоций.. замечательных  творческих людей!  :Vishenka 34:  Как же я раньше без вас..? Но мир не без добрых людей..указали дорожку. Очень рада..что попала в вашу весёлую тёплую компанию!!!  :Tender:

----------


## Дочки-матери

Очень рада, что нашла этот форум, но до сих пор как слепой котенок, столько всего, от многообразия голова кругом. Даже не могу найти где оставляла сообщения

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Даже не могу найти где оставляла сообщения


заходишь к себе в профиль и там все твои сообщения, где писала....

----------


## Саблегубик

*Дочки-матери*, 
Пишите общайтесь, через 30 дней и 30 сообщений вам откроется очень много полезных тем.

----------


## Vrednulya

*tamada_zp2378*, 

Ты слишком не расстраивайся. Я в эти выходные получила бесценный опыт и повод для размышлений: 
Родители заказали деткам в 4 классе развлечения в честь выпускного. Однако площадка для проведения - крытая беседка в спортивном лагере, где помимо этого класса администрация разместила еще 2 класса из других школ. 
Я созвонилась с родителями этих классов и мы договорились о том, что чтобы не было детям обидно я проведу общую программу для всех. 
Все были только за, но провести общую не получилось - потому что все классы приезжали в разное время. Поэтому одну программу прокатила за вечер несколько раз. И мало того, один из классов оказался не 4-й, как сказали изначально, а 7.
И все. На этом начался мой кошмар :)  
Какая программа 7 классу? Девушки уже практически невесты - они считают ниже своего достоинства в чем-то участвовать. Даже разговаривать толком не хотели. Смысл - "мы уже не дети". Мальчишки немного поактивнее, но то же самое - 3 вышли участвовать, остальные носятся по территории комплекса. В итоге родители стали наезжать :( 
А с другим классом - 4 - все пошло на ура. 2 часа на одном дыхании, в конце обнимаемся и визжим от восторга, причем и я, и дети, и мои помощницы. Приехали домой - еще весь вечер были на позитиве. Поэтому на тот класс я просто рукой махнула и все. Забыла как страшный сон))) 

Из полезного, что я вынесла от такого типа праздника - это девчонки-помощницы. Теперь везде только с ними на такие мероприятия. 
Раздать реквизит, подпеть, подтанцевать, организовать, построить, помочь с конкурсами и т.д. и т.п. Конечно, нам таким нужно было выделяться из толпы - заказали футболочки, сразу какая-то презентабельность появилась :)

А вспоминая как в детском саду мы дни рождения проводили - вот где надо железные нервы и терпение. Хоть и подготовительная группа - внимание держится буквально 15 минут, потом начинаем изобретать велосипеды чтоб собрать их в кучку.

----------


## galanata

> tamada_zp2378,


   Добрый-бодрый день!   
 А я стараюсь на детских мероприятиях сразу завести лидера. (заранее узнаю у классного руководителя, кто им является) Если его удалось заинтересовать - то пол-дела сделано. считай, что массовость в конкурсах обеспечена))) Вообще с детьми , мне кажется, еще сложнее, чем со взрослыми. Взрослых реакцию проще предугадать,чем детскую. А дети иногда такие непредсказуемые попадаются....

----------


## devir

Всем большой привет! Меня зовут Сергей. Хочется всех поблагодарить за прекрсный форум, море позитива, креатива. Я два года переодически веду различные праздники, и понимаю какой это труд. Пора уже сделать профессиональный праздник специально для Тамады. Они этого заслуживают..... Вот тока вопрос кто будет вести корапаративы на этот праздник....

----------


## praskov

Здравствуйте .Уже долгое время как я зарегистрировалась на  этом волшебном форуме.Бываю не часто,но и не редко.Мне здесь очень нравится,так интересно всё.У меня к вам ,Курочка,вопрос-если я не тамада,а просто весёлый человек,который день рождения своих родных пытаюсь оживить(а не просто сидеть есть,пить и сплетни слушать),можно ли мне тоже бывать у вас?
И если я хочу написать об каком либо конкурсе или игре или ещё что... -можно ли не профессианалам писать и где?Честно сказать я в темах ещё не разбираюсь-прямо лабиринт-заблудиться можно.Спасибо заранее за ответ.Удачи и здоровьюшка вам всем!!!

----------


## Курица

> У меня к вам ,Курочка,вопрос-если я не тамада,а просто весёлый человек,который день рождения своих родных пытаюсь оживить(а не просто сидеть есть,пить и сплетни слушать),можно ли мне тоже бывать у вас?


 :Taunt:  конечно, никто никому не может запретить бывать тут, писать тут, в любой из темок, где тебе нравится читать и где хочется что-нибудь сказать!!!



> можно ли не профессианалам писать и *где*?


Везде, куда тебя пускают и где тебе ЕСТЬ что сказать! :Aga: 




> Честно сказать я в темах ещё не разбираюсь-прямо лабиринт-заблудиться можно


На гл. странице на самов верху справ найди слово Кабинет. 
Нажми-и увидишь те темы, где ты уже "наследила"...
Пиши, что еще тебе нужно узнать! :Aga:

----------


## Evangeliya Efron

Здравствуйте, Татьяна. Подскажите, как здесь ориентироваться? Я начинающая ведущая праздников и хочу побольше узнать о конкурсах, поздравлениях, сценариях.. Куда держать курс на сайте? В какую группу?

----------


## Evangeliya Efron

На самом деле такое бывает, работаешь, работаешь, все сидят с каменными лицами..  Ни улыбки, ни смешинки..Думаю, ну всё.. Праздник потерян.. А потом в конце все подходят, благодарят и разбирают визитки))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Куда держать курс на сайте? В какую группу?


Надеюсь, что Татьяна вам подскажет.
Первым делом (не знаю как тебя звать, в твоём личном профиле нет имени на кириллице, а правильно прочесть латиницу не рискну) посети эту страницу и внимательно прочти:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672

Некоторые темы для начинающих:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=134075
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=37048
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129448
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137165

А это своего рода юмор из жизни ведущих:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135631
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=36272

А это для позитива (так на всякий случай):
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136173

Надеюсь, Татьяна меня дополнит)))

Но главное вот что - после регистрации на форуме, каждый участник проходит, своего рода, инкубационный период - то есть, в течении 30-ти дней будет пока ограничен допуск к различным темам (ссылки я тебе скинул, которые тебе будут доступны).
Так вот, за этот период тебе желательно писать тут и в доступных темах, желательно "накопить" более 30-ти сообщений.
Сложностей для общительного человека я не вижу - и когда наступит 10.07.2013, практически весь форум будет доступен полностью.
Ну......... Несколько слов скажи о себе)))




> На самом деле такое бывает, работаешь, работаешь, все сидят с каменными лицами.. Ни улыбки, ни смешинки..Думаю, ну всё.. Праздник потерян.. А потом в конце все подходят, благодарят и разбирают визитки))


Мой небольшой совет - цитируй (как я твои слова) текст, ответ на который ты пишешь - просто не понятно, кому твой пост адресован)))
А по поводу "каменных лиц", согласен с тобой - эмоциональный "уровень" гостей разный, и когда пытаешься разглядеть по лицам - нравится им или нет, то выводы могут быть ошибочными)))
Всякое бывает  :Grin:

----------


## tamada_zp2378

Привет всем, всем, всем!!! отгуляла выпускные, плюс детские дни рождения и т.д. Спасибо всем кто поддержал меня!!! сейчас есть немного времени пока старшие на улице, а малыш спит. отчет: выпускной прошел в общем нормально, детей 11 человек и все кроме двух девочек домашние курочки, поэтому наверное медалисты. музыкант попался мягко говоря не очень. он перед выпускным установил себе программку для диджеев и целый вечер игрался коверканьем музыки, а потом и совсем у него сломалась мышка и он 40 минут ее делал. ну я естесно без музыки все 40 минут о том, о сем, застольные конкурсы проводила!!!! родители к нему наверное раз восемь подходили, потом ко мне, мол выручай, музыка не ахти. группа "руки верх" играла раза 4, это было что-то!!! зато учителя у меня отрывались по полной программе, видимо были рады!!!! когда уже начала командовать музыкой, даже рассвет малехо пропустили, потом в скором порядке собирались. а сейчас свадьбы потихоньку просыпаются, вот в конце недели детский день рождение, свадьба, да еще 21 юбилей! на юбилее 12 человек, из них двое мужчин. а юбилярша с разбитым сердцем, пол года назад муж ушел. дочь заказала, слезно просила маму оживить! и вот сижу голову ломаю, че с ними делать??? да еще 5 часов это веселье!!! может у кого есть идеи???

----------


## ROksana

Здравствуйте, уважаемая Курочка!
Мне выпало первый раз проводить студенческий выпускной. Много раз проводила школьные, получалось всегда очень весело и интересно (во многом благодаря форуму). Теперь вся в сомненьях, ведь студенты - не школьники, уже взрослые люди. Потому, мне кажется, и тональность нужна совершенно другая. Есть некоторые задумки, но очень хотелось бы обсудить их с профессионалами. В каких темках можно пообщаться по этому поводу? И, если можно, какие-нибудь советы из личного опыта (кстати, студенты - бухгалтеры и экономисты).

----------


## Курица

> Мне выпало первый раз проводить студенческий выпускной.


*ROksana*, http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=132383 вот тут подтемка про выпускной в училище, техникуме




> если можно, какие-нибудь советы из личного опыта


к сожалению, из личного опыта ничего не подскажу, п.ч. вообще выпускные-совсем не моя "тема" :Meeting: 
Вот по  свадьбам и особенно юбилеям -да,могу что-то посоветовать...

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> музыкант попался мягко говоря не очень.


Жуть......... по этому работаю, по возможности, только с проверенными профессионалами.





> может у кого есть идеи???


Юбилярша с разбитым сердцем...................
Представляю состояние её, когда рухнула вся её жизнь уже не в молодом возрасте........
На мой взгляд - подумай, может есть смысл программу в развлекаловку выстроить? Пусть, действительно она развеется, ни о чём грустном, философским задумываться не будет?





> И, если можно, какие-нибудь советы из личного опыта


Пиши мне в личку.

----------


## Дочки-матери

спасибо!

----------


## tamada_zp2378

> Пиши мне в личку.


 я в компьютерах, честно, больше вкл. и выкл. уточните, где личка? 

 у юбилярши две доци и они просят номер с их участием, типа благодарственное поздравление за то, что вырастила, поставила на ноги и бла, бла,бла!!!

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> уточните, где личка?


личка - это где на верхней строке написано уведомления. нажимаешь-вылезает "входящие". вообще, если есть письмо, то высвечивает уведомление. 
а если сама хочешь написать, то нажимаешь на треугольничек возле ника (у тебя, например, tamada...) вылезает прямоугольничек, нажимаешь "отправить личное сообщение".

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> уточните, где личка?





> хочешь написать, то нажимаешь на треугольничек возле ника (у тебя, например, tamada...) вылезает прямоугольничек, нажимаешь "отправить личное сообщение".


"Личка" - *это личное сообщение* (конкретно лично кому то направленное).
Зоя описала вариант, как отправить.
Есть вариант другой:
Просто кликни по моей фотографии - ты сразу попадёшь на мою страницу, а с лева (под моей, уже другой фотографии) будет строчка *"отправить личное сообщение"* - смело жми на эту строчку - а дальше будет тебе всё понятно.
По поводу того, что с компом и интернетом на "ТЫ" - это нормальное явление, не переживай, со временем будешь во всём разбираться и другим подсказывать.
А пока спрашивай у нас)))

----------


## tamada_zp2378

> личка - это где на верхней строке написано уведомления. нажимаешь-вылезает "входящие". вообще, если есть письмо, то высвечивает уведомление.
> а если сама хочешь написать, то нажимаешь на треугольничек возле ника (у тебя, например, tamada...) вылезает прямоугольничек, нажимаешь "отправить личное сообщение".


спасибо. за помощь!!! скоро с вами хакером стану!!!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> скоро с вами хакером стану!!!


 :Taunt:  :Grin:  почему бы и нет))))))))))

----------


## tamada_zp2378

вот захожу и опять никого!!! ау!!! где все!

----------


## tamada_zp2378

> Вот по свадьбам и особенно юбилеям -да,могу что-то посоветовать...


мама Курочка, ну подскажите какую нибудь сценку, чтобы две взрослые дочери поздравили маму и поблагодарили за все, что она им дала в жизни!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> вот захожу и опять никого!!! ау!!! где все!


Ты *пиши*, кто то да ответит, рано или поздно))))))
Согласись - не все же могут присутствовать в интернете в одно и тоже время, особенно, если учитывать, что на форуме находятся пользователи с разных уголков планеты))))))





> мама Курочка, ну подскажите какую нибудь сценку, чтобы две взрослые дочери поздравили маму и поблагодарили за все, что она им дала в жизни!


Татьяна довольно сильно занята, если будет возможность - она обязательно что то посоветует.
Я, сценками и миниатюрами не работаю - по этому ничего подсказать не могу.
Ну может по этим ссылкам что найдёшь (если есть доступ):
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=34906
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=123953
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133229

----------


## tamada_zp2378

> (если есть доступ):


я еще маааленькая, я еще новичок, как песочницы отгуляю, так и дальше пойду!!! ну а за ответ спасибо!!! Вы просто молодец. всегда на боевом посту!!!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> всегда на боевом посту!!!


Это просто время есть))) По возможности всегда кто то на боевом посту находится, но в основном Татьяна-Курочка.





> я еще маааленькая, я еще новичок, как песочницы отгуляю, так и дальше пойду!!!


Кроме "песочницы" и этой темы много других тем, где и "маленьким" доступ есть))))))
Гуляй где пускают, не бойся)))))))

----------


## Курица

-


> По возможности всегда кто то на боевом посту находится, но в основном Татьяна-Курочка.


спасибо, братец Рус, мы меня очень даже качественно заменяешь.
Дамам  :Grin: приятно на пороге встретить галантного кавалера, который их принимает с распростёртыми объятиями! :Aga: 




> мама Курочка, ну подскажите какую нибудь сценку, чтобы две взрослые дочери поздравили маму и поблагодарили за все, что она им дала в жизни!


Про то, *где найти сценки, Руслан уже посоветовал* - ты сходи по ссылочкам, что он тебе дал на той странице, а вот песенку яя  для своей юбилярши для дочерей переделывала, посмотри, мотив довольно известный, в словах имена  подправить легко-сама не справишься-напиши в личку, поморгу(ес...Она-от двух дочек и их деток, пели сами дочери под минус. :Aga: 
ПЕСНЯ «МАМОЧКИНА СТРАНА»
1. Мы называем дом родной наш
 Мамочкина страна.
 Там люди с добрыми глазами,
 Там жизнь любви полна!
 Там могут дети веселиться
 Там зла и горя нет!
 Хоть не давали там лениться,
Там мы не знали бед!
Припев: Мамочкина страна, 
 Мамочкина страна…
 Всем мы расскажем,
 Всем покажем
 Где она, где она.
2. Мамочкин дом мы не забудем,
 В сердце он навсегда!
К маме всегда спешить мы будем,
Хоть и летят года…
Мамочка  -  солнце в доме нашем,
 Что согревает  нас!
Бабушку любят Тёма с Пашей,
Миша ей  всё отдаст!!!
Припев: Мамочкина страна, 
 Мамочкина страна…
 Всем мы расскажем,
 Всем покажем
 Где она, где она.

3. Пусть это кажется весёлым,
Но  миг  такой придет-
Бабушкой станут Катя с Олей,
Тёма служить пойдёт…
Но  час свиданья  нам предназначен
В бабушкиной  стране
Там ждёт тебя (Оля показывает на Катю) 
красивый мальчик,
Внуком он будет мне 
(Оля показывает себе на грудь)!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> меня очень даже качественно заменяешь.


 :Blush2:

----------


## tamada_zp2378

спасибо, Танюша. как пройдет отпишусь

----------


## tamada_zp2378

может не в теме скажу. если что можете удалить мое сообщение. сегодня когда посетила одноклассники, увидела клип, а класс на него поставили больше 20000 тыс человек. песня вроде и простая, примитивная. но за душу берет. я даже прослезилась. вот думаю, может где-то ее вставить в юбилей. поет Антон Лирник, называется детство СССР!!! может у кого возникнут идеи!!!

----------


## Курица

> поет Антон Лирник, называется детство СССР!!!


 :Ok:  :Aga:  надо думать, а пока...
смотреть тут
скачать бесплатно тут

----------


## tamada_zp2378

Руслан, подскажите ссылку на песочницу, а то потерялася, я мама!!!

----------


## Курица

> подскажите ссылку на песочницу, а то потерялася


ПЕСОЧНИЦА тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136096 
Чтоб не потерять эту темку-заходи через Кабинет, там все темки, в которых ты писала, сохраняются! :Aga: 
И вот, чуть раньше Руслан предлагал ссылочки:



> Некоторые темы для начинающих:
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=134075
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=37048
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129448
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137165

----------


## tamada_zp2378

спасибо. дорогая Курочка!

----------


## Дафна&Жозефина

Всем привет!А вот и мы!Мы цыплята, как здесь так и в тамадействе.Опыт невелик, но 1,5 года есть уже.На форуме в основном я Дафна!Приятно познакомиться, буду осваиваться!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> ссылку на песочницу,


Татьяна подсказала))))))





> Приятно познакомиться, буду осваиваться!


Рады видеть)))))

----------


## tamada_zp2378

зашла к маме курочке и не узнала страницу, два раза на верх поднималась проверяла, а потом последнюю набрала смотрю точно, эта страница. только что-то изменилось... потом дошло мама Курочка фото поменяла!!! мне нравиться, вы каждый раз разная!

----------


## Курица

*tamada_zp2378*, Оксана, твой пост с отчётом о проведенной свадьбе я перенесла в соответствующую темку, это тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135322 
Молодец, что ты пишешь на Форум!
Посмотри- у тебя уже почти 30 сообщений. 19 мая -месяц назад-ты зарегистрировалась, а завтра, 20 июня,при условии написания еще одного поста, перед тобой откроются ВСЕ двери на Форуме!!! :Yahoo: 
Только очень хотелось бы, чтобы ты, как Гюльчатай, "открыла личико" и выставила своё фото в качестве аватара.
Это просто-через Кабинет. Только фото должно быть уменьшено!!!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> потом дошло мама Курочка фото поменяла!!!





> очень хотелось бы, чтобы ты, как Гюльчатай, "открыла личико" и выставила своё фото в качестве аватара.


 :Aga:  :Yes4:  :Yes4:

----------


## катунь

Здравствуйте, творческие, активные, талантливые-уверена других здесь нет)))) Я уже давно перемещаюсь по форуму-наблюдателем.Научите, очень прошу, как включиться в процесс общения??? заранее спасибо)

----------


## Курица

> Я уже давно перемещаюсь по форуму-наблюдателем


 :Blink: А почему-только наблюдателем???
Ты же написала этот пост-вот он и положил начало общению. 
Знаешь, делай так: читаешь-что-то зацепило. напиши свое мнение, предварительно выделив те строки. на которые хочешь отреагировать...
ты их выделишь, и -смотри-на гиперссылке "выплывет" слово "Цитировать".
Ты на него жми, и цитата сама впрыгнет в твой пост, а ты на негоотвечай...
И начнется диалог.
Поняла?
КАК тебя зовут, откуда ты? Напиши, пожалуйста.
Да и фото бы в аватарку вставить было бы неплохо.
Дерзай-у тебя всё получится! :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Научите, очень прошу, как включиться в процесс общения???


Так уже включилась)))))
И Татьяна-Курочка и я - отреагировали))))))))

----------


## квочка

Здравствуйте! Приветствую всех тружениников! переехала в свой дом- интернет плохой.не тянет.
Татьяна у меня вопрос куда делись все /спасибо/? Как благодарить?

 спасибо.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> у меня вопрос куда делись все /спасибо/? Как благодарить?


Алиса, видно тебя давно тут на форуме не было)))))))
Форум несколько раз взламывали хакеры, как то умудрялись через функцию "спасибки" прорываться, пришлось отказаться от неё.
А по поводу благодарности - в низу с лева каждого сообщения есть *треугольник* и *шестигранная звёздочка*, если на эту звёздочку нажать -через секунду всплывёт окошечко - а дальше как быть, думаю поймёшь (если что - подскажем).
Правда подряд одному и тому же пользователю эту "благодарность" не "напишешь", так как по правилам (во избежании "взращивания культа личности" того или иного пользователя) необходимо нескольким участникам форума (не знаю скольким  :Meeting: ), так же поставить эту благодарность.

----------


## Курица

> Татьяна у меня вопрос куда делись все /спасибо/? Как благодарить?


Потеряшкам-привет!
Алис-Рус уже  объяснил...так уж вышло-мы теперь *спасибо* словами говорим :Meeting:

----------


## tamada_zp2378

> Молодец, что ты пишешь на Форум!
> Посмотри- у тебя уже почти 30 сообщений. 19 мая -месяц назад-ты зарегистрировалась, а завтра, 20 июня,при условии написания еще одного поста, перед тобой откроются ВСЕ двери на Форуме!!!
> Только очень хотелось бы, чтобы ты, как Гюльчатай, "открыла личико" и выставила своё фото в качестве аватара.
> Это просто-через Кабинет. Только фото должно быть уменьшено!!!


Танюша. огромное спасибо!!! Теперь отчет с юбилея!!! он оказался не из простых. Представляете, это мои клиенты, свадьбу вела два года назад!!! ну так вот. Юбилярша для своего возраста женщина красивая и эта ситуация с мужем, я просто в шоке. где были его глаза??? начала с красивых слов про юбилей, а у нее глаза на мокром месте, я про детей - она опять плачет, я ей корону на голову, она опять в слезы. даже танцы начала, а она на своей волне - ни ритма, ни слов не слышит!!! были еще три ее подружки, так они вместе с ней пытались подхватить минорное настроение. я уже не знала, что делать. а потом по кругу попросила гостей пожелания по одному слову, так ей нажелали всего, всего... пока одна не сказала про красавца мужчину и видимо вскрыла больную рану. вот как раз с этого момента пошло наше движение по другому руслу. мы придумали, какой должен быть этот мужчина, как должны провести первую встречу, проще говоря обыграла я это. а две девочки ее дочки спели для нее эту песню, мамина страна. провела для детей несколько игр, они для бабушки спели песню и вынесли торт. сделала песок разноцветный и т.д. музыкант мой ни как не мог угодить музыкой, все они вялые какие-то. после торта я попросила поставить просто фоном песни. он поставил песню Михаила Шуфутинского "белые розы" и тут наша юбилярша ожила, говорит:- какая хорошая музыка, пошли танцевать!!! вот и попробуй угадать, кому чего после этого! 
спасибо вам всем за помощь и поддержку!
а фото найду выставлю, обещаю!

----------


## tamada_zp2378

Танюша, Руслан помогите пожалуйста!!! не могу найти обряды. у кого-то из девчонок нашла обряд с кольцами, с родниковой водой и вот ищу и ни как. завтра свадьба хотела попробовать, если можно!!!!

----------


## Джина

> Танюша, Руслан помогите пожалуйста!!!


Наша Курочка временно отсутствует, отдыхает на море. Руслан работает.
Свадебные обряды находятся здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=28932&page=33

или можно обратиться с просьбой вот сюда
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137828

----------


## tamada_zp2378

> Наша Курочка временно отсутствует, отдыхает на море


наверное в такую жару в самый раз! спасибо вам за помощь!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> ищу и ни как.


Спасибо Джине, подсказала.





> Руслан работает.


Только что приехал с конкурса - результаты будут известны завтра......................
Дорога обошлась кровью и потом - 200 км туда и 200 обратно, назад ехали под таким страшным дождём, что почти все машины стояли из-за абсолютной нулевой видимости, и в 30-ти км. залили свечи, потом полетело то да это, ремонтировались................... жуть, а ливень не прекращался...........

----------


## tamada_zp2378

вроде и фото в кабинете выставила. а здесь как?

----------


## tamada_zp2378

> выставила своё фото в качестве аватара.


как??? я чего-то не так делаю???

----------


## Курица

> как??? я чего-то не так делаю???


всё так! :Tender: В кабинете фото есть-Дама там-красоты неописуемой, Рус, сходи обЛИзательно- :Grin: -полюбоваться-не пожалеешь!!! :Aga: 
А сюда выставляй тоже через Профиль, только ты выбирала раздел:изменить фотографию, теперь выбери:изменить аватар, и твою аву  надо сильно ужать- максимальный размер 150 на 300 пикселей или 25.0 Кб. 
Загрузишь когда, жми на Отправить и не обращай внимания на надпись "Загружка файла прошла неудачно"-это сбой в программе-пишут эту фразу всегда, но фото(если сжатое)встает на место как миленькое.
Так что ты или сама ужми, или мне пришли, я ужму и назад тебе кину.
Эл. адрес-у меня в автоподписи.
Ты-вижу-тоже попробовала там у себя в автоподписи писать, и у тебя получилось :Taunt: 
FFF какое-то -это, я понимаю, проба пера? :Aga:  ты там имя напиши своё, да эл. адрес.
Напишешь адрес-жми на пробел, чтоб он стал рабочим (посинел).
Ещё можешь написать цитату/девиз свой.
Пользуйся цветом и размером шрифта, не бойся экспериментирровать-там есть ПРЕДПРОСМОТР подписи-что не так-попрравить можно.
Удачи! :Ok:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> фото есть-Дама там-красоты неописуемой, Рус, сходи обЛИзательно--полюбоваться-не пожалеешь!!!


 :Grin: Сходил, не пожалел - радуюсь тому, что на форум одни красавицы идут :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

> Сходил, не пожалел - радуюсь тому, что на форум одни красавицы идут


Брат, я же тебя насквозь вижу :Derisive:  :Yes4:

----------


## Дождик Мария

Доброго времени суток, всем форумчанам! Наконец-то добралась и я до этой странички, дабы отметиться и представиться!
Зовут меня Мария, из славного города Нарьян-Мар. Праздничный бизнес для меня хобби, а не основной вид заработка. Но, не смотря на это, я всё время в поиске чего-то  нового, задорного и веселящего. Буду рада поделиться тем, что имею у себя (хотя оно всё большей частью взято из Интернета). :-)

----------


## Курица

*Дождик Мария*, 
Машенька, приветствую тебя!
Твой город уже "отметился" на нашем Форуме, есть в разделе Муз. конкурсы засечательная девушка Галина из Нарьян-Мара, которая там модераторствует и делает много именных песенных нарезок-только она сейчас на море-потом я вас обязательно познакомлю.
А пока- пролистай эту темку страниц 5 назад-там мы с Русланом даем ссылки, куда вначале лучше сходить, отметиться, чтобы набрать 30 сообщений, после которых многие темы Форума. доселе закрытые, станут доступнымию
Обживайся, если что-пиши в личку. :Aga: 
Курочка

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Обживайся, если что-пиши в личку.


 :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4:

----------


## gvs

> только она сейчас на море-потом я вас обязательно познакомлю.


Танюша, я всегда на посту  :Grin:  А с Машей мы уже знакомы  :Yes4:  Она просто замечательная девушка, ведущая и просто человек  :Smile3:  Более того, как оказалось потом после знакомства, мы живем в одном доме, в одном подъезде, еще и день рождения у нас в один день, с разницей в один год  :Grin:  Ну, и хобби любимое у нас одинаковое  :Smile3: 




> Доброго времени суток, всем форумчанам! Наконец-то добралась и я до этой странички, дабы отметиться и представиться!


Маша, приветствую тебя, дорогая  :Yahoo:

----------


## Курица

> А с Машей мы уже знакомы  Она просто замечательная девушка, ведущая и просто человек  Более того, как оказалось потом после знакомства, мы живем в одном доме, в одном подъезде, еще и день рождения у нас в один день, с разницей в один год  Ну, и хобби любимое у нас одинаковое


 :Vah:  бывает же такое!!!

----------


## gvs

> бывает же такое!!!


Ой, как оказалось, бывает  :Yes4:  Я с Машей познакомилась на своем юбилее в марте месяце, ведь его у меня Маша и вела (дабы мне самой себе его не проводить  :Grin: ). Вот в процессе подготовки праздника и выяснились такие подробности  :Smile3:  Я сама была поражена, что такое бывает  :Grin:  А ведь мы с Машей ни разу до моего праздника не виделись возле дома или в подъезде  :Taunt:

----------


## Дождик Мария

Так конечно... как мы с тобой увидимся если ты оказывается на форуме модературствуешь!!! :-) Да и в дом к вам переехали в прошлом августе... Но я очень рада нашему знакомству и очень благодарна тебе за твоё доброе отзывчивое сердце и желание прийти на помощь в любой момент! Спасибочки!!! :flower:

----------


## Дождик Мария

Спасибо большое :-) за радушный прием! Обязательно приму к сведению Ваши наставления и отмечусь везде!!!

----------


## Курица

> Обязательно приму к сведению Ваши наставления и отмечусь везде!!!


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=35040
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136284 - вот это прочти обязательно и отметься в этих темках,Маш! :Aga:

----------


## gvs

> только она сейчас на море


Танечка, я помимо того что отдыхаю, еще ведь никак не забуду про свое любимое хобби и хожу высматриваю всякие красивые, интересные штуки для работы на праздниках  :Grin:  Только что пришла с набережной, нашла там и приобрела цветик-шестицветик (вместо семицветика) на палочке  :Taunt:  Где-то помнится я видела что-то с этим связанное. Теперь надо поискать  :Smile3:  Костюмы украинские увидела, красивущщщие и ободок-национальный головной украинский убор  :Yes4:  У нас такого не купишь, так вот теперь думаю, покупать или нет их  :Taunt:  Хочется, чтоб праздники проходили красиво, с атрибутами, раз уж начала ими заниматься  :Smile3:

----------


## Курица

> Костюмы украинские увидела, красивущщщие и ободок-национальный головной украинский убор  У нас такого не купишь, так вот теперь думаю, покупать или нет их


следуй первому чувству:если оч.понравились и точно знаешь, что не купишь у себя там, то...покупай, а уж где и как применить-придумаем всем миром, раз уж 



> Хочется, чтоб праздники проходили красиво, с атрибутами, раз уж начала ими заниматься


 :Aga:

----------


## Вячеслав ТО"Заурал"

Доброго времени суток всем! Скажите, это все еще подраздел для новичков или он уже перерос просто в поле для общения! Представлюсь и расскажу цель визита!
Меня зовут Вячеслав, родом я из Башкирии, но в данный момент я с супругой переехал в город Екатеринбург, так сказать решил расти дальше, т.к. в моем родном городе перспектив очень мало - город милый, уютный, красивый, но развит плохо и рабочих мест маловато. С института занимаюсь организацией и проведением праздников в коллективе молодых и креативных ребят - называем мы себя творческое объединение "ЗАУРАЛ",все это было до переезда, а сейчас наш коллектив распался. Я молод. Мне 25. В данный момент работаю менеджером по продажам инструмента, но на первоначальном этапе столкнулся с очень острой нехваткой денежных средств и все-таки решил вновь попробовать заняться тем, что я хорошо умею - зажигать публику. Однако это уже не маленький город, в котором были все покорены нашим задором, юмором и находчивостью, а скорее поле боя с огромной конкуренцией. Поэтому я здесь! Хочу просить помощи у людей, которые объединились в этом месте, чтобы помочь друг другу. Давайте общаться, делиться опытом. 
 Я имею способности к вокалу, предпочитаю импровизировать и общаться с публикой. Люблю нестандартный подход. На данном этапе столкнулся с тем, что программа, которая много раз меня выручала стала неактуальной. Есть конкретные вопросы! Жду отклика! Спасибо за внимание!

----------


## Курица

> Скажите, это все еще подраздел для новичков или он уже перерос просто в поле для общения! Представлюсь и расскажу цель визита!





> это уже не маленький город, в котором были все покорены нашим задором, юмором и находчивостью, а скорее поле боя с огромной конкуренцией. Поэтому я здесь! Хочу просить помощи у людей, которые объединились в этом месте, чтобы помочь друг другу.


Ты оказался в нужное время в нужном месте, брат Вячеслав! :Aga: 




> Давайте общаться, делиться опытом.


этим мы здесь и занимаемся. :Derisive:  Я, например, чуть больше пяти с половиной лет общаюсь на этом форуме... :Meeting: Так же и другие старички-просто ЖИВУТ Форумом и на Фолруме)
А еще и в реале встречаемся...
Тебе , наверное, ближе вот этот регион встреч
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=431 



> На данном этапе столкнулся с тем, что программа, которая много раз меня выручала стала неактуальной. Есть конкретные вопросы!


Задавай.
Это - тут http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=341 

Удачи! Здесь, в темке-пока новичок-задавай любые вопосы.
Ответим или..."пошлем"...туда, где ответят,Слав! :Grin:

----------


## Доня

Здравствуйте, я -новенькая и пока ничегошеньки не понимаю, но так хочется побыстрее все узнать, научиться    Примите меня в свою дружную семью ?

----------


## Курица

*Доня*, привет!



> Примите меня в свою дружную семью ?


Считай-уже приняли. Почитай 5-6 последних страниц этой темки, там мы с Русом даем ссылки на важные для новичков темки! :Aga:

----------


## ЕЛЕНА_КАРПЕНКО67

> Чтоб не потерять эту темку-заходи через Кабинет, там все темки, в которых ты писала, сохраняются!


Тань, что бы мы новички ,без тебя ,нашей мамы делали...в голове каша от информации и суперских идей. , но постоянно теряешь то, что находилось...наверное я совсем туповатенькая в компе :Blush2:

----------


## Sемицветик

> Привет,Олеся!
> *тамада экономка*, ты и впрямь "экономка"- почти за четыре месяца на форуме(я сужу по дате регистрации-начало апреля) ты написала всего 2(ДВА!) поста.
> С такими темпами, я думаю, особой дружбы не получится, т.к. общение минимальное...А для того, чтобы учиться и расти, тебе нужно как минимум 30 результативных постов-тогда ты можешь читать ВСЕ темки, а не бегать по форуму и заходить только в ОТКРЫТЫЕ "двери" (но это-только в порядке совета))))


Здравствуйте, я тоже новенькая, зелененькая-зелененькая. Присоединиться хочется, но пока боязно. Пока читаю, спрашиваю, интересуюсь. Вот у меня вопросик: не могу понять откуда начать? очень хочется и туда и туда..... :Smile3:

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте, я тоже новенькая, зелененькая-зелененькая.


*светлана 7*, привет! Заметила я, заметила тебя на форуме. Смотрю-по многим темкам ты уже прогулялась, кое-где добрые слова форумчанам сказала, поблагодарила за прочитанное, и все это правильно...



> Присоединиться хочется, но пока боязно.


а чего? Думаю, пока тебя ни кто в лоб через монитор еще не ударил, так ведь? :Taunt: 



> не могу понять откуда начать? очень хочется и туда и туда.


 :Grin: А вот это прочла, и сразу старый, бородатый анекдот вспомнила:
Лев, царь, понимаешь, зверей, собрал всех зверей на поляне и говорит: "Все, кто умный - налево, кто красивый- направо." Звери все распределились туда-сюда, одна обезьяна мечется. Лев говорит: 
-Чего мечешься? 
Она: 
-Ну, я и умная и красивая... не знаю, куда встать.

ПОКА(пока)-читай и пиши там, куда тебя пускают. Но не хвалебные пару строк(как ты сейчас), а что-то из своего опыта(жизненного ли, опыта ведения праздников)-т.е. 30 РЕЗУЛЬТАТИВНЫХ постов и 1 мес. на форуме откроют тебе двери во все темки форума))))))

----------


## Вячеслав ТО"Заурал"

Удачи! Здесь, в темке-пока новичок-задавай любые вопосы.
Ответим или..."пошлем"...туда, где ответят,Слав! :Grin: [/QUOTE]

Огромное спасибо! Очень теплый прием! ))) Отправляюсь...

----------


## Курица

> Очень теплый прием! )))


а то :Grin: 
Слав, чтоб цитировалось красиво-просто выдели тот кусок поста, на который хочешь дать ответ, и...жди...На гиперссылке "выплывет" слово *Цитировать*. Жми на него, и цитата сама "впрыгнет" в твой пост. Попробуй тут прямо сейчас-чтоб был уже уверен. что цитировать научился! :Derisive:

----------


## Вячеслав ТО"Заурал"

> Жми на него, и цитата сама "впрыгнет" в твой пост. Попробуй тут прямо сейчас-чтоб был уже уверен. что цитировать научился!


Все понял! ))

----------


## Курица

> Все понял! ))


[IMG]http://*********org/4078465m.jpg[/IMG] 

 :Ok: молоток!!!

----------


## latinos

Всем привет. У меня завтра праздник. Работаю на дне рожденье малыша которому 1 год. Но праздник в основном для взрослых. Но проблема в том что мама ребёнка ещё и крестить будет в кафе но как то не понятно по какому. Без батюшки но с крёстными, там волосы отрезать и всё такое. А я и не знаю что в этот момент говорить. Не поможете ли с советом или хоть какой то материал подскажете? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Курица

> Всем привет. У меня завтра праздник. Работаю на дне рожденье малыша которому 1 год. Но праздник в основном для взрослых. Но проблема в том что мама ребёнка ещё и крестить будет в кафе но как то не понятно по какому. Без батюшки но с крёстными, там волосы отрезать и всё такое. А я и не знаю что в этот момент говорить. Не поможете ли с советом или хоть какой то материал подскажете? Заранее спасибо.


*latinos*, нет, я точно ничего не подскажу по этой теме-это (ИМХО) вообще абсурд-"крестить" в кафе без батюшки, с отрезанием пряди :Blink:  :Vah: 
Ты веди своё, как приготовила, а на этот момент-выдели его как БЛОК_просто предоставь возможность этой женщине творить, что она задумала...Ну, музычку фотом из "Усатого няня" увертюру-включи...
А вообще все вопросы по детским можешь задавать тут http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128 

У нас - темка, в которой новичок говорит пару фраз о себе, представляется...Вот проведёшь своё необычнон мероприятие (кстати, интересно было бы послушать об этом театре абсурда)))) И к нам - Вэлкам! :Derisive:

----------


## Паламарчук

Здравствуйте, Татьяна, форумчане! Решилась сделать свой первый шаг на форуме и представиться. Меня зовут Юлия, я из Подольска. Очень рада представившейся возможности поучиться, пообщаться с мастерами своего дела. Буду стараться оказаться и полезной другим в том числе.

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте, Татьяна, форумчане!


Юлечка, здравствуй. Рада, что потихоньку обживаешься у нас, пишешь в разных темках, читаешь, изучаешь.Предложение-  оставайся  у  нас на Форуме надолго!

----------


## Паламарчук

> Предложение- оставайся у нас на Форуме надолго!


 Спасибо, Татьяна, я с удовольствием! Тем более, что под Вашим руководством, где всё с толком, с расстановкой, тактично и заботливо, изучать, передвигаться по форуму, мне новичку, просто и приятно.

----------


## юляшникс

Доброе утро ))) Меня зовут Юля, я стала ведущей по настойчивому требованию души и творческой натуры))) На форуме совсем новичок, как и в праздничной сфере( 3-й год) Рада буду общению на форуме. У вас тут страшно...интересно) Ещё вопросик назрел, а где кнопочка "спасибо", куда жать? 

[img]http://s.******info/97764da974ac9042d928d1d6354ee3bb.gif[/img]

----------


## Курица

> Доброе утро )))


И тебе здравствовать,ЮЛЬЧИК!Зачиталась форумских постов, да?!
Хнаешь, мне кажется, что ты абсолютно "наша", одной крови, и, судя по этим высказываниям, ты оказалась в нужное время в нужном месте!!! :Aga: 



> Всегда стараюсь наладить и просто общение, чтобы почувствовать друг-друга. По моим ощущениям меня больше выбирают за личностные качества( как сказала одна невеста, ты уютная, тёплая и весёлая) У меня редко спрашивают про образование и опыт.





> я стала ведущей по настойчивому требованию души и творческой натуры)))


Прочитай внимательно несколько последних страниц, где мы с Русланом даем ссылки на темки, которые нужно бы(при желании) посетить и в них отметиться.




> Рада буду общению на форуме


после 30 сообщений (результативных, а не типа  :Vah: "Дас ист фантастишь!") и месяца на форуме для тебя откроются двери во многие темки. которые сейчас -под грифом Личное, и это будет для тебя приятным сюрпризом.



> Ещё вопросик назрел, а где кнопочка "спасибо", куда жать?


КАК таковые "спасибки" по милости хакеров,нападающих периодически на любимый форум, как самое слабое звено для проникновени, упразднены, к сожалению. Но мы уже привыкли, пришлось пожертвовать  :Meeting: 
Но-если  присмотреться, под авой есть значки, один напоминает у кого звезду 6гранную, у кого-весы(от браузера зависит)-если пост для тебя показался достойным твоей отметки, жми на него(это Репутация) и пиши, что хочешь,написавшему его.Только проверь, там ли стоит точка(в Одобряю или в НЕ одобряю), п.ч. можно и с отрицательной точки зрения оценивать посты.
Итак. дерзай... :Meeting: 
ЗЫ.И отметься здесь, пожалуйста: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*Вячеслав ТО"Заурал"*, 
*Доня*, 
*ЕЛЕНА_КАРПЕНКО67*, 
*светлана 7*, 
*latinos*, 
*Паламарчук*, 
*юляшникс*, - здорово, нас всё больше и больше  :Ok: 


*Курица*, сестричка, прости, что редко тут пишу, но как не зайду сюда - ты успеваешь всем ответить  :Grin:  Рад твоей энергии!

----------


## юляшникс

> И тебе здравствовать,ЮЛЬЧИК!Зачиталась форумских постов, да?!


О даааааааааааааа, я просто купалась в море информации и позитива. В 8-30 утра грозный муж насильно отобрал бук и велел топать спать)) Уже прочла и по мере возможности стараюсь тоже быть полезной) Опыта общения на форумах мало, только сегодня научилась вставлять фото) И спасибо за тёплый приём)))   :Grin:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> сегодня научилась вставлять фото


Молодец  :Ok:

----------


## Ivica

Как же я прошляпила эту страничку?! Но лучше поздно, чем ...
Здравствуйте, все! Меня зовут Светлана. Я простой сельский культработник, где мы, соответственно, крохотным коллективом энтузиастов, влюблённых в свою работу, сами пишем сценарии праздников, сами их ставим и переиграли уже всеможных персонажей от дракончиков до падших женщин. В качестве концертной ведущей выступать легче, т.к. все подводки сочиняю для себя сама. Пишу стихи. Люблю всё русское потому, что родилась и выросла на русском севере, в Архангельске. Давно уже живу в Крыму, но сердце там...Приходилось проводить и юбилеи и ДР, но это всё только для своих друзей, знакомых и в небольших компаниях. А тут девочка из ансамбля решила замуж выйти и настаивает, чтобы я вела свадьбу. Музыканты все наши, уже проще, да и сценарий подготовить, наверное, смогу, но ведь есть же какие-то особые моменты, без которых ну, никак нельзя! На что обраить главное внимание?
Таня, фотку в жизни не вставить! И текст пока разукрашивать не научилась, и в темах ещё, как слепой котёнок, кроме самых близких. А вообще, как попала на форум-весь огород в траве, но разве это может сравниться с общением с такими замечательными людьми!

----------


## Сдвиг ветра

ЗДРАвствуйте форумчане!!! кто сталкивался с праздником ВОЕнно морского флота на свадьбе? второй день свадьбы  попадает на этот праздник, а жених и человек 15 гостей те самые бравые парни... буду рада любой идее. думаю... может невесту русалкой сделать?... а их пиратами? 
у нас традиционно второй день начинается с ряженых - т.е. молодые должны в играх и конкурсах " доказать" что они и есть настоящие молодожены. а потом игры-танцы породнения и продажа торта.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Как же я прошляпила эту страничку?! Но лучше поздно, чем ...


Не сказал бы, что это поздно))))))





> но ведь есть же какие-то особые моменты, без которых ну, никак нельзя! На что обраить главное внимание?


Рекомендую зайти в эту тему:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129448
И это:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...BA%D0%B0%D1%8F
И в эту, на случай всякий:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=28932
А эта тема - чего не стоит делать:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=37048





> кто сталкивался с праздником ВОЕнно морского флота на свадьбе?


Попробуй сходить сюда:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...BA%D0%B0%D1%8F
И сюда:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...BA%D0%B0%D1%8F
А так же сюда:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...BA%D0%B0%D1%8F
И сюда тоже:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...BA%D0%B0%D1%8F
А это про морскую свадьбу:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...BA%D0%B0%D1%8F
 Думаю, что для начала будет достаточно - если что - спрашивайте - всегда рады помочь!  :Yes4:

----------


## Сдвиг ветра

*Руслан Шумилов*, спасибо огромное что не остались равнодушны. думаю... нужно будет всё же с нуля этот момент придумывать... мозг кипит)). а если невеста с подружками подготовит им сюрприз вокально-танцевальный?... парни будут в форме наверняка на второй день. ( В армейской)... и "алаверды" девушкам придется отрабатывать... каким то не слащавым конкурсом. вот теперь ищу варианты...

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> нужно будет всё же с нуля этот момент придумывать... мозг кипит))


Мне это (как и многим) знакомо)))))





> а если невеста с подружками подготовит им сюрприз вокально-танцевальный?


Если есть время и возможность - то почему бы девушкам не приготовить флешмоб?
К примеру такой вариант:




Правда видео оператор не совсем удачно снимал (общий план стоило было брать) - но суть в том что - движения просты, но в массе смотрится эффектно.
Подобрать соответствующую музыку, движения, рисунок - и вперёд)))))))

----------


## Ivica

Да нет, Руслан, раньше надо было сюда попасть, намного проще было бы! Спасибо тебе за ответ и за совет! А можно в личку, если что?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> А можно в личку, если что?


Конечно - если есть возможность - всегда отвечаю.

----------


## Ivica

Тогда заранее огромное спасибище! :Tender:

----------


## Надежда 48

Всем привет меня зовут Надежда я занимаюсь организацией детских праздников !!Недавно побывала на тренинге и узнала про ваш форум  ,а так же познакомилась с некоторыми его обитателями  лично,теперь, очень хотелось бы здесь поселиться и быть полезной !

----------


## Микеланджело

...Колумб открыл Америку случайно, вот и я набрел на ваш сайт)))) Очень здорово) Всем здравствуйте, приятно познакомиться!

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Всем привет меня зовут Надежда





> вот и я набрел на ваш сайт))))


здравствуйте, дорогие наши новички! пишу, а у самой грудь колесом, что я уже не новичок. а была им еще пару месяцев назад. самая ваша главная задача, на мой взгляд, общаться в темах, которые вам доступны. делиться своими фишками, помогать другим.... УДАЧИ вам и счастливой прописки!

----------


## Ivica

> УДАЧИ вам и счастливой прописки!


Спасибо огромное! Каждое, каждое слово поддержки очень важно, когда делаешь первые шаги. Удивительные люди здесь на форуме, спасибо всем вам! И вам тоже удачи, ведь она всегда и всем нужна, даже профессионалам!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*Надежда 48*, 
*Микеланджело*, - милости просим, приятно видеть пополнение наших рядов на форуме!





> Каждое, каждое слово поддержки очень важно, когда делаешь первые шаги.


Согласен, мнение со стороны для меня - как живительная влага в пустыне - очень необходима.

----------


## Курица

> меня зовут Надежда я занимаюсь организацией детских праздников


*Надюша*, тогда тебе будет особенно интересно  пообщаться с "себеподобными"( :Taunt:  не путать с "человекообразными" :Grin: ) ведущими ДЕТСКИХ праздников - для них открыт целый раздел, там много темок, я тебе скажу адрес:
Пройди по ссылочке - http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128 
Темка для новеньких ведущих детских праздников - тут : http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136096 

Приятных часов на форуме!

*ЗЫ*.  :Derisive: Мужу приготовь различные отмазки, ПОЧЕМУ ты летом сидишь у компа, как приклееннная(а это будет, потом не говори, что я тебя не предупреждала :Girl Blum2: )

----------


## Курица

> ...Колумб открыл Америку случайно, вот и я набрел на ваш сайт)))) Очень здорово) Всем здравствуйте, приятно познакомиться!


Товарищу *Микела́нджело ди Лодо́вико ди Леона́рдо ди Буонарро́ти Симо́ни* - мой самый пламенный привет, пусть он долетит до Нового Уренгоя!!!
И причина (брат Рус, не ревнуй!!! :Grin: )-не в том, что Микеланжело-мужчина, а в том, что мы с ним рождены под одной звездой!!!
в День Театра...
27 марта... :Yahoo:

----------


## NataShar

Здравствуйте! Зарегистрировалась еще в том году))) но, вот потребность в общении появилась почему-то сейчас)))

Меня зовут Наталья, я из СПб. Занимаюсь и взрослыми, и детскими праздниками. Вопросов много и по одной, и по другой теме..... 

Времени только не хватает... Информации здесь у вас очень много!!! Как в ней не утонуть?)))

----------


## Курица

*NataShar*, 



> Информации здесь у вас очень много!!! Как в ней не утонуть?)))


Держи, дорогая!!! :Grin: 
[IMG]http://*********org/4259266m.jpg[/IMG] 

А если серьёзно, то по детским сюда сходи: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136096 
По взрослым - если что спросить у честнОго народа, сюда: http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=341 

А вообще - ты пишешь :



> Времени только не хватает


 У нас у всех 24 часа в сутках, ни у кого нет 36-ти :Meeting:  Просто, когда живёшь Форумом, время находится само собой, поверь! :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## Паша Сницарь-Лысяков

_О! зДрасте... 
Я ПаШа и надеюсь буду в счастье!_

----------


## Курица

*Паша Сницарь-Лысяков*, 



> Я ПаШа


надо же, кто бы мог подумать, что ты Павел :Grin:  По нику ни в жисть не догадалась бы :Taunt: 
Шучу-шучу.
Паш, а чего фамилия двойная? По паспорту и сценический псевдОним???
Или же... :Blush2:  добрачная и послебрачная...
Или же просто  такая, аристократически - двойная, от предков досталась?
Ничего что я такая любопытная??? :Derisive:

----------


## Натуля

Всем привет, ещё раз! Почему еще раз, спросите Вы? Да, потому что, в 2010 году я уже вкратце рассказывала о себе и общалась тут на форуме. С того времени много, как говориться, воды утекло, и произошли многие изменения. В течении последних 3-х лет занималась воспитанием детей, и только недавно начала выползать в свет. Поэтому решила рассказать здесь о себе сегодняшней, и так…
Еще раз, здравствуйте, меня зовут Наталья. Я из Москвы. Вот маленькая предыстория, как я стала ведущей....  Была я обычной девчонкой, с обычным средним образованием, без каких либо супер талантов. Правда с детства любила сцену и песни. Занималась в театральной студии и как обычные школьники пела в хоре... Потом я выросла, приобрела профессию, и моя работа никак не была связана с творчеством. В 2003 году мы с подружкой поехали отдыхать на море.... и там в кафе, я увидела и услышала музыканта, который пел так!!!, что я сразу влюбилась в его голос. Я сделала всё возможное и не возможное, что бы познакомиться с ним... Результатом стала счастливая семья и трое замечательных деток, две дочки и маленький ещё сынок. Но дело не в этом...   
Выйдя замуж за музыканта, и имея интерес к музыке и пению с детства, я конечно же начала петь сама (для себя)... Сначала получалось плохо, потом всё лучше и лучше. Друзья и знакомые знали про наше хобби. И как то раз, подружка попросила спеть у них на свадьбе и если получится, как то организовать гостей и сказать в микрофон пару тостов. Знакомая ведущая дала мне стихотворный сценарий и я, вооружившись смелостью и оптимизмом, взяла в руки микрофон. С той памятной даты прошло почти 10 лет, в течении которых стали поступать идентичные просьбы от друзей, родных, знакомых друзей и т.д. Про оплату за наш труд мы сначала не думали, и лишь, спустя какое то время стали подумывать о дополнительном заработке нашим любимым хобби. 
На сегодняшний день мы провели достаточное количество свадеб и юбилеев, чтобы гордо назвать себя людьми, делающими  праздник. Хотя, так же как и 10 лет назад работаем мы, как говориться «из рук в руки». У нас нет сайта, нет видео и аудио материалов. У нас есть благодарные наши клиенты, которые и являются для нас рекламой. Конечно, заказов не так много, т.к. двигатель торговли отсутствует, но если нам доверяют провести свадьбу или юбилей, отдаемся мы этому делу с душой и любовью. Помимо проведения праздников работаем на основной работе, не связанной с творческой деятельностью, и, конечно же, занимаемся нашими детками.
Сейчас стала снова принимать заказы на торжества, поэтому стала заходить на любимый форум ин-ку, который шагает семимильными шагами вперед и не стоит на месте. Хочется освежить свои знания, получить волшебный пендаль от профессионалов и просто поговорить с умными людьми. Многих «старичков» помню и знаю по Никам. Приятно видеть, что Вы тут и продолжаете воспитывать молодое поколение. Очень надеюсь, что встретят меня так же тепло и дружелюбно, как и несколько лет назад!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Очень надеюсь, что встретят меня так же тепло и дружелюбно, как и несколько лет назад!


Наталья - рады тебя видеть  :Yes4: 





> В течении последних 3-х лет занималась воспитанием детей, и только недавно начала выползать в свет.


Детки - это здорово.
Я обратил внимание на то, что ты почти на два года раньше меня зарегистрирована на этом форуме, можно сказать - ты корифей)))
Теперь не теряйся так на долго  :flower:

----------


## Натуля

> .... можно сказать - ты корифей)))


Ага  :Smile3:  у корифеев по 3852 тысячи сообщений, я не доросла пока до корифея )))
Спасибо, Руслан за теплый приём [IMG]http://s16.******info/20650dc82a4b591b3d584dfd92e683a5.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> по 3852 тысячи сообщений,


Из этого количества постов, едва наберётся 50 толковых, а остальные - сплошной флуд)))))) :Taunt:

----------


## Tatjyana-SOLNECHNAYA

> Курятник уютный, хозяева заботливые, даже вон - инкубатор есть! Значит будет возможность для того, чтобы как следует опериться, а там, глядишь, и крылья вырастут!


 ЗОЛОТЫЕ СЛОВА!!!! Я тоже такого мнения!!! Я тут только 2-й день, но тут так интересно!!! Буду жить в Вашем, вернее уже в НАШЕМ, "курятнике" и набираться ума и разума!!!!

Какая красивая и поучительная история!!! Очень тронуло за душу!  



> »Все будет  хорошо.    Я люблю тебя, Брайан Андерсон».


[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/4282249.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

УРААААаааааа!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Получилось с 5-го раза. Не пойму почему, но меня несколько раз выбрасывало из форума! Зашла опять и уже у меня получилось добавить мою фотку. УРААаааа!!!!

----------


## Tatjyana-SOLNECHNAYA

Спасибо, что Руслан Шумолов доходчиво подсказал, как добавлять.Теперь буду в курсе дела!!! Спасибо Вам Руслан! Ладненько, я прочитала 14 первых страниц с постами новичков и поняла, что нужно представиться. Ну, вот. Итак, она звалась - Татьяной!!! (как у Пушкина), да ещё я тёзка машей Мамы Курочки - приятно!!! Я живу на Украине в городе Сумы. Моя Кумушка открыла кафешку с большим и красивым банкетным залом. И вот зимой (сидя за чашечкой чая) проболталась, мол если попрут с работы, то прийду к тебе работать тамадой. Похихикали и я забыла об этом... Но не моя Кумушка. Она всё помнит. И вот 31 мая звонок мне на моб.тел. Позвонила Кума и сказала, чтоб я готовилась на 27 июля для проведения свадьбы на 60 чел. у её бармэнши. КАК СНЕГ НА ГОЛОВУ!!!!!!!!!!!    Я в шоке!!!!! У меня, кроме желания ничего больше не было! Ни слов, ни париков, ни сценария, ни костюмов.... Короче, полный ноль. И тут с 31 мая сего 2013 года всё закрутилось. Начала с сайта ОДНОКЛАССНИКИ. Там очень много групп и много информации, но как потом оказалось, что туда выставляют ведущие только "ОТРАБОТАННЫЙ" и "ИЗЖИВШИЙ" себя материал. Но за неимением "ничего" я и этому рада была. Потом пошла в КОНТАКТе искать инфо. Кто-то меня направил на ВКМ и сюда на форум. Я тут ничего не смогла разобрать (мне показалось, что тут ОЧЕНЬ СЛОЖНО всё). И я бросила этот форум и ушла регестрирываться на ВКМ! Через время я опять решила зайти в ИН-КУ, но не тут то было. Зайти почему-то я не смогла на мою страничку. Админы заблокирывали её т.к. я там ничего не писала и не изучала. Я так и не знаю, как мне разблокирывать ту страничку, да наверное уже и не нужна она. Пришлось мне сделать новый почтовый ящик, создать тут новую мою страничку. Я теперь я тут, с Вами. Я поняла, что я за эти 2 месяца-повзрослела. Сначала плавала на бережку (в ОДНОКЛАССНИКАХ), топом зашла глубже (В Контакте + ВКМ) и теперь вообще нырнула к Вам на глубину. За это время я собирала инфо, покупала и шила костюмы, купила даже себе радио микрофон!!! Короче, готовилась - основательно. Я вообще человек активный, творческий, но раньше ничего не проводила сама. А тут на меня пала такая ОТВЕТСТВННОСТЬ - проведение свадьбы! Но я выдержала! Всё прошло хорошо. Особенно приятное ощущение было после проведения свадьбы!!! Какая же я МОЛОДЕЦ!!! Смогла! СДЕЛАЛА! Но на этом останавливаться не желаю. Хотелось бы, чтоб ещё приглашали, но конкуренция и их опыт меня подавляют. Приятно было, когда во время танцевального перерыва подошел фотографи похвалил. Он сказал, что я в первый раз сделала то, чего ни делают те, кто себя считает опытными. А после свадьбы музыкант сказал, чтоб я не боялась себя рекламирывать! Нужно давать обьявления и т.д. и т.п. Но мне ещё страшновато. Я себя чувствую не ловко из-за того, что я не знаю сценарий наизусть, а всё читаю с листочков. Мне поэтому стыдно перед гостями. Вот. И что делать дальше - не знаю. Нужно наверное сценарий готовить на 2-й день свадьбы, юбилеи. По другим кафешкам мне идти не охота. Хетелось бы ещё пару разиков провести в кафе у Кумушки, но... у неё по 19 октября уже все выходные расписаны с другими свадебными ведущими.  Что же мне делать? Ждать, когда Кума найдёт мне клиентов после 19 октября, а до этого времени сидеть дома и подбирать свадебные фишки?! Что скажите??? Что-то я тут разоткровенничалась...




> Скажем, когда я попал на этот форум, ни чего не понял - где я, кто здесь, словно Алиса в стране чудес)))))
> И да же не знал, что на этом форуме не ко всем темам открыт доступ новичкам (вновь "прибывшим"), не знал, что после регистрации необходим, своего рода "инкубационный" период - 30 дней, и не знал, что опять таки для доступа ко многим темам необходимо написать более 30-ти информативных постов (сообщений).


И у меня так-же само получилось. Стало страшно, столько всего много неизвестного, что я ушла с ИН-КУ на 2 месяца, но вернулась...




> мне ваш курятник очень хочетса назвать Гнездышком Птиц счастья!!


Какое красивое сравнение!!!     Я - П Т И Ц А    С Ч А С Т Ь Я !!!!! Возможно Вы и правы. Нам повезло, что мы тут.




> вчера пол ночи смотрела видео "Северная тамадея 2012".


И я хочу посмотреть!!!! Где? Куда идти нужно? Где можно посмотреть СЕВЕРНУЮ ТАМАДЕЮ 2012???? Пока выходные -я бы посмотрела тоже! Подскажите.

----------


## буренкина

да новичкам правда страшновато, думаешь здесь все уже давно общаются а что ты ,,,, вот так все читаешь и читаешь... и много узнаешь полезного.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Я тут только 2-й день,


Но уже 13 постов написала - не плохо)))





> Получилось с 5-го раза.


Молодец  :Ok: 




> Спасибо, что доходчиво подсказал, как добавлять.


Всегда пожалуйста)))





> Спасибо Вам


Давай на "*ТЫ*"?  :Yes4: 





> Какая же я МОЛОДЕЦ!!! Смогла! СДЕЛАЛА!


 :Ok: 





> Хотелось бы, чтоб ещё приглашали, но конкуренция и их опыт меня подавляют.


Можешь поверить корифеям праздничной индустрии - на первом месте для уровня ведущего, это его личностные качества, а потом только опыт.
Приведу пример - у нас есть ведущая (по этикету не могу её назвать) со стажем тамадейства 25 лет, так хуже её даже новички при желании не могут)))))





> Я себя чувствую не ловко из-за того, что я не знаю сценарий наизусть, а всё читаю с листочков.


Ну...... об этом говорили много, каждый свою точку зрения высказывал.........
Со своей стороны могу сказать так - у меня нет сценария, есть сценарный план, который лежит на моём столе и во время свадьбы иногда в него поглядываю, что бы не упустить то или иное. А некоторые вещи, которые необходимо сказать "наизусть" - записываю в небольшой блокнот (кто на планшете с листом) и откровенно могу зачитать  :Grin: 
Но - каждому своё))))))





> По другим кафешкам мне идти не охота.


У нас в Брянске сложилась такая тенденция - заказывают кафе, а администратор тут же предлагают своего ведущего - и как правило заказчики принимают услуги "местного" ведущего, а это означает, что заказами ты будешь обеспеченна.
И не забудь о *визитках* - это твои будущие кормильцы.





> а до этого времени сидеть дома и подбирать свадебные фишки?!


Почему бы и нет? Но если не терпится в бой - *реклама.* Не знаю, какая в вашем городе будет эффективной - ориентируйся сама, я когда то подавал её в газету - работало.





> Что-то я тут разоткровенничалась...


Мысли, переживания в слух - ты в этом не одинока  :Grin:  А потом - кому как не к нам обратиться???





> Где можно посмотреть СЕВЕРНУЮ ТАМАДЕЮ 2012????


Думаю, что Татьяна-Курочка подскажет)))))))





> да новичкам правда страшновато, думаешь здесь все уже давно общаются а что ты ,,,,


Ну вот опять про тоже)))))))
Девочки-мальчики (новички) - повторяем - боятся тут некого, ни кто вас с экрана монитора веслом не ударит (цитирую слова Татьяны-Курочки  :Grin: ) - *человеческое общение, общение с коллегами - суть этого форума*!!!!!
Не бойтесь задавать вопросы, не бывает глупых вопросов (бывают глупые ответы  :Taunt: ), ну за исключением разве - А Полонез Огинский тоже на скрипке играл? )))))))))))))
Так, что - смело в "бой", и как завещал дедушка Ленин - *общаться*, *общаться* и ещё раз *общаться*)))))))
Удачи)))))))

----------


## Tatjyana-SOLNECHNAYA

> Давай на "ТЫ"?


 Давай. Я не против. Будем на "ТЫ!" 




> не забудь о визитках - это твои будущие кормильцы


 А сколько их нужно заказать мне для начала? 10? 100? 1000?




> если не терпится в бой - реклама.


 Может и реклама, толькоя хотела бы ещё пару разиков провести у Кумушки "по домашнему" (а то страшнова-то как-то ещё), а потом уже и в другие кафешки идти. 




> Думаю, что Татьяна-Курочка подскажет)))))))


 уже подсказала.

----------


## YLKE

> И не забудь о *визитках* - это твои будущие кормильцы.


Меня они, что не сильно кормят... Объявление в газете. ДА. Сарафанное радио. ДА. Социальные сети. ДА. Коллеги, тоже  , а вот визитки нет :Meeting:

----------


## Еленатамада

Всем привет! Вливаюсь в разговор. Большая реклама сейчас через интернет, молодежь вся продвинутая уже. Да плюс отзывы клиентов.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> сколько их нужно заказать мне для начала? 10? 100? 1000?


Пока сотня. Потом возможно ты захочешь сменить дизайн))))))))





> а вот визитки нет


Мои визитки на каждом празднике разлетаются как горячие пирожки))))) Где то 30% заказов от визиток))))



> реклама сейчас через интернет, молодежь вся продвинутая уже.


Не отрицаю, где то 50% заказов через интернет.

----------


## Tatjyana-SOLNECHNAYA

> И помни - не боится лишь глупец, у нормального человека чувство неуверенности, тревоги, сомнения - в порядке вещей.


Это выражение - про меня. У меня сейчас чувство тревоги есть и боязни. Я теперь поняла. Это нормально. Воодушевило!!!   Значит стоит мне заказывать визитки и раздавать их по кафэси. Вот получу зарплату и пойдузаказывать визиточки. А что подскажите нужно обезательно указать в визитке, чтоб люди захотели мне позвонить??? И чего категорически не нужно указывать в визитке? Фото своё нужно вставлять в визитку?Подскажите пожалуйста    неопытной...

----------


## Tatjyana-SOLNECHNAYA

> Твой город уже "отметился" на нашем Форуме, есть в разделе


Танюшка! А я решила дочитать до конца все странички, а потом дальше начать прогулку по форуму. Даааа, много у Вас тут хорошеньких ципочек обитает! А мне вот интересно, из Украины (города Сумы) есть тут кто? Или все шифруются и боятся конкуренции??? Подскажите, если такие у нас есть!?

----------


## Курица

> Вот получу зарплату и пойдузаказывать визиточки. А что подскажите нужно обезательно указать в визитке, чтоб люди захотели мне позвонить??? И чего категорически не нужно указывать в визитке? Фото своё нужно вставлять в визитку?Подскажите пожалуйста    неопытной...


Таня, все  твои вопросы раскрыты в этой темке
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105406  :Aga: 



> А мне вот интересно, из Украины (города Сумы) есть тут кто? Или все шифруются и боятся конкуренции??? Подскажите, если такие у нас есть!?


с Украины много ведущих на Форуме, тёзка. А вот именно из г. Сумы что-то не припомню, надо у украиночек поспрашивать! :Aga:

----------


## Tatjyana-SOLNECHNAYA

> почему бы девушкам не приготовить флешмоб?


Боже мой!!! Как же мне нравятся флэшмобы!!! Я уже очень много их на ютубе  просмотрела, но самой провести мне очень сложно!!! Это же столько движений нужно чётко самой запомнить, чтоб потом гостям пример показывать!!! А я же не танцор, отнють...и к сожалению!!! Но флэшмобы мне очень очень нравятся! Вот как запомнить самой движения не могу их запомнить!!! А может я просто не старалась.. И может не обезательно 30 движений делать? Может 8 движений хватит, пусть гости и эти повторят для начала, а?

----------


## Tatjyana-SOLNECHNAYA

Вот я и молодец!!! Всё. Тут я всё прочла. Теперь, спасибо Вам Татьяна, пойду изучать вашу ссылку



> темке
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105406

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Может 8 движений хватит, пусть гости и эти повторят для начала, а?


Это тебе сюда:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136432

А флешмоб - требует совместных репетиций - не всегда такая возможность есть, и по хорошему, флешмоб должен ставить хореограф.

----------


## irishka)))

Здравствуйте, корифеи творческого жанра!!! очень хочется присоединиться к вашему теплому гнездышку!!! НО ОООЧЕНЬ СТРАШНОВАТО!!! я сейчас реально чувствую себя птенцом!!! Расскажу немного о себе!! Работаю в школе искусств уже 13 лет, когда-то очень давно-давно, подружки попросили быть свидетельницей на свадьбе, потом еще раз, потом еще раз...и как-то пошло и поехало, затянуло меня это дело....но на пути встал "Грозный муж" и поставил перед выбором - либо "Я" либо "Твои праздники", естественно пришлось выбрать первое)))) а как оказалось - "ЗРЯ". Семейной жизни у нас все равно не получилось - все равно перетянуло меня на "Праздники", пришлось поменять мужа)))) Но я об этом нисколько не жалею, потому что новый муж - поддерживает меня во всех моих "Бредовых" и "Не очень" идеях!!! и сейчас снова хочу начать заниматься любимым делом, но опять же страшно!!! С чего начинать, куда бежать? ПОКА НЕПОНЯТНО!!! Хорошо, что интернет завел меня на ваш замечательный сайт!!! ТЕПЕРЬ Я ОТСЮДА НЕ ВЫЛЕЗУ!!!))) Уж, простите, неоперившегося птенца)))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> НО ОООЧЕНЬ СТРАШНОВАТО!!!


 :Grin:  Есть замечательная поговорка - *Глаза боятся, а руки делают*))))))





> С чего начинать, куда бежать? ПОКА НЕПОНЯТНО!!!


По порядочку задавай те или иные вопросы - по возможности будем отвечать)))
А с чего начать? - начало уже есть - ты решила продолжать своё любимое дело, остальное - наживное))))))

----------


## irishka)))

[QUOTE=Руслан Шумилов;4691693] :Grin:  Есть замечательная поговорка - *Глаза боятся, а руки делают*))))))



По порядочку задавай те или иные вопросы - по возможности будем отвечать)))
А с чего начать? - начало уже есть - ты решила продолжать своё любимое дело, остальное - наживное))))))[/Q


сценарий примерно нарисовала, ди-джея нашла, аппаратуру купили, костюмы - не знаю что с ними делать, а вдруг заказчику не понравится моя идея со свадьбой и что дальше?

----------


## Натуля

Мама Курица, Руслан мне показалось, что форум сейчас как то малоактивен что ли... новых сообщений в час (например)и активного общения в целом, на мой взгляд меньше, чем например в 2010году. Нет??? Где все болтают, обсуждают? Может я чего не знаю? Как Вы думаете? мне показалось или действительно меньше сейчас общаются?

----------


## Tatjyana-SOLNECHNAYA

> или действительно меньше сейчас общаются?


 Я думаю, что все наверно на юбилеях и свадьбах отрабатывают новые фишки, а потом нам расскажут. Вот.

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> мне показалось или действительно меньше сейчас общаются?


многие сейчас общаются в скайпе... а так .... ЖАРКОЕ время!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Мама Курица, Руслан мне показалось, что форум сейчас как то малоактивен что ли... новых сообщений в час (например)и активного общения в целом, на мой взгляд меньше, чем например в 2010году. Нет???


*Натуля*, Наташа, всё течёт, всё изменяется. Форум теперь иной._ОБЩЕЕ впечатление_ -действительно- по сравнению с тем временем может сложиться такое :Meeting: Но это -на первый взгляд!
Просто появилось  много Мастерских, где народ тусуется вокруг определенного "лидера"-там идет такая же бурная ЖИЗНЬ, как и раньше. В анонсе к этим темкам Марина Админовна пишет так 
*Творческие Звездные Мастерские IN-KU
Лучшие креативные ведущие рунета делятся своими секретами мастерства.* 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=271 

Но еще и время года-Зоя права- самый что ни на есть горячий свадебный период :Aga: 
Проглашаю тебя к нам во Флудористан (это что-то типа "Клуба по интересам", в котором общается не так много человек, но общение там тесное, дружеское... выливающееся во встречи в реале, куда едут не за фишками и изюмом, а просто обнять виртуальную подругу/друга и зарядиться позитивом. Мы встречались на майские праздники в суздале, теперь в ноябре-будем "брать" Ярославль... :Derisive: 

Там две темки-собственно Флудористан http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137837&page=53 
и "дочернее предприятие"-ИЗБА - http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137944&page=64 
Ждем тебя в ИЗБЕ, я девчонок уже предупредила.

а еще приходи в мою КУХНЮ ЮБИЛЕЯ - это тут http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=476  - вдруг какой рецепт понравится, ведь приходится тебе иногда готовить блюдо под названьем Юбилей? :Smile3:

----------


## Курица

*irishka)))*, привет, тебе у нас понравится!
Сразу-подучу тебя, как правильно цитировать(пока, вижу, не получается)
все просто: выделяешь строки. на которые хочешь отреагировать, и замри-на гиперссылке должно выплыть слово "Цитировать"-щёлкай на нём. и цитата САМА ВПРЫГНЕТ в твой пост красивой вставкой, вот такой: 



> сценарий примерно нарисовала


Пробуй!!!




> а *вдруг заказчику не понравится моя идея* со свадьбой и что дальше?


А на этот вопрос скажу так: чтобы узнать вкус конфеты, ее надо как минимум развернуть, откусить и пожевать :Grin: 
Делай!!!!!!!!!Делай, как думаешь-пробуй. Не понравится-будем разбираться и сообща анализировать , ГДЕ, в ЧЁМ ты прокололась...
"Дорогу осилит идущий", не так ли? :Derisive:

----------


## YLKE

> "Дорогу осилит идущий", не так ли?


Я даже не могла предположить, что цитировать нужно именно так :Blink:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> не знаю что с ними делать, а вдруг заказчику не понравится моя идея со свадьбой и что дальше?





> А на этот вопрос скажу так: чтобы узнать вкус конфеты, ее надо как минимум развернуть, откусить и пожевать


Татьяна-Курочка дала супер ответ (я бы так не смог бы  :Grin: ))))
Ну и мой ответ примерно таков (примерно как то так)))):
К примеру, я мыслю так - свадьба состоит из нескольких пунктов - *Начало, середина, финал.*
*Начало* - встреча молодожёнов, *середина* - застолья и танцевалка, *финал* - чем заканчиваю свадьбу, какая точка в ней.
А исходя из такой логики - *начало* - что бы хотели видеть заказчики и что могу предложить я (встреча молодожёнов с караваем или без, бьём бокалы или нет, обсыпаем и чем или нет и так далее), обговорив этот момент, я себе пишу примерный сценарный план, что бы не упустить ни чего того, о чём говорили.
И так по каждому пункту.
По поводу игр и конкурсов - лично я работаю без реквизита, то я говорю заказчикам, что свадьба свадьбе рознь, и не могу точно сказать что за игры буду использовать и в каком количестве, но могу сказать точно то, *что гарантирую игры не пошлые, не травмоопасные, и не тупые.*
Скажем - всё равно ориентируешься на пожеланиях и своих предложениях по подготовки сценария - а значит, *не понравиться* им не может)))




> мне показалось, что форум сейчас как то малоактивен что ли... новых сообщений в час (например)и активного общения в целом, на мой взгляд меньше, чем например в 2010году. Нет???





> Наташа, всё течёт, всё изменяется. Форум теперь иной.ОБЩЕЕ впечатление -действительно- по сравнению с тем временем может сложиться такоеНо это -на первый взгляд!





> многие сейчас общаются в скайпе... а так .... ЖАРКОЕ время!!!!


 :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4: 





> Я даже не могла предположить, что цитировать нужно именно так


 :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah:  именно так я всегда цитирую - а как ты цитировала???

----------


## irishka)))

> irishka))), привет, тебе у нас понравится!


МНЕ УЖЕ ООООООчень понравилось!!!!!! вчера сидела до 4 утра, просто не могла оторваться, какие же все тут умнички!!!




> А на этот вопрос скажу так: чтобы узнать вкус конфеты, ее надо как минимум развернуть, откусить и пожевать


Какая же вы мудрая!!!! что ж меня раньше сюда не занесло???

----------


## Натуля

*Курица*, Татьяночка, спасибо за такой развернутый ответ  :flower: 




> Просто появилось много Мастерских, где народ тусуется вокруг определенного "лидера"-там идет такая же бурная ЖИЗНЬ, как и раньше


Да, я видела уже и даже запаслась фенечками Марьи (исскустницы)... лодошки чешуться в ход их пустить  :Yahoo: 




> Ждем тебя в ИЗБЕ, я девчонок уже предупредила


Спасибо за приглашение и за словечко за меня, обязательно буду к Вам забегать  :Grin: 

А по поводу встреч... очень, очень хотелось бы встречаться, но у меня такоооой богаж спиногрызиков  :Party: , врят ли моя вторая половина согласиться меня отправить на турслет, быстрее в рюкзак мне их всех засунет  :Aga: , но как мне в свое время Анжелла сказала, когда встречу в Челнах организовывала: Если очень хочешь, осуществишь обязательно, только чуууть попозже.

----------


## Натуля

Можно вопрос (глупый)??? А в темках нигде не отображается кто сейчас в ней находится? Перечисление ников нет?

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> А в темках нигде не отображается кто сейчас в ней находится?


возле каждого ника над аватаркой есть зелененькая кнопочка, вернее если эта кнопочка зелененькая, то человек на форуме, а если просто кружочек, то его нет! посмотри на свою и увидишь!

----------


## Курица

> Можно вопрос (глупый)??? А в темках нигде не отображается кто сейчас в ней находится? Перечисление ников нет?





> возле каждого ника над аватаркой есть зелененькая кнопочка, вернее если эта кнопочка зелененькая, то человек на форуме, а если просто кружочек, то его нет! посмотри на свою и увидишь!


Зоя, она чуть-чуть о другом (просто раньше была такая функция, Ната помнит старый сервер)
Я отвечу:
 есть, Нат, только ВНИЗУ темки-и не только, кто СЕЙЧАС в темке, а КТО БЫЛ. А вот когда был-наведи курсор на ник, и на гиперссылке прочтешь, когда и во сколько был этот чел в этой теме)))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Я отвечу:
> есть, Нат, только ВНИЗУ темки-и не тоько, кто СЕЙЧАС в темке, а КТО БЫЛ. А вот когда был-наведи курсор на ник, и на гипессылке прочтешь, когда и во сколько был этот чел в этой теме)))


 :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah:  я и не знал)))))))
Вот больше трёх лет на форуме - и всё равно ни чего не знаю  :Meeting: ))))))

----------


## Курица

> Вот больше трёх лет на форуме - и всё равно *ни чего не знаю*


 :Nono:    Рус, помнишь слова, приписываемые Фёдору Михалычу???
Достоевский который? :Grin: 
"Дурак, признавшийся, что он дурак, есть уже не дурак!!" :Ok:

----------


## Натуля

> Нат, только ВНИЗУ темки


Танюшк, ну нет у меня  :No2:  не вижу, может кнопочку какую отжать надо??? Вот смотри, что я вижу (только картинка махонькая) не могу увеличить, не знаю я всех возможностей ((((

[IMG]http://*********ru/4695978m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

> Вот смотри, что я вижу


 :Meeting: 
а вот что вижу я:
[IMG]http://*********ru/4684716.jpg[/IMG] 
Руслан, а что видишь ты???

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Я не Руслан, но отвечу.  :Taunt:  НЕ ВИЖУ! 
У меня так же, как у Наташи. 
Это может у тебя как у модератора видно.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

А вот если не в теме, а в разделе смотрю, то вижу тех, кто В ДАННЫЙ момент здесь находится

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4690849.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Курица

> Это может у тебя как у модератора видно.


слушай, Ир, может и так.



> А вот если не в теме, а в разделе смотрю, то вижу тех, кто В ДАННЫЙ момент здесь находится


ну а вот это КАЖДЫЙ видит, раз и я вижу, и ты. Да ведь???

----------


## Натуля

> ну а вот это КАЖДЫЙ видит, раз и я вижу, и ты. Да ведь???


Ага, это тоже у меня есть, в разделах вижу  :Aga:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Руслан, а что видишь ты???


Тоже что и ты.




> А вот если не в теме, а в разделе смотрю, то вижу тех, кто В ДАННЫЙ момент здесь находится


И у меня так же.

----------


## YLKE

> именно так я всегда цитирую - а как ты цитировала???


Я внизу жму ответить с цитированием и тогда цитирую.



> а вот что вижу я:


Вижу тоже, что и ты. Но по моему стала видеть после 1000 сообщений. Странно, что Ветер этого не видит. :Meeting: и Руслан.  :Grin:  я типа круче вас все вижу :Derisive:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> я типа круче вас все вижу


 :Grin:

----------


## Натуля

Цыпленок прибежал к маме-папе.. Ну куда ж мне еще, если я лох такой. Весь день бьюсь с вопросом , как процитировать сразу несколько постов. Выделяю, кнопочку волшебную нажимаю, отвечаю... Хочу в это же сообщение, еще ответить другому человеку, выделяю, нажимаю и все слетает нафиг и белое окошко пустое. Пробовала и "ответить с цитированием" все равно добавить вторую цитату не дает... Спасите, помогите, ... что ж я так и буду с пушком ходить? Хаааачу перьяяяяяя (плакающий смайлик)
Догадываюсь, что нужно кнопочку с плюсиком нажимать... Но не выходит пока и планшет этот не слушается, комп дома остался (два плакающих смайлика)

----------


## Курица

> (плакающий смайлик)


 :068: 




> (два плакающих смайлика)


 :032:  :032: 



*Натуля*, а что ты смайлами не пользуешься? Они "сидят"в Быстром ответе- рядом с буквой *А*(обозначающей цвет шрифта) -там видишь-колобок с улыбкой? Жми на него, и выплывет целый ряд смайлов. будет мало-жми на ЕЩЁ, в новом окне выплывет еще много смайлов всяких.




> Весь день бьюсь с вопросом , как процитировать сразу несколько постов.


 как цитировать-объяснила тебе в ИЗБЕ. :Aga:

----------


## Натуля

*Курица*, Танюшечка, спасибо  :flower:    я ж с планшета вчера писАла и с дачного инета... а он ничего не открывает  :Tu:  вот и выражала эмоции как могла.
А с цитированием.. балда, конечно.. и где мои глаза раньше были, ведь делала так, почему не увидела сразу  :Blink:  сейчас всё получилось, а окошечко белое, так это вверху мои писюльки предыдущие были, надо было просто мышкой покрутить

----------


## nadinocka

Привет! Меня зовут Надежда.Я -учитель математики и информатики, иногда подрабатываю проведением свадеб и юбилеев.Очень рада ,что "напоролась" на ваш сайт.У меня есть немного своего материала по свадьбам и юбилеям, но пока разбираюсь куда же это можно выложить.Надеюсь на сотрудничество и помощь!

----------


## риша-риша

уважаемые мастера! помогите советом: в понедельник встречаюсь с клиентом молодые и мама, звонила еесно мама! и уже по телефону (видать услышав мой голос) начала давить своим "возрастом". у меня опыта в СВАДЬБАХ мало - 2 провела и 2 еще на днях будут-большой опыт детских, концертных, ну все, что в ДК проводила. *Как с таким заказчиком обчасца ненаю! Спасовать не боюсь - боюсь передавить и потерять заказ*! Маман там всем рулит и думает, что раз половина гостей интеллигенты, а половина рабочие - то все - туши свет! Обычная ситуевина! 
А я как, "послушная маня" темы читаю от корки до... и советам стараюсь следовать!

----------


## Alexandrrrrra

Всем привет :Smile3:  я работаю заведующей клубом, а так же провожу семейные мероприятия, юбилеи, годовщины, но вот материала наработанного очень мало, все что я проводила в основном брала из интернета, а здесь многое мне не доступно, так хотелось что дверки темок открылись. на "носу" свадьба сестры. организация второго дня на мне, так хотелось чего-то новенького. :Blush2:  Вы все такие творческие люди. я даже немножко завидую (конечно же белой завистью) вашему таланту)))))) Буду стараться тоже нарабатывать побольше материала))))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Привет! Меня зовут Надежда.





> Всем привет


Привет, девочки - рады вас видеть!





> а здесь многое мне не доступно, так хотелось что дверки темок открылись.


Александра, наверняка ты знаешь, что в любой профессии очень важно иметь *терпение*, особенно в тамадействе  :Grin: 
На этом форуме также понадобится немного набраться и потерпеть каких то 30 дней (инкубационный период для вновь зарегистрированных) и при этом, уверен, что не сложно будет с нами со всеми общаться (к примеру - задавать вопросы, по делу или без  :Grin: ) - и когда у тебя лично будет более 30-ти сообщений к этой дате - 13.08.2013, то многие (почти все) темы будут доступны.

К стати - не забудьте *посетить эту тему*:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672





> Как с таким заказчиком обчасца ненаю!


Общайся как обычно как всегда, не реагируй на "командирский" тон, а от улыбки станет всем светлей)))
Твоя задача донести информацию, что бы заказчики могли определиться с выбором твоей кандидатуры))))

----------


## Evelin

Всем форумчанам отличного настроения и творческого вдохновения! :Smile3:  Только недавно узнала об этом интересном и полезном форуме и очень рада присоединиться ко всем людям, чье призвание дарить праздник. Спасибо за возможность почерпнуть что-то новое для себя и предложить свои идеи.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, если я хочу приобрести материалы Мастеров, куда писать. Заранее спасибо за совет! До встречи на форуме! :Tender:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Всем форумчанам отличного настроения и творческого вдохновения!


Взаимно и тебе  :Yes4: 





> Подскажите, пожалуйста, если я хочу приобрести материалы Мастеров, куда писать.


Это лучше подскажет Татьяна-Курочка.

----------


## Джина

> я хочу приобрести материалы Мастеров, куда писать


Если не ошибаюсь, то это здесь
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=402

Ну, а если что не так, то



> лучше подскажет Татьяна-Курочка


  :Aga:

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> а что ты смайлами не пользуешься?


Надо ещё добавить смайлик "рукалицо" -- ну оченно не хватает  :Yes4:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Надо ещё добавить смайлик "рукалицо"


А по подробней - как этот смайл должен выглядеть???  :Grin:

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> А по подробней - как этот смайл должен выглядеть???


Да вот он: http://yandex.by/yandsearch?clid=195...B0%D0%B9%D0%BB

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Да вот он


 :Taunt:  - согласен - такой смайл бы нам не помешал бы)))))))))

----------


## Джина

> Да вот он


или такой
[IMG]http://s16.******info/5172458153a1e74b9ab1f78af52cb5d3.gif[/IMG]
или
[IMG]http://s.******info/dff7e9e79ae73c0c5401763aa4cf3212.gif[/IMG]

Но чувствую, что придет Курочка и будет нас :Nono:  за то, что флудим не по теме.

----------


## Evelin

Риша-риша, главное общайся с заказчиками уверенно. Они-то и  не должны догадываться о том, что ты волнуешься. Когда мы с моей подругой начинали проводить свадьбы, нам было по 24 (11 лет назад), и встречаясь с заказчиками - нашими ровесниками, а также мамами-папами в два раза старше, нам тоже сначала было страшновато, но это быстро проходит.  :Yes4: 
Старайся, чтобы лидером в беседе была ты, поэтому заранее составь для себя план разговора (чтобы ничего не пропустить, не перескакивать с одного на другое), и начни встречу примерно так: "Вначале я хотела бы рассказать, каким именно образом я выстраиваю структуру свадьбы,  какие интересные моменты,конкурсы я могу вам предложить. Для меня очень важны и ваши пожелания, я  обязательно их учту, и мы придем к такому варианту, который позволит провести ваш праздник на высоком уровне. Ну и т.д. :Smile3: ". Главное сразу оговорить, что программа у тебя современная, интересная, с юмором, но без пошлости, по типу "перекатывания яйца свидетельницей в штанах у свидетеля" и подобного бреда. Клиенты уже на этой фразе к тебе будут позитивно относиться.
Очень хорошее впечатление производит на клиентов, если ведущая дает советы и по поводу различных организационных и подготовительных моментов (как правильно рассчитать время праздника (когда жениху приезжать за невестой, за сколько времени выехать в ЗАГС, и пр.), как уезжает из дома жених, что ему нужно на выкуп невесты (если у вас его принято проводить), как организовать гостей во время выкупа, как родители благословляют жениха и невесту, что нужно приготовить, и т.д.  Почти все клиенты могого не знают, и такая консультационная помощь от ведущего тоже обеспечивает отличное к нему отношение. Нужно обязательно оговорить и то, какие свадебные традиции жених и невеста хотели бы соблюсти, ну а что считают лишним. Главное, заказчики должны понять, что ты, хоть и молода, но компетентна, и идешь на разумные компромиссы (если ведущий упирается в свой заученный сценарий и не может от него отступить, доказывая заказчикам. что только он истина в последней инстанции. это клиентов очень отталкивает. Ведь это их праздник, и они вправе провести его так, как они хотят (хотя направлять в нужное русло будешь все равно ты  :Ok: )
Очень хорошо, если ведущий может показать видео своей работы. Но, как я понимаю, ты только начинаешь, поэтому видео еще может не быть. Найди операторов и фотографов с тех 2 свадеб, которые ты провела и попроси сделать (даже если это будет стоить денег) тебе рекламный ролик (Минут на 5), где не обязательно будут полностью конкурсы, но где видно, как ты общаешься с гостями, твою улыбку, позитивную реакцию компании, элементы твоей программы. И старайся собирать видео =своих свадеб. 
Даже если на твоей встрече с клиентами ты будешь без видео, не теряйся. Рассказывай интересно, увлеченно, чтобы глаза горели, тогда и клиенты увлекутся идеей работать с тобой. Желаю удачи!!!

----------


## Evelin

Спасибо!!! :Smile3:

----------


## Курица

> главное общайся с заказчиками уверенно.


*Evelin*, ты совершенно права. я с тобй согласна полностью.
Ирина с ником 



> Риша-риша


 а тебе советую почитать темку "Первый разговор с заказчиком", это уже том 2 http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137165 ,
я поищу ссылку на закрытый(нельзя писать-постов много), но можно читать и мотать на ус -том 1-ый, и пришлю ее тебе в личку или тут выставлю.
Про Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности Таня-Джина уже написала, там почитаешь анонсы различных "мзюминок" более опытных ведущих и можешь сделать покупку...Но-из опыта скажу...прежде чем что-то брать -это же "кот в мешке")))_почитай посты от этих ведущих в темках-поймай "волну"-вдруг ты с Мастером стоишь на разных полюсах...Это я так, для размышлений...Я не отговариваю, но даю совет. :Meeting: 
А уж прислушиваться или нет-решать тебе!

----------


## Курица

> темку "Первый разговор с заказчиком"





> я поищу ссылку на закрытый(нельзя писать-постов много), но можно читать и мотать на ус -том 1-ый


вот Первый том- там посты с 2010 года начинаются,Ириш:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133783

----------


## риша-риша

> а от улыбки станет всем светлей)))


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  вечером, обязательно отпишусь!

----------


## риша-риша

Evelin, Татьяна, спасибо большое, 



> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133783


 заночую, видать! Evelin, вы правы видео не раньше сентября обещали :(, а эта маман так хочет именно видео, фото ей мало! Эх, где наша не пропадала! первую свадьбу брала без фоток даже - причем согласись сразу!

----------


## Evelin

Спасибо за совет, Татьяна! :Ok:

----------


## риша-риша

:Blink: оказывается эта мама с невестой насмотрелись видео таких ведущих (я бы на их месте тоже сразу в штыки все принимала бы) которых....не слов нет! такой им похабщины на предлагали! я им рассказываю программу они готовы крикнуть: где расписаться и тут появляется ЖАНИХ(опоздал) !  Губы сжаты, взгляд из под бровей: нам надо классическую свадьбу! я грю: для кого-то и 



> "перекатывания яйца свидетельницей в штанах у свидетеля"


 классика! нам, говорит, всех этих языческих обрядов не нать, мы понимашь православные! О тут-то он попал: диплом я писала по тему обрядовой культуры язычества и православия! да нетю не одного, акромя каравая, обряда-то. Традиции, чаще заимствованные, есть, а больше выдумки ведущих. тут он задумался! Во общем пару дней думают, а его тещя будущая позвонила извинилась за его поведение!
Простите за флуд... полилось просто!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Простите за флуд... полилось просто!


Хм...... флуда как раз я не разглядел))))
Поделилась результатом переговоров - мы очень ждали его, так как переживали за тебя.
Молодец  :Ok:

----------


## ***Маруся***

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане! Несколько дней назад набрела на форум и просто счастлива. Перечитала в этой темке все странички: вы все просто молодцы)))  Такой позитив веет от каждого сообщения, что крылья расти начинают. Но пока надо посидеть под материнским крылом Танюши Курочки. Мы ведь, как оказалось, еще и земляки, нас разделяет всего-то 150 км. Опыт ведущей праздников у меня небольшой, а очень уж хочется научиться всем тонкостям тамодейства.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> уж хочется научиться всем тонкостям тамодейства.


Век живи - век учись  :Grin: 





> Несколько дней назад набрела на форум и просто счастлива.


Ты в этом не одинока)))





> Но пока надо посидеть под материнским крылом Танюши Курочки.


И не забывать общаться)))))

----------


## ***Маруся***

Постараюсь и общаться. Может и я кому-то пригожусь.

----------


## Мурава

Приветик! А меня к себе примете? Я пока еще опыта набираюсь: праздники провожу для нашего рабочего (чисто женского) коллектива, в нашем ТОСе организую праздники ( в основном детские), еще приходится подбирать фонограммы для постановок сказок и придумывать танцы для деток.

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане! Несколько дней назад набрела на форум и просто счастлива.


****Маруся****, и тебе - здравствовать! 



> надо посидеть под материнским крылом Танюши Курочки. Мы ведь, как оказалось, еще и земляки, нас разделяет всего-то 150 км.


ничего случайного не бывает, знать, *Судьба* тебе на форуме землячку встретить))))
Бывала я у вас в Пушгорах не раз - красивое место на голубой Сороти! :Aga: 




> Опыт ведущей праздников у меня небольшой, а очень уж хочется научиться всем тонкостям тамодейства.


Опыт- он приходит с годами-было бы желание. А оно, как ты пишешь, как раз у тебя имеется, поэтому-как пишет Руслан- общайся, общайся и еще раз-общайся!!! :Aga: 




> Приветик! А меня к себе примете?


*Мурава*, Травушка-Муравушка, а как же!!! Ты название темки-то видела??? "Только *тебя* нам и не хватало!" :Grin: 



> Я пока еще опыта набираюсь


где и набираться опыта. как не в наших "университетах"!!!!

Добро пожаловать, девушки, не пропадайте!!!

----------


## Мурава

Я пока на форуме еще не освоилась, буду все свободное время здесь торчать. Сейчас у меня такие проблемки: хочу "подружиться" с техникой (старая имеющаяся не устраивает), где брать реквизит - тоже вопрос, как научиться детей гримировать - тоже не знаю! Куда бежать???

----------


## Курица

> Сейчас у меня такие проблемки: хочу "подружиться" с техникой (старая имеющаяся не устраивает)


 :Grin:  уточни, КАКАЯ техни ка тебя не устраивает? Авто, или пылесок, или машина стиральная?
Или техника для обслуживания мероприятий?
Что ты имеешь в виду?
Тогда темку тебе подскажем, где почитать... :Ok: 



> где брать реквизит - тоже вопрос


смотря какой???
Вот тут у *Оли OSKAR* есть темка специальная: *Реквизит тебе в помощь или совместные покупки праздничных прибамбасов*, загляни:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137113 




> как научиться детей гримировать


а это в Детский раздел к Юле Джу, темка *Аквагрим* тут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=123629 
Но, думаю, чтоб она открылась, надо месяц на Форуме и 30 сообщений написать-поэтому-общайся!
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136096 - вот тут обязательно напиши о себе.

И у нас в теме-давай-ка, рассказывай-как зовут тебя, откуда родом? Знаем, что в Волгограде живешь, а вообще? Что с семьёй, есть ли детки-нам всё интересно!!!И фото на аву поставь-с пустым местом общаться неинтересно!!!

----------


## ***Маруся***

Подскажите и мне, пожалуйста, что бы придумать для мужа. Обычный день рождения с друзьями, детьми, сватами на природе. Времени маловато у меня, к сожалению. В среду провожу юбилей "на заказ", а в воскресенье день рождения мужа. Клад в лесу в прошлом году мы искали, разные конкурсы для маленьких компаний провожу часто, а состав нашей компании не меняется. Может подкините идейку или направление укажите?

----------


## Курица

> Подскажите и мне, пожалуйста, что бы придумать для мужа.





> Может подкините идейку или направление укажите?


А  сходи-ка ты, Марусь, сюда:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129840 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=126218 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137409 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136329 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128449

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> Может подкините идейку или направление укажите?


Легко! Поменяйте состав компании  :Fz: )))

----------


## irishka)))

Мамочка, курочка!!! Хочу поставить фотку на аватарочку, но туплююююююююю))))  :Blush2:  сильно :Blush2:  не могу врубиться, как же это делается!!! Подскажите, плиз!!!

УРРРРРРАА!!! я все-таки разобралась!!!!

----------


## риша-риша

Все!!! перезвонили и назначили встречу для оформления заказа!!!! Уррря, товарищи!!!! Спасибо бОООлсое при болсое!!

----------


## Мурава

> , КАКАЯ техни ка тебя не устраивает? Авто, или пылесок, или машина стиральная?
> Или техника для обслуживания мероприятий?
> Что ты имеешь в виду?


[/QUOTE]
Да буквально вся не устраивает! То пылесос не поет, стиралка не играет! :Taunt: Нет ни нормальных колонок, ни микрофона- его вообще настроить не могу!
Даже не знаю, у кого бы спросить, мы тут самоучки - работаем "методом тыка"!

----------


## ***Маруся***

> Легко! Поменяйте состав компании )))


"Коней на переправе не меняют", а уж друзей, проверенных временем - тем более.





> А  сходи-ка ты, Марусь, сюда:


А тебе, Курочка, спасибо за направление. Кое-что уже посмотрела.

----------


## tamada_zp2378

Привет всем, давненько не была здесь!!! Жаркие денечки наступили!!! все свадьбы, юбилеи и т. д. Сейчас еще в кафе предложили вести детскую комнату. Ее только открывают и надо придумать несколько сценариев, закупить инвентарь, ну и т.д. Короче работы не початый край!!! Танюша, хотела у вас спросить, на свадьбах проводят малыша с женихом и невестой, в смысле когда в одежку вставляются руки, ножки. А я у кого-то видела такого плана стриптизершу, может подскажете где именно???

----------


## Мурава

Я вообще - то медик по специальности и наши корпоративчики получаются исключительно на профессиональную тему, материал остался и с Нового года и после Дня медсестры. Девчонки потом долго вспоминают, ржут!!! Вот такое у меня хобби, так сказать, общественная работа по месту жительства! Начинала я "мутить" еще дома, проводила домашние Новогодние праздники с кучей родни и соседей, детям моим нравилось!!! :Tender: А теперь они выросли, помогают иногда. Костюмы шью сама как могу, декорации тоже делаем; петь не пою, веду восточные танцы 2 группы! МУЖ СКОРО ИЗ ДОМА ВЫГОНИТ, ЧУВСТВУЮ! :Tu:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Нет ни нормальных колонок, ни микрофона- его вообще настроить не могу!


Как я понял, ты планируешь сама и музыку крутить и вести праздничное мероприятие???
Это довольно сложно......
Во первых, тебе необходимо быть в теме музыкальных новинок и удачных хитов прошедших годов, иметь огромный музыкальный материал, то есть, быть дискотетчиком. За свои 15 лет работы, я себя не считаю дискотетчиком, хотя приходилось выступать в этой роли не раз, и вполне успешно.
Второе, по поводу отстройки звука (не только микрофона, но и самой музыки) - обыватель, в лучшем случае, способен выстроить уровень громкости, но не частоты сигнала. Многое зависит от возможности микшерного пульта, и, к примеру, если будет пульт, в котором два высоких уровня, четыре середины (два верхней середины и два нижней) и два нижнего уровня - то заблудишься, как Незнайка в лесу...
Даже если только по одному уровню на верх, середину и низ - правильно отстроить звук способен специалист - обывателю (не дискотетчику, звукооператору) это не под силу...
В третьих - к примеру ты проводишь игру, в это время ты с участниками этой игры, и что бы включить тот или иной музыкальный трек - тебе придётся бежать к аппаратуре и включать, то выключать, то ещё что то ставить и т.д. - это жутко не удобно, теряется темпоритм действа...
Мой совет - работай с музыкантом или дискотетчиком (звукооператором) в паре - у тебя сразу отпадут все три проблемы.
На данный момент, уже 13 лет работаю именно в таком формате, в паре с диджеем - и у меня голова не болит по звуковым делам.





> МУЖ СКОРО ИЗ ДОМА ВЫГОНИТ, ЧУВСТВУЮ!


 :Taunt:  Уверен, если он умный парень - то будет ценить твоё "хобби")))))

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> Как я понял, ты планируешь сама и музыку крутить и вести праздничное мероприятие???
> Это довольно сложно......


Руслан -- истину глаголишь. Ещё в малых помещениях, да на не большое количество гостей...ну туда-сюда, да и то геморрой получается. Я это лично проверил -- сам много раз работал один. Это очень трудно.



> Даже если только по одному уровню на верх, середину и низ - правильно отстроить звук способен специалист - обывателю (не дискотетчику, звукооператору) это не под силу...


Да что тут говорить. Не каждый музыкант способен отстроить звук, а уж обыватель...ну разве что самородок? А ещё все подключения, шнуры, где-то что-то приделать-подпаять...



> В третьих - к примеру ты проводишь игру, в это время ты с участниками этой игры, и что бы включить тот или иной музыкальный трек - тебе придётся бежать к аппаратуре и включать, то выключать, то ещё что то ставить и т.д. - это жутко не удобно, теряется темпоритм действа...


Побегать придётся мама не горюй!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*Мурашко Иван*, я в роли "два в одном" работал два года, и по этому хочу Ольгу предупредить - с чем она может столкнуться)))

----------


## ***Маруся***

Руслан Шумилов, а как бы вы поступили в такой ситуации: диджей в ресторане есть, аппаратура их же, ресторана то есть, и когда я пришла и стала проводить мероприятие с их микрофоном - директор ресторана высказал мне свое "фи" по поводу зарабатывания денег на их аппаратуре. Причем их музыкант вообще не соизволил появиться, позвонил и сказал "Ну включишь сама как-нибудь", хотя заказчик с ним договаривался.

----------


## Курица

> Может подкините идейку или направление укажите?





> Легко! Поменяйте состав компании


****Маруся****, Ванечка шутит, не подумай, он у нас не противный, как может показаться по этой фразе (авторитетно заявляю, ибо видела его в реале и слышала его и  его сакс, и хлеб с ним преломила, и мёд-пиво пила, и в уста сахарные(на брудершафт) целовала :Taunt: ...Он просто пишет, что думает :Meeting: 



> "Коней на переправе не меняют", а уж друзей, проверенных временем - тем более.


конечно, это ТАК!!! И всегда хочется чего-то особенного-для них, для ДРУЗЕЙ-то, а у нас на форуме-Клондайк!!!
особенно в закрытых темах (в смысле тех, которые созданы  2-3 года обратно-на них висит замок, писать там невозможно-а читать-пожалуйста!!!
****Маруся****, замечательное фото на аватарке-буду в пушгорах-узнаю сразу. А имя твоё-Мария? А зарплату ты получаешь в какой отрасли??? Ну, кроме как от клиентов, если не секрет?

----------


## ***Маруся***

Ну, что ты, Курочка, я не обижаюсь. А зовут меня по паспорту - Марина, при крещении - Мария. Брат младший , к сожалению, рано ушедший из жизни, звал Маняша. Вот и получилась - Маруся. Когда-то давно, во времена замороженных зарплат, работала в школе, затем в Пушкиногорском ПТУ учителем русского языка и литературы. Сейчас работаю в отделе кадров районной больницы. Так что зарплата у меня бюджетная. За три года моего тамадейства провела 3 Дня медработника, 6 юбилеев и 1 свадьбу. Музыкант, с которым я чаще всего работаю говорит, что на сегодняшний день я провожу лучше всех. Не хвалюсь, но приятно. Тем не менее, очень хочу учиться этому ремеслу дальше, может оно-то и станет моим кусочком хлеба. :Girl Blum2:

----------


## риша-риша

и снова я с вопросом. Помогите , люди добрые объясните чем отличается классическая свадьба от традиционной(не путать с народной тематикой). всех знакомых за терроризировала сегодня, пока для меня одна разница - отсутствие переодевашек! Помогите неграмотной!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> диджей в ресторане есть, аппаратура их же, ресторана то есть, и когда я пришла и стала проводить мероприятие с их микрофоном - директор ресторана высказал мне свое "фи" по поводу зарабатывания денег на их аппаратуре. Причем их музыкант вообще не соизволил появиться, позвонил и сказал "Ну включишь сама как-нибудь", хотя заказчик с ним договаривался.


Мнда............
Когда работаю в ресторанах, где местные музыканты в нагрузку - всё равно беру с собой напарника - он подключает к их микшерному пульту свой ноутбук и *мой* микрофон. Ведущий обязан иметь *свой* микрофон. При насыщенности современного рынка - приобрести мало-мальски нормальный микрофон по умеренной цене - вполне реально.
Другое дело, когда приходится работать без своего напарника - у меня винчестер (флешка) на котором собран необходимый материал - от марша Мендельсона, до дискотеки - мало ли что)))
А то что в твоём случае музыкант отсутствовал, не смотря на все договорённости - это пипец, с его стороны не профессионально, и он подставил и подвёл кучу людей...
В таких ситуациях, стоит предупредить заказчиков так - какие у меня условия работы - такой будет и результат...





> Тем не менее, очень хочу учиться этому ремеслу дальше, может оно-то и станет моим кусочком хлеба.


У меня так же зарплата бюджетная, и основной источник дохода - это проведение праздников.





> чем отличается классическая свадьба от традиционной


Пусть ответят те, кто такие термины раздавал)))) :Taunt:  им виднее))))
Хотел бы сам узнать разницу классики и традиционной свадьбы, при этом, традиционная  - это не народный стиль)))))

----------


## Ivica

Доброй ночи! Ну объясните, пожалуйста, несведущему в технике человеку как поэтапно загрузить фото на аватар. Никак у самой не получается! Столько дней была в отъезде, очень соскучилась по форуму, хочется общаться, спрашивать, узнавать, делиться, видеть улыбчивые лица и улыбаться в ответ!

----------


## Ivica

Ой, а написано было, что загрузка не удалась! Видно, компьютер сдался от моей беспомощности!

----------


## Курица

> а написано было, что загрузка не удалась!


 :Taunt: скажу по секрету-это ВСЕМ он пишет...И многие покупаются на эту фразу...И убирают фото...
А это просто технический сбой в программе(ИМХО) :Grin:

----------


## ***Маруся***

> иметь свой микрофон.


Планирую обзавестись своим микрофоном. Кстати, заказ на свадьбу на сентябрь у меня нарисовался. На музыканте они планируют сэкономить и воспользоваться своей техникой (микрофон у них есть). Боюсь этого ужасно. Если озвучку своей программы я подберу, конечно, то с дискотекой не знаю , что может получиться.




> всё равно беру с собой напарника


У нас в поселке есть музыкант, которого чаще всего приглашают, большинство своих праздником я проводила сним. Он сам хорошо поет, и подборка музыки у него отличная, и аппаратура. Короче, конкурентов у него практически нет. Только вот люди хотят красиво отпраздновать,но на халявку. Иногда я думаю, что и меня пприглашают только из-за очень низкой стоимости.

----------


## KsytochKA

Добрый день, дорогие друзья! Очень рада, что попала на ваш замечательный форум! Какие здесь все молодцы! Меня зовут Ксюша. Я с 5 лет занимаюсь эстрадным вокалом. С детства на с цене, вот и сейчас работаю в творчестве)

----------


## Мурава

Одной вести мероприятия, естественно, сложно. Пытаюсь вырастить своего диджея -сынок подрос -но знаний не хватает! А чаще всего я занимаюсь сценарием, фонограммами, репетициями, а ведущего находим из своих. Хочется же, чтобы все было идеально, как задумывалось...

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> На музыканте они планируют сэкономить и воспользоваться своей техникой (микрофон у них есть). Боюсь этого ужасно.


Правильно боишься - экономя на музыканте, они увеличивают нагрузку работы ведущей, так как не будет одного ответственного человека, отвечающий за дискотеку, будут все кому не лень лезть и ставить что то своё, в итоге ни чего звучать толкового не будет...
А что за "своя" техника - это второй вопрос, вполне возможно, что какой нибудь музыкальный центр.
За подобные заказы я не берусь совсем.





> Иногда я думаю, что и меня пприглашают только из-за очень низкой стоимости.


Есть такая категория людей, которая желает видеть на своём празднике всё и за "спасибо"))) Но почему себя так принижаешь, что приглашают тебя из-за цены? Может их устраивает то, что и качественно ведёшь, и приемлемо по цене?





> Меня зовут Ксюша.


Привет, Ксюша, рады видеть!





> Хочется же, чтобы все было идеально, как задумывалось...


К этому мы все стремимся)))))
К примеру - в прошлую субботу вёл свадьбу, до мелочей продумывали всё, но значительно усложняло проведение - невыносимая жара, из-за которой к вечеру ни кто не мог соображать  :Taunt:

----------


## tamada_zp2378

> На музыканте они планируют сэкономить и воспользоваться своей техникой (микрофон у них есть). Боюсь этого ужасно.


 простите, что вмешиваюсь. за столько времени работы, я просто УБЕДИЛАСЬ, что на организации экономить, это просто ЖЕСТЬ!!!! Когда нет хорошей музыкальной поддержки или просто любитель за аппаратурой, это практически праздник на смарку!!! мне проще отказаться от такого праздника!!! когда вся команда вместе и едина, когда работа отлажена, когда друг друга понимают с одного взгляда, дык и работа кипит, и люди довольны, и душа поет от радости!!!! а экономить на этом!?!?!? у меня всегда возникает один вопрос к людям почему на еде и спиртном не экономите, все равно много всего на столах остается??? а как тамада или музыкант...........!!!!! просто нет слов!

----------


## KsytochKA

> Привет, Ксюша, рады видеть!


И я очень, очень рада! Еще не совсем разобралась.... Но думаю, все получиться!)))

----------


## Маринка Кисенко

Всем привет! Недавно нашла этот форум, пытаюсь освоиться)С первых сообщений увидела сколько здесь добрых, замечательных и творческих людей!!!Просто безумно приятно, когда тебя окружают единомышленники!!!Надеюсь остаться у вас надолго. :Tender:

----------


## ***Маруся***

Всем привет))) Вчера отвела юбилей: в целом все прошло хорошо. Некоторые недоработки я  для себя отметила и в следующий раз постараюсь их избежать. Гостям и юбилярше все понравилось, благодарили за веселый праздник.  :Yahoo:  
 Завтра возобновляю переговоры с молодоженами, постараюсь их переубедить по поводу музыки.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> у меня всегда возникает один вопрос к людям почему на еде и спиртном не экономите, все равно много всего на столах остается??? а как тамада или музыкант...........!!!!! просто нет слов!


Некоторым людям еда важнее праздника))))))





> Еще не совсем разобралась.... Но думаю, все получиться!)))


Обязательно получиться  :Yes4: 





> Надеюсь остаться у вас надолго.


Всё зависит от тебя))) - Твоё желание - твоё решение - твоё действие)))





> Завтра возобновляю переговоры с молодоженами, постараюсь их переубедить по поводу музыки.


Переубедить - не то слово, поставить перед фактом :Aga:  Мол, *если желаете праздника*, то обязательно *нужен музыкант*, или ищите другую ведущую)))

----------


## ***Маруся***

> Переубедить - не то слово, поставить перед фактом


Спасибо, Руслан, так и поступлю.

----------


## irishka)))

> скажу по секрету-это ВСЕМ он пишет...И многие покупаются на эту фразу...И убирают фото...
> А это просто технический сбой в программе(ИМХО)


Вот, вот!!! я тоже часа полтора думала, так как же так??? всю фотографию обрезала и так и сяк!!! все равно писал, что загрузка не удалась!!! а потом плюнула, смотрю, а фото выложено))))

----------


## irishka)))

У меня завтра открытие магазина, причем сценарий прислали готовый!!! все бы ничего, но есть одно но....конкурсная программа - просто "Отпад", конкурсы совсем не зажигательные, скромненькие, а магазин открывается чуть не на 1000 м площади! сценарий прислали только в среду, возразить уже ничего нельзя, и вот как быть???? если все пройдет не на 5+, то скажут, что не сценарий плохой, а ведущая .... Ломаю голову, что же придумать за ночку???

----------


## Захар

Всем доброго времени суток! Меня зовут Захар и я хочу получить от вас советы и наставления в плане проведения разного рода мероприятий, в частности свадеб. Дело в том, что я в роли ведущего совсем недавно, если не брать во внимание детскую анимацию. Так вот, мои друзья предложили мне провести свадьбу и тут я столкнулся с кучей преград. Во-первых, я не знал, как общаться с клиентом, что ему предложить, о чем с ним вообще разговаривать. Но с этим кое-как разобрались. Вторая проблема - сценарий, но с этим тоже разобрался (скачал кучу материала с интернета). Третья проблема заключается в самом ведении, оно будет у меня первым. И, честно говоря, у меня такое же чувство, как у невесты в первую брачную ночь))) В общем у меня будет боевое крещение.

----------


## Сашуля Денискина

> и даже, может быть, пошлют...
> то есть -  куда вам нужно, направят...


Здравствуйте! Если Вам не трудно, пошлите меня пожалуйста!!!!!! В то место на форуме, где происходит общение ди-джеев по вопросам используемой в работе аппаратуры (колонки, пульт, микрофоны и др.), по обмену аудиоматериалами, да и просто по обмену опытом. Если, конечно, такое чудесное место существует:) А то я все ищу, ищу, совсем уже ориентацию потеряла...
Заранее благодарна, Александра.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> В общем у меня будет боевое крещение.


Я свою первую свадьбу помню по сей день, хотя прошло с тех пор 15 лет)))
В те времена возможности доступа к интернету у меня лично не было, собирал видеокассеты, просматривал и ни чего не понимал, что да как)))
Но выручало то, что до этого играл на свадьбе на баяне, какое то представление было, хотя всё что видел от ведущих - для меня тёмный лес)))





> проблема заключается в самом ведении, оно будет у меня первым.


Своё ведение изначально стал выстраивать на интерактиве (тогда даже понятия не имел, что есть такое слово :Taunt: , но интуитивно почему то принял такой формат работы, общения с людьми).
Даю ссылку, где можно получить срочную информацию от ведущих:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=341
Посмотри темы, возможно многие ответы на твои вопросы уже есть.
А вот ссылка на варианты моего ведения:
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list...sJzyVyzojd1WTC





> я не знал, как общаться с клиентом, что ему предложить, о чем с ним вообще разговаривать.


Загляни в эту тему:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137165





> проблема - сценарий, но с этим тоже разобрался (скачал кучу материала с интернета)


Скажу так - каждый ведущий сам выбирает коннект (чем заполнять праздник), тот материал, который ты выбрал в интернете, в любом случае придётся "приспособить" под себя и под тех гостей, которые будут на празднике.
Но главное, что могу тебе посоветовать, Захар, это первым делом спокойствие, не паникуй, если что то не так идёт как планировал - извлекай выгоду от ситуации, и не суетись (помню себя  :Grin: ) - и помни вот ещё что - верь, что у тебя всё получиться, а после проведённого мероприятия, обязательно устрой анализ (разбор по полочкам) - что получилось и *почему*, а что не получилось и *почему*.
Будут вопросы - задавай!





> Если Вам не трудно, пошлите меня пожалуйста!!!!!!


Загляни в эти темы:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=199

----------


## Захар

Спасибо, Руслан! Спасибо вообще всему форуму за то, что он есть. Очень много полезной информации я здесь нашел. Теперь буду потихоньку набираться опыта :Yahoo:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Теперь буду потихоньку набираться опыта


Можно *потихоньку*, а можно *галопом*  :Grin:

----------


## Сашуля Денискина

> Спасибо, Руслан! Спасибо вообще всему форуму за то, что он есть. Очень много полезной информации я здесь нашел. Теперь буду потихоньку набираться опыта


Присоединяюсь! Спасибо большое!!! :Smile3:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Присоединяюсь! Спасибо большое!!!


Девочки-мальчики, пишите, задавайте вопросы, чем сможем, тем поможем)))))))

----------


## Sемицветик

> Даю ссылку, где можно получить срочную информацию от ведущих:
> http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=341


Руслан, добрый день! А меня по этой ссылке пока не пускают.... :No2:  Если я правильно поняла только после 30 сообщений, Да?

----------


## Курица

> Если я правильно поняла только после 30 сообщений, Да?


да. ты правильно поняла,Светлана.
После 30 РЕЗУЛЬТАТИВНЫХ сообщений.

----------


## Sемицветик

> После 30 РЕЗУЛЬТАТИВНЫХ сообщений.


Скажите, а где можно посмотреть, сколько у меня сообщений? В моем профиле сохранены не все.... :Meeting:

----------


## Курица

> а где можно посмотреть, сколько у меня сообщений?


под твоим аватаром-там, где девочка на тюльпане...в последней строке...
Очень хотелось бы увидеть вместо картинки реальную Светлану :Derisive:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> А меня по этой ссылке пока не пускают.... Если я правильно поняла только после 30 сообщений, Да?





> да. ты правильно поняла,Светлана.
> После 30 РЕЗУЛЬТАТИВНЫХ сообщений.


 :Yes4: 





> Очень хотелось бы увидеть вместо картинки реальную Светлану


 :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4:

----------


## риша-риша

Подскажите в какой теме можно развить идею на свадьбу, если не ошибаюсь в беседке? Второй брак у обоих молодых - хочу заменить им очаг на пламя страсти!

----------


## sharskazka

Здравствуйте, Руслан! Может я не там пишу, но никак не могу разобраться с е-мэйл адресом почему-то вместо mail.ru внизу выдает какие-то дополнительные буквы, хотя в настройках е-мэйла все правильно проверяла много раз :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

> никак не могу разобраться с е-мэйл адресом почему-то вместо mail.ru внизу выдает какие-то дополнительные буквы, хотя в настройках е-мэйла все правильно проверяла много раз



*sharskazka*, всё просто: ты после адреса своего eralash-party@mail.ru  решила поставить цветочек, так? :Grin:  Вставила его...не оставив после адреса пробела.Так? И он (адрес) слился с буквенным символом смайла!!!!!!!!!
так что помочь тебе просто: напиши почту снова, не ставь смайла рядом, а, если он тебе так необходим, поставь его через пару пробелов или на строке ниже.
Пробуй,исправляй! :Aga: 
И будет тебе ЩАСТЬЕ!!! :Ok: 




> в какой теме можно развить идею на свадьбу, если не ошибаюсь в беседке? Второй брак у обоих молодых - хочу заменить им очаг на пламя страсти!


пообсуждать это логичнее всего в Доске объявлений:Прошу, помогите...http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...81#post4698481 
так и написать: помогите додумать то-то и то-то,Ирин.

----------


## sharskazka

Ура-а-а!!! Получилось! :Yahoo: Спасибо  :Smile3:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Здравствуйте, Руслан!


Девочки-мальчики, делюсь своим секретом)))
Я так же как и вы - под крылышком Татьяны-Курочки, ещё цыплёнок, хотя уже не с пушком  :Grin: 
В виду того, что больше чем вы на форуме - больше знаю))) Но многое предстоит мне ещё узнать.
И если заметили, Татьяна часто отвечает на вопросы, направленные мне - всё очень просто - я иногда помогаю ей новичкам (раз здесь задержался  :Grin: ) зная её занятость, и складывается впечатление, будто я тут хозяин  :Taunt: 
Но, поверьте, если Татьяны-Курочки тут нет - на помощь вам приходят корифеи форума, и с удовольствием всем помогают  :Yes4:

----------


## Sемицветик

> Очень хотелось бы увидеть вместо картинки реальную Светлану


Ну вот как-то так, реальная Светлана :Victory: 
 Не найду темку календарные листочки, просила вчера девочек помочь и где-то я потерялась :Meeting:

----------


## риша-риша

Татьяна, большое спасибо! 



> В виду того, что больше чем вы на форуме - больше знаю))


.. и не подумаешь, что новичок!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> реальная Светлана


 :Ok: 





> и не подумаешь, что новичок!


 :Grin: 





> Не найду темку календарные листочки, просила вчера девочек помочь и где-то я потерялась


Вверху нажми "*Мой профиль*", и попадёшь на свою страницу, где будут видны все темы и сообщения, в которых ты писала - там и найдёшь, от куда потерялась)))

----------


## Курица

> В виду того, что больше чем вы на форуме - больше знаю))) Но многое предстоит мне ещё узнать.
> И если заметили, Татьяна часто отвечает на вопросы, направленные мне - всё очень просто - я иногда помогаю ей новичкам (раз здесь задержался ) зная её занятость, и складывается впечатление, будто я тут хозяин


Братец Рус, спасибо за то, что ты ВСЕГДА на посту!!!
У нас с тобой в этой темке получается неплохой дуэт!!!
 :Laie 23: 



> Ну вот как-то так, реальная Светлана


наконец-то Гюльчатай открыла своё личико!!!
 :Lex 11:  хорошо, что там и говорить!!! И что скрывалась-непонятно???? :Preved: 





> Не найду темку календарные листочки, просила вчера девочек помочь и где-то я потерялась


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136181&page=71 



> *Я так же как и вы - под крылышком Татьяны-Курочки, ещё цыплёнок*, хотя уже не с пушком


Рус, не льсти себе! :Viannen 25: 



> .. и не подумаешь, что новичок!


не слушайте его, девушка, он кокетничает!!! Он уже старый закоренелый петуххххххххх, а не цЫплёнок!!! :Russian:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Он уже старый закоренелый петуххххххххх, а не цЫплёнок!!!


 :Taunt:

----------


## риша-риша

> не слушайте его, девушка, он кокетничает!!! Он уже старый закоренелый петуххххххххх, а не цЫплёнок!!!


 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Виктория Лукьянова

*Ольчик Умница*, Подскажите пожалуйста как найти здесь сценарий к дню села. Я сегодня только что зарегистрировалась.

----------


## Люсия20

> не слушайте его, девушка, он кокетничает!!! Он уже старый закоренелый петуххххххххх, а не цЫплёнок!!!


))) вот наконец-то  и я к вам дошла..
Всех приветствую!!!

----------


## Sемицветик

> После 30 РЕЗУЛЬТАТИВНЫХ сообщений.


Ура! Я стала пользователем-спасибо!!!!!! :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## ***Маруся***

[quote="Руслан Шумилов;4696236"]Переубедить - не то слово, поставить перед фактом[/quot
Наконец-то встретилась с молодоженами. "Перед фактом поставила" и с музыкой вопрос решился положительно. Еще раз спасибо Руслану за поддержку и пожсказки. 
Дорогие долгожители форума, подскажите, а свадебные идеи  в какой темке можно посмотреть? У меня есть небольшой сценарий свадьбы, но он очень индивидуальный.

----------


## Курица

> подскажите, а свадебные идеи  в какой темке можно посмотреть?


****Маруся****, http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=117  - вот большой раздел со множеством тем о СВАДЬБЕ :Aga:

----------


## ***Маруся***

Спасибо, Татьяна,  за оперативность.  :Yes4:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Подскажите пожалуйста как найти здесь сценарий к дню села. Я сегодня только что зарегистрировалась.


Попробуй заглянуть в эти темы и разделы:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=132458
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133424

А сюда - клич типа SOS)))
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137828

И сюда можно заглянуть:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=247





> вот наконец-то и я к вам дошла..
> Всех приветствую!!!


О-о-очень рады видеть  :Yes4: 





> Ура! Я стала пользователем-спасибо!!!!!!


Поздравляем!





> Наконец-то встретилась с молодоженами. "Перед фактом поставила" и с музыкой вопрос решился положительно. Еще раз спасибо


Вместе мы - *сила!*

----------


## Олесинья

И опять меня очень долго с вами не было. Совсем я потерялась(((

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> И опять меня очень долго с вами не было. Совсем я потерялась(((


О, это точно-о-о-о, так не теряйся больше))))
А что за машинка на аватарке рядом с тобой???

----------


## Захар

> А что за машинка на аватарке рядом с тобой???


Если не ошибаюсь, то это Форд мустанг

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> то это Форд мустанг


Наверно довольно резвая машинка)))))))))))

----------


## Захар

Привет всем форумчанам! Прошу у вас совета, т.к. я только учусь искусству ведения. Суть моего вопроса в том, что многие ведущие (в частности у нас в крае) копируют стиль ведения друг у друга. Я не против того, чтобы ведущие учились друг у друга, но когда ты видишь перед собой мужчину, который копирует Ивана Урганта (в разговорной манере и даже своим внешним видом) или очередного Гарика Мартиросяна, то это выглядит как то смешно. А придумать свою фишку и стиль ведения очень сложно. Как быть?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> когда ты видишь перед собой мужчину, который копирует Ивана Урганта (в разговорной манере и даже своим внешним видом) или очередного Гарика Мартиросяна, то это выглядит как то смешно. А придумать свою фишку и стиль ведения очень сложно. Как быть?


*Будь собой*, лови "свой кураж".





> Суть моего вопроса в том, что многие ведущие (в частности у нас в крае) копируют стиль ведения друг у друга.


Мне наверное повезло - я видел ведущих, только женщин (до этого баянизмом на свадьбах занимался  :Grin: ), и естественно копировать их мне и в голову не приходило.
По этому я был таким какой есть, со временем формировалось моё личное амплуа. Тогда ни Гариков ни ему подобных ведущих артистов не было.
На данный момент, спустя 15 лет ведения - я такой, какой есть (хоть и постоянно развиваюсь) - и по своему интересен. держу зал своим темпераментом, своей харизмой.
А любая копия - это копия - не оригинал, а значит вполне естественно, что "копировальщики" смешно выглядят)))
Так, что - *будь самим собой.*

----------


## MarinaPotkina

> будь самим собой.


Верно подмечено!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Инесса Z

Здравствуйте  всем!!!!  Очень  рада  что попала  на  этот  форум .  Чувствую  что  варюсь  в  своей  каше,  а  хочется  расти  ,  познавать  новые вершины  в  этом замечательном  деле,  и  общаться  с  интересными  личностями!!!!!!!!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> хочется расти , познавать новые вершины в этом замечательном деле, и общаться с интересными личностями!!!!!!!!


Это ты точно *в нужном месте* находишься))))))
Можешь, для начала немного рассказать о себе.

----------


## Курица

*Инесса Z*, и тебе здравствовать!!!



> Очень  рада  что попала  на  этот  форум


А мы-то как рады!..только тебя нам и не хватало!



> Чувствую  что  варюсь  в  своей  каше


теперь будешь вариться в нашем общем котле, только пиши, не исчезай! :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> Можешь, для начала немного рассказать о себе.


и показать себя)))пока хоть в качестве фото на аватаре! :Derisive: Правда,братец Рус?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*Инесса Z*, а в этой теме - Марья хозяйка - твоя землячка:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135220

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Правда,братец Рус?


 :Aga:  :Yes4:  :Yes4:  Конечно, сестричка  :Grin:

----------


## Geshka

Меня зовут Евгения...... Давно это было ... В ноябре 2013 года будет 16 лет, как я работаю ведущей праздников... За это время успела, конечно что-то. Кроме роста в профессии родила ещё двух дочерей (одна уже была до этого), получила образование Режиссёра праздников (РТП), научилась водить машину, прожила  с мужем уже 19 лет, начинаю "жить" 20-й, стала преподавать режиссуру праздников, съездила на семинары в Ставрополь, Москву, Краснодар (если можно так сказать, что я съездила на семинар в своём городе). Сначала шла меленно и печально, единомышленников не было, и спросить не у кого и поделиться не с кем. Но годы шли. Плох тот учитель, которого не превзошли его ученики. Появились ученики, у которых есть чему учиться, появились опытные коллеги - друзья, появились в жизни семинары ведущих. Вот осваиваю жизнь ин-ку. Очень добросовестно стараюсь стать настоящей жительницей, а не просто нахлебницей. Рада узнать всех вас, рада общаться!

----------


## ОльгаРомашка

Здравствуйте всем! Меня зовут Ольга. С детства  я собирала бабушек и дедушек во дворе, вешала простынь между деревьев и всем объявляла, что сегодня будет концерт! С трудным и тяжёлым детством я видела отдушину только в своём актёрстве. Всю жизнь мечтала стать актрисой. ТЮЗы, смотры худ.самодеятельности, театр миниатюр и учёба на режиссёра театральных форм досуга (по семейным обстоятельствам не окончила). Также всё время я чувствовала себя ещё и организатором мероприятий и в принципе неплохо получалось. На свадьбах подружек проводила и выкупы и свадьбы, так как раньше свидетельница или кто из гостей вели программу. Три года назад очень хорошо взялась за проведение свадеб и можно сказать пошла вверх по лестнице...но...случился пожар и сгорел весь реквизит и всё всё всё, чем я работала. Тогда я расценила это, что Господь Бог мне не дал заниматься любимым делом и три долгих перерыва в работе. Сейчас нигде не работаю, и вот решила попробовать снова взяться за проведение мероприятий. Но начала ловить себя не той мысли, что я не современна, не креативна и драйва нет. А тут вот и пришла к вам и надеюсь на вашу помощь встать  на ножки.  :Oj:  Спасибо, что выслушали!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Сейчас нигде не работаю, и вот *решила попробовать снова* взяться за проведение мероприятий. Но начала ловить себя не той мысли, что я не современна, не креативна и драйва нет. А тут вот и пришла к вам и надеюсь на вашу помощь встать  на ножки.





> Тогда я расценила это, что Господь Бог мне не дал заниматься любимым делом





> А тут вот и пришла к вам


Оль, ну что я скажу...Боженька знает, КОГДА и ЧТО дать...Видно-тогда было не Время. Время пришло сейчас-иначе как расценить тот ЗНАК, что ты нашла во Всемирной Паутине наш Форум, который как будто для того и создан, чтобы помочь тебе вновь начать заниматься любимым делом!!!
Ты в нужном месте.
Не исчезай!!!
И приходи к нам в ИЗБУ(это типа "болталки" обо всём, я предупрежу избяных жителей-поверь-тебя встретят нак друга, потому что "друзья моих друзей-мои дРузья!"! :Aga: 

Это тут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138046 

Но, чтоб "въехать" в тему-кто такие избяные жители-почитай предыдущие тома ИЗБЫ:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137698  пост 4
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137820

----------


## ОльгаРомашка

Мама Таня, я растрогана до слёз Вашим приёмом! Спасибо!!!  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## ОльгаРомашка

А в "Избу" я обязательно постучусь, когда наберу полномочия. )))

----------


## людмила-45

Татьяна, Привет! Какие у тебя  апетитные яблоки, так и просятся в рот. У тебя щедра не только душа, но и земля.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Очень добросовестно стараюсь стать настоящей жительницей


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 





> А тут вот и пришла к вам и надеюсь на вашу помощь встать на ножки.


Всё у тебя получится, главное стремись к этому, помни, что рядом с тобой друзья коллеги - а это уже сила.





> И приходи к нам в ИЗБУ
> Это тут:
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138046


Там действительно домашняя обстакановка - обязательно там пропишись.

----------


## Курица

> Какие у тебя  апетитные яблоки, так и просятся в рот. У тебя щедра не только душа, но и земля.


 Люда, моя земля-несомненно=щедрая...но это урожай прошлого года, который вырос  дачке у подруги ИРИНЫ ВЕТЕР, а созрели эти яблоки на Марийской земле, недалеко от Йошкар-Олы.

----------


## ОльгаРомашка

> Всё у тебя получится, главное стремись к этому, помни, что рядом с тобой друзья коллеги - а это уже сила.
> 
> Там действительно домашняя обстакановка - обязательно там пропишись.



Очень признательна,Руслан!!!!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Очень признательна,


 :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah:  а где такого* кота - смайла* нашла?  :Ok:

----------


## ОльгаРомашка

> а где такого* кота - смайла* нашла?


Проходила мимо...смотрю...кот знакомый ))) я его в охапку, отмыла, припудрила носик блеском, повесила буквобутафорию и решила отправить Вам!!!!! ))))

----------


## ОльгаРомашка

​Всем добрый день и хорошего настроения!!!!! ))))

----------


## Ольга Яцухно

Здравствуйте! рада что нашла сайт, и, наконец то нашла, с чего начать... общение. Спасибо за приглашение. Не совсем еще поняла, какие темы, пока просто брожу по ссылкам, которые пришли в письме после регистрации...Как поняла - люди предлагают свои идеи - моменты на праздниках. Но где бы познакомиться с самими людьми, чтобы просто общаться с ними?

----------


## Мурава

Оль, здесь очень много интересных тем, но они могут быть пока закрыты. Открываться будут по мере увеличения количества твоих сообщений на форуме. Есть и вебинары в разделе Академия IN-CU, есть раздел Фестивали,семинары, встречи ведущих, вобщем, есть ВСЕ!!!

----------


## Sемицветик

Ой, а я совсем немножко отлучилась, а здесь столько уже интересного: изба- очень понравилась.  Думаю, что впереди бессоннные ночи, чтобы всё прочитать, но это так интересненько. Жаль, что домашние напрягают делами, а то я бы так и не выходила от вас :Smile3:  :Smile3:  :Smile3: 
Татьяна, вот есть вопрос: не все сообщения в моём профиле сохранены или я не так смотрю. Хотела попасть в юбилейную темку к Мане, а у меня её нет(хотя я туда писала) :Meeting:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Но где бы познакомиться с самими людьми, чтобы просто общаться с ними?


Пока в этой теме, после испытательного срока будут доступны многие темы, в которых найдёшь круг пользователей по общим интересам)))





> Хотела попасть в юбилейную темку к Мане, а у меня её нет(хотя я туда писала)


Что то не так глядишь))))))
Вот ссылка на её темы:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=279





> решила отправить Вам!!!!! ))))


Спасибо  :Grin:   :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Екатерина0708

Приветики старожилам форума! Теперь и я с вами. Зарегистрировалась давненько, но разбираться начала только сейчас. Рада буду с вами перезнакомиться. Иногда пользуюсь вашими наработками. Огромное спасибо!!!!!!! Куча идей и наработок у вас. Правду говорят: "Одна голова хорошо, а много - Змей Горыныч".... :Grin: 

Вопрос: а какое кол-во сообщений нужно для разных квалификаций на форуме?

----------


## Курица

> а какое кол-во сообщений нужно для разных квалификаций на форуме?


 Катерина, на нашем Форуме есть одно правило, и оно, я считаю, "умное"- про испытательный срок в 1 месяц и 30 результативных сообщений :Aga: 
не смайлов, не просто "Вау!". "Класс", "Молодцы!"-такие, как ты сама понимаешь, результативными не являются...а сообщений. в который содержится рассказ о себе, размышления о жизни,Ю о нашем непростом деле-ведении Праздников и т.п. 
Для этого на Форуме маса "общего плана" тем. И вот, как только ты станешь уже завсегдатаем, как только за этот месяц поймешь, прочувствуешь, ЧТО дает тебе форумское общение. тогда перед тобой и откроется "бездна, звезд полна", 
(мне кажется, прямо про нас, форумчан, написал стопиццот лет назад Михайло Ломоносов, помните: 
Поля покрыла мрачна ночь; Взошла на горы чорна тень; Лучи от нас склонились прочь; Открылась бездна звезд полна; Звездам числа нет, бездне дна. :Yes4: )

тут, на форуме. настоящий Университет по обучению ведения праздников-причем-разных видов-тут тебе и свадьбы, и корпоративы, и юбилеи...Только читай с умом, копируй себе, указав выставившего тот или иной приглянувшийся тебе момент(чтоб потом спросить/уточнить и поблагодарить-мы же ЛЮДИ, не просто "хапуги" от слова "хАпать"=хватать, копировать...

*Ольга Яцухно*, 



> где бы познакомиться с самими людьми, чтобы просто общаться с ними?


правильный подход,Оль.
Усть целый раздел, который так и называется "Тамадейская беседка"-он тут, http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=120 - пиши в любой из тем.
в какой темке напишешь-та в твоем Кабинете уже будет отражаться: ты будешь на неё подписана, и увидишь все сообщения, которые после твоего появятся...так можно общаться...




> Думаю, что впереди бессоннные ночи, чтобы всё прочитать, но это так интересненько. Жаль, что домашние напрягают делами, а то я бы так и не выходила от вас


Света, начать надо  и с этих тем, чтоб быть " в курсе"
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=296 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136284 
*Мурава*, 



> здесь очень много интересных тем, но они могут быть пока закрыты. Открываться будут по мере увеличения количества твоих сообщений на форуме. Есть и вебинары в разделе Академия IN-CU, есть раздел Фестивали,семинары, встречи ведущих, вобщем, есть ВСЕ!!!


да,Оль, ты абсолютно права!!!

Ой, у нас на этой странице ТРИ ОЛИ разом оказались-хороший знак!!!
*ОльгаРомашка*, 
*Ольга Яцухно*, 
*Мурава*, 
девочки, не пропадайте. пишите, общайтесь...
Становитесь "НАШИМИ", и увидите. как в разы поднимется ваше   мастерство в ведении праздников, а главное-у вас появятся друзья "одной группы крови"- сперва виртуальные. а с годами-и реальные.
О встречах форумчан в реале можно прочесть тут: http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=200 

Я знаю, что говорю-посмотрите на мою линеечку - СТОЛЬКО времени я ЖИВУ Форумом!!! :Aga:

----------


## schunja08

Здравствуйте, Танюша и все форумчане))) Очень хочется к вам под крылышко.Праздниками занимаюсь давно, а вот нашла ваш "настоящий Университет по обучению ведения праздников" недавно и поняла, что попала в настоящий университет с домашней и праздничной обстановкой. И инку-батор ваш очень важный и нужный, как-то чувствуешь себя по-домашнему и нужным)))
Очень хочу изменить свой ник, а то он как-то после регистрации прикрепился и не очень мне нравится))КАк это можно сделать?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Рада буду с вами перезнакомиться.


Взаимно  :Yes4: 





> Правду говорят: "Одна голова хорошо, а много - Змей Горыныч"....


 :Taunt: 





> Очень хочу изменить свой ник, а то он как-то после регистрации прикрепился и не очень мне нравится))КАк это можно сделать?


С этим вопросом обращайся сюда - прочти три последних поста - поймёшь некоторые детали:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133681&page=82

----------


## schunja08

> этим вопросом обращайся сюда - прочти три последних поста - поймёшь некоторые детали:
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133681&page=82


Cпасибо,Руслан, попробую)

----------


## Екатерина0708

*Курица*, 
Спасибо, будем стараться. Может и я кому-то пригоЖДУСЬ, как говорил мой сынок. Лишь бы времени хватило.

----------


## Юлия*Радость*

Всем ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ! :Grin:  Наконец то и я с вами! Ура! спасибо, Татьяна, что пригрели под крылышком)) у меня вопрос- можно ли менять СВОЙ НИК?

----------


## Курица

> у меня вопрос- можно ли менять СВОЙ НИК?





> Очень хочу изменить свой ник, а то он как-то после регистрации прикрепился и не очень мне нравится))КАк это можно сделать?


Юль, Руслан уже отвечал несколькими постами раньше на этот же вопрос:



> С этим вопросом обращайся сюда - прочти три последних поста - поймёшь некоторые детали:
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133681&page=82


думаю, почитаешь-полистаешь эту темку-многие ники и аватарки перестанут быть для тебя "пустым звуком" :Meeting:

----------


## Юлия*Радость*

Спасибо, Татьяна, уже разобралась))

----------


## Олесинья

Ой ребятки, завтра свадьбу ведем в частном доме. Народу 60 человек. В беседке рассядутся, а погода ужас. Прям плакать хочется. Места там не очень много. А мы то надеялись на солнышко, чтоб гостям танцевать где было. Вот теперь сижу и думаю как все пройдет.

----------


## Курица

> свадьбу ведем в частном доме. Народу 60 человек.


*Олесинья*, надеюсь, солнышко над вами все же смилостивится, и в беседке будет не холодно-особенно "после 5-ой РУМКИ"))))))!

----------


## vfhbirf

Здравствуйте. Рада регистрации на форуме, только опасения гложут душу мою))) Хочется быть полезной, но хотя и опыт за плечами не маленький (17 лет, как нынче выяснилось), но складывается впечатление, что нафталинчиком опыт мой попахивает))) Судя по тому, что я здесь нашла))) С чего лучше начать? Или как правильней начать?

----------


## KAlinchik

> С чего лучше начать? Или как правильней начать?


самое главное, с общения!
представьтесь, как Вас зовут, а то даже не знаешь, как обращаться:) трудно читаемый ник у Вас))))
по-моему Марина, но могу и ошибаться.
 Ваш опыт в 17 лет,даже если попахивает нафталинчиком, как Вы сказали, все равно вызывает уважение :Ok:

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте. Рада регистрации на форуме


А мы-то как рады!!!!!!!! Только тебя нам и не хватало, Валерия!!! :Tender: Правда-правда!!! :Aga: 



> опасения гложут душу мою)))


насколько сильно гложут? какова степень глубины ран? :Grin: 
 :Derisive: это я шкучу, конечно. Но уверена- всё каждому дается не случайно! Возможно, чтобы проветрить от нафталина твой опыт, накопленный 17-ю годами труда на ниве праздников(а это  не ОПЫТ, а действительно *ОПЫТ*, это вам не баран чихнул! :Ok: , тебя перст Судьбы и привел на наш замечательный Форум. :Aga: 



> С чего лучше начать?


да начинаешь ты правильно,Лер-смотрю, уже записалась на вебинар к Элен-ке, или планируешь это сделать - и это *замечательное* решение!!!



> Или как правильней начать?


читай и анализируй, копируй для себя понравившееся, не забывай для себя отмечать, ЧЬИМ постом ты воспользовалась-эту ошибку часто допускают новички-не отметят, чей пост скопировали, а потом начинают метаться, у кого уточнить про то-то и то-то...
Я бы -кстати-для начала посоветовала начать читать с закрытых уже тем прошлых лет...(закрыты они для написания, а для чтения - орткрыты, это уже АРХИВ, но для нас это золотой запас,поверь,Лер!!! :Aga: )
Если тебе интересны свадьбы-сходи сюда
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=101436 
Если юбилей- сюда:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129840 

А пиши-везде, куда тебя пока пускают.
Скоро, когда у тебя стаж будет месяц на форуме и 30 постов-тебя пустят во все недоступные(плока) для тебя темы...
Сейчас пиши тут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=120 
и тут
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=276

----------


## ***Маруся***

А я снова с просьбой о помощи. Реально понимаю, что надо купить как минимум микрофон. Но какой, что еще к нему надо - я такой чайник в этом, аж страшно. :Blink:

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Реально понимаю, что надо купить как минимум микрофон. Но какой, что еще к нему надо - я такой чайник в этом, аж страшно


Самое главное, не бояться!!! думаю форумчане тебе помогут это сделать! придет Руслан и даст тебе совет!

----------


## Курица

> Реально понимаю, что надо купить как минимум микрофон. Но какой, что еще к нему надо - я такой чайник в этом, аж страшно.


****Маруся****, у нас, как в Греции, "усё" есть.
Сходи сюда, прочитай, что люди пишут
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136306 
и кому-то из самых понравившихся задай "контрольный " вопрос в личку,Марусь! :Aga:

----------


## ***Маруся***

Спасибо, гляну вечерком. :Yes4:

----------


## риша-риша

Вечер добрый, форумчане! Помогите советом новичку! Хочу провести конкурс на свадьбе: широкий кусок ткани кольцом, внутри двое спина к спине, кто кого перетянет. А, да, ткань как пояс! Цель - ищем самого сильного телохранителя. Стоит ли проводить такой конкурс (с подростками и детьми на ура) с выпившими взрослыми или чем заменить?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> надо купить как минимум микрофон. Но какой,





> придет Руслан и даст тебе совет!


Вопрос не из простых.

Лично для меня важным фактом в характеристике радио-микрофона, это его стабильный приём с базой на большом расстоянии.
Так как условия работы могут быть разными, особенно это ощущаем в залах, где много колон, и они препятствуют хорошему "контакту" микрофона и его базы.
Далее - сейчас прослеживается такая тенденция - всё больше и больше ведущих приобретают себе для работы гарнитуры (головной микрофон), что бы были свободны руки - определись, что тебе нужно от микрофона, и в личке спишемся, подберу что то приемлемое.

----------


## Екатерина0708

Ой, я уже запуталась. У меня свадьба 21.09. Первая... Куча идей, разных, конкурсов и тостов и др., а чёткого плана не могу выработать. В Иннете тоже всего много... Времени потратила уйму, а ничего конкретного. Как вы выстраиваете сценарный план свадьбы??? Поделитесь, пожалуйста.

Мои координаты: http://vk.com/katrin_tumanova, tumanova-katya@mail.ru,  или в личку. Спасибо.

----------


## ***Маруся***

> Времени потратила уйму, а ничего конкретного. Как вы выстраиваете сценарный план свадьбы??? Поделитесь, пожалуйста.


Очень актуальный вопрос. Меня он тоже волнует. Я провела всего две свадьбы, скажем так по-семейному, по-домашнему: минимум гостей из ближайших родственников. Все восхищаются результатом моей работы, а я боюсь выходить на большой заказ. Остается впечатление, что чего-то не хватает.

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> Стоит ли проводить такой конкурс


Я такие конкурсы не провожу - есть вероятность  травмоопасности и неизвестной реакции подвыпивших гостей. Люди в азарте могут и упасть, и другого уронить. Зачем???

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> надо купить как минимум микрофон. Но какой, что еще к нему надо - я такой чайник в этом, аж страшно.


Но давай по порядку:
Для чего микрофон тебе нужен?
Лично для меня - для "говорильни", но многие ведущие поют сами, то есть вокальный микрофон.
Многие в наличии имеют два микрофона - для себя, и для гостей, но и тут есть некоторые неудобства - необходимо в руках держать пару микрофонов.
Некоторые пользуются гарнитурами (головной микрофон) и один с собой для гостей.
Я с гарнитуру люблю, когда работаю аниматором, в тамадействе мне удобнее пользоваться обычным радюшником.

Есть вариант микрофона, который вполне подойдёт и для вокала (хотя на этот счёт у меня и радюшник, и шнуровой вокальный микрофон) и для бла бла.
По цене и качеству - его не так жалко давать в руки гостям и вполне приемлем для работы:
http://jool.ru/index.php?categoryID=11&search=1&a..
Попробуй для начала подобный вариант.
Будут вопросы - пиши.

----------


## Sемицветик

> Света, начать надо  и с этих тем, чтоб быть " в курсе"
> http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=296


Татьяна, как всегда огромное спасибо :Tender: , темки нужные и полезные, обязательно отмечусь в фотографиях, вот только посимпатичнее найду :Yes4:

----------


## Ильич

> Очень актуальный вопрос. Меня он тоже волнует. Я провела всего две свадьбы, скажем так по-семейному, по-домашнему: минимум гостей из ближайших родственников. Все восхищаются результатом моей работы, а я боюсь выходить на большой заказ. Остается впечатление, что чего-то не хватае


Зачем писать сценарий? Сценарий это линейное действие. а вдруг что пошло не так (часто густо)  ? И ЧО????
Придумайте сценарный план. 
Что за чем логически должно происходить.
Например:
1. Встреча молодоженов 
варианты: На входе у заведения, в заведении, с дарением в начале, с дарением за столом а в начале только цветы
2. Застолье
2.1 Первый тост
2.2 Муз пауза ( не надо болтать без удержу, дайте отдохнуть ушам гостей от вашего голоса)
2.3 Знакомство это уместно. Представляетесь сами представляете в диалоге с гостями (вопрос-ответ-комментарий) гостей невесты , жениха, представляете приехавших издалека (иногородних) рассказываете какя невеста удивительная, жених шикарный, боярин расторопный а дружка лапочка! Хвалите без ужержу всех за что в голову придет. ЛЮДЯМ НРАВИТЬСЯ ЛЕСТЬ - это общее правило
МУЗ ПАУЗА -2-4 мин
2.3 Надо же и горько крикнуть и ничего если уже кричали, это тренировка, Вот сейчас мы разорвемся в крике...
Гдето так.
Работать надо БЛОКАМИ. Небольшими закончеными моментами. Тогда их этих элементарных кирпичиков сложите любой праздник.
И ГЛАВНОЕ! Никаких планшетов! Никаких зачитываний чего либо! Все слова только от себя и эмоционально украшено интонациями с паузами! Паузы усиливают текст. Тогда вас будут слушать. монотонную речь никто не воспримет.
Как правило на свадьбе гости говорят друг с другом и особо тамаду не слушают.
Можно конечно отбарабанить свое на фоне бла бла гостей, но хочется сделать это красиво
Сначала нужно привлечь внимание. Существует несколько способов:
Простой Включить 30 сек фонограмму Гонг и ли еще чего звонкое.
Посложнее  - говорить а потом замолчать сделав глубокую паузу. Или говорить сначала громко и уверенно постепенно понижая громкость.. 
После того как вас начали слушать главное удержать внимание.  Свою работу с гостями надо вести по принципу разговора. РАЗГОВОР ВЕДЕТ ТОТ КТО ЗАДАЕТ ВОПРОСЫ. 
Писал уже Вопрос - ответ гостей- комментарий-вопрос.... и т д 
Да.. самое главное! 
Вопросы должны быть простыми.

Пример:
Вопрос Все знают как зовут невесту?
Зал - Так то...
-А какая у нее фамилия?
Умники скажут новую фамилию
- Вы ж меня не дослушали.. была сегодня с утра?
- Такая то
- А сейчас?
- Ответят
- А откуда у нее вот та утрення фамилия? От кого?
- .......................... от папы!
- Как говорится попользовалась ..... и верни!
Далнейшее вы придумаете сами...

Если интересны вот такие советы стучитесь в скайп помогу освоить профессию.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> По цене и качеству - его не так жалко давать в руки гостям и вполне приемлем для работы:
> http://jool.ru/index.php?categoryID=11&search=1&a..
> Попробуй для начала подобный вариант.


Беру свои слова обратно.....
Не удачный микрофон......
Мембранная головка его не "подвешена" (не изолирована от внешних колебаний), и малейшее прикосновение к нему (к примеру - руки) отчётливо слышны в колонках, что создаёт не нужный шум....
Возможно у меня этот микрофон из не удачной серии, но в нём я разочаровался...

----------


## Захар

Доброго всем здоровьица, как говорил известный телеведущий Г. Малахов! Вот скоро наступит день моего боевого крещения, а будет это 21 сентября этого года, буквально через 3 дня! Долгожданная 8-ми часовая свадьба. Фраза "готов во все оружия" прозвучит буквально, т.к у меня сценарий в 50 листов и 3 коробки с реквизитом. Я просто себе не представляю, как я буду с этим сценарием, похожим на том "война и мир" выглядеть. Я больше склонен к интерактивному методу ведения, но моя жена, которая кстати едет со мной на свадьбу в качестве помощника, меня осадила, мол забудешь без сценария и пустишь все на самотек. От этого в голове уже представляю картину моего позора, а ведь для меня этот "первый раз" очень важен! В общем жду ваших напутственных слов и советов.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Вот скоро наступит день моего боевого крещения, а будет это 21 сентября этого года, буквально через 3 дня!


Здорово - желаем удачи!





> Я больше склонен к интерактивному методу ведения,


Отлично - сценарий можешь взять (что бы жена не переживала), а сам приготовь сценарный план (на одном листе зафиксируй все пункты свадьбы - что бы не упустить тот или иной момент) - и этот лист пусть лежит на твоём столике - периодически будешь подходить к нему и заглядывать.





> мол забудешь без сценария и пустишь все на самотек. От этого в голове уже представляю картину моего позора,


Настраивай себя только на победу, можешь мне поверить - всё будет у тебя хорошо.
А с такой стопкой листов в руках будешь смотреться смешно))))))
Есть у меня знакомые барманы, которые как то сказали одну свою примету - мол, чем больше сценарий в руках ведущего, тем не удачней проходит свадьба - я по ржал над этой фразой)))))))

----------


## Olgaj

> Доброго всем здоровьица, как говорил известный телеведущий Г. Малахов! Вот скоро наступит день моего боевого крещения, а будет это 21 сентября этого года, буквально через 3 дня! Долгожданная 8-ми часовая свадьба. Фраза "готов во все оружия" прозвучит буквально, т.к у меня сценарий в 50 листов и 3 коробки с реквизитом. Я просто себе не представляю, как я буду с этим сценарием, похожим на том "война и мир" выглядеть. Я больше склонен к интерактивному методу ведения, но моя жена, которая кстати едет со мной на свадьбу в качестве помощника, меня осадила, мол забудешь без сценария и пустишь все на самотек. От этого в голове уже представляю картину моего позора, а ведь для меня этот "первый раз" очень важен! В общем жду ваших напутственных слов и советов.


Можно и мне вставить словечко? пусть твой сценарий будет возле тебя, где то рядышком ))) просто подглядывай что за чем идти будет. Сформируй себе блоки (нанизай на костяк сценария) и ты увидишь что картинка слепится - у меня так это происходило по началу. Как прошёл блок - убирай свои листочки )))) и ты увидишь что кол-во само распределится куда ему нужно.

----------


## ***Маруся***

> Придумайте сценарный план.


Именно сценарным планом я и пользуюсь, а чувство от неудовлетворенности скорее от неуверенности. Конечно, Ваши советы очень полезны. Спасибо :Grin:

----------


## ***Маруся***

> Не удачный микрофон......


 Руслан, по ссылке микрофонов я не нашла, а свои вопросы отправила в контакте.  :Smile3:

----------


## Захар

> Настраивай себя только на победу


В общем так, как только проведу свое первое мероприятие, так сразу вам отчитаюсь!

----------


## Ильич

> мол забудешь без сценария и пустишь все на самотек.


НИКОГДА я повторю НИКОГДА не получается что то провести по сценарию. Это же не киносьемеа.. это жизнь. а жизнь не имеет прописанного сценария. Ставь микроцели и достигай их и выруливай с вадьбу к главной цели - здоровско проведенной свадьбе.
Жена не права!
Успехов!

----------


## galanata

> НИКОГДА я повторю НИКОГДА не получается что то провести по сценарию


 как точно сказано! Я когда первый раз вела  - тоже куча листков была. Думала все предусмотрела! (наивная!) Все было по сценарию только до того момента как молодожены и гости сели за стол. Потом пошло все по-другому! Сначала растерялась, помог опытный музыкант, который вытягивал мои паузы музыкой и интересными вставками. я ему за это была очень благодарна! А сейчас ( не скажу, что очень уж опытная), но настолько все зависит от самих гостей, что приходится и под них подстраиваться и их под себя подстраивать по ходу. Блоки иногда затягиваются, иногда сокращаются. Иногда уходишь с реквизитом, который даже и не пригодился. Может это от моей неопытности? Иногда приходится и на ходу что-то сочинять...

----------


## Ильич

> Может это от моей неопытности?


Значит и я неопытный. Все тоже все так же.

----------


## Здравница

Здравствуйте, Курочка! А где у вас "водятся" музыкальные руководители из детских садов? Есть очень насущный для меня вопрос: опыт работы всего три года,  придумать что-то совершенно новое не получается(да и попробуй заново изобрести велосипед), а как же тогда в интересующие темки попадать? :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

*Здравница*, привет, дорогая!
Не знаю, как тебя зовут, но с радостью подскажу, где тебе "своих" отыскать!
Это тут-смело иди  по ссылочке-не прогадаешь!
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=143 
Сначала, наверное-сюда-загляни:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128548 
А потом прямо сюда: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137075&page=6

----------


## Яначка

здравствуйте,я новичок и хочу сказать огромное спасибо!столько интересной и полезной информации))я начинающая ведущая,но думаю,благодаря вам у меня тоже все получится!!!огромное спасибо!!

----------


## Захар

Всем привет! Вот и прошел мой дебют в ведении свадьбы. Я, как и обещал, представляю вам свой отчет))) Не знаю лесть это или благодарность от чистого сердца, а может быть и благодарность в знак солидарности, но многие гости по окончанию свадьбы подходили ко мне со словами благодарности, даже жених заплатил сверх договоренной суммы и обещал меня рекомендовать всем. Но есть одно Но! Проанализировав всю свадьбу, я вывел для себя много "косяков"! Во-первых у меня осталось чувство этакой неудовлетворенности, ну не полностью я выложился, не на все 100! Во-вторых, в виду своей неопытности, приходилось частенько смотреть в сценарий и тут же терялся зрительный контакт с гостями, все начинали отвлекаться на свои темы, шуметь и т.д. В третьих: от волнения я частенько путал имена гостей, но быстренько поправлялся. А еще мне казалось (было это уже в середине свадьбы), что запас моих конкурсов вот-вот иссякнет, хотя по окончанию свадьбы я понял, что и половины конкурсов не провел, ну как говорится: "Хорошая мысля приходит опосля". Очень много взял с собой реквизита, которого не использовал. Список можно продолжать еще долго, и это я еще видео не видел, а сделал только устный анализ. Честно говоря и страшно мне смотреть на себя со стороны на видео записи, но придется. Я хотел бы попросить у вас помощи, может вы подскажите мне где можно найти интерактивные конкурсы на разогрев гостей и, конечно, хотелось бы посмотреть на ваш сценарный план, если можно. Заранее спасибо и жду ваших комментарий!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> я начинающая ведущая,но думаю,благодаря вам у меня тоже все получится!!!


Яночка - привет, конечно у тебя всё получиться, главное не теряйся - будь с нами "на проводе"))))))





> Вот и прошел мой дебют в ведении свадьбы.


Поздравляем  :Ok: 





> многие гости по окончанию свадьбы подходили ко мне со словами благодарности, даже жених заплатил сверх договоренной суммы и обещал меня рекомендовать всем.


Значит первый блин не комом  :Yes4: 
Можешь поверить - теперь эта профессия тебя затянет на всегда))))))





> Проанализировав всю свадьбу, я вывел для себя много "косяков"!


Не поверишь - после каждого мероприятия многие ( в частности я) проводят анализ всегда - *что получилось и почему, чего не получилось и почему*, иначе роста не будет.





> А еще мне казалось (было это уже в середине свадьбы), что запас моих конкурсов вот-вот иссякнет, хотя по окончанию свадьбы я понял, что и половины конкурсов не провел,


Игры, конкурсы (это моё мнение) нужны для поддержания накала настроения гостей - бывает за всю свадьбу две три игры проведёшь, и этого более чем достаточно, а бывает, что чуть ли не весь арсенал используешь))))





> где можно найти интерактивные конкурсы на разогрев гостей


Вот эта тема:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131576
Правда есть вероятность, что двери в неё тебе будут закрыты - ты не добрал больше пяти постов (сообщений), хоть по времени на форуме ты больше месяца.





> хотелось бы посмотреть на ваш сценарный план, если можно.


У меня давно нет даже сценарного плана, только некоторые пометки (какие и во сколько артисты приедут, что "хитрое" пожелали молодожёны в тот или иной элемент праздника и т.д.), по этому лично я тебе помочь не могу..........

----------


## Захар

> Вот эта тема:
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131576


Спасибо Руслан! Тема для меня открылась и это круто!!!! Ребята, у меня к вам еще такой вопрос!Тут мне на ум пришла идея, но возможно вы скажите:"зачем изобретать повторно велосипед!" А идея моя заключается в следующем: наверное каждому сейчас знаком такой стиль ведения, как "stand up camedi", так вот, что если на его основе создавать сценарии свадьбы и юбилеев?

----------


## ***Маруся***

> Проанализировав всю свадьбу, я вывел для себя много "косяков"!


Мне кажется, это мы для себя "косяки" выявляем, чтобы над ними поработать, а гости, как правило, их не замечают.





> многие гости по окончанию свадьбы подходили ко мне со словами благодарности


Это еще раз подтверждает, что гости не видели "косяков".




> у меня осталось чувство этакой неудовлетворенности, ну не полностью я выложился, не на все 100!


У меня тоже есть такое чувство почти всегда. Успокаиваю себя, что это от неопытности. Главное заказчик остался доволен.
Я недавно проводила свадьбу и мне многое не понравилось, а молодожены остались довольны и тоже заплатили мне сверх договоренности. И мамы их сказали, что будут меня всем рекомендовать. Кстати, спасибо форумчане, ваша помощь и поддержка ощутимы.  :Yahoo:

----------


## Олесинья

> Значит и я неопытный. Все тоже все так же.


Воти у меня тоже самое постоянно. придумаешь сценарий, наберешь реквизит, так как народ разный бывает и всегда все проходит по разному. Зато весело)))

----------


## Ильич

> Я хотел бы попросить у вас помощи, может вы подскажите мне где можно найти интерактивные конкурсы на разогрев гостей и, конечно, хотелось бы посмотреть на ваш сценарный план, если можно.


Не мой но можно. Качай http://yadi.sk/d/kW5akJrm9iSKm

----------


## Ильич

> наверное каждому сейчас знаком такой стиль ведения, как "stand up camedi", так вот, что если на его основе создавать сценарии свадьбы и юбилеев?


Действительно изобретать велосипед. Читай все здесь изобрели мацацыкл http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=201

----------


## риша-риша

И снова здравствуйте форумчане!!! Как обещала отписываюсь: провела свадьбу с серьезными заказчиками, трясло в первый раз (это моя 5 свадьба была, до этого вообще не волновалась), но потом, как по нотам! Такой веселой свадьбы еще не видела - гости переодевалсь, только намекни, танцевали почти все, мамы плакали (а невесте с женихом под 40 уже)! А жених (босс в гаспроме Омском) вообще обнимал, премию выдал, визитки потребовал!  А я не все еще успела!!! Спасибо Руслан, за подсказки и поддержку!

----------


## Захар

Большое спасибо, Аксакал! Я вообще хочу от всего сердца поблагодарить всех форумчан и его организаторов! Честно говоря, когда я зарегистрировался в нем, я не ожидал такой теплоты и поддержки от Вас! Ваша помощь неоценима, особенно для таких новичков как я! Мне очень приятно общаться и сотрудничать с такими добрыми людьми, в такой теплой, семейной атмосфере! Еще раз огромное спасибо за помощь! :Victory:

----------


## KYulichna

Всем здравствуйте...Спасибо Вам за такой замечательный сайт...Я не ведущая, я только учусь...Провела свадьбу у сестры мужа,была очень не довольна своей работой.Как говориться,первый блин комом..Хотя всем понравилось...16 ноября свадьба у другой сестренки мужа.И меня попросили провести свадьбу.Волнуюсь жуть как...Надеюсь с помощью Вас у меня все получиться..Еще раз Огромное Вам спасибо...

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> 16 ноября свадьба у другой сестренки мужа.И меня попросили провести свадьбу.Волнуюсь жуть как...


Есть пословица - глаза боятся, а руки делают))))
Дерзай, и - 



> у меня все получиться


 :Yes4:

----------


## bree80

> В Иннете тоже всего много... Времени потратила уйму, а ничего конкретного. Как вы выстраиваете сценарный план свадьбы??? Поделитесь, пожалуйсто


Добрый день!
Лично я никогда не составляю 100%ый сценарий от а до я. Есть "каркас", а уже в зависимости от ситуации "строю" праздник. Бывает, что невеста говорит: ой, у меня гости ТАКИЕ активные (а на самом то деле наоборот) или: ну не знаю, как вы их разшевелите, они все ТАКИЕ тихие (а гости такие весёлые) - вот и подстраиваюсь под публику. Когда они прибывают на место торжества, в момент, когда здоровуюсь, разговариваю, "ловлю ихнюю волну"
Конечно, есть основные блоки, которые, как говориться, традиционные, но ещё и надо смотреть то, какая тематика свадьбы, юбилея, корпоратива и чего желают клиенты - заказчики :)

----------


## KYulichna

> Есть пословица - глаза боятся, а руки делают))))
> Дерзай, и -


спасибо :Smile3:

----------


## VanDerMade

> Уважаемый новичок!
> Здравствовать Вам в нашем Доме....
> *Поверьте:
> только вас нам и не хватало!*


Здравствовать и Вам, Татьяна "Курочка"! Спасибо за тёплый приём!

----------


## Svetulya1980

Всем здраствуйте! Снова я с вами. На сайте зарегистрировалась пару месяцев назад, но все не было возможности разобраться.... Я из Украины. Проведением мероприятий занимаюсь года четыре (правда это с "декретным отпуском"))))), но все еще считаю себя новичком. Хочу поблагодарить всех, кто помогает нам - новичкам осваивать такое интересное дело - "тамадейство". Буду стараться вливаться в большую и дружную (я надеюсь) компанию на этом прекрасном сайте. Да, меня зовут Светлана :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

> Здравствовать и Вам, Татьяна "Курочка"


спасибо,Ирин!
Присоединяйся к нашему Сообществу Ведущих...Ведущих...за собой! :Aga: 




> Всем здраствуйте! Снова я с вами.





> меня зовут Светлана


Здравствуй,Светлана!



> Хочу поблагодарить всех, кто помогает нам - новичкам осваивать такое интересное дело - "тамадейство"


Очень приятно читать такие слова.
Почему-то очень часто новички, единожды отметившись в темке, исчезают надолго...У меня такое чувство, что из Форум ПОГЛОЩАЕТ, как чёрная дыра...Засасывает в воронку тем, статей,и...пропал человек.
В геологи подался... :Meeting: 
 А ты вот снова нашлась, да еще и с добрыми словами. Спасибо!



> Буду стараться вливаться в большую и дружную (я надеюсь) компанию на этом прекрасном сайте.


Вливайся. Украиночек и украинцев у нас много, они все дружные, и часто встречаются в реале: и в Полтаве, и в Феодосии, и в Крыму, и в Одессе...Так что ты точно-наша! :Aga: 

Темка о встречах в реале-тут.
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=200 
Конкретно об украинских встречах - тут
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=459 
и тут http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=432

----------


## Svetulya1980

Ой, спасибо большое, Татьяна!!!! я прам не ожидала такой оперативности :Blush2: , очень приятно. А по поводу пропажи новичков - дак разобраться надо на сайте сначала, или боятся чего-то... хотя... всякое бывает. Буду изучать материал. К своему стыду, пока не совсем на сайте ориентируюсь. Может "пошлете" туда, где правила какие почитать можно? :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

> Может "пошлете" туда, где правила какие почитать можно?


дык... Свет, как и книжку-любой Форум открывать надо сначала- с первых страниц...Именно там все в таком стиле



> правила какие


и тэ.пэ.
Но мы -КАК И КНИЖКИ!!! :Grin:  - читаем иногда с серединки :Meeting: 

а ты вот тут почитай, 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=296 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=35040 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136284 
да отпишись-полезно в двух смыслах-и ума-разуму наберешься, и  о Форуме узнаешь, и количество постов к 30 скорее приблизится. :Derisive: 
А после этого для тебя и другие двери-в другие темы-более интересные-откроются :Aga:

----------


## Svetulya1980

Спасибочки, пошла читать

----------


## Захар

Всем привет! Давненько я не заходил на форум, вот и соскучился по общению с вами))) У меня к вам такой вопрос: нас (культработников) переводят на бальную систему оплаты, а никто толком не может объяснить что это такое, может есть на форуме что-нибудь по этой теме?

----------


## Курица

> нас (культработников) переводят на бальную систему оплаты, а никто толком не может объяснить что это такое, может есть на форуме что-нибудь по этой теме?


*посмотри  тут*- не  об этом ли речь- :Meeting: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137155&page=12

----------


## Курица

Уважаемые недавно к нам на Форум заглянувшие Ведущие!
Приглашаю ВАС вступить в дискуссию в темке про костюмы(одежду) ведущей в темке"*Багаж Тамады*", это тут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137134&page=6 
Очень интересно знать мнение каждого из вас! :Aga:

----------


## Капитан Флинт

Здравия желаю! Направлен сюда Светланой Анисимовой для включения в РБТ местного разлива!

----------


## Курица

> для включения в _РБТ местного разлива_!


 :Blink:  :Grin:  :Taunt: 
*Капитан Флинт*, мил человек, это ты по-каковски-по пиратски или по- удмуртски что-то то выразить пытаешься???Переведи мне, старой женщине :Blush2:  :Girl Blum2: ,что ты в виду имеешь? Хоть аббревиатуру расшифруй.
 Думается мне, что дурного там быть не должно-Света Анисимова плохого чела в Инкубатор, к цыпляткам, не "пошлёт! :Grin: А друзья моих друзей-мои друзья!!! 
Садись рядком, поговорим ладком!!!
По  каким морям ходил? :br: 

ААААААААААААААА, высоко сижу, далеко гляжу...
Кой-что про тебя, капитан Флинт, уже мне известно :Grin:  :Smile3: 




> пара слов о себе. Сотрудник учреждения культуры. Автор нескольких детских программ пиратско-морской направленности (экс-преподаватель штурманских дисциплин ВМФ СССР). Участник Вторых Всемирных сказочных игр (г.Киров, 2013 г.) Исполнитель танца "Яблочко" (без элементов акробатики). Владею приемами вязки морских узлов и астроориентирования. Автор статей по теории занимательного физического эксперимента и детских сказок околодетективного содержания.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Здравия желаю! Направлен сюда Светланой Анисимовой для включения в РБТ местного разлива!


Молодец, мореплаватель! Прибыл, согласно маршруту, к месту назначения!  :Ok:  Теперь я за Вас, Павел, абсолютно спокойна и передаю в надёжные крылышки нашей любимой Курочки! (Скоро и Вы в неё влюбитесь! Даже не сомневайтесь!  :Grin: )




> Думается мне, что дурного там быть не должно-Света Анисимова плохого чела в Инкубатор, к цыпляткам, не "пошлёт!А друзья моих друзей-мои друзья!!!


Танюш, спасибо на добром словце! :Tender:  
Ах, какой мужчина прибился к нашему берегу! Ну, настоящий полковник! :Ok:  Пардонте... КАПИТАН!!! 

Тань, нельзя упускать из виду, уйдёт же за моря-океаны! Подскажи добру-молодцу, где ему расположиться? 




> Где допустимо разместить ссылки и фото?


Знать, есть чем удивить! Павел, очччень интересно взглянуть на Ваши отчёты о ратных подвигах и боевых заслугах! Будем ждать!  :Victory:

----------


## Курица

> Тань, нельзя упускать из виду, уйдёт же за моря-океаны! Подскажи добру-молодцу, где ему расположиться?


Дык :Blush2: ,Свет, можно и индивидуальный пирату уголок выделить...только вот дождемся, какого рода "сокровища" он готов нам показать, и... :Ok:

----------


## Капитан Флинт

РБТ, Татьяна, это наше морское. Вполне приличное и даже героическое - Расписание по Боевой Тревоге. Там у каждого моряка указан свой боевой пост. Уж выделите что-нибудь.
А что до сокровищ - фото с программ, ссылки на видео, статьи и сказки, конкурсы, Праздники Нептуна - хватит для начала?
Это все размещается через панель быстрого ответа? А то прикреплять вложения пока не могу.

----------


## Курица

> Уж выделите что-нибудь.


уже, вот-идите по ссылочке, товарищ капитан:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...27#post4727527 



> Это все размещается через панель быстрого ответа? А то прикреплять вложения пока не могу.


да, именно так: пишете пост, в нём деёте ссылку на файлообменник.
Фото-через любой, но лучше-этот:http://*********ru/ 
Выставляете 2 ссылочку(превью, раскрытие фото по клику)
Муз. файл-через Яндекс-Диск или Файлы .Майл.Ру http://files.mail.ru/ 

Итак, вперёд, на абордаж!!!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## лия лика

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Лиана. Я работаю во Дворце культуры, специалистом отдела досуга и очень хочу с вами подружиться. Мне не хватает творческого общения. Кипишь, варишься в своем котле, придумываешь, творишь, и порой так не хватает советов опытных мастеров праздника.  Выручает ваш форум, здесь можно найти столько выручалочек! Примите меня, пожалуйста, в свою семью.

----------


## иллюзия реальности

Доброго дня, вечера,ночи. ) Меня зовут Елена. Блуждая в просторах интернета, случайно обнаружила ваш замечательный и познавательный форум.
Знаю что меня примите , потому что здесь очень дружный коллектив. Люди все взрослые, умные, с большим багажом творческих идей.
Не уверена что смогу поделиться с вами опытом, потому что я новичок из новичков, но очень надеюсь что местные  мне помогут его приобрести  :Blush2:

----------


## Ильич

> нас (культработников)


А как бы звучало:
Нас, работников культа хорошего настроения....

----------


## Курица

*иллюзия реальности*, 
*Лиана Чантурия*, 
здравствуйте, уважаемые новички!
Вы попали по адресу. Действительно, здесь и встретят, и приветят.




> Я работаю во Дворце культуры, специалистом отдела досуга


Лиана, а вы уже были в теме, где собираются ваши непосредственные коллеги?
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=188 
 :Meeting: Наш ФОРУМ столь велик, что он может предложить "Клуб по интересам" как музработнику детсада, так и специалисту



> работников культа хорошего настроения


(спасибо,Ильич, за замечательный каламбур!!!)

Тут, конкретно в ЭТОМ разделе, собрались Ведущие. Ведущие Праздников, Ведущие за собой...
Если вас интересует и этот вид деятельности, с удовольствием примем вас в свою компанию. :Aga: 

*иллюзия реальности*, а с вами хотелось бы познакомиться чуть ближе-узнать имя, род деятельности, регион проживания- чуть поточнее)))... Хотя -с уверенностью могу сказать(только по нику и аватарке)-что вы творческий человек, Елена Авраменко)))) И всё же...хотя бы минимум информации, чтобы понять, куда вас можно "послать" с пользой для вас. :Aga:

----------


## лия лика

> Лиана, а вы уже были в теме, где собираются ваши непосредственные коллеги?
> http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=188


. Спасибо за подсказку! Очень надеюсь, что среди своих буду своей и найду  единомышленников и друзей.

----------


## Курица

*Лиана Чантурия*, и нас не забывайте! Ведь случайностей не бывает!!!!
Почему-то Судьба забросила вас именно на страничку ВЕДУЩИХ???!!!
Признавайтесь-любите праздники?Вели их когда-нибудь (речь о ДР,юбилееях, свадьбах и свадебнывх годовщинах)...

----------


## ilonushka

Здравствуйте!) Меня зовут Илона. И как вы догадались я начинающий аниматор) Форум просто супер! Я уже начала делиться всеми играми, которые знаю!) И очень приятно, что здесь люди делятся ценной информацией за просто так, ради добра и радости детишек! Бесконечное спасибо создателям форума!!!

----------


## Курица

> Меня зовут Илона.


здравствуй, девушка с красивым именем!!!Дядя Инет подсказал мне, что это имя венгерское , что означает «светлая».
И ты именно такая-судя по аве и по тому, что ты написала:



> Я уже начала делиться всеми играми, которые знаю!





> десь люди делятся ценной информацией за просто так, ради добра и радости детишек!





> Бесконечное спасибо создателям форума!!!


и тебе,Илона, спасибо на добром слове. Уверена, Марине Админовне, Хозяйке нашего Большого Дома, очень приятно будет это услышать!!!

Была ли ты в нужных темках в самом начале Форума??
ЭТо нужно прочесть, чтоб потом не было "непоняток" по его работе:http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=296 
Не зря Марина пишет в аннотации перед ЭТИМ разделом:
*Что такое Inter- Kultur Haus? Прежде чем зайти в остальные разделы - приглашаем познакомиться и влиться в наш интернациональный Дом Творчества.*

----------


## лия лика

> Признавайтесь-любите праздники?Вели их когда-нибудь (речь о ДР,юбилееях, свадьбах и свадебнывх годовщинах)...


В проведении праздников подобного плана у меня небольшой опыт, но очень хочется двигаться и в этом направлении. В основном я занимаюсь подготовкой и проведением фестивалей, конкурсов, концертов, социально-значимых праздников, а также различных детских программ. Буду рада, если мой опыт тоже пригодится жителям этого замечательного форума. Правда еще не совсем разобралась куда, какие материалы выкладывать.

----------


## Дадуся

Уважаемые Курочка, Форумчане, добрый вечер. Провожу детские праздники, предложили провести  5 часовой новогодний корпоратив.   Для меня это первый взрослый праздник  поэтому отсутствует четкое представление о его структуре.  С детским опытом боюсь заорганизовать людей и загнать праздник. Подскажите, пожалуйста, может  есть тема, где можно посмотреть структуру праздника, количество блоков, их продолжительность.

----------


## Курица

*Дадуся*, попробую тебя "послать", то есть дать направление.




> предложили провести  5 часовой новогодний корпоратив


Новогодние праздники для взрослых обсуждаются здесь 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=136 
Эта тема довольно обширна и включает в семя много темок более частных.
Темка по грядущему новогоднему корпоративу, которая называется "*Быть на коне!!!! ГОД ЛОШАДИ- 2014. Идеи, наброски, эпизоды...*" -здесь  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137291 
А* вообще* _про корпоративы_ можно почитать в другом месте, темка -как коньяк!!!))))_хорошей выдержки - живёт с сентября 2007 года  :Yahoo: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=37869 

Надеюсь, что помогла.
Если что-справшивай, не стесняйся. :Aga:

----------


## Дадуся

Большое спасибо, пойду изучать. Вопросы обязательно будут. Я с ними еще надоесть успею. :Smile3:

----------


## Курица

> Я с ними еще надоесть успею.


 :Taunt:  на то и Щука в реке, чтоб Карась не дремал,Свет! :Derisive:

----------


## аньта

Добрый день, всем креативный, творческим ,знающим, мудрым...В общем всем форумчанам! ! Мне наверное сюда! Я ж  новичок  :Smile3: . 
Решила взять НГ ночь и вот в поисках идей набрела на ЭТО сокровище под названием ФОРУМ!!! я работаю ведущей уже 5 лет, но сейчас с малышом дома. И времени сидеть за компом нет  .Но всё же думаю так будет не всегда. Поэтому переживаю смогу ли подготовится, Но ТЕПЕРЬ МОЯ ДУША СПОКОЙНА. . 
О себе .Зовут меня Аня. Живу на Украине . Работала преподавателем в муз школе и параллельно проводила праздники. Вроде бы все были довольны. Вот уже пол года сижу дома и очень скучаю по работе.. точнее работАМ !
Надеюсь быть тоже полезной . :Yes4:

----------


## Свет142

Да этот форум просто супер, а на сообщения от Курочки непроизвольно ловишь улыбку. Думаю потихоньку освоимся!!!

----------


## АленчикКулемчик

> Уважаемый новичок!
> Здравствовать Вам в нашем Доме.
> 
> Давненько Вас так не называли, наверное? Новичком-то? 
> Со школьных времен, возможно... 
> Но до сих пор - не правда ли!? - у  Вас в памяти те чувства, которые испытывают люди, впервые куда-то "вливающиеся": _это робость, желание понравиться,даже некий страх не то сказать, не так ответить, чем, возможно, вызовешь недовольство и/или недопонимание со стороны старожилов._
> Вот и сейчас, читая эти строки. Вы, возможно, киваете...
> 
> Но...
> ...


Здравствуйте! Мне так стыдно, что я раньше о вас не знала. Творческий человек до мозга костей и не знала о таком потрясающем сайте. Спасибо Галине Кривошея, что мне открыла ВАС. Я профессиональный хореограф, дизайнер, аэродизайнер, арт-ведущая и организатор свадеб, так что мне пора покорять многие ваши разделы. рада буду возможности поделится своим творчеством, когда будет открыт доступ. Будем разбираться, здесь сложно-очень много инфы. Но это стоит того.

----------


## Курица

*аньта*, 
*Свет142*, 
*АленчикКулемчик*, 
приветствую вас на нашем замечательном Форуме.
Но прошу вас не быть молчаливыми геологами, которые ходят по темам с отбойным молотком и ситом...Их судьба очень нелегка. Трудна их работа-работа в забое...Найти, перелопатить инфу, поднять на поверхность, просеять через сито...к себе в комп затащить...
Ох, и трудная это работа...
 :Taunt: Почти как "из болота тащить бегемота"))))))))

То ли дело форумчане-активные "писатели", а не только читатели-копатели...
У них есть друзья в каждой темке, в каждом разделе...И эти друзья и на вопросы ответят, и разобраться помогут.
Поэтому мой вам ЗАВЕТ (помните Ильича? :Grin: ):"Учиться, учиться и учиться общаться на форуме,писать свои мысли-по поводу (в серьезных темках) и без повода-например, тут, в Ин-Ку баторе)))





> Мне так стыдно, что я раньше о вас не знала. Творческий человек до мозга костей и не знала о таком потрясающем сайте.


Алён, значит, так нужно было.
Помнишь пословицу? :Grin:  "Каждому овощу...свой фрукт!"
По-видимому, наш Форумчик ждал, пока ты окончательно созреешь))) как 



> профессиональный хореограф, дизайнер, аэродизайнер, арт-ведущая и организатор свадеб


И теперь мы все рады будем что-нибудь от тебя почерпнуть, тем более что ты хочешь



> поделится своим творчеством





> Будем разбираться, здесь сложно-очень много инфы. Но *это стоит того*.


"Истину глаголешь, уфимочка!" :Grin:

----------


## Леди Чайка

Привет! А как ещё насчёт одного цыплёнка? Под крылышко своё пустите, согреете? Поможете разобраться во всёй "зерновой" информации для начинающих? Слышала о Вашем (теперь уже нашем) сайте от коллеги на курсах. Вчера случайно сама вышла на Вас. И ещё: "про изюминки" я знала всегда. Для меня важно ставить творческие задачи выше человеческого роста. Как говорят: "Выше головы не прыгнешь". А я только это и делаю вот уже больше 20 лет. Рада знакомству с творческими и интересными мне по отношению к своей миссии (любимой работе) людьми.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> А как ещё насчёт одного цыплёнка? Под крылышко своё пустите, согреете?


Привет, Лариса, конечно просим проходить в нашу горницу, устраивайся, тебе рады.
Можешь несколько слов рассказать о себе.

----------


## Курица

> Под крылышко своё пустите, согреете?


естественно :Derisive:  - ты уже в ИНКУбаторе, Чаечка!



> Поможете разобраться во всёй "зерновой" информации для начинающих?


Ответы на многие вопросы найдёшь ТУТ, http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136284 
об остальном -спрашивай - "пошлём" :Grin:  туда, где об этом написано.
Ну, и...братец Рус прав...



> Можешь несколько слов *рассказать о себе*


"Открой личико",Леди...

----------


## Леди Чайка

Спасибо за приглашение. Родилась в маленьком городке, когда-то бывшая станица Краснодарского края. Думала всегда буду там жить, ан нет. Решилась и изменила всё. Теперь Москва - мой дом. Наверное, мой девиз так и остался:" Через терни к звёздам". Всегда преоделеваю себя, решаю всё сама. А ещё на любой вопрос отвечаю:" Без проблем". Люблю читать детективы и психологическую литературу, верю, что в любом человеке есть прекрасные качества. Благодарна за каждый миг общения с умными и неординарными людьми.

----------


## Курица

> одилась в маленьком городке, когда-то бывшая станица Краснодарского края. Думала всегда буду там жить, ан нет. Решилась и изменила всё. Теперь Москва - мой дом. Наверное, мой девиз так и остался:" Через терни к звёздам". Всегда преоделеваю себя, решаю всё сама. А ещё на любой вопрос отвечаю:" Без проблем". Люблю читать детективы и психологическую литературу, верю, что в любом человеке есть прекрасные качества. Благодарна за каждый миг общения с умными и неординарными людьми.


замечательно!Сразу картинка нарисовалась (для меня,во всяком случае)))
А имя, сестра, имя?!
Как тебя называла мама?Как зовут сейчас близкие люди?Как будем называть тебя в обращении мы, если подружимся? А у нас дружба не только виртуальная-мы часто встречаемся и в реале и узнаём форумчан не только по аватарке...
А то ник для меня это конгломерат Леди Гаги))) и чеховской "Чайки" :Taunt: ( :Grin: (лат. conglomeratus — скученный, уплотнённый) — соединение чего-нибудь разнородного, беспорядочная смесь, ассорти)

----------


## АленчикКулемчик

> Здравствуйте! Мне так стыдно, что я раньше о вас не знала. Творческий человек до мозга костей и не знала о таком потрясающем сайте. Спасибо Галине Кривошея, что мне открыла ВАС. Я профессиональный хореограф, дизайнер, аэродизайнер, арт-ведущая и организатор свадеб, так что мне пора покорять многие ваши разделы. рада буду возможности поделится своим творчеством, когда будет открыт доступ. Будем разбираться, здесь сложно-очень много инфы. Но это стоит того.


Здр-те! Постараюсь быть и писателем. Я всегда отвечаю, но если долго не отвечаю,то не серчайте, т.к. у меня детки-погодки-это нелегко-работать и воспитывать. Спрашивайте, чем поделиться - в какой сфере из тех, какими я обладаю. И куда и как отправлять. Фото, видео, сценарии, игры...напишите, я поделюсь.

*Леди Чайка*, буду очень рада с вами познакомится. А кто вы по профессии, вы не написали.

----------


## mani-lenka

И мой Вам добрый вечер!!!!-если правильно поняла то и мне в курятник :-)-примите??Зовут меня Елена или просто можна мани-ленка))занимаюсь аэродизайном и детский аниматор-интересненько тут у Вас все)))))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> если правильно поняла то и мне в курятник :-)


Это тёплое гнёздышко мы называем "инкубатор"  :Grin: 
А "курятник"............. вчера на свадьбе у меня был курятник))))))))))
Люди галдели не слушая ни кого, хотя и в этом есть своя прелесть))))))

----------


## Александра здесь я)))

Добрый вечер! Слыхала о ИН-КЕ давно , но зарегистрировалась только сегодня, примите и меня в СВОЮ СЕМЬЮ , пожалуйста....если что не так , не обессудьте, у меня сейчас глаза по 5 копеек.....что , где и как здесь???.....если что направите меня?....можно будет подспрашивать?? :Blush2:

----------


## DeLavar

Добрый день Вам!
На форум забрёл случайно, через поисковик.
Ну как забрёл...скорее забежал



> с отбойным молотком и ситом


в поисках занимательных сценок для межрегиональной встречи любимого автоклуба.
Фокус с поискивиком получился удачным и меня сразу закинуло в нужную мне тему.
Очевидно, нормально удалось сформулировать вопрос.
Отдельное спасибо, что мне, как незарегистрированному пользователю, удалось подчерпнуть
необходимую информацию для развлечения нашей компании.
Надеюсь, что мне удасться быть полезным форуму, хотя я непрофессионально занимаюсь развлечением,
а только для души и для моего близкого окружения.
Сергей.
 :Smile3:

----------


## viy913

Здравствуйте! На форум зашла по совету моей подружки Сашеньки и очень этому рада!!! Если честно мне пока тяжело, информации ооочень много, где лучше найти и как оставить ответ, но надеюсь на вашу помощь и поддержку. Юлия :Smile3:

----------


## Ирина-Ирочка

Добрый день. Очень и очень рада, что вышла на этот замечательный сайт случайно, искала,искала и вот нашла такое ЧУДО! Спасибо Вам большое, за такой чудесный сайт, за добродушный прием, и ответы на наши порой глупые вопросы.... Но это от эмоций, столько всего, что не только глаза разбегаются, пальцы на нужные буковки не попадают. Спасибо таким замечательным, творческим людям дарящим радость в нашей порой непростой жизни!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> примите и меня в СВОЮ СЕМЬЮ , пожалуйста





> Надеюсь, что мне удасться быть полезным форуму





> На форум зашла по совету моей подружки Сашеньки и очень этому рада!!!





> Очень и очень рада, что вышла на этот замечательный сайт случайно


И мы О-О-О-Очень рады вам, милости просим, устраивайтесь! :Yes4:

----------


## Елена Пятаева

Добрый вечер господа форумчане ИН-КУ :Smile3: Еще один глупенький цыпленок хочет в ваш инкубатор! Примите???? :Blush2:  Так хочется опериться и уверенно махать крыльями, летая по просторам форума! Меня зовут Елена. Живу в Саратове. Работаю методистом в детском саду, подрабатываю тамадой вот уже более 5-ти лет. Очень хочется общаться с веселыми, умными, искрометными людьми, как форумчане ИН-КУ :Yes4:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Очень хочется общаться с веселыми, умными, искрометными людьми, как форумчане ИН-КУ


Леночка, ты в яблочко попала, именно сюда тебе, именно тебя нам и не хватало  :Yes4:

----------


## Курица

*DeLavar*, 
*viy913*, 
*Ирина-Ирочка*, 
*Елена Пятаева*, 
добро пожаловать!!!!!
не исчезайте, пишите, читайте.

----------


## Леди Чайка

Всё очень просто: зовут Ларисой ( греч. "Чайка"), а леди, потому что хочется хотя бы в виртуальном мире быть обычной женщиной, а не "профессионалом, творческой личностью, сильной женщиной и т. д." Мне очень нравиться, когда друзья зовут Ларуся - ласково, уютно и по-домашнему. А мы ведь по-дружимся? И ещё: побывала на многих ваших форумах или темах, не знаю как правильно сформулировать, и поняла - у меня много личного материала. Есть свои собственные сценарии, танцы, оцененные хореографами, я сама шью ко всем своим танцевальным и театральным постановкам костюмы, сама придумываю и изготавливаю праздничные атрибуты. В своих идеях соединяю на первый взгяд несоединимые предметы. Коллеги, родители, друзья оценили мои идеи. Рада буду ими поделиться. Только каким способом? Спасибо, ПЯТНИЦА (18 октября), что ты связала меня с in-ku!

----------


## Леди Чайка

Добрый вечер! Рада новому общению! По первому своему образованию - музыкальный руководитель, по второму - педагог-психолог. Музыканта во мне оказалось больше, не люблю бумажную волокиту. Я по жизни очень мобильна, из тех у кого "всё в руках горит". Для меня сшить пяток костюмов - пару вечеров. Вот так творю, горю, живу. До встречи!

----------


## Курица

> мы ведь по-дружимся?


 :Ok: непременно,Ларусь!!!



> у меня много личного материала. Есть свои собственные сценарии, танцы, оцененные хореографами, я сама шью ко всем своим танцевальным и театральным постановкам костюмы, сама придумываю и изготавливаю праздничные атрибуты. В своих идеях соединяю на первый взгяд несоединимые предметы. Коллеги, родители, друзья оценили мои идеи.


Знаю, куда тебя надо "послать" и с кем познакомить в первую очередь:
с Оксаной Сеновой из Магнитогорска-вы, по-моему, сразу найдете общий язык.
И с Нотей(Наташей) из Подмосковья.
Хотя с Нотей, быть может, вы даже и пересекались...
Счас кину ссылки на их темки.
НО...
не факт, что ты СРАЗУ в них попадешь-возможно, там ограничение-30 сообщений результативных и месяц на форуме.
То есть может быть-есть вход(если он просто для зарег.пользователей), а может-и нет. К Сеновой-скорее всего-нет.
Но ты ссылки сохрани, и 19 ноября-а к тому времени ты уже 30 постов напишешь. я уверена!!!



> Спасибо, ПЯТНИЦА (18 октября), что ты связала меня с in-ku!


когда будешь иметь месяц на Форуме-ссылочки попробуешь вновь.

Я знаю, что радость-найти единомышлеников. А найти друзей с "одною группой крови"-счастье. Чего я тебе и желаю.

Оксаны Сеновой темки, их много, но...начни с этой 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137788 
и с этой
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136432 

её профиль http://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?u=66743 

Удачи,Ларусь! :Victory: 

Нотины темки
http://forum.in-ku.com/search.php?searchid=968373 

профиль http://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?u=10

----------


## Nadegda71

Здравствовать всем творческим людям этого замечательного форума. Встретив родное слово "инкубатор" не смогла пройти мимо  не отметившись. Училась в музыкально- художественной школе-интернате и в детстве нас называли "инкубаторскими". Примите и меня под свою опеку. Я не работаю тамадой, а просто иногда провожу юбилеи для знакомы, коллег. И самым трудным в моей работе оказывается то, что по одному и тому же сценарию проводить не получается. Поселок маленький и на всех проводимых мной юбилеях люди практический одни и те же. Сейчас сижу дома с двойняшками, поэтому времени для подготовки не хватает. Слава Богу, что есть люди, которые делятся своими идеями на этом форуме. Хочется пожелать вам неиссякаемого потока творческих идей.

----------


## леночка-белочка

Здравствуйте, ЛЮДИ с большой буквы которые дарят людям настоящий праздник. мне очень приятно познакомиться и в дальнейшем я думаю , что мы подружимся меня зовут Леночка-белочка но пока я просто Леночка чайник мне все ново я пока только учусь , и я очень рада что есть такие учителя как вы , дай Бог вам здоровья и успехов в вашем нелегком труде . Простите если , что не так .

----------


## Курица

*Nadegda71*, 
*леночка-белочка*, девчонки, и вы присоединяйтесь! Почитайте, что тут мы с русом вам понаписывали-хотя бы страницы три назад...
И-вперед!!!!

----------


## Клюкваольга

Доброй ночи,Форумчане!  принимайте и меня в свое сообщество,уж очень хочется общаться с людьми, с которыми "на одной волне". Я пытаюсь делать первые шажки на этом интересном поприще, а сами знаете лучше начинать с хорошими наставниками) Буду рада Вашей поддержке)

----------


## леночка белочка

Здравствуйте люди творчества, меня зовут Елена я из города старинного Шуя. Мне очень приятно с вами познакомиться и я думаю что мы обязательно подружимся, немного о себе третий год работаю аниматором для деток разного возраста ,  работаю с ростовыми куклами. Сейчас делаю первые шаги тоесть пробую так сказать в роли ведущей на свадьбах но есть еще большое но...... В дальнейшем я надеюсь что вы мне подскажите если что не так  а я в свою очередь может тоже кому то пригожусь

----------


## Rishka Ugolnik

Доброе время суток:)
Меня зовут Ирина, родилась и выросла в Красноярском крае, Россия. Практически центр страны, в самой красивой тайге.:) Ваш пользователь (Ирина Федоровна) показала мне ваш форум, очень замечательная идея собрать всех креативных, творческих и разносторонних людей в одном месте! 
Очень надеюсь, что смогу ответить вашим требованиям для входа в ваш круг:). Сама я чем только не занималась, в школе, университете организовывала концерты, в университете играла в КВН, проводила посвящения в студенты, было дело с построением колонны во время шествия, вела юбилеи и свадьбы (на двух я была ведущей, а так же свидетельница с 5ью рекомендациями ^_^). В общем, навык ведущего у меня есть (в университете на старших курсах была председателем студсовета по культурно-массовым мероприятиям). Есть собственные наработки по переделанным песням, некоторые под гитару. 
Только иногда не хватает материала...Надеюсь научиться у вас:)

----------


## Курица

> я надеюсь что вы мне подскажите если что не так


конечно,Лена, подскажем. Ну, во-первых, тебе не стоило регистрироваться дважды с разницей в 3 дня. Один раз как 
*леночка белочка*,  а второй раз так же, но без тире-*леночка-белочка*. Хотя ты написала РАЗНЫЕ фамилии и разные даты рождения, а также указала разные города -Шуя и Иваново, общеизвестно. что Шуя-административный центр Шуйского района Ивановской области.
Но я прекрасно понимаю, что это получилось по той простой причине, которую ты указала ниже:



> меня зовут Леночка-белочка но пока я просто Леночка чайник мне все ново


Что же нужно предпринять, чтобы выбраться, , как Бабочке, из Кокона гусеницы?
Вначале *просто читай-читай все темки в Ин-Ку баторе*, который некоторые новички ОШИБОЧНО называют "курятником"(наверное, намекая на мой ник :Grin: )
Если что зажочется уточнить-пиши здесь или в личку тому, чей пост "приглянулся".
Т.к.ты пишешь



> *третий год работаю аниматором для деток разного возраста* ,  работаю с ростовыми куклами


наверное, тебе будет интересен раздел Детские праздники-это тут http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128 
А отметиться нужно здесь
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138200 

Вобщем,Лен, одного ника тебе вполне достаточно :Grin:  Выбери любую из "белочек", а вторую нужно бы было просто не заводить-все равно будет "болтаться" на форуме как сотни других, "мертворожденных", ников... :Meeting: 
Но-с кем не бывает???
Кто ничего не делает-только тот не ошибается. А ты сильно хотела к нам попасть! :Grin: 


*Rishka Ugolnik*, Ирин, и тебе -здравствовать!!!



> не хватает материала


его на страницах форума-в достатке!



> Надеюсь научиться у вас:)


а мы- у тебя, тем более что сама пишешь:



> Есть собственные наработки по переделанным песням, некоторые под гитару.


а это очень здорово!!Можешь выставить некоторые вот тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136288&page=62

----------


## Курица

*Клюкваольга*, Оля, и тебе всего доброго!!!



> . Я пытаюсь делать первые шажки на этом интересном поприще


значит, тебе будет интересно у нас.
Повторюсь- обживайся в Ин-Ку баторе-тут много интересных тем для новичков. А потом-через месяц на форуме и 30 результативных сообщений, смотришь, и останешься у нас.
Такое бывает :Yes4: 
Не все, отметившись здесь, уходит в геологи (но Бог им судья!!!Это их выбор!).
Некоторые вливаются в ЖИЗНЬ Форума.
Понимаете-Форума-а не сайта. С сайта скачал-и вдаль умчал. А на Форуме общаться надо, жить...Посмотрите, к примеру, на мою линеечку внизу поста. :Aga: Вот столько лет я каждый день здесь. :Meeting:

----------


## Захар

Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно найти темку звукорежиссера, а точнее что-нибудь про запись вокала???

----------


## Курица

*Захар*, у ведущих такого нет...но на Форуме-думаю-есть...не уверена, но мне кажется , тебе сюда
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=293 
Спрашивай уже в том разделе-"пошлют кАнкретно!" :Grin:

----------


## natashysha

Здравствуйте дорогие ТАМАДУШЕЧКИ!!!!!! я не профессионал , но очень часто для друзей и коллег организую празднички... недавно зарегистрировалась в ИН-КУ и хочу Вам сказать огромнейшее СПАСИБО! неделю назад провела корпоративную вечеринку и благодаря вашим подсказкам многое получилось интереснее.. ещё раз спасибо!!!

----------


## zina

я новичок хочу поделиться своим материалом как это сделать научите пожалуйста!

----------


## Атаська2

Добрый день. Осваиваю страницы. Пока запуталась...)))   Столько всего....

С чего бы начать посоветуйте....   )))))

----------


## Джина

> хочу поделиться своим материалом как это сделать научите пожалуйста!


вот тема для новичков
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136288




> С чего бы начать посоветуйте.... )))))


Для начала неплохо было бы представиться, немного рассказать о себе. Это всё можно сделать как раз в этой теме. 
Если есть свои наработки и очень хочется поделиться ими, то ссылку на тему я дала в начале поста для *zina*.

Если есть вопросы о том, как выставлять фото, музыку, видео да и много других по работе на форуме, то вот эта теме очень поможет
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028

В ИН-КУ-баторе вы можете задавать любые вопросы, интересующие вас и общаться. Форумчане вам помогут. А вот скоро приедет наша дорогая Курочка,радушная хозяйка, которая сейчас находится на дружеской встрече ведущих в Ярославле, вот она уж точно не оставит вас без помощи.

----------


## Атаська2

Спасибо за помощь.
Наталия Голубева, Северодвинск, Архангельская область
Ведущая творческой группы "Охотники за настроением"
Группа занимается праздниками для взрослой аудитории
Тематика, классика.
В контакте прошу в гости и друзья http://vk.com/tamadyclub

----------


## Джина

> Наталия Голубева, Северодвинск, Архангельская область


Ну вот и познакомились))))

Наташа, свое имя, а также все свои координат, которые считаешь нужными, почта, ВК, скайп, лучше напиши в автоподписи. Будешь общаться на форуме, а ссылка только что данная тобой затеряется да и имя постоянно будут спрашивать. Для этого зайди в Кабинет и слева будет - редактировать подпись. Вот там и оставь свои координаты, они у тебя будут видны в конце каждого написанного тобой поста.

----------


## Атаська2

> Ну вот и познакомились))))
> 
> Наташа, свое имя, а также все свои координат, которые считаешь нужными, почта, ВК, скайп, лучше напиши в автоподписи. Будешь общаться на форуме, а ссылка только что данная тобой затеряется да и имя постоянно будут спрашивать. Для этого зайди в Кабинет и слева будет - редактировать подпись. Вот там и оставь свои координаты, они у тебя будут видны в конце каждого написанного тобой поста.



Джина, спасибо за советы.

----------


## Атаська2

готово  :Yahoo:

----------


## Курица

> готово


Наташа, ты МОЛОТОК!!!! (в смысле-мо-ло-дец!))))

----------


## PAN

> Наташа, ты МОЛОТОК!!!!


 :Yes4: ... Подтверждаю...)))

----------


## Shugek

:Smile3: 
не веду праздники ,занимаюсь подготовкой реквизита

----------


## Свято с Наталкою

Здравствуйте, наконец нашла где можно представиться. Меня зовут Наталья, без специального образования, но со всей душой отношусь к тому, что сама делаю. Не люблю повторяться, если однажды проделала работу, стараюсь не повторять сценарий, что-то меняю. Но не научилась делать еще переходы. В сценариях с инета переходы не пишут поэтому получается пока коряво. Потихоньку заказы идут, а стать профи надо, что бы хорошо зарабатывать и у вас учиться на курсах. Подтолкнули друзья, давай ведь можешь, а опыт в пути приходит.

----------


## Антошкина

Всем добрый день!
Зовут меня Ольга Антоненко, я из Красноярска, История у меня такая с детства веду бурно активную творческую деятельность, собиралась в театральный, но вот как то занесло меня на Эконом факультет, до рождения детишек некоторое время вела свадьбы и корпоративы, (совмещая с работой регионального менеджера по сбыту и было это больше как хобби), в одну прекрасную свадьбу муж приехал меня забирать, я с хохоряшками выхожу а за мной дядечка бежит настойчивый такой, не отстает... Я то отшутилась и дальше пошла, а вот ему это жутко не понравилось и на этом была поставлена казалось бы жирная точка. Позже родились детки, после декрета я вышла на работала в управлении Сбер банка, и каждый день понимала все сильнее что не мое, не могу и прям больше скажу ненавижу то чем занимаюсь.... Началась своего роде депрессия, приезжаем к свекрам в гости (мама мужа Завуч в школе в другой небольшой местности) её класс выпускается, и бац, надо же мне было попасть в этот разговор и понеслось.... В общем месяц я бегала по городу закупала реквизит, все для праздника, оформления и даже фуршетного меню так как сама его составляла и исполняла большую часть, а многих продуктов у них просто не продают. Муж возмущался зачем мне это надо еще и за просто так, а я понимала что оживаю, и испытываю удовольствие от того что делаю. Пришел день, я всю ночь не спала, прошло все отлично, довольные лица, благодарность родителей, эйфория!!!! Дальше 4 года сыночкам, детские праздники для знакомых деток и т.п. В итоге после нескольких месяцев дискуссий он сдался и говорит ну иди ужо тамади :Yahoo:  Вроде добилась цели составила план но после такого длительного перекура все равно в некой растеренности с чего же все таки начать, отрыла несколько программ, напечатала визитки и встал большущий вопрос с музыкой, нужен же 2 человек который будет в курсе программы и вовремя сможет включиться в нужный момент чтоб без сучка и задоринки радовать гостей. Думаю приобрести комплект необходимого оборудования и новый микрофон только где вот найти этого надежного человека, мальчик с которым работала бесследно потерялся... Думаю 2 этапом буду мужа уговаривать чтоб помогал мне вечерами, многие же парами работают. Хотя палка о 2 концах с 1 стороны надежно и дома все моменты отработать можно, с другой он выпивших не любит и может и не стоит ему начинать ... Подскажите у кого как обстоит этот момент, откуда DJ берете?

----------


## Екатерина0708

> Подскажите у кого как обстоит этот момент, откуда DJ берете?


Здравствуйте, Ольга (Антошкина), читая ваш пост, вижу себя. Диджеев ищу везде и пока в поиске. Тоже думала с мужем (даже предложила ему), но он человек другой стихии, и тоже пьяных не любит. А DJ ищите у себя в городе, я думаю найдётся такой-же "одинокий" (в профессиональном смысле), сама на это надеюсь. Потом есть кумовья, старые знакомые и т.д.:

----------


## Курица

> Подскажите у кого как обстоит этот момент, откуда DJ берете?





> DJ ищите у себя в городе, я думаю найдётся такой-же "одинокий" (в профессиональном смысле), сама на это надеюсь. Потом есть кумовья, старые знакомые и т.д.:


девушки, поищите среди студентов старших курсов...лучше самой "вылепить" своего диджея с паренька, чем взять в работу чела с уже установившимся мировоззренческим подходом...
Да и подобного



> с хохоряшками выхожу а за мной *дядечка бежит настойчивый такой, не отстает*... Я то отшутилась и дальше пошла, а вот ему это жутко не понравилось и на этом была поставлена казалось бы жирная точка.


в смысле мужниной ревности к диджею можно миновать...
Конечно, если вы -не Пугачёва, а он-не Галкин))))

----------


## Антошкина

> девушки, поищите среди студентов старших курсов...лучше самой "вылепить" своего диджея с паренька, чем взять в работу чела с уже установившимся мировоззренческим подходом...
> Да и подобного
> 
> в смысле мужниной ревности к диджею можно миновать...
> Конечно, если вы -не Пугачёва, а он-не Галкин))))


Да диджей то трезвый и приличный был, гость уж очень настойчиво приглашал меня везде, а раз не пошла выразился некорректно вслед вот мой дорогой и вышел из себя...
Есть парочка студентов девочка крестница моей свекрови и мальчик её вот думаю их привлечь, сижу аппаратуру выбираю млин как кусается то цена и пукалки не охото, а более лемениее оёй как ... Хотя для начала наверное и средненькое сойдет, поменять же не долго, дискотеки на уровне крутых клубов все равно не к чему. Раздавала визитки зашла в Кафе рядом с домом ОФИГЕТЬ, площадь, не 1 столба, проектор с экраном на всю стену глаза загорелись мысли завертелись, он говорит по новому году у них своя программа, а вот к выпускным можете готовиться, ну помещение прям мечта всех нас как поле для работы, и разгулться и расплясаться

----------


## Антошкина

Не могу найти кнопочку чтоб на темку подписаться, ткните носом пожалуйста :Smile3:

----------


## Курица

> Не могу найти кнопочку чтоб на темку подписаться, ткните носом пожалуйста


Раз ты тут написала-автоматически подписалась. :Yes4: 
 Как и в любой другой, где писала... теперь, когда входишь на Форум, жми -на саааааамой верхней узенькой синей строке - справа в углу страницы *МОЙ КАБИНЕТ*-там будут темки, где ты "наследила" :Aga:

----------


## 22101984Angel

Спасибо огромное за гостеприимство. Я только недавно зарегистрировалась и поняла, что мне безумно повезло. Я встретила Вас, такую дружную "семью".   
 :Vishenka 24: 
 :Vishenka 24:  :071:

----------


## ИрихаК

Я вроде уже представлялась ,а может и не тут))) .Лишним не будет.Ирина ,провожу свадьбы ,юбилеи и другие мероприятия где нужна ведущая или аниматоры.Живу в Архангельской области в небольшом городке Онега .

----------


## KATARSIS

Добрый вечер, я Женя и я уже четвертые сутки (почти), со дня своей регистрации не могу отвлечься на что-то другое......социальные сети заброшены....друзья в недоумении от моего телефонного молчания..... квартиранты..в смысле семья),  всё читают по моему лицу, "утонувшему" в свете монитора...  и если у них появляется желание задать (дабы вернуть меня в реальность) вопрос "Где находится НОФЕЛЕТ?", хватает даже ни взгляда...ни молчаливого поворота головы в их сторону......ни даже малейшего вздрагивания мышц спины,  нависшей над  клавиатурой..............запах еды выветрился уже как дня три........Кормчий не в адеквате.....а все из-за ВАС!!!!!!!!! :Nono:  ВЕРНИТЕ МАТЬ В СЕМЬЮ! :Tender:  ЖЕНУ МУЖУ!  :Yahoo: ТАМАНДУШКУ В МАССЫ!))))) :Blush2:  Это КРИК ДУШИ!!! НО ТОЧНО НЕ МОЙ))))))))) Все!!!!!! Я С ВАМИ!!!!!! :Victory:

----------


## KATARSIS

Дааааа, и немного о себе: аниматор с 17, ведущая праздников с 20, своя команда (DJ, соведущие, декораторы, флористы и т.д.) с 24, организатор и координатор торжеств с 28, но "поработать РОТОМ" (как говорит мой супруг) ОБОЖАЮ!!!!!!! Это МОЕ!!! Есть (на мой субъективный взгляд :Smile3: ) штуки как свои (алгоритм: идея-зачатие-вынашивание-роды :062: ), так и подсмотренные, НО, без плагиата, так как для меня ГЛАВНОЕ ИДЕЯ, адаптированные, причесанные, облюбованные и социально-внесенновмассы-проверенные :Agree:  Буду рада общению, творчеству, сотрудничеству!

----------


## Курица

*KATARSIS*, Жень, и мы рады, что теперь у нас свой *катарсис*...
так и будем -очищаться через страдания... наших близких от нашей зависимости от Форума :Grin: 



> квартиранты..в смысле семья),  всё читают по моему лицу, "утонувшему" в свете монитора...  и если у них появляется желание задать (дабы вернуть меня в реальность) вопрос "Где находится НОФЕЛЕТ?", хватает даже ни взгляда...ни молчаливого поворота головы в их сторону......ни даже малейшего вздрагивания мышц спины,  нависшей над  клавиатурой..............запах еды выветрился уже как дня три........





> ) Все!!!!!! Я С ВАМИ!!!!!!


мы рады! :Meeting:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

Танюша. прости,за рекламy.НО для новичков это необходимо
Через четыре дня стартyет наш проект ВДВ.
Выездной ДЕСАНТ ВЕДУЩИХ. (однодневные семинары)

25.11- Саратов
26.11- Самара
27.11- Пенза
28.11- Казань
1.12 - Нижний Новгород
2.12 -Киров
3.12-Екатеринбург

 Если вам интересно гляньте программy http://vk.com/topic-50515464_28760139
приезжайте бyдем рады

----------


## Курица

> Танюша. прости,за рекламy.НО для новичков это необходимо


Оксанка, ты что!!!
Конечно, это ТО место, где нужно говорить о возможности соприкосновения в реале с одними из самых талантливых, самых мобильных и лёгких на подъём ДЕВ НАШЕГО ФОРУМА!!!

Дорогие новички, живущие рядом- не упускайте возможности!
Вы только ПОТОМ, после ВДВ, поймёте, КАК вам повезло, что ваш город оказался на пути следования этого "Эскадрона дев летучих!"!!! :Aga:

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Дорогие новички, живущие рядом- не упускайте возможности!
> Вы только ПОТОМ, после ВДВ, поймёте, КАК вам повезло, что ваш город оказался на пути следования этого "Эскадрона дев летучих!"!!!


Танюша!!!! точно-точно написала!!!
Я тоже пока еще новичок!
В этом году побывала на трех встречах!!!! БАЙКАЛИЯ!!! ЯРОСЛАВЛЬ!!! ГЕЛИОС!!!
Это такой драйв! это столько эмоций!
А еще... это замечательная возможность в живую пообщаться с людьми, аватарки, которых видишь на форуме!!!
С людьми, которые дают советы, подставляют вовремя дружеское плечо!!!

----------


## Михина Елена

Всем доброго времени суток. Позвольте влиться в вашу беседку. На рынке свадебных услуг с конца 2010г., почти новичок ))), хотелось бы рассказать о своем опыте работы со звукооператором. Если раньше меня все устраивало в его работе, то сейчас - нет. Он  отличный человек, мега позитивный ,с активной жизненной позицией.. ,но мы говорим сейчас о профессионализме. Да, что качается вокала, это пожалуйста, на банкетах поет, и дуэтом поем с ним. К вопросу озвучки- половина банкета в тишине, или не вовремя вышел покурить, или позвонили ему на телефон с основной работы(((. Пробовала поговорить, в ответ получала: "да шеф, все будет в лучшем виде)))" пока результат меня не устраивает. Посещает мысль о том, а может и вправду пригласить мальчика-студента, и вырастить из него ПРОФИ? В подтверждении своей мысли прочла пост Татьяны Курицы. Но меня коллеги терзают сомнения, студенчество как известно пора веселая, экзамены, курсовые, сессия..НУЖЕН гиперответсвенный коллега. Удастся ли сразу найти такого....)))

----------


## Курица

> Удастся ли сразу найти такого....)))


что поётся в песенко про отважного капитана, Лен?
"кто весел-тот смеётся,кто хочет-тот добьётся, кто ищет-тот...????????? :Grin: 

Я знаю одно-каждая кастрюля находит свою крышку. Свою. Поняв, как плохо варить борщ под чужой))

----------


## Михина Елена

Татьяна Курица ,спасибо, а ведь правда, нужно искать, пробовать работать вместе, находить точки взаимодействия.. ,и тогда найдешь человека, который будет с тобой на одной волне, волне творческого позитива)))

----------


## KAlinchik

*KATARSIS*, прикольная ты чудачка, как я погляжу) рады таким живым людям!
 Не пропадай только)

----------


## KATARSIS

> *KATARSIS*, прикольная ты чудачка, как я погляжу) рады таким живым людям!
>  Не пропадай только)


Благодарствую, KAlinchik))! Приколов в моей жизнедеятельности хоть отбавляй! С живостью тоже все в порядке! Только вот "прозомбировав" (в хорошем смысле этого слова :Grin: ) на форуме пришлось включать пятую передачу и восполнять утраченное)!!! Семья налажена, свадьба и два юбилея прошли на "УРА", день тишины помог восстановиться, Я СНОВА НА КОНЕ! Постараюсь не выпадать из обоймы :Vah: !

----------


## ИскраНаталья

Здравствуйте! Я новичок. Еще плохо ориентируюсь ,но уже в вас влюбилась. Такие вы классные и позитивные. Очень рада видеть знакомые лица(встречаются))).Не много о себе: я занимаюсь проведение юбилеев,свадеб,Корпоративов,детских дней рождений(наверное аниматор-обычно клоуном).Для меня эта сфера деятельности не новая,но еще совсем непознаная.Начинала с близких-родственники,друзья и как-то не заметно вышла в общество.Мой багаж еще не большой,но возможно найдется что-нибудь,чем смогу поделиться. Я только недавно для себя открыла школы ведущих и первый выезд был на ШХМТ(Челябинская) проводилась в Тургаяке,в этом году ездила в Курган на встречу Оксаной Ожогиной больше пока не была ни где.В планах подрасти ,научиться.Я поняла ,что я многого не знаю.И так рада ,что попала к вам. В ваш теплый коллектив. Я очень хочу быть с вами ...Жители Инкубатора возьмите и меня к себе...

----------


## Курица

> .Жители Инкубатора возьмите и меня к себе...


Наташа, ты уже в избушке))))
Ходи пока по открытым темам, не бойся писать, общаться.
Под Новый год-а именно-26 декабря, когда у тебя будет месяц на Форуме, постарайся набрать 30 сообщений, тогда перед тоой откроются ВСЕ двери  Форума :Aga: 




> пришлось включать пятую передачу и восполнять утраченное


*KATARSIS*, ну и замечательно, что все удалось наладить!!!



> Постараюсь не выпадать из обоймы!


ага, очень хочется, чтоб так и было! :Ok:

----------


## оксана 1974

Добрый день. вас тут очень интересно).Я тоже еще птенец желторотый)) на форме в смысле....Пускают еще не везде, да)))

----------


## Курица

> Добрый день.


Привет,Оксан.



> у вас тут очень интересно)


спасибо за комплимент)




> Я тоже еще птенец желторотый)) на форме в смысле....


все мы были птенцами, и я не сразу Черепахой Тортиллой стала (см. на аве)))




> Пускают еще не везде, да)))


самое приятное в любом деле-это ...ОЖИДАНИЕ :Grin: 
25 декабря твоим будет Весь (почти) Форум!!! Только пиши хотя бы по посту в день в тех темках, где хочетмя что-то сказать.
Не бойся-из-за монитора тебя в лоб никто веслом не ударит!!!! :Nono:

----------


## оксана 1974

Татьяна( правильно?), вы такая интересная?))) . Прям захотелось просто так ,вживую ,пообщаться)). Почему-то кажется, что вы очень веселая).

----------


## Курица

> Татьяна( правильно?),


правильно :Aga: , у меня в подписи именно МОЕ имя, а не имя соседки по лестничной клетке :Grin: 



> вы такая интересная?)))Почему-то кажется, что вы очень веселая)


Да. я "интрЭсная чудачка" :Girl Blum2: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/4904159.jpg[/IMG] 
вот она я вся, с потрохами :Smile3: 




> Прям захотелось просто так ,вживую ,пообщаться)).


так у нас еще всё впереди, Оксан...вполне можем встретиться на одной из тамадей, главное-не пропадай, общайся!!!

----------


## Анжелика.

> вполне можем встретиться на одной из тамадей


Огласите весь список пЖалуйста  :Yahoo:  Явки, пароли! А то где-то собираются, хоть бы по карте глянуть куда вас в следующий раз занесёт  :Grin: 



> главное-не пропадай, общайся!!!


Вот тут как то у меня вообще ни-ни. А ведь на работе говорят, что я слишком много говорю  :Blink:  



> вот она я вся, с потрохами


Это нечто!  :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt: 



> Добрый день. вас тут очень интересно).Я тоже еще птенец желторотый)) на форме в смысле.


Да ты не одна такая, не волнуйся! Добро пожаловать, ты попала... ну в смысле попала туда куда надо!  :Yahoo:

----------


## оксана 1974

Читаю форум 3дня подряд, уже как  втом анекдоте- глаза красные, волосы дыбом)))- мама  зависла  в инете)). Я точно попала :Taunt:

----------


## mar16

> Я точно попала


Оксана, вот так все мы и "попали"....

----------


## irina51

Все доброго утра! Я тоже здесь новичок! Поэтому для начала позвольте представиться! :023:  Меня Ириною зовут! И я из города Мурманска!

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Меня Ириною зовут! И я из города Мурманска!


Иринка! а можно это отразить в подписи!
Тогда всем будет понятно, кто ты и откуда, а еще там можно написать адрес своей почты и скайпа!
если, конечно, хочешь!

----------


## Курица

> все доброго утра! Я тоже здесь новичок!


Ирина, привет!
Ничего себе... у тебя стойкость!!!Терпение!!!Зарегилась весной, и...
С мая молчала!Боялась-то чего??? :Tender: Хоть в ноябре решила заговорить! Умничка!!!



> я из города Мурманска


проходи, садись, рассказывай-чего умеешь, чему хочешь научиться? :Aga: 
А еще-каким ветром к нам занесло?

----------


## irina51

Нет, не боялась! Просто замоталась! А тут вспомнила, да так, что ни пароля, ни логина уже не помню! :Blink:  Вот пришлось через почту восстанавливать! Про форум где-то услышала, вот и решила зарегиться! Чему хочу научиться?.. Так совершенству нет придела!) Что умею? Да, всего понемногу!) А что вы мне, как новичку на форуме подскажите? В каком направлении двигаться? :Blush2:

----------


## irina51

[QUOTE=mursilka2;4762207]Иринка! а можно это отразить в подписи!
Тогда всем будет понятно, кто ты и откуда, а еще там можно написать адрес своей почты и скайпа!
если, конечно, хочешь!

Да, надо будет попробовать! А точнее сделать! Я утром около часа пыталась фото загрузить! :Smile3:

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Я утром около часа пыталась фото загрузить!


Заходишь в свой кабинет. там слева есть колоночка всяких строчек. находишь: редактировать подпись. всё что хочешь там пишешь, а потом нажимаешь на кнопочку внизу справа "предосмотр". и тогда сможешь исправить все что не понравилось!

----------


## Курица

> Что умею? Да, всего понемногу!) А что вы мне, как новичку на форуме подскажите? В каком направлении двигаться?


я имею в виду, какой род деятельности ведущей тобою освоен?
Что любишь вести, что получается-свадьбы,юбилеи,детские праздники?
В зависимости от этого и покажем разделы, где именно НУЖНОЕ для тебя богатство находится.
Но это только после активного общения в открытых тебе темках!!!
То есть надо написать ТРИДЦАТЬ результативных(ну, значит не ВАУ и смайл, а Постов-высказываний твоего мнения о прочитанном -в тех темках, куда ты зайдешь. Кстати. как только ты в какой-то темке напишешь-тут же автоматически делаешься подписанной на нее, и, заходя через Твой кабинет-увидишь все темки. в которых "наследила"!

А пока вот тут, в верхушке Форума-почитай разные правила и отметься в темах-вот тут 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=296 
и далее :Aga:

----------


## Sемицветик

> заходя через Твой кабинет-увидишь все темки. в которых "наследила"!


Милая Курочка, что-то у меня с этим проблемы- все темки в которых наследила исчезли, не пойму? Захожу в "Мой профиль, а там только одна осталась, где я написала благодарность или они через какое-то время пропадают?

----------


## Курица

> или они через какое-то время пропадают?


думаю, если ты с неделю не заходила, возможно, и пропадут :Meeting:

----------


## irina51

Девочки! У меня вроде получилось сделать подпись!!! :Tender: 

Начинала я (ещё в студенчестве), как аниматор!) Так что я аниматор со стажееееем! :Derisive:  Сейчас веду и организовываю разные мероприятия! Конечно, свадьбы! Очень их люблю! Близки они мне по духу! Юбилеи последнее время стали заказывать! Корпоративы, выпускные! Единственное, что не делаю: не работаю в клубном формате! В студенческие годы, организовывали вечеринки, а сейчас... Не моё это, наверно... :No2:

----------


## Курица

> У меня вроде получилось сделать подпись!!


 :Ok:  получилось! :Aga: 
Возьми пирожок с полочки :Grin: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/4896836m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## annuschka

> Возьми пирожок с полочки


Танюш, восхищаюсь тобой! :Ok:   К каждому пришедшему участнику у тебя находятся нужные приветственные слова, шутки-прибаутки, наставления-направления....    Дай бог тебе всего доброго!!!!

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> что-то у меня с этим проблемы- все темки в которых наследила исчезли, не пойму? Захожу в "Мой профиль, а там только одна осталась, где я написала благодарность или они через какое-то время пропадают?


Светланка! а я сразу стала подписываться на тему, чтобы ее потом не потерять. Под названием темы справа есть кнопка "опции темы". нажимаешь ее, дальше - подписаться! в подписке ставишь "уведомления в кабинет". 
и тогда эта тема никуда не убежит.
зато, когда выходишь в кабинет, там сразу видно, в какой теме есть новые сообщения. щелкаешь на последнюю страничку и читаешь, что наваяли форумчане за время, пока тебя не было!!!
УДАЧИ в освоении форума!

----------


## Курица

> Танюш, восхищаюсь тобой!Дай бог тебе всего доброго!!!!


Аннушка! :Tender: Спасибо на добром слове!!!




> К каждому пришедшему участнику у тебя находятся нужные приветственные слова, шутки-прибаутки, наставления-направления....


дело в том, что если только "снять руку с пульса"-то есть не ответить на первый пост человека. РЕШИВШЕГОСЯ написать, можно потерять активного пользователя, но приумножить ряды геологов... Увы, мы РОБКИЕ в большинстве своем люди...с не столь высокой самооценкой...кажется, не то ляпнем, или не о чм писать...и сидят замечательные,яркие,самобытные девушки и тетки по ту сторону экрана и бьют себя по рукам, стремящимся к клаве, если после первого поста нарываются на ответ старожила, который или не со зла, а просто подумав,написал, или был (былаа)))))))в состоянии ПМС :Grin:  , или просто подколоть захотел...
Поэтому, я, как в том анекдоте, спешу БЫТЬ ПЕРВОЙ)))женщиной наших новичков :Taunt: 

(ЗЫ.А анекдот такой :Grin: : мама говорит дочери,безумно влюбленной и исобирающейся замуж:"Дочь!Первое. что ты сделай после росписи, измени мужу-переспи с кем-нибудь!!! У дочери- :Blink: -глаза на лоб!!!:"Почему,мама?"
-Потому, дочь, что эти мужики-такие сво...Он тебе все равно когда-нибудь изменит! Но...тебя тогда будет греть мысль, что ты сделала это ПЕРВОЙ!)

----------


## оксана 1974

Татьяна сменила нарядик)) еле и узнала). Девочки, я вот все больше по детским праздникам. Но ,вот досада ,аказали корпоратив. новогодний...Думаю, ведь взрослые- это собственно большие дети))).

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Думаю, ведь взрослые- это собственно большие дети))).


И совершенно правильно думаешь!!!

----------


## Sемицветик

> УДАЧИ в освоении форума!


Зоя, спасибо огромное, стараюсь, но далеко не всё получается, а твоя поддержка и многих мастеров, для нас новичков, это выше всего. Очень приятно, что несмотря на занятость вы отвечаете на вопросы, которые, наверное, 100 раз задавались, не  упрекаете нас, потому как ( отвечу только за себя) бывает трудно придумать какой-то эпизод, а здесь *вы *  и подскажете и направите, а если нужно и пожурите, спасибо всем!!!! :Smile3:  :Smile3:  :Smile3:

----------


## ATLANTIS

Пириветики! Попала к вам неделю назад и все....затянуло....вот читаю , пишу...пишу , читаю,а здесь оказывается еще и не была....как много всего интересного.спасибо ,что приняли ,спасибо что я с вами....вроде бы за плечами большой опыт в проведение свадеб , а здесь пока только учусь.

----------


## Курица

> Пириветики! Попала к вам неделю назад и все....затянуло....


*ATLANTIS*, и это радует!!!



> вот читаю , пишу...пишу ,


умничка, что пишешь!!! Напиши ещё в автоподписи ИМЯ своё,пожалуйста, чтоб знать, КАК обращаться!
 :Grin: а то для меня с твоим ником ассоциируется .... вот такой дядька)))а потом на аву взгляну...и паззлы не складываются)))
[IMG]http://*********ru/4865893m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## оксана 1974

ОО я  тоже уже неделю читаю, остановиться не могу)).Татьяна, ваш йошкин кот меня уморил))). Хочу на такую встречу.!
Сегодня показала форум коллеге. ОНа  безумно талантлива!! Из ничего рождается шедевр.Один минус-плохо владеет интернетом. Ей тоже оочень понравилось- вечером постараюсь ее зарегистрировать).Глазки у нее уже горят- так  все нравится!!

----------


## оксана 1974

Осталось 23 дня до получения Золотого ключика доступа)))  к некоторым темам. Но я, если честно еще и те , что открыты не все прочитала)).

----------


## ATLANTIS

> Напиши ещё в автоподписи ИМЯ своё,пожалуйста,


Спасибо за подсказку...уже и эту функцию освоила...

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Осталось 23 дня до получения Золотого ключика доступа))) к некоторым темам. Но я, если честно еще и те , что открыты не все прочитала)).


На форуме столько тем и разделов, что их физически не возможно все просмотреть, не то что прочитать)))))
Лично я и десятой доли форума не посетил, хотя больше трёх лет живу тут))))))))

Всем ПРИВЕТ!

----------


## МИЛА ВЕРНАЯ

Здравствуйте!А я вот новичок не только у вас на форуме,но и вообще в этой профессии!Примете меня к себе?Мне оч-чень надо!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Примете меня к себе?Мне оч-чень надо!


Милости просим - проходите, осваивайтесь, тем более, если очень надо))))))))))

----------


## ЕленаНик

Добрый вечер от ещё одного новичка! У меня ещё не хватает сообщений для доступа (пока 22), хочу спросить-могу ли я выкладывать в теме "Документы для праздника" свои работы, а не просто давать ссылки на файлообменник. А то наработок собралось много, но по ссылке не каждый будет смотреть. Если могу, то где прочитать, как это сделать? Спасибо за внимание!

----------


## Ольчик Умница

> хочу спросить-могу ли я выкладывать в теме "Документы для праздника" свои работы, а не просто давать ссылки на файлообменник.


Лена, конечно можешь, тем более, что работы прекрасные. По ссылке (тем более на мейле, который иногда капризничает) действительно неудобно.

Вот эти ссылочки - на удобные обменники. Мы ими пользуемся. Первый удобен тем, что там есть мультизагрузка (сразу до 15 фоток) можно загрузить.
Щелкаешь по окну ОБЗОР и на своем компе выбираешь ту картинку, которую хочешь загрузить. Затем щелкаешь ЗАГРУЗИТЬ. Выпадает окошечко со ссылками. Выбираешь ту, где написано *превью с миниатюрой*.

На втором - все также, но прежде, чем нажать ЗАГРУЗИТЬ, нужно войти в "*показать дополнительные параметры*" и поставить галочку в окошко НЕ УМЕНЬШАТЬ. А потом щелкнуть ЗАГРУЗИТЬ. Из выпавшего списка ссылок выбираешь тоже *превью с миниатюр*ой

http://********info/ 

http://*********net/index.php

----------


## ЕленаНик

Олечка, спасибо большое за подробное описание! Буду пользоваться! Ну и за похвалу ("работы прекрасные") тоже благодарю. Хотя я только учусь, и на этом сайте надеюсь научиться очень и очень многому.

----------


## Ольчик Умница

Лена, а еще фотку на аватар поставь  :Aga:  и ваще будет все  :Ok:  и  :Ok:

----------


## bratjhon

Зарегался уже как несколько лет, да прорвало только ВЧЕРА. СПАСИБО ДЕВОЧКАМ ДЕСАНТНИЦАМ!!!
Мы уже неоднократно пользовались изюминками и будем пользоваться, и будем учиться учиться и еще раз... (как говорил дедушка ЛЕНИН)
Учиться никогда не поздно, в очередной раз в этом убедился. А учиться у профи и самому стараться быть как они..., _НЕ ПРОВОДИТЬ ПРАЗДНИКИ А ДАРИТЬ ЛЮДЯМ РАДОСТЬ ОТ КОТОРОЙ У САМОГО МУРАШКИ БЕГАЮТ И СЛЕЗКИ НА КОЛЕСКАХ!_  :Yahoo: 
Ведь каждый должен заниматься своим делом.  :Aga: 
ЗДРАВСТВУЙ ДОМ!!! КАК ЖЕ ЗДОРОВО ЖИТЬ В НЕМ!!! :Ok:

----------


## Курица

> Зарегался уже как несколько лет


*bratjhon*, приветствую тебя,о Капитошка!!! Действительно, спасибо сёстрам-ВДВшницам за твоё "пришествие"!!!



> ЗДРАВСТВУЙ ДОМ!!! КАК ЖЕ ЗДОРОВО ЖИТЬ В НЕМ!!!


надеюсь-тебе понравится жить на поверхности, а не быть геологом!!!

И-напиши имя, пожалуйста, в автоподписи.(Эта функция у Тебя в Кабинете есть) :Aga:

----------


## YLKE

> *bratjhon*, приветствую тебя,о Капитошка!!! Действительно, спасибо сёстрам-ВДВшницам за твоё "пришествие"!!!


Мы на ВДВ были вместе,жаль,что я не знала такого милого прозвища, а поскольку у нас на ВДВ было мужиков мало, всего 2, конечно им досталось максимум внимания.Даже тут дискриминация.

----------


## ЕленаНик

> Лена, а еще фотку на аватар поставь  и ваще будет все  и


Олечка, да поставила я фотку, сразу, как зарегистрировалась. В моём профиле есть, а вот почему её здесь не видно-не знаю. Может, ещё куда кликнуть надо?

----------


## Ольчик Умница

> вот почему её здесь не видно-не знаю. Может, ещё куда кликнуть надо?


Лена, все просто! Входишь в *Кабинет* (это в самом верху справа на голубой полосочке). Теперь немного прокручиваешь вниз. Слева есть столбик, где есть *Мои сообщения, Мои подписки, Мои настройки.* Тебе нужны настройки. Там выбираешь *Изменить аватар*. Выскакивает окошко Обзор. Выбираешь из компа. Там есть ограничения по размеру фото, но т.к. ты "дружишь" с фотошопом, не думаю, что для тебя это будет проблемой.
Затем жмешь Сохранить.

----------


## ЕленаНик

Спасибо большое! Сделала, но качество просто безобразное получилось. Хотелось именно своё изображение вставить, но похоже, лучше какую-нибудь картинку. А ещё благодаря твоей подсказке я создала новую темку в разделе Наше творчество-Визуальные искусства-Hand Made про своё рукомесло. И добавила снимки про осень в фотографиях ( тема-увлечение фотографией). Будет немножко времени, посмотри. Ещё раз БлагоДарю за помощь!

----------


## Jul SH

Здравствуйте, я свеженький новичок) с мая 2012 года занимаюсь организацией мероприятий... возьмите меня к себе, пожалуйста) меня иногда разрывают на части идеи, вдохновение находит и я очучаю себя бомбой. А еще я умею немного работать в coral может кому-то понадоблюсь...

----------


## Ольчик Умница

*Jul SH*, Наверное Юля??? Добро пожаловать! У нас тут здорово!!! Осваивайся под крылышком у нашей Танюши Курочки.




> А еще я умею немного работать в coral может кому-то понадоблюсь...


Тогда тебе надо топать в Документы. Это здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137259 Только вот не знаю, будет ли у тебя туда доступ. Там мастера фотошопа, с coral вроде как никто не работает. Но ведь у него тоже возможности будь здоров какие!!!

----------


## Курица

> Хотелось именно своё изображение вставить, но похоже, лучше какую-нибудь картинку


Неееет!Леночка, только не это!!
Пусть стоит твоё фото!!!! Качество вполне нормальное-сразу видно, что красавица и с фотоаппаратом на ТЫ!!! :Aga: 



> Здравствуйте, я свеженький новичок)


*Jul SH*, иркутяночке -привет!!!!!!
Присоединяйся к нашему коллективу Ведущих...за собой. :Aga: 



> меня иногда разрывают на части идеи, вдохновение находит и я очучаю себя бомбой.


Это не страшно!!! Даже ИНТЕРЕСНО. Если тебя "рванет", мы просто отойдем в сторону(как в той рекламе)))))))))

----------


## Donskova-t

Всем приветик. Еще далеко не вчиталась, только пара последних страниц. Но кажется я здесь не отписывалась еще.Отношу себя к новичкам. Хотя на форуме давно. но так мало всего умею. Правда вот прошла обучение у Танюши Курочки, и у Марины Морозовой. Чего и Вам советую дорогие новички. Танюшка не просто научит, в голову ЗАПИХНЕТ, да еще и фишками своими щедро одарит. Марина научила некоторым хитростям, которые ООООЧЕНЬ мне сейчас пригождаются. Девочки с  ВДВ научили, фишками одарили, энергией зарядили, глазки мои открыли и искорки в них зажгли!!! так что я наверное не новичок, а одной ногой в середнячок))). 



> у нас на ВДВ было мужиков мало, всего 2


 У нас их было тоже два, ДимаКоля и КоляДима)))
И вообще, правильное название у темы. Только Вас нам и не хватало))).




> Лично я и десятой доли форума не посетил


А вот с этим согласна! Но я работаю над этим))

----------


## NatNatali

Здравствуйте добралась до вас и очень рада))) Теперь от вас не отстану пока все не узнаю))))) :Tender:

----------


## bratjhon

> Мы на ВДВ были вместе,жаль,что я не знала такого милого прозвища, а поскольку у нас на ВДВ было мужиков мало, всего 2, конечно им досталось максимум внимания.Даже тут дискриминация.


Действительно, Светочка, вижу и на форуме и вообще среди ведущих не так много мужиков. Хотя я, поначалу выполнял 2ю роль, ведущей была Ира, но постепенно все поменялось, даже не заметили. Если честно, по моему женщине-ведущей, во многих ситуациях сложно держать коллектив, мужику же проще, по своему опыту сужу, где то подмигнешь, скажешь комплиментик, и.т.д. Ира поначалу, ревновала, а потом внимания не стала обращать, [I
]РАБОТА ТАКАЯ! И ТЫ В ЦЕНТРЕ! [/I]
_ТЫ - ДУША ПРАЗДНИКА! ПРАЗДНИК ЦЕЛИКОМ ЗАВИСИТ ОТ ТЕБЯ!_
А кстати, Светлана, если можно, немного о себе. В личку.

----------


## PAN

> Светлана, если можно, немного о себе. В личку.


О ней нужно много... положительно и принародно...))) ибо ТАКИХ мало...

----------


## Свет-ланка

Здравствуйте все! Два дня ползаю по страницам вашего сайте и вот, нашла...Действительно сначала очень трудно.Я новичок  на вашем сайте, а в жизни тамада с большим стажем. Очень люблю свою работу, наверно как и вы все. Очень надеюсь подружиться с вами!

----------


## Курица

> Два дня ползаю по страницам вашего сайте и вот, нашла...


Вот и замечательно, что тут, в теме, отметилась,Светлана!!!




> Я новичок  на вашем сайте, а в жизни тамада с большим стажем


тем интереснее,наверно(ИМХО) тебе читать, что пишут форумчане. П.ч. за плечами у тебя опыт, а с фишками форумскими ты встречаешься впервые...и сразу можешь "примерить" на себя-пойдёт/не пойдёт: твоё-не твоё (по стилю ведения и по мироощущениям)... А вот если новичок и в деле ведения праздников новичок. то- увы...ему сложнее...
Но-с другой стороны-у него ещё ВСЕ *ВПЕРЕДИ*... :Grin: 
А у нас, которые



> тамада с большим стажем


 :Taunt:  всё не ВПЕРЕДИ , а (часто, :Vah: )-*СПЕРЕДИ*...типа живота...я о себе))))))))))))))), к примеру...



> Очень надеюсь подружиться с вами!


аналогично,Свет! :Aga:

----------


## Ксения Грант

Привет, форумчане! Я на новенького... 

У меня форумофобия и паранойя... 

Пришла с Миром, буду рада общению и дружбе! )) 

Я - начинающая "ведунья". Мой опыт совсем не велик.

----------


## Захар

Друзья, подскажите как и куда можно выложить свой проект (сценарий новогодней сказки в аудио разработке + текстовой вариант) монтировал сам и поэтому хочу, чтобы вы оценили!

----------


## риша-риша

Захар, сюда все к НГ кидаем http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137291

----------


## Курица

> Привет, форумчане! Я на новенького...


привет,дочь капитана Гранта :Derisive: *Ксения Грант*! 



> У меня форумофобия и паранойя...


ты не одинока-все через это прошли)



> Пришла с Миром


классное утверждение!



> буду рада общению и дружбе! ))


для общения-пиши в открытых темах-там "заводится" дружба, которая потом зачастую продолжается в реале, во время встреч форумчан-маленьких(почти семейных) или больших!!! 
(О встречах в реале можно прочесть тут
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=200  )



> Я - начинающая "ведунья". Мой опыт совсем не велик.


 :Meeting: диха беда -начало :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Курица

> подскажите как и куда можно выложить свой проект (сценарий новогодней сказки в аудио разработке + текстовой вариант)


*риша-риша* показала тебе,Захар, правильный путь-там собираем ВЕСЬ НГ материал-чтобы удобно было тем, кто готовит праздничные корпоративы :Aga:

----------


## LEN@k

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане! Я тоже хочу попроситься в Ваш дружный коллектив! :Tender:   Примите?

Друзья, подскажите пожалуйста, как закачать фото?

Уже сама разобралась, извините за беспокойство.

----------


## Катюшенька

Спасибо, за тёплый приём!!!! Пока трудно во всём разобраться! Надеюсь всё будет хорошо!

----------


## Курица

*Катюшенька*, 



> Пока трудно во всём разобраться


все мы с этого начинали!!!



> Надеюсь всё будет хорошо!


Конечно! ЧТО транслируешь, ТО и получаешь взамен :Aga: 

Притчу помнишь? :Derisive: 

_Однажды один человек сидел около оазиса, у входа в один ближневосточный город. К нему подошел юноша и спросил: «Я ни разу здесь не был. Какие люди живут в этом городе?» 

 Старик ответил ему вопросом: «А какие люди были в том городе, из которого ты ушел?» 

 «Это были эгоистичные и злые люди. Впрочем, именно поэтому я с радостью уехал оттуда» 

 «Здесь ты встретишь точно таких же», ответил ему старик. 

 Немного погодя, другой человек приблизился к этому месту и задал тот же вопрос: «Я только что приехал. Скажи, старик, какие люди живут в этом городе?» 

 Старик ответил тем же: «А скажи, сынок, как вели себя люди в том городе, откуда ты пришел?» 

 «О, это были добрые, гостеприимные и благородные души. У меня там осталось много друзей, и мне нелегко было с ними расставаться». 

 «Ты найдешь таких же и здесь», – ответил старик. 

 Купец, который невдалеке поил своих верблюдов, слышал оба диалога. И как только второй человек отошел, он обратился к старику с упреком: «Как ты можешь двум людям дать два совершенно разных ответа на один и тот же вопрос?» 

 «Сын мой, каждый носит свой мир в своем сердце. Тот, кто в прошлом не нашел ничего хорошего в тех краях, откуда он пришел, здесь и тем более не найдет ничего. Напротив же, тот, у кого были друзья в другом городе, и здесь тоже найдет верных и преданных друзей. Ибо, видишь ли, окружающие нас люди становятся тем, что мы находим в них.»_

----------


## LEN@k

Добрый вечер, друзья! Я здесь человек, новый, поэтому немного о себе.  :Blush2:   Я начала  проводить корпоративы в своей небольшой фирме лет пять назад,  это приносило столько радости  моим коллегам, а я получала  огромное моральное удовольствие!!!  А потом стали поступать предложение от других коллективов на проведение Новогодних праздников, потом провела несколько свадеб, попробовала вести юбилеи(но , почему-то я их не очень люблю! ) Когда я случайно попала к Вам в гости, то уже не могла оторваться от компа, бродила по разным темам. Удивляюсь - какие есть таланты!!!  :Ok:  Теперь я  понимаю что я- дилитант!!! Хочу учиться!!! :Tender:

----------


## Евгения 13

Всем доброго времени суток . Меня велечают Евгения . Очень хочется со всеми дружить . не совсем еще разобралась как пользоваться , надеюсь на понимание

----------


## Курица

> Всем доброго времени суток


И тебе здравствовать!



> Меня велечают Евгения


а можно, мы тебя Женей будем звать? :Blush2: 




> Очень хочется со всеми дружить


и это правильно- даже детки поют:"Если с другом вышел в путь-веселей дорога!" :Aga: 




> не совсем еще разобралась как пользоваться


помогу в этом, "пошлю тебя"-не за ...звёздочкой, как лолита, а в темку "А как...", в которой до тебя еще стопиццот челов свои вопросы задавали. впервые на форум выйдя...дмаю, у тебя вопросы будут подобными.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028&page=52 

Только темку читай эту не с начала-там начало-еще по старому движку-с той поры много воды утекло...Полиста страниц 10 назад, почитай...если что не поймешь-тут спрашивай,только не пропадай, если жить у нас хочешь.
А места у нас на форуме хватааааает, сейчас тебе открыты тлько несколько темок-то вершина айсберга!

А ты какие праздники в основном ведешь?

Про город твой мне уже мой дядя (Инет) рассказал:
...находится в Предкавказье, на Ставропольской возвышенности по берегам реки Кубань, при впадении в неё реки Большой Зеленчук, в 55 км южнее Ставрополя. :Grin:

----------


## оксана 1974

всем новичкам ( как и я) мои поздравления- вы попали куда надо!!. САмое главное, тут теплый прием, масса полезностей и интересностей а времени все прочесть- видеть не хватает)).Так ведь все продолжают творить и удивлять). я пока еще учусь у мастеров и просто  восторге от того, что оказывается есть люди, мозг просто фонтанирет идеями, а я иногда в творческой яме)). Даже как-то неудобно, что вроде мои -то идеи и не предложишь- тут уже все есть)

----------


## ЛЕРУНЧИК

Д :Tu: орогие форумчане, хочется узнать а можно ли здесь найти театрализованное представление для небольшого сельского клуба на новый год. Ну очень надо.  Заранее спасибо.

----------


## оксана 1974

> Дорогие форумчане, хочется узнать а можно ли здесь найти театрализованное представление для небольшого сельского клуба на новый год. Ну очень надо.  Заранее спасибо.


А вы успеете его поставить????времени -то. мы так за месяца 2 материал ищем... а вообще есть на форуме темка - Новый год- зайдите, гляньте.У нас в этом году представление "Новогодний эфир". Идея такова- это новогодний деньпо телеку : от "Утренней Звезды") блок детский, до Голубого огонька

----------


## риша-риша

Татьяна, Руслан! Спасибо вам огромное за напутствия. сегодня провела первый в своей жизни НГ корпоратив, прошел на УРА! вы вселили в меня уверенность, а это самое важное не только при первой встречи, но и во время выполнения! а сейчас, я вдруг (помогая другим, здесь на сайте) ощутила, такой ...КАЙФ - ты нужен и не бесполезен!!!ААА!!!!!!!КЛЕВО!!!!Я хочу на ТАМАДЕССУ!! Или еще кданить!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Я люблю свою работу!

----------


## PAN

> Или еще кданить!!!


Постарайся попасть в Тюмень на маевку к Марье, если повезет...

----------


## риша-риша

> если повезет...


когданить повезет.....У меня вчера был первый корпоратив на 180 чел, потолок - было по 80 раньше! я справилась!!!! Заказчик сияет, а среди гостей мой коллега оказался (расссскрученный ведущий), подошел, телефонами обменялись, заказами обмениваться договорились!АААА!!!! чего ж, я  раньше не начала!!!!!!!
 Моему "брату-новечку ": дерзайте, беритесь за все и творите, творите и ИН-Ку нам в помощь!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ella Ella

Добрый день.Случайно нашла форум и радости нет предела,тут так интересно,только вот ещё не разобралась куда мне))Я уже давно в свадебном бизнесе,ну как давно,много или мало 5 лет.Очень весёлая и заводная,имею свой магазинчик,такую себе не большую шкатулку для невест,с удовольствием одеваю своих красавиц,всячески помогаю им в организации свадьбы.. но идея быть свадебным ведущим не покидает меня уже давно...миллион раз видела что то такое..но сама ниразу не пробывала...скорее всего и пришла к вам за своеобразным толчком и поддержкой..с чего начать помоготе..

----------


## PAN

Таня, давай с нового года новую часть открывать...

----------


## Курица

> Таня, давай с нового года новую часть открывать...


 :Blink: Не поверишь, *Паш*, :Aga:  сейчас-минуту назад-я об этом же в уме сама себе сказала :Taunt: , увидев количество сообщений в темке! :Aga: Так и сделаем! :Ok: 


А пока...
*Ella Ella*, привет Симфероплю!



> .Случайно нашла форум и радости нет предела,тут так интересно,только вот *ещё не разобралась куда мне*))


Пока-в те темы, которые для тебя открыты , а не скрываются под грифом "Личный". В них ты а)читаешь, б)пишешь, высказывая свои мысли по поводу прочитанного.
Чтоб процитировать то. на что хочешь отреагировать, выделяешь кусок текста и жди, чтоб на гиперссылке "выплыло" слово ЦИТИРОВАТЬ-жми на него, цитата сама "впрыгнет" в твой быстрый ответ, а ты пиши дальше-свои мысли по этому поводу.
Через месяц  у тебя должно набраться 30 (или более ))) сообщений, что позволит тебе перейти на следующий уровень- смочь войти в главные темы форума.
А вот уже тогда, став полностью своей(=нашей), а не просто "захожанкой", и получишь то, за чем пришла:



> скорее всего и пришла к вам *за своеобразным толчком и поддержкой*





> с чего начать


Тебе подскажут после 31 декабря.А сейчас-извини...время очень горячее, сама понимаешь :Meeting: -Новый Год!

----------


## Ella Ella

> Тебе подскажут после 31 декабря.А сейчас-извини...время очень горячее, сама понимаешь-Новый Год!


Спасибо вам огромное за дружеский приём!Всем удачи в предверие нового года!

----------


## Galkavk

Добрый день! я здесь новенькая! Поздравляю всех с наступившим новым 2014 годом! всех благ! не так давно стала проводить игры и конкурсы в кругу друзей и родных, чтобы создать праздничное настроение близким, спасибо всем кто делится своими наработками!

----------


## Люси1968

Всем здравствуйте.Очередной новичок вас приветствует.Счастливого вам Нового года!

----------


## Нина77

Здравствуйте,люди добрые,творческие!Я к вам заехала на час,но чувствую останусь навсегда!Спасибо всем форумчанам за неисчерпаемый поток идей!Они реально вдохновляют!
О себе:начинающий аниматор-любитель!
Пока сижу в песочнице у Джулии-набираюсь опыта.

----------


## игрулька

Добрый день!  Здесь столько всего вкусного и мне кажется здесь есть всё!  За всю жизнь не перечитаешь. Почему я раньше не решалась написать?!
 Веду  праздники  13 лет. Город наш маленький, гости  плавно "перетекают" с одной пятницы на другую. Игры и костюмы надо постоянно обновлять.В этом и изюминка. Спасибо за Ваш тёплый приём!

----------


## Grelena

Здравствуйте! И меня примите к себе! У вас тепло, уютно, весело и есть чему поучиться! Веду праздники только для своих друзей. Сейчас начала подготовку к юбилею мужа. Случайно забрела сюда. И вот уже несколько дней и ночей не вылезаю с форума. Счастью моему нет предела! И не потому, что много можно здесь найти. У меня многое из этого есть. Но очень много полезностей, советов, идей. Спасибо, что вы есть!

----------


## Джина

*Galkavk*, 
*Люси1968*, 
*Нина77*, 
*игрулька*, 
*Grelena*, 

Дорогие новички! Проходите, располагайтесь. У нас здесь действительно 



> тепло, уютно, весело


и




> есть чему поучиться


Поэтому каждый найдет себе то, что ищет.
Со дня на день появится хозяйка нашего инкубатора, всеобщая любимица и просто замечательный человек, Курочка, которая возьмет вас под свое крылышко ( а оно у неё неимоверно теплое, уж поверьте :Aga: )

----------


## ОльгаМашина

Теперь его предлагают. Зашла вот

----------


## irinar

Здравствуйте! Вот решила погреться под вашим крылышком, ,но робела… Я, наверное, уже не совсем новичок.Зарегистрировалась на форуме давным-давно..,Потом забыла пароль…..  Сама я не тамада, так только если в кругу семьи чего-нибудь организовать, и то беру уже готовые сценарии и жутко волнуюсь. А тут решила провести юбилей мужа… и понеслись бессонные ночи… Примите меня к себе? Очень волнуюсь… осматриваюсь....голова кружится от ВАШЕГО МИРА!!!!! Хочется стать его частью....

----------


## KAlinchik

> Здравствуйте! Вот решила погреться под вашим крылышком, ,но робела… Я, наверное, уже не совсем новичок.Зарегистрировалась на форуме давным-давно..,Потом забыла пароль…..  Сама я не тамада, так только если в кругу семьи чего-нибудь организовать, и то беру уже готовые сценарии и жутко волнуюсь. А тут решила провести юбилей мужа… и понеслись бессонные ночи… Примите меня к себе? Очень волнуюсь… осматриваюсь....голова кружится от ВАШЕГО МИРА!!!!! Хочется стать его частью....


Не волнуйтесь! Здесь хорошо и комфортно) давайте знакомиться! Как Вас зовут?

----------


## irinar

Меня зовут Ирина.Я живу в Подмосковье,есть у нас такой огуречный городок-Луховицы...

----------


## Джина

> Меня зовут Ирина


*Ира*, добро пожаловать!

*Ребята-новички*, ваши имена в большей степени можно узнать из ников :Aga: , но лучше будет, если вы их напишете в автоподписи. Вот,например, как у Алины или у меня. Обращаться по имени намного приятней. Так же  в автоподписи вы можете оставить все свои координаты, по которым с вами можно будет связаться или переслать какой-нибудь материал. Всё это вы можете сделать, если зайдете в *Кабинет* и слева будет -*редактировать подпись
*. Удачи!

----------

Рина Лыгина (19.10.2020)

----------


## irinar

Доброе утро,всем! Вот и праздники позади... начались трудовые будни....Я новый цыпленок в инкубаторе....очень-очень хочется поучиться у таких талантливых,творческих людей.Добрая мама-Курица примете меня?

----------

Рина Лыгина (19.10.2020)

----------


## Курица

> *Я новый цыпленок* в инкубаторе....очень-очень хочется поучиться у таких талантливых,творческих людей.Д_обрая мама-Курица примете меня?_


Да, ты уже у нас "сосчитана"))))и "сфотографирована" на паспорт, скоро получишь вид на жительство))))))
Цыплёнок по имени  Ира из огуречного(????????????? :Yahoo: подмосковного города), не ты ли это???[IMG]http://*********net/4323727.jpg[/IMG] 

Танюша-*Джина*, спасибо вам с Алинкой, что в моё отсутствие тут встречаете-привечаете новеньких, пока я езжу на встречи со "старенькими", с которыми всё ближе и ближе начинаешь дружить, встретившись в реале хотя бы пару раз...
А у меня встреч было гораздо больше-ведь скоро- 12 января!!! - у меня юбилей на форуме-6 лет как я здесь ежедневно  :Meeting:  обитаю!! :Aga: 
*ОльгаМашина*, 
*игрулька*, 
*Grelena*, 
*Нина77*, 
*Ella Ella*, 
*Люси1968*,  милости прошу к нашему шалашу! пусть и для вас форум станет гаванью, в которой живется интересно...Не пропадайне, напишите о себе... :Victory:

----------


## irinar

Спасибо.... а здесь тепло и уютно...

----------


## PAN

*Курица*, Таня, с приездом...





> 12 января!!! - у меня юбилей на форуме-6 лет как я здесь


Не забудь пригласить на фуршет, который, как я понимаю, будет уже в новом томе...)))

----------


## Курица

> будет уже в новом томе...)))


 :Taunt:  :Aga:  :Ok: 
Ну конеЧно, дорогой друг!!!!!! :Yes4: 

Вот адрес нового тома:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...94#post4790294

----------


## Люси1968

Всем здравствуйте.Очередной новичок вас приветствует.Счастливого вам Нового года!

----------


## Нина77

Здравствуйте,люди добрые,творческие!Я к вам заехала на час,но чувствую останусь навсегда!Спасибо всем форумчанам за неисчерпаемый поток идей!Они реально вдохновляют!
О себе:начинающий аниматор-любитель!
Пока сижу в песочнице у Джулии-набираюсь опыта.

----------


## игрулька

Добрый день!  Здесь столько всего вкусного и мне кажется здесь есть всё!  За всю жизнь не перечитаешь. Почему я раньше не решалась написать?!
 Веду  праздники  13 лет. Город наш маленький, гости  плавно "перетекают" с одной пятницы на другую. Игры и костюмы надо постоянно обновлять.В этом и изюминка. Спасибо за Ваш тёплый приём!

----------


## Grelena

Здравствуйте! И меня примите к себе! У вас тепло, уютно, весело и есть чему поучиться! Веду праздники только для своих друзей. Сейчас начала подготовку к юбилею мужа. Случайно забрела сюда. И вот уже несколько дней и ночей не вылезаю с форума. Счастью моему нет предела! И не потому, что много можно здесь найти. У меня многое из этого есть. Но очень много полезностей, советов, идей. Спасибо, что вы есть!

----------


## Джина

*Galkavk*, 
*Люси1968*, 
*Нина77*, 
*игрулька*, 
*Grelena*, 

Дорогие новички! Проходите, располагайтесь. У нас здесь действительно 



> тепло, уютно, весело


и




> есть чему поучиться


Поэтому каждый найдет себе то, что ищет.
Со дня на день появится хозяйка нашего инкубатора, всеобщая любимица и просто замечательный человек, Курочка, которая возьмет вас под свое крылышко ( а оно у неё неимоверно теплое, уж поверьте :Aga: )

----------


## ОльгаМашина

Теперь его предлагают. Зашла вот

----------


## irinar

Здравствуйте! Вот решила погреться под вашим крылышком, ,но робела… Я, наверное, уже не совсем новичок.Зарегистрировалась на форуме давным-давно..,Потом забыла пароль…..  Сама я не тамада, так только если в кругу семьи чего-нибудь организовать, и то беру уже готовые сценарии и жутко волнуюсь. А тут решила провести юбилей мужа… и понеслись бессонные ночи… Примите меня к себе? Очень волнуюсь… осматриваюсь....голова кружится от ВАШЕГО МИРА!!!!! Хочется стать его частью....

----------


## KAlinchik

> Здравствуйте! Вот решила погреться под вашим крылышком, ,но робела… Я, наверное, уже не совсем новичок.Зарегистрировалась на форуме давным-давно..,Потом забыла пароль…..  Сама я не тамада, так только если в кругу семьи чего-нибудь организовать, и то беру уже готовые сценарии и жутко волнуюсь. А тут решила провести юбилей мужа… и понеслись бессонные ночи… Примите меня к себе? Очень волнуюсь… осматриваюсь....голова кружится от ВАШЕГО МИРА!!!!! Хочется стать его частью....


Не волнуйтесь! Здесь хорошо и комфортно) давайте знакомиться! Как Вас зовут?

----------


## irinar

Меня зовут Ирина.Я живу в Подмосковье,есть у нас такой огуречный городок-Луховицы...

----------


## Джина

> Меня зовут Ирина


*Ира*, добро пожаловать!

*Ребята-новички*, ваши имена в большей степени можно узнать из ников :Aga: , но лучше будет, если вы их напишете в автоподписи. Вот,например, как у Алины или у меня. Обращаться по имени намного приятней. Так же  в автоподписи вы можете оставить все свои координаты, по которым с вами можно будет связаться или переслать какой-нибудь материал. Всё это вы можете сделать, если зайдете в *Кабинет* и слева будет -*редактировать подпись
*. Удачи!

----------

Рина Лыгина (19.10.2020)

----------


## irinar

Доброе утро,всем! Вот и праздники позади... начались трудовые будни....Я новый цыпленок в инкубаторе....очень-очень хочется поучиться у таких талантливых,творческих людей.Добрая мама-Курица примете меня?

----------

Рина Лыгина (19.10.2020)

----------


## Курица

> *Я новый цыпленок* в инкубаторе....очень-очень хочется поучиться у таких талантливых,творческих людей.Д_обрая мама-Курица примете меня?_


Да, ты уже у нас "сосчитана"))))и "сфотографирована" на паспорт, скоро получишь вид на жительство))))))
Цыплёнок по имени  Ира из огуречного(????????????? :Yahoo: подмосковного города), не ты ли это???[IMG]http://*********net/4323727.jpg[/IMG] 

Танюша-*Джина*, спасибо вам с Алинкой, что в моё отсутствие тут встречаете-привечаете новеньких, пока я езжу на встречи со "старенькими", с которыми всё ближе и ближе начинаешь дружить, встретившись в реале хотя бы пару раз...
А у меня встреч было гораздо больше-ведь скоро- 12 января!!! - у меня юбилей на форуме-6 лет как я здесь ежедневно  :Meeting:  обитаю!! :Aga: 
*ОльгаМашина*, 
*игрулька*, 
*Grelena*, 
*Нина77*, 
*Ella Ella*, 
*Люси1968*,  милости прошу к нашему шалашу! пусть и для вас форум станет гаванью, в которой живется интересно...Не пропадайне, напишите о себе... :Victory:

----------


## irinar

Спасибо.... а здесь тепло и уютно...

----------


## PAN

*Курица*, Таня, с приездом...





> 12 января!!! - у меня юбилей на форуме-6 лет как я здесь


Не забудь пригласить на фуршет, который, как я понимаю, будет уже в новом томе...)))

----------


## Курица

> будет уже в новом томе...)))


 :Taunt:  :Aga:  :Ok: 
Ну конеЧно, дорогой друг!!!!!! :Yes4: 

Вот адрес нового тома:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...94#post4790294

----------

